# If you are still undecided for whom to vote in Nov ...



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.

A picture (painting) is worth a thousand words...

http://tinyurl.com/8j37cqe


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

I find pictures like that in terribly bad taste. I find it strange that a man who wants to be president keeps his money in Swiss and Island banks. What does he care if he cashes the economy more, his money is off shore. And why is he hiding his taxes? They cried we need to see your birth cert. and when Obama showed it they still didn't believe it. So let's see what Romney is hiding in his taxes! The president no matter who he is does not make the financial decision, it is CONGRESS, and it is those crazies in congress who ruined the nations credit rating, would not help get the country moving again. 
Obama is who I am voting for !!! And the Democrat who is running in my congressional race too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So true! The Soro's with the money is what it is ALL about with this administration!!! People open your eyes and see what is happening to our wonderful country.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I forget to mention if you hover over each image in the painting you can read on the top right of the screen "why" the item was painted in the painting. Also, sometimes additional links to articles are available.

I find this an interesting way to tell the biography and history of Obama.

Also, the painter is fantastic!


----------



## Jessianna (Jul 6, 2012)

My opinion...

Where someone keeps there money is non of my business. On the other hand a birth cert for being president is my business. And it took a LONG time to get that out of his greedy little hands. 

He has also allowed for welfare to not have to work. That alone is a step in the wrong direction. I mean really? Last we need is more welfare for free. These people should be required to work. 

I really honestly could care less on where he puts his money. It is his to do with as he see's fit. He is not the only one who has money over sea's. Heck actors are leaving this country just so they don't have to pay our taxes. But yet people still will watch their movies. Follow them on facebook and love them to no end. But its not a 2 way street. Its ok for one but not another. Seems kinda wrong to me. Just something to think about.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


You got that right!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

furgee said:


> I find pictures like that in terribly bad taste. I find it strange that a man who wants to be president keeps his money in Swiss and Island banks. What does he care if he cashes the economy more, his money is off shore. And why is he hiding his taxes? They cried we need to see your birth cert. and when Obama showed it they still didn't believe it. So let's see what Romney is hiding in his taxes! The president no matter who he is does not make the financial decision, it is CONGRESS, and it is those crazies in congress who ruined the nations credit rating, would not help get the country moving again.
> Obama is who I am voting for !!! And the Democrat who is running in my congressional race too.


*********
I'm not sure why you'd find the painting in bad taste, each image is historically documented, is part of history and you can refer to the additional links and sources to prove same. The artist didn't just make up a subject and paint same. If the "facts of history" leave a bad taste in your mouth, doesn't that speak to how you feel about Obama; he's a bad taste in your mouth?

Romney HAS shown two years of his taxes (not unlike the majority of past Presidents); so why are you "shouting" that you don't believe them? He's shown them yet you don't believe them? Should Romney produce "forged" or "fake" returns to satisfy your curiosity?

Why did Obama spend $5Million to bury his college transcripts, college essays, birth certf, passport records and his one and only investment (his home bought from Resco who is serving time). Is Obama hiding something?

If you don't care for Romney putting some money in overseas banks, you should make sure you know exactly how much you owe to China for the deficit this admin alone has charged to 'you.' Why cannot Romney choose which bank he wishes to deposit his monies; didn't you choose where you invest or deposit yours?

How come GE did pay one dime of taxes, yet all the buz monies are overseas - should we ask Jeffrey, Obama's "jobs czar" and go-to-man for overseas investment advise how that was accomplished?

Perhaps you don't credit Romney for making good, successful, profitable foreign and domestic investments decisions with HIS money. Perhaps you don't credit Romney for the millions he donates to charities. I think Biden gave at least $200 one year; not certain about Obama.

Perhaps you prefer Obama apologizing for America and YOU rather than Romney being willing to use his experience and buz acumen to help America and YOU.

Romney should not, and will not, apologize for being a successful businessman nor will he apologize for America.

So if a President doesn't make the financial decisions and Congress is responsible, why does Obama constantly blame Bush? Shouldn't Obama be blaming HIS congress which was/is ruled by a majority of Democrats for the Obama term? Shouldn't he blame folks like Harry Reid (D) and Nancy Pelosi (D) and Biden (D) and every Democrat Senator and Congressmen? Why hasn't the Democrat Senate passed a budge for the past 3.5 years; how can it be discussed, raised or lowered if there isn't one? Why don't we ask Harry?

Well you've told us you are part of Obamanation and that is what this country is about; the right to choose.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

In this country we have the ability to vote our choice without ever disclosing who we voted for or why. My vote is my choice and no amount of bashing from either side is going to make much difference, nor is any discussion here, or advertisement.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> In this country we have the ability to vote our choice without ever disclosing who we voted for or why. My vote is my choice and no amount of bashing from either side is going to make much difference, nor is any discussion here, or advertisement.


Agreed! I posted what I thought was an unusual and artistic way to learn about a candidate without tons of reading and research. To each her own decision - the American way!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

furgee said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.
> ...


That is a crazy comment. We are all in it together. If one falls we all fall together has a Nation.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Jessianna said:


> My opinion...
> 
> He has also allowed for welfare to not have to work. That alone is a step in the wrong direction. I mean really? Last we need is more welfare for free. These people should be required to work.


I sincerely hope the economic situation where you live has enough jobs for anyone who wants a job, including those who are on welfare. Where I live the official unemployment rate is over 13% and people who know what they are talking about say the real unemployment rate is closer to 21%. Funding for job training (another welfare requirement) has been slashed to zero; in other words no job training programs available from the state. 
The government and non-government social services are strained to absolute limit trying to provide food and shelter for local residents who have lost their jobs. Some of the homeless people here do fall into the traditional categories of mentally-ill, PTSD veterans and those not wanting the responsibilities of job, utilities, etc. Most of our homeless population now consist of families with children. What little welfare they can get (from the social services) is the only thing standing between these people and literal death by starvation.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Let's hope that the voters have enough brains and ambition to fact check what the hear in speeches, read in the news and online, and make their own informed decisions.

Too many times, we get soundbites, edited versions of facts, and misstatements from politicians. The only way to find out who's lying or distorting the facts is to do your own research.

Websites like Factcheck.org disseminate the truth from the statements.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

to each his own, I guess. distastful to me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It's a lovely day here? Sorry I don't agree -


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Job training programs, let's talk about those. Training for what jobs? 

We have lost our manufacturing base to cheap overseas labor and as long as we continue to purchase the majority of our goods from overseas, those jobs aren't coming back!

Trade treaties, tax shelters, etc. aided in jobs going overseas but then again so did/does the buying habits of American consumers. We want it now and we want it cheap, cheap, cheap, no matter what it costs us in the long run!

Social service agencies are swamped with applications for those in need and ever shrinking budgets. 

The lion's share of help for those in need..yes I said NEED (not people who refuse to work but those who have lost jobs), comes from non profits. When a factory closes and people who were making a living wage can only find minimum wage work - they still have to feed their families and put a roof over their head.

The area I live in has one of the only shelters for homeless families with children. It's run by Catholic Charities. That shelter provides assistance for helping people learn to: fill out job application, put together resumes AND has partnerships for training programs. The shelter is dependent on donations from the community. When my old sewing machine died, the local community college repaired it for free if I would donate it to the shelter..couldn't pass that deal up so I also donated the cabinet and a local retailer filled the cabinet with threads, needles, buttons and other sewing items! It takes a village folks!

I also live in an area that has a wonderful food bank. Over eight million pounds of quality food was distributed though that food bank. Donations came from the local "food industry"..fresh meat, chicken, lamb, cheese, milk, eggs, juices. Ranchers will often donate a whole steer. Local grocers fill in the "staples" needed by families. Volunteers man fork lifts, unload trucks, stock the warehouse and preform other needed labor. The facility even has a kitchen and holds free cooking classes for those in need to learn how to make nutritious, healthy meals that go far. Again folks, it takes a village! 

We can complain our pants off, getting out there and doing something about the situation is far more productive. 

Really folks, we can't depend on the government to save us...we have to save each other. Got a big garden this year and more produce than you can use? How about loading up the car and taking some of it over to YOUR local food bank? You'll be helping a family in need.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

furgee said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

courier770,

Some of the cruelest (in my opinion) job training programs are being run by the state educational institutions and the for-profit universities.

1. The state unemployment offices encourage people seeking jobs to take out student loans to obtain a college degree. The people who followed that advice in 2009 are beginning to graduate, cannot find jobs and are saddled with upwards of $40,000 dollars in student loans at the baccalaureate level and $60,000+ at the doctoral level.

2. The state run community college system has developed an extensive program of associate degrees with 6-month internships in the business community during the final year. Sounds good, right? On-the-job training! The students are told if they do a good job during the internship, there might be a job for them when the internship ends. In reality, on Friday when the 6-month internship ends, the student is told to clean out the desk, turn in the name badge and escorted out of the building. On Monday, a new intern starts. There is very rarely a job available through the internship program. Most of the students who manage find a job do so through networking outside of the community college system.

3. The for-profit universities have convinced our Republican governor they can provide viable job training. The unemployment offices urge job seekers to attend the for profit universities. Having taught at one of the for profit universities for two years until I became so disgusted with their practices, I know most of the students recruited to attend these places are not prepared for an academic environment. The students lack sufficient writing skills, generally have only basic math skills and frequently are unable to read above a 6th-grade level. The failure rate is high and the students are burdened with many thousand of dollars in student loans without any kind of degree to show for the effort.

In the interest of full disclosure, I should probably add that before the huge cuts to the education budgets in my state, I was faculty at a state university.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

mojave that is horrible! No the training programs that I was talking about are not ones that involve internships or taking out loans..but they are not connected to any government agency or University and they are partnerships with non-profit agencies. Some of them help people with the skills they already have to start up small business'.

We really do need to learn how to help each other more and not "blame" people for the horrid unemployment situation we are facing. People don't want to be on welfare! They don't want to be on food stamp programs! They don't want to have to purchase beans and rice, they want to be able to afford healthy, tasty food choices for themselves and of course their children. They don't want to have to take "hand me downs" to dress their children for school, they'd love to take their children shopping for new school clothes, dress them in those clothes and proudly send them to school!

I think budgets everywhere are strained to the max.

Our society has changed too and we don't always realize that while we have the latest and greatest in technology, our willingness to help our neighbors has steadily fallen off.

We can blame elected officials but unless we are trying to help...well how much room do we have to talk? Now back to those extra veggies in the garden...just kidding....well maybe.


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


Could not agree with you more!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Here we go again! O.K. guys vote, don't vote, vote for whomever you choose, but can we please not make this a 'Chit-Chat' topic? I for one would rather hear about someone's grand-daughter's wedding, a bad neighbor, a loss, etc. The stuff that makes us human and a family. Let's emphasize our humanity; not our differences.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> We can blame elected officials but unless we are trying to help...well how much room do we have to talk? Now back to those extra veggies in the garden...just kidding....well maybe.


In my rather disillusioned view, I have to wonder how much can we do when billionaires buy elections. We have increasing numbers of emaciated children with distended bellies showing up in our emergency rooms here. The school district says at least one third of the students eat only at school because their parents cannot afford to buy food.

And then we have one billionaire who lives in this town, and who gave over 200 million dollars to support a Republican presidential candidate advocating anti-women and anti-child legislation.

I will not pretend I know how to solve this mess. I do know the trickle-down economics and banking deregulation advocated by the Republicans did not work when applied by George Bush's administration. And the Obama policies do not seem to be working.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's exactly why people should step up to the plate and help those less fortunate, especially in their own community!

I wouldn't be so quick to cast dispersions on the wealthy though, a great many of them are quite generous..just because you don't read about it in the local paper doesn't mean it isn't happening.

The wealthiest family in my area (who also owns a well known sports team), funds a clinic for people who have no insurance or money to pay for doctors, a children's clinic to ensure that children are property inoculated and receive necessary and routine health care, fund a local school, are huge contributors to the University here and are very generous..you just don't read about it in the paper everyday. This particular family has donated land for a park..and paid for that park to be developed, donated land for a fire station and paid for the fire station to be built..though you are more likely to hear about what candidates coffers they donated to.

If there are starving children in your community, where are the local volunteers and donors?

Complaining about what others don't do, doesn't solve a thing. If you aren't part of the solution, then you ARE part of the problem. Why should these issues be left up to the government or just the wealthy? Aren't we all members of the communities we live in? Shouldn't we all contribute to making things better for those less fortunate?

I sort of joked about those extra veggies in gardens but in another way I'm serious. If everyone took some extra produce from their gardens to the local food bank it would make a difference!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Mitt Romney said in an interview recently that conservative people are more generous when it comes to donating money to charities than liberals. I was having a discussion about this with a friend and she agreed with him.

I asked her "how can anyone know whether a liberal or conservative is making the donation? Nobody ever asks me what my political affiliation is when I write out that check! Therefore, no one really knows who is more generous. Actually it's irrelevant anyway.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The thought may be that conservatives donate more because conservatives are less likely to support social programs, while liberals tend to believe that social programs can meet the needs of those less fortunate.

I'm not sure there's anyway to prove it. Though look at Oprah, she's certainly liberal and very generous with her giving, so are a great many other celebrities.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The thought may be that conservatives donate more because conservatives are less likely to support social programs, while liberals tend to believe that social programs can meet the needs of those less fortunate.
> 
> I'm not sure there's anyway to prove it. Though look at Oprah, she's certainly liberal and very generous with her giving, so are a great many other celebrities.


I took Romney's comment as one of those sound bites - unprovable, and totally irrelevant. But, because he said it, many people (sheeple?) will believe that it's true. It's those kinds of comments that feed the ambivalence in politics, and strengthen the "them/us" mindset. Generosity does not depend on one's political leanings, but one's inner spirit - not to mention one's ability to contribute. If someone is out of work, it's hard to be generous towards others if they can't pay their own bills.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Those of you that talk amount Romney's money being invested out of the country, why not take a look at everyone in DC. Don't tell me that pelois and Reid , just to mention a few have all their money in the states. Take a look at obama's friends and what they stand for. There are so many issues I could point out, but what's the use. Let's just hope our country continues to be the best to live in. I'm sure many of you reading this have had to help your children because they have been laid off and can't find jobs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> Here we go again! O.K. guys vote, don't vote, vote for whomever you choose, but can we please not make this a 'Chit-Chat' topic? I for one would rather hear about someone's grand-daughter's wedding, a bad neighbor, a loss, etc. The stuff that makes us human and a family. Let's emphasize our humanity; not our differences.


Courier770 was doing exactly that. Please read her post.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> 
> A picture (painting) is worth a thousand words...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8j37cqe


I love, love, love Obama because he not only thinks like me and is very compassionate for the underdog, but he looks like me! I will be voting for the first Afro American President in the US again this year; it's about time we got some color in the white house!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Empty suit.

Empty chair.

Empty promises.

It's time to let him go.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

If anyone is interested in finding out what Obama's dreams and ideals are for this country and the world, the movie "2016: Obama's America" really shows it. In a non-bashing way, the real ideology and aspirations of Barack Obama are revealed, mostly through his own words and life. We just haven't been paying attention... 

See the movie whether you love him or hate him. It all makes perfect sense.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Carolfrom TX and Sewbizgirl, love your replies. I have heard lots about the movie, but haven't seen it yet. There has been a lot revealed about Obama, but a lot of people just don't pay attention. Just look at who he has around him.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

do you mean none of it is twisted, or taken out of context, or 
*possibly* outright lies? So many times I have watched him speak on tv and then I see something completely different, or part of his speech (out of context)changed to suit the Republicans or Fox news) I am just wondering. It is rather 
interesting .

Your election this year is really something different than I have ever watched before. Truth doesn't seem to be very important to anyone. sad


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> ...


A white person could not get by with a comment like this. We would be called a racist.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's all about anti-colonnialism... and erroneous belief that America got wealthy by robbing other countries. Listen to what he says... ("You didn't build that!" ) His agenda is to purposely destroy the wealth in this country.

When he talks about the Occupy movement, and how he's behind it-- (In his own words he told them, "You are the reason I ran for office..." )-- he is endorsing bringing down the 1% at the top. _ Only his view is not just for America. It's GLOBAL_, and globally the poorest person in America is rich compared to 99% of the rest of the world. If anyone votes for this man and the people he's surrounded himself with, thinking that he will only take from "the rich" and they won't be any worse off, they better wake up. THEY are the rich, as well as the millionaires, in Obama's ideology. He intends to destroy our economy, and we will all be living like his ancestors did in Africa.

EDUCATE YOURSELVES, or God help us all... His is the most UN-American view of America that we have ever seen in the White House.

Ireneofnc, your rationale of voting for someone because they look like you is just too ignorant to be believed. The fact that American elected a black president only 35 years after the Civil Rights movement, is AMERICA'S ACCOMPLISHMENT, not Obamas. There will be other black presidents, hispanic presidents, women presidents... but this one is a complete disaster for the USA, and must go.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ireneofnc said:
> 
> 
> > I love, love, love Obama because he not only thinks like me and is very compassionate for the underdog, but he looks like me! I will be voting for the first Afro American President in the US again this year; it's about time we got some color in the white house!
> ...


It's a racist comment regardless of who said it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> do you mean none of it is twisted, or taken out of context, or
> *possibly* outright lies? So many times I have watched him speak on tv and then I see something completely different, or part of his speech (out of context)changed to suit the Republicans or Fox news) I am just wondering. It is rather
> interesting .
> 
> Your election this year is really something different than I have ever watched before. Truth doesn't seem to be very important to anyone. sad


Why don't you save your comments for your own country's political process? Of course the truth matters. Do you Canadians realize you will be so much LESS SAFE if Obama has his way and destroys our nuclear arsenal? He has already cut our nukes from 5000 down to 1500 and is pushing for a reduction to 300! And then, eventually 0! Canada has enjoyed it's Pacifist existance by being the border neighbor of the world's most powerful superpower and keeper of democracy and freedom in the world. When our power is diminished or gone altogether, who is going to protect your rear end?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for your kind, polite reply -- -- I guess answers are not what you are about.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

You know how long and tiresome cross country flights can be, right? So on the trip back from delivering my grand daughter to school in Utah, I amused myself by thinking of all the reasons why I wont be watching any of the coverage on the DNC this year. 
Heck, Hillary isnt even going to be there. 

1. If I want to read or hears lies about our country, Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan, I will read Al Jazeera or the New York Times.

2. Harry Reid is a liar and hypocrite Mormon. 

3. Nancy Pelosi in incoherent, does not have a clue what shes saying and Im sure must be on drugs. And the hand thing drives me nuts!

4. Rachel Maddow is angry and hates everyone in the world.for whatever reason. 

5. Ed Schultz..another very angry, hateful, mean person and I dont want to see him having a heart attack on live tv. 

6. Chris Matthews cant possibly get another thrill up his leg when he talks to or about Obama, so theres no fun there. 

7. I dont care if Sandra Fluke is upset because I dont want to pay for her birth control pills. Besides, now that shes on Obamas campaign staff, she should be able to afford to pay for them without my help. 

8. While Im sure that Womens Health Issues will be the centerpiece of the DNC, as a woman, Im more concerned about jobs, the economy, and another trillion dollars being added to the national debt.

9. Obama is a charlatan 

10. Im tired of race baiting and

11. CLINT WONT BE THERE!

I guess I need to add a P.S. 

I MIGHT watch ol Uncle Joe. Theres a very good possibility hell say something really stupid AGAIN. And they say Akin is bad????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl ---

Thanks for your polite, reply to my honest questions -- they obviously were because I don't care for the lies that are being told about this coming election - . I didn't and never have insulted the united States -- however------

- Our "" pacifist existence""your words has included 
being Peace Keepers for 50 years all over the world with the United Nations. We are proud that we try to END wars, not start them. We certainly don't want to be like the United states - and we can't help that we live on your border any more than you can. It is the way it is . You do affect us -- that is why what is happening in the States is something we are interested in.

We have been in Afghaniston fighting there too- possibly covering your" rear end "(your words, not mine) .We lost our sons there too.

BECAUSE -of your " *super power status and the only keeper of democracy in the world*" as you proclaim -hm, I understand you alone won the two world wars - hmm- we are interested . even though Americans who act like you are seen around the world in a way that might make you think twice about how you treat others.

We weren't in View Nam, and we weren't in Iraq - thank heavens as they were both unnecessary wars. My sons and grand children of my family and friends were safe at home for both of them- and I am thankful for it.

If the attitude that is slowly taking over the United states keeps on - with no cooperation between parties lies, nastiness 
which has been unheard of in the past- I *fear* that""" your power will be diminished and possibly gone altogether """"(your words) As far as" "our rear end" is concerned we will manage just fine. I wasn't going to answer but I asked a question and received nothing but insults in return - par for the course by some of you.

I am not going to carry on with this --and if you had not insulted myCanada . I wouldn't be wasting my time answering. I asked a question as I saw the interview and it was not quoted truthfully. I got insults-- not surprising .

I have always been thankful that we have the only unguarded border in the world-- and that we are friends who 'cover each other's backs' not just you covering ours -- how arrogant you are!- -

read about what the Canadians did with all the thousands of American and world wide passengers who were not allowed to land in the States on 9/11-- as well as other things we do - sending fire fighters to help with your wildfires -- sending AID to New Orleans -helping out when you have a disaster of any kind.- it works both ways - but some Americans think they are the only decent good people in the world and the rest of the world are second class citizens- thank heavens not all of you act and believe like you do.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Sewbizgirl, good for you, well said. If he wins this country is in big trouble. Some of the remarks being written here surprise me. Tell me what has Obama done in the last 3 years. Nothing. .......he pushed obamacare for the first year and a half......Should't he had been concerned about jobs....How about passing a budget? Obamacare is a disaster ....


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Bydie, good for you well said.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for your polite, reply to my honest question
> 
> - Our  pacifist existence has included
> being Peace Keepers for 50 years all over the world with the United Nations. We are proud that we try to END wars, not start them. We certainly don't want to be like the United states - and we can't help that we live on your border any more than you can. It is the way it is . You do affect us -- that is why what is happening in the States is something we are interested in.
> ...


I didn't say Canada was a bad country, but it just burns my butt when Canadians critize our politics. I did try to give you some answers, and something to think about, regarding how all of our lives (Canadians, included) might be changing if we can't get rid of this man and the collision course with destruction that he has America set on. If America is weakened, our military cut, our nuclear arsenal destroyed, you will see the rise of tyranny in the world and Radical Islam will be free to take over. The free world needs America to be militarily strong. Obama is working to do the opposite.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<
I didn't say Canada was a bad country, but it just burns my butt when Canadians critize our politics. I did try to give you some answers, and something to think about, regarding how all of our lives (Canadians, included) might be changing if we can't get rid of this man and the collision course with destruction that he has America set on. If America is weakened, our military cut, our nuclear arsenal destroyed, you will see the rise of tyranny in the world and Radical Islam will be free to take over. The free world needs America to be militarily strong. Obama is working to do the opposite.>

I couldn't have said it better. :O)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

' I understood exactly what you were saying and what you meant'

I am out of here -- no more from me.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Obama is blamed for the deficit, but Bush and Ryan started 2 unfunded wars, tax cuts unfunded, and medicare drug plan, unfunded. Ryan now wants us to believe he will be a good steward of our money. Why should I believe him? When President Obama said you didn't build it, you all know it was taken out of context and that isn't what he meant. I won't explain that any further cause I think you are smart enough to understand, but you just choose to continue to spread the lie like Romney-Ryan. Ryan told so many lies during his speech, he even lies about how fast he ran a marathon. Is he capable of telling the truth. Romney is so far removed from ordinary people he has no idea how the real world lives. He asked a lady in a small diner "how's business." She started to tell him and he just walked away, cause he had no idea what to say to her, and couldn't relate to her problems so he wouldn't listen. I can guarantee you that if President Obama asked someone that question, he would have stayed and listened to answer, because he has empathy for people and understands them. Romney in Louisiana talked to a woman who told him she had lost everything. He told her to go home and call 211. What!!! She just told him she lost everything, that means she has no home and no phone. Again he has no empathy, no idea what it means to face problems like the rest of us do. Again I guarantee you Obama would not have told her to go home and call 211. Another lie is the not having to work to get welfare. Another lie you all jumped on like vultures and keep repeating. Romney himself requested this option when he was governor, but then he has flip flopped so many times I guess it is to be expected. The republicans main goal has been to make him fail, even if that means we all fail. It is because of the republicans in congress that our credit rating was reduced. There is still a 2 party system in the US and we have to work together, however the republicans refuse to do that. I have heard one of them say compromise is not part of his vocabulary. That is really good for this country isn't it? Chris Matthews has a special on MSNBC tonight at 9 central time if you want to know the truth about Barak Obama. I dare you to watch it. You might learn something.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

An interesting article about why people vote the way they do and how/what party leaders appeal to when trying to get votes.
Not too many posting on this forum will actually read the whole thing. Enough said.

http://www.sfgate.com/opinion/article/Low-information-or-high-morality-3833676.php


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG--a valiant effort, but once again the people here are all about hate and emotion and don't care about the truth.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<Chris Matthews has a special on MSNBC tonight at 9 central time if you want to know the truth about Barak Obama. I dare you to watch it. You might learn something>

Does that mean equal air-time for you with Glenn Beck? :O)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Concerning Canada, they were in WWI from 1914 and WWII from 1939. Americans find it so easy to forget, or perhaps never knew, what sacrifices Canada made in both those wars. There are far more places a person can travel to as a Canadian and be treated nicely as opposed to how many places Americans can travel to and possibly risk their lives. a

Canadians have every right to be critical about our politics. Our politics affect the entire world and Canada is one of our two closest neighbors.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

What channel is Glenn Beck on?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> furgee said:
> 
> 
> > fergablu2 said:
> ...


How bizarre that you should think that? America is already failing and continuing to fail every day plus they are pretty much the laughing stock of the rest of the world. All you have to do is go to Europe or a country like Spain to hear just how much they despise America for starting this whole global financial crisis. ( If you don't believe it, time to do some serious studying other than watching CNN)

Don't you think since the current administration has managed to divide the country to such a degree that people actually make statements as you have above, its time for SOMEONE to actually stand up and say ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Seattle soul. We have visited Australia, lived in NewZealand, visited Hong Kong, China, Scotland and spent our winters in Arizona. It was amazing and I have experienced it 5 times and heard about it often, how many young Americans want our Maple leaf buttons to wear so that people think they are Canadian. The first and 2nd time it happened was 40 years ago when we were " down under" (Can't blame your current President for that) 

We always take our maple leaf pins and even a Chinese porter in Shanghai wanted our pin and found an interpreter and said how much he admired Canada - his son lived here and they prayed they could live in my beautiful country. I would not have brought that up if you hadn't but we don't insult people from other countries. 


My husband was stationed in Germany with the Canadian Army right after the war when he was l6 years old - fought in Korea and was with the United Nations in the middle east on the Gaza strip With the United Nations. He was stationed with the Americans in Greenland -- this is the first time any one has ever been as insulting as this poster as well as her friends on this forum. 

We don't start wars -- but we fight for what we believe in and we have been all over the world trying to keep the peace. 

I worry about what is happening here. lots of us north of the border worry about what is happening . We sometimes differ as to what is best but we still are interested.

For those who just dropped into this forum. I apologize if my post is upsetting to others. 

I really am out of here and I am unwatching this forum. Shirley
.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> What channel is Glenn Beck on?


GBTV....He's on at 5pm ET. You'll have to look it up in your area.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

You are bizarre if you think that statement isn't true. McConnell said their #1 priority was to make Obama a one term president. The republicans had a meeting, including Paul Ryan, on the night of Obama's inauguration and made the decision that they would do everything to block everything he wanted to do, and that is just what they have done. Believe me they don't care about you or me, they only care about winning the next election. They had so much fun bringing this country to its knees, they want to do it some more.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry Bydie, I don't think I get GBTV. What is it anyway?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

One of my grand daughters just returned from being a nanny in Italy for the Summer. She'd gone there to be "enlightened". She wanted to "bask in European culture and progressive society." She was enlightened for sure. She returned totally disgusted by the laziness and the sense of entitlement that exists in the EU. There's no sense of accomplishment and no ambition to achieve. In addition, she broke her arm while there and had to have medical care. She said that our vet 's office is cleaner, more efficient and the dogs get better care than she did. 

The Europeans are hoping that Obama is reelected because they want to be the beneficiaries of his "redistributing OUR wealth to THEM". I wonder how those of you who are constanting denegrating honestly earned wealth are going to feel when you discover that you are of the 1% that isn't paying your "fair share" to the rest of the world....according to Obama.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Sorry Bydie, I don't think I get GBTV. What is it anyway?


http://www.video.theblaze.com/index.jsp


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

dwernars said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > furgee said:
> ...


I didn't write any of this!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Without bashing or praising either candidate..I'd like to reflect on some past presidents. Who could deny that former President and Mrs. Clinton have always loved this country? Former president Jimmy Carter and his wife Rosyln...as American as apple pie and still very involved in helping those less fortunate. I'm just not seeing either candidate in this race with similar love of country and fellow man.

Oh how I long for the days of Gerald Ford where we could count on one his his pratfalls for a good laugh! I don't recall a single thing that man did while in office..EXCEPT fall out of helicopters, or down the stairs of an airplane. <humor to lighten the moment


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for the link Bydie, but boy am I glad I don't get that channel. That would be a waste of money.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> thanks for the link Bydie, but boy am I glad I don't get that channel. That would be a waste of money.


So much for the discovery of truth!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkin said: A white person could not get by with a comment like this. We would be called a racist.

The biggest problem republicans have with Obama is because he is black. We all know it and they don't have to say it. There have been enough snide remarks made it is very evident. ireneofnc is very proud and very happy to see someone like her finally in the white house. Just like the little African American boy that wanted to feel President Obama's hair. Someone with hair like his was the president. I think that is awesome and I am very glad Irene feels good about this great event. She should.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> NJG said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the link Bydie, but boy am I glad I don't get that channel. That would be a waste of money.
> ...


Your not getting the truth on that channel. Tell me a truth you learned from Glenn Beck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > NJG said:
> ...


There are no truths from Glen Beck. She won't be able to answer.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Without bashing or praising either candidate..I'd like to reflect on some past presidents. Who could deny that former President and Mrs. Clinton have always loved this country? Former president Jimmy Carter and his wife Rosyln...as American as apple pie and still very involved in helping those less fortunate. I'm just not seeing either candidate in this race with similar love of country and fellow man.
> 
> Oh how I long for the days of Gerald Ford where we could count on one his his pratfalls for a good laugh! I don't recall a single thing that man did while in office..EXCEPT fall out of helicopters, or down the stairs of an airplane. <humor to lighten the moment


Before the President was in the senate he was a community organizer, that was certainly helping people. I think maybe you should wait to judge him after the next four years as president and then see what he does in the private sector. We know what Mitt has done, since he already said he was unemployed I don't believe he has been doing anything to help the poor. In fact I think he is afraid of them. He has been invited to spend a day with the nuns on the bus. Do you think he will?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Country Bumpkin said: A white person could not get by with a comment like this. We would be called a racist.
> 
> The biggest problem republicans have with Obama is because he is black. We all know it and they don't have to say it. There have been enough snide remarks made it is very evident. ireneofnc is very proud and very happy to see someone like her finally in the white house. Just like the little African American boy that wanted to feel President Obama's hair. Someone with hair like his was the president. I think that is awesome and I am very glad Irene feels good about this great event. She should.


Give it a rest, would you? No one cares what color he is...we DO care that he's ruining the country because "he'd rather spend time with his kids than work with Congress"? The man is a disaster whatever his color or ethnicity or race or birthplace. It's his PHILOSOPHY we object to!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


fergablu2
You are so right.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> NJG said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Cass Sunstein, Anita Dunn, Van Jones.....the list goes on.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry Bydie, many republicans do care what color he is. He is not ruining the country. Please explain to me if the Bush policies were able to bring this country down the way they did, why would we want to elect Romney and repeat the same things. That is what he wants to do. If the social security had been privatized the way Bush wanted to, most of that money would be gone. What part of that don't you understand? You object to his philosophy, but what do you want instead of it. The republican philosophy didn't work.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<maybe you should wait to judge him after the next four years as president >

The country cannot afford four more years of this disaster!
He has done NOTHING to cure the ills of this country and if you believe that being a "community organizer"...whatever that is....qualifies someone to be president of the once most powerful nation in the world, our problems are even greater than any of us might imagine.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny how the republicans want to distance themselves from George Bush.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Funny how the republicans want to distance themselves from George Bush.


alcameron
Very much so. A little painful to see Jeb Bush "hickup" when trying to mention his "famous" Brother.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

That is not what I said. I didn't say anything about that qualifying him to be president. That could be what the problem of the republicans is. They read or hear something and repeat it as something else, so they can make the president sound as bad as possible. Read my previous post and answer my questions please. I really want to know.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Funny how the republicans want to distance themselves from George Bush.


I do not distance myself from George Bush. He did some dumb things, but he is not a Marxist, raised by Marxists (Obama's mother and grandparents) tutored by Marxists (can you say Frank Marshall Davis?) hangs out with Marxists (can you say Bill Ayers?) and then packs the White House with Marxists (the above named...who idolize Marxists). I think it's pretty clear what we have in the white house at the present time.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

So George was a good president because he's not a Marxist?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So George was a good president because he's not a Marxist?


No....not being a Marxist did not make him a good president any more that not being a Marxist made Carter a good president......The problem is that Obama is a horrible president AND a Marxist!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> NJG said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Bydie, many republicans do care what color he is. He is not ruining the country. Please explain to me if the Bush policies were able to bring this country down the way they did, why would we want to elect Romney and repeat the same things. That is what he wants to do. If the social security had been privatized the way Bush wanted to, most of that money would be gone. What part of that don't you understand? You object to his philosophy, but what do you want instead of it. The republican philosophy didn't work.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

So Bush went along with the democrats and they caused all our problems. I am sitting here smiling right now because you are so ridiculous that you are funny. Obama's problem is that he spent his first two years[minus the first 6 months because he didn't have the majority until Al Franken was sworn in on 7/7/09] trying to work with the republicans. I thought many times, don't do that, if they won't compromise, do it without them. Tell me what did they pass in the house? They voted to get rid of Obamacare some 30 times. They voted to try and do away with a lot of women's rights pertaining to abortion rights, things that they knew the senate would not pass and the president would not sign, but that is what they wasted their time on. If something the democrats wanted to do was in the senate, the republicans just filibustered so it would go nowhere. So in your dreams you can blame the democrats, but it is laughable. No need to respond to any of this. None of you are worth the effort. I am out of here.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

President Obama was a "community organizer"? When? Where? I lived in Illinois when he was a Senator...he didn't do anything but vote "present"..not yes or no on a single piece of legislation...just "present"...like a kid in grade school. Tell me what he organized? Which community?

Will Romney meet with Nuns? Unless a large donation from the Vatican is involved, I'm guessing the answer is NO.

I'm not thrilled with either side! What does that make me? Other than "disgruntled"?

Quite frankly, race should not be an issue, nor should religion. I thought we had moved passed all of that. George W. Bush has been blamed for everything under the sun...I should write him that yarn is too expensive, that's probably his fault too and the fact that my neighbor doesn't pick up after his dog!

I long for the "good old days" when everything was Nixon's fault, President Ford fell out of helicopters and airplanes and poor Betty just wanted a drink (said in total scarcasm and not meant to insult anyone).

Just vote folks, just vote.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

George W. Bush deserves all the criticism he gets. The reason we don't hear much from ol'W is because he was one of the stupidest presidents we've ever had, cheated to win his second term, and now is living in seclusion so he can keep himself as drunk and high as possible and belly laugh about all the s--t he left for Obama to try to deal with. I don't hear Mitt trying to get W's endorsement when most candidates for president very much want to be endorsed by any surviving president in their party.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Everyone seems to miss the bigger picture. Race complaints, the Bush years , the wars, healthcare reform.....all don't compare to the economic meltdown this country has faced and continues to face every single day. Obama has done nothing but help America make more debt than any country in the known world. Who suffers here? Obama? Romney?


I moved to the USA shortly before 9/11. On that day and the months afterwards; I experienced a patriotism and unity that I had never experienced before. With this nation groaning on its knees during the darkest time in its history, I witnessed ordinary people helping one another in every way possible. Despite people from my country of origin urging me to move back, I wanted to be part of this great nation. I wanted to be part of the unity, the generosity and the resilience of the American nation. I wanted to belong.

At times I reflect on my 12 years in the USA and wonder what the heck happened? When GWB handed over the reins to Obama 4 years ago, I think so many of us felt hope. The stock market implosion, the Madoff fraud, the federal money that was doled out to white collar criminals, the deficit, the job loss  the country was in a HOT MESS and me, like so many others hoped that there would be CHANGE. I , along with so many other hoped that Obama could walk the walk, not just read the teleprompter. What a massive let down. We are worse off now than in 2008: 24 million people are unemployed. The economy is in the toilet. Food and Gas prices have sky-rocketed and people like us who simply want a few extra dollars to be able to buy some yarn to sustain our hobbies are finding it more and more difficult.
Understand that I cannot vote yet - I am still waiting for my citizenship to be granted and for that reason, I am not affiliated to either side - I just want the nation to stand up and take advantage of the privileges you have here. Americans really don't know how good they have it. It's ridiculous to read how each side has become so polarized - it makes people like me lose hope, when for years I have defended the American people for being a strong, generous yet resilient nation. All this politcal jabbing is like bad office politics. People need to stand together not against each other - like they did after 9/11 - only then will this nation once again rise and stand tall.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am highly offended regarding the crude remarks regarding George W. Bush being drunk and high! Please this is NOT the place for those unfounded allegations..take it somewhere else, like a chatroom!

THIS is why we live in a nation divided, when in the face of differing opinions all some people can do is throw doo doo like animals in a zoo!

Grow up please. The office of the US Presidency will not be respected by other countries if we ourselves do not respect it. Hurling allegations, unfounded allegations at that is like the bully on the playground screaming "You're fat and ugly" when he's on the losing end.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just fear what is happening -


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I was highly offended when I viewed this and could kick myself for doing so!


Designer1234 said:


> to each his own, I guess. distastful to me.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The thought may be that conservatives donate more because conservatives are less likely to support social programs, while liberals tend to believe that social programs can meet the needs of those less fortunate.
> 
> I'm not sure there's anyway to prove it. Though look at Oprah, she's certainly liberal and very generous with her giving, so are a great many other celebrities.


Oprah had very humble beginnings and she knows what it is like not to have. She is a very ginving person because of this.

If you were born with a Silver Spoon in your mouth they are less to give. My hubby worked for a Co. where it is now third generation. The owner isolates his family and himself for the common people who works there. When his Dad ran the Co. he lived and worked with his people. Often times you would see him in the factory talking to the people who worked there. His son had slashed the wages to a min. with very little benefits. You will see him when there is a dedcation to the factory other than that he won't be seen.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Dwenars, the mess W made of this country can't be cleaned up in four years. Some of it can't be cleaned up in 8 years. The Republican Party has turned onto the party of the religious ultra0right and is sorely in need of major change.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Dwernars, the mess W made of this country can't be cleaned up in four years. Some of it can't be cleaned up in 8 years. This country may have had its economy permanently changed, and not for the better. The Republican Party has turned into the party of the religious ultra right and is sorely in need of major change. Obama's presidency, to date, has been hampered by all the work he has to do to compemsate for what W did to this country. Economic crises like the one we have been experiencing don't occur overnight. The current economic crisis was conceived, born and raised by W. And, no, I'm not going to waste an hour this morning listing sources for what I've said.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

flower_power said:


> Mitt Romney said in an interview recently that conservative people are more generous when it comes to donating money to charities than liberals. I was having a discussion about this with a friend and she agreed with him.
> 
> I asked her "how can anyone know whether a liberal or conservative is making the donation? Nobody ever asks me what my political affiliation is when I write out that check! Therefore, no one really knows who is more generous. Actually it's irrelevant anyway.


Simple - a charitable organization will send you an income tax receipt for the deductible part of your donation. We learn how much each President donates (or doesn't) by what is shown /deducted on his tax return. Anyone can look at public voting registration records to see what party someone is affiliated with. Is is very easy to align who, what party and how much with those records.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ireneofnc said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


How true! IF you choose someone simply by the color of skin you ARE a racist, self defined.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Certain groups within the Republican Party are more outspoken and have grabbed the media limelight..it doesn't mean that everyone in the party thinks the same way.

Each party has evolved greatly, which is somewhat normal. Those who might have once been described as ultra conservative a few years ago have become much more moderate.

Yes, Oprah's beginnings were very modest but some really wonderful philanthropists were born with silver spoons in their mouths...they were raised to help others.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

NJG said:


> You are bizarre if you think that statement isn't true. McConnell said their #1 priority was to make Obama a one term president. The republicans had a meeting, including Paul Ryan, on the night of Obama's inauguration and made the decision that they would do everything to block everything he wanted to do, and that is just what they have done. Believe me they don't care about you or me, they only care about winning the next election. They had so much fun bringing this country to its knees, they want to do it some more.


It was Obama, himself, who said, if he didn't cut the deficit in half and improve the economy that he would be a one-term president.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

NJG said:


> What channel is Glenn Beck on?


Seems to me if you are "listening" to both sides of the argument you would know the sources where to hear from both the Dems and Reps.

If your hearing only from MSNBC, CNN, ABC, DNC you not hearing from both sides. I suggest broadening your horizons.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That was an incredibly rude response to a simple question.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> That was an incredibly rude response to a simple question.


courier770, If you directed this comment to me, you may not realize the original poster prides herself on considering and hearing from both sides of the aisle.

If she doesn't know the person who is somewhat of a leader of one party's side, it seems to me her claims of equal time for all is false.

No one needs to tell me who Chris Matthews, Rachel M, both George S, Bill Maher, etc., are nor do I need explanation about Hannity, O'Reilly, Kelly, C brothers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Courier770, once a person becomes addicted to any substance, they are always in danger of returning to addiction. W has been reported to be a heavy drinker and to have had a problem using cocaine. After the disaster that was his presidency, I think he has every reason to self-medicate.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Courier770, once a person becomes addicted to any substance, they are always in danger of returning to addiction. W has been reported to be a heavy drinker and to have had a problem using cocaine. After the disaster that was his presidency, I think he has every reason to self-medicate.


This is so uncalled for. What has this got to do with anything quite frankly?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just fear what is happening -
> ...


Joeysomma
Hello.
Why so negative on our great Country?
Let us work on bringing our Jobs back from abroad. We have the hardest working workforce in the World and when we
are given a chance, we are producing the finest Wares and are the most loyal.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> flower_power said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney said in an interview recently that conservative people are more generous when it comes to donating money to charities than liberals. I was having a discussion about this with a friend and she agreed with him.
> ...


That is if they are willing to share their tax returns. As far as we know Romney didn't give anything because he sure his hiding something.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Courier770, once a person becomes addicted to any substance, they are always in danger of returning to addiction. W has been reported to be a heavy drinker and to have had a problem using cocaine. After the disaster that was his presidency, I think he has every reason to self-medicate.


I guess that must mean that the O is still puffing weed in the oval office!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Courier770, once a person becomes addicted to any substance, they are always in danger of returning to addiction. W has been reported to be a heavy drinker and to have had a problem using cocaine. After the disaster that was his presidency, I think he has every reason to self-medicate.


Shameful to insinuate that anyone should or did return to what used to be an addiction; you have no personal knowledge of either Bush's or Obama's substance abuse now or in the past. No one blames Obama's term results on his self admitted use of and addiction(?) to drugs in his youth or present.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joeysomma
Why an other put down? Some - more and more - Americans do speak several languages. 
Many Americans are also working in many foreign Countries and speak the respective languages,
particularly now since many of our jobs were exported abroad.
In fact I taught Americans who were transferred abroad some foreign languages.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Courier770, once a person becomes addicted to any substance, they are always in danger of returning to addiction. W has been reported to be a heavy drinker and to have had a problem using cocaine. After the disaster that was his presidency, I think he has every reason to self-medicate.
> ...


I heard last week O is making beer in the White House. Guess no one else heard that?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Simple - a charitable organization will send you an income tax receipt for the deductible part of your donation. We learn how much each President donates (or doesn't) by what is shown /deducted on his tax return. Anyone can look at public voting registration records to see what party someone is affiliated with. Is is very easy to align who, what party and how much with those records.[/quote]

That is if they are willing to share their tax returns. As far as we know Romney didn't give anything because he sure his hiding something.[/quote]

Romney released 2 years of return to date. He gives millions in charitable donations.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I am sick and tired hearing that today's problems came from our last president. Also to say is or was a drunk is uncalled for. the remarks some of you have made are distastful and you should all be ashamed. Listen to what Obama says, all lies. He has done nothing to put this country back on track. Also take notice of some of the people he surroungs with. There are some of you that will never get it. I'm finished with this topic and by the way I could care less what color he is, just do the job. Cherf is right with everything she has written. Good for her.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried, since you have talked about all the languages you speak and the times you have not lived in this country; Are you an American citizen? Just wondering.[/quote]

Joeysomma
Why an other put down? Some - more and more - Americans do speak several languages. 
Many Americans are also working in many foreign Countries and speak the respective languages,
particularly now since many of our jobs were exported abroad.
In fact I taught Americans who were transferred abroad some foreign languages.[/quote]

Ingried, You didn't answer Joey's question? Are you an American? I wonder since you "hide" your location as well.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Talk show hosts are merely entertainers, they live and die by their ratings. I'd hardly call them "unbiased" since the more scandal they can spew, the higher the ratings. Call them "pot stirrers" if you will.

The innuendo on substance abuse is juvenile.

Where we each choose to get our information from is our own business and to belittle someone for what news agency they follow IS fairly rude, especially in the way it was worded.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<Romney released 2 years of return to date. He gives millions in charitable donations>

Not only has Romney given MILLIONS to charity, he also never drew a paycheck for his work at the Olympics or when he was governor of Massachusetts.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried, since you have talked about all the languages you speak and the times you have not lived in this country; Are you an American citizen? Just wondering.


Joeysomma
Why an other put down? Some - more and more - Americans do speak several languages. 
Many Americans are also working in many foreign Countries and speak the respective languages,
particularly now since many of our jobs were exported abroad.
In fact I taught Americans who were transferred abroad some foreign languages.[/quote]

Ingried, You didn't answer Joey's question? Are you an American? I wonder since you "hide" your location as well.[/quote]

Now the need to attack People who "hide" their location?
Any more poor behavior coming?
Wow!
Amazing how nosy and ill mannered some People are.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard last week O is making beer in the White House. Guess no one else heard that?


I heard! Also heard Obama was the first President to enter/work in the Oval Office without a tie and often uses the desk as a foot rest (seen the photos). Let's not even talk about the Presidential seal made/used "before" he was elected or the way he "leads" the military (been there, heard that too). What a lack of respect for the office and title.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Your quote: ".........since you speak several languages, are you an American?" 
That is no put down for Americans? Assuming we do not speak
languages other than English? Just about all of my American Friends are multi-lingual. Good education has good results.

You may want to quit making foolish statements for your sake.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried says, :Now the need to attack People who "hide" their location?
Any more poor behavior coming?
Wow!
Amazing how nosy and ill mannered some People are.[/quote]

Amazing how some people hid from ....... everything? I agree with Joey, you must not be an American. Americans are proud of their citizenship and country and are willing to admit such and answer polite questions.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think anyone "should" return to an addiction. 12-step programs like Alcoholics Anonymous and Narcotics Anonymous tell us that staying clean and sober is hard work. Addicts do relapse. There's been a lot of reporting about W's past substance abuse. After the miiserable job he did as President I find it easy to imagine he would seek escape from the memories of his presidency.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It has everything to do with the fact that Romney and Paul aren't seeking W's endorsement for their campaigns. It has everything to do with the fact we rarely even see W in public and certainly not doing anything constructive for this country as many former presidents have done.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I don't think anyone "should" return to an addiction. 12-step programs like Alcoholics Anonymous and Narcotics Anonymous tell us that staying clean and sober is hard work. Addicts do relapse. There's been a lot of reporting about W's substance abuse. After the miiserable job he did as President I find it easy to imagine he would seek escape from the memories of his presidency.


"Imagining" someone would seek escape in a former addiction and then writing that, sounds slanderous to me. Imagining does not make it so. To me, it actually sounds 'holier than thou'


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried says, :Now the need to attack People who "hide" their location?
> Any more poor behavior coming?
> Wow!
> Amazing how nosy and ill mannered some People are.


Amazing how some people hid from ....... everything? I agree with Joey, you must not be an American. Americans are proud of their citizenship and country and are willing to admit such and answer polite questions.[/quote]

You got yourself a Rope, now dangle on it
looking foolish.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> It has everything to do with the fact that Romney and Paul aren't seeking W's endorsement for their campaigns. It has everything to do with the fact we rarely even see W in public and certainly not doing anything constructive for this country as many former presidents have done.


What a ridiculous assumption and accusation. GWB is devoting his time to helping veterans and the military while O is devoting his time to putting them in harm's way.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

"Luck is the dividend of sweat, the more we sweat, the luckier we get?" (Bydie)

Yeah, Black Lung Disease, Mesothelioma is what the sweat earned so many resulting in early death. 
And less Regulations are being asked for by some Politicians.
Oh well, these are just "you People".


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I am appalled at the slanderous statements about GWB. He does so much volunteer work, is a devoted father and husband and lives a healthier life than most of us. To denigrate another human being is to denigrate yourself.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I don't think anyone "should" return to an addiction. 12-step programs like Alcoholics Anonymous and Narcotics Anonymous tell us that staying clean and sober is hard work. Addicts do relapse. There's been a lot of reporting about W's past substance abuse. After the miiserable job he did as President I find it easy to imagine he would seek escape from the memories of his presidency.


--------
I agree with your review on addiction. Is is safe, then, to assume you expect Obama to return to his smoking and drugs (if he ever stopped partaking) as well once Obama ponders the memories of his presidency?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> It has everything to do with the fact that Romney and Paul aren't seeking W's endorsement for their campaigns. It has everything to do with the fact we rarely even see W in public and certainly not doing anything constructive for this country as many former presidents have done.


---------
Don't assume you know what Bush has done/continues to do for the military, children, hereos and veterans. I know, you don't.

Obama has sought past D governors and mayors and a president 12 years removed for his "forward" campaign slogan; interesting.....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I am appalled at the slanderous statements about GWB. He does so much volunteer work, is a devoted father and husband and lives a healthier life than most of us. To denigrate another human being is to denigrate yourself.


dwernars
denigrate = so foreign here by the mainstay of Posters, isn't it?!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried says, :Now the need to attack People who "hide" their location?
> ...


You got yourself a Rope, now dangle on it
looking foolish.[/quote]

Hi Ingried, I refuse to debate an American election campaign with a non-American whose opinions do not matter. Perhaps you'd like to explain your "rope" comment to those "AMERICANS" you offended with your race-fueled ignorance.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I just want to point something out to native born Americans - immigration is not a hop , skip and jump and bam you're now American. It is a whole process beginning from a decision to leave the country of your birth and culture, then jumping through INS hoops year after year, paying out thousands in processing fees. It takes years before you can apply for naturalization. In the meantime you work, pay your taxes, you explain to everyone and his dog you entire process because you do face xenophobia day in and day out.

While there are those who move here illegally, the vast majority go through the process legitimately.

We may not be born here but we chose to live here despite the negatives projected by every family member and friend when you announce your,intention to emigrate.

There are many places in the world I could have moved to that would not have been as expensive or taken as long , but I chose the USA for every good quality it possesses. A few ignorant people with bad behavior simply highlight the negatives out there of the American nation. Why not strive to be ambassadors on s uch a public forum instead of behaving like a bunch of hyenas whenever you have a bone to pick. Behaving graciously is one of the traits I admired in the Americans i know .


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > It has everything to do with the fact that Romney and Paul aren't seeking W's endorsement for their campaigns. It has everything to do with the fact we rarely even see W in public and certainly not doing anything constructive for this country as many former presidents have done.
> ...


Come on Bydie! O is devoting his time to perfecting his golf and hoop game; don't you know?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I just want to point something out to native born Americans - immigration is not a hop , skip and jump and bam you're now American. It is a whole process beginning from a decision to leave the country of your birth and culture, then jumping through INS hoops year after year, paying out thousands in processing fees. It takes years before you can apply for naturalization. In the meantime you work, pay your taxes, you explain to everyone and his dog you entire process because you do face xenophobia day in and day out.
> 
> While there are those who move here illegally, the vast majority go through the process legitimately.
> 
> ...


------
Hoorah dwernars! WELCOME to America; thank you for coming to the country the proper and LEGAL way. Best to you in YOUR pursuit of happiness! Cheryl


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried says, :Now the need to attack People who "hide" their location?
> ...


You got yourself a Rope, now dangle on it
looking foolish.[/quote]

You were not "attacked" for being in hiding. It was mentioned in connection to a simple question about whether you are a US citizen or not.

You have written you are from Dusseldorf, about coming to this country, and, yes, you have mentioned many times about your foreign language/translation skills. (You continue to capitalize many nouns, as is done in German, even though I sent you a PM with a friendly tip about that.)

Citizenship matters and is relevant to the discussion. If you are not a legal citizen, what you have expressed about our political issues is nothing more than the irrelevant opinions of a rabble-rouser. If you are only a guest in our country, you have been less than gracious.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


You were not "attacked" for being in hiding. It was mentioned in connection to a simple question about whether you are a US citizen or not.

You have written you are from Dusseldorf, about coming to this country, and, yes, you have mentioned many times about your foreign language/translation skills. (You continue to capitalize many nouns, as is done in German, even though I sent you a PM with a friendly tip about that.)

Citizenship matters and is relevant to the discussion. If you are not a legal citizen, what you have expressed about our political issues is nothing more than the irrelevant opinions of a rabble-rouser. If you are only a guest in our country, you have been less than gracious.[/quote]

Citzienship does matter.
I have made no political statements recently. What is your problem?
I have been a Guest in many Countries and am a Citizen of one only and which one is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


The tone of this discussion is becoming a bit much.

I am a born and bred American citizen with some ancestors arriving on the North American continent in the 1600's and some ancestors arriving as late as the early 1900's. I also speak several languages with varying degrees of fluency. I have had the privilege of knowing many non-Americans and learned the perspective of non-citizens, concerning the problems of the United States, is often more impartial than the perspective of a partisan American citizen. It behooves us to politely listen and see if applicable truth can be found. If yes, use that truth to guide your voting choices. If not, please *politely* disagree.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bydie said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > It has everything to do with the fact that Romney and Paul aren't seeking W's endorsement for their campaigns. It has everything to do with the fact we rarely even see W in public and certainly not doing anything constructive for this country as many former presidents have done.
> ...


I was under the impression that Obama inherited a war that was started on a lie -so WHO put them in harms way in the first place???- and that he ended that war. Also Americans were in afghanistan before he took the Presidency -- 
Canadians have been there for years and only recently pulled out their fighting forces - I understand the States is planning to do the same shortly.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> You got yourself a Rope, now dangle on it
> looking foolish.


Citzienship does matter.
I have made no political statements recently. What is your problem?
I have been a Guest in many Countries and am a Citizen of one only and which one is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.[/quote]

-------
AMERICAN citizenship, does matter to an American political discussion. Only American citizens are eligible to vote in an American election although any educated person knows even that, in fact, is not the case when the votes are counted.

Perhaps your educational studies didn't provide you with the knowledge that your "rope" comment IS both "political" and "racist." An educated citizen of ANY country should understand such; hence, why I'm pointing this fact out for your benefit.

Also, this entire thread is "political" as it discusses the original topic, a painting depicting Obama's "Presidential (i.e. political)" record to date. It matters not whether you agree with his record, the OP was an artistic, yet historical (factual) depiction. ANY post in this thread referring to a man's political record; IS political and to deny otherwise is ignorant.

I'll assume you are a citizen of German as that seems a reasonable assumption to a question you refuse to answer (your citizenship). That is your choice.

It is also your choice to "hide" behind your home country and take no pride in declaration of your citizenship.

My and (garden's) "problem" is the fact you have the audacity to tell American citizens what they should believe, think, vote or act when you, yourself, are not one of "We the People."


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Remember what you have just written when you speak of Obama. Kindness towards others works both ways.


dwernars said:


> I am appalled at the slanderous statements about GWB. He does so much volunteer work, is a devoted father and husband and lives a healthier life than most of us. To denigrate another human being is to denigrate yourself.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Remember what you have just written when you speak of Obama. Kindness towards others works both ways.
> 
> 
> dwernars said:
> ...


Excuse me? You need to clarify what your insuation is.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


In my Opinion this is what they are all about ..the rich get richer and the poor get poorer (or rather the middle class)..The ones that vote for a Republican either have a lot of money or not much common sence....I will vote for Obama did last time and will this time..The republicans have done every thing they could to keep him from succeeding at what he wanted to do...they stopped some but not all, Bush started the war Obama is going to end it .Osama Bin Ladin (sp) is gone Saddam is gone..Obama saved the auto industry sure some plants closed but employees were given the opportunity to move to another plant, Of course the finial institutions took the money and gave it to CEO, and top men including Bain Capital


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I thought I was quite clear on what I wrote, as you were.


dwernars said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > Remember what you have just written when you speak of Obama. Kindness towards others works both ways.
> ...


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I thought I was quite clear on what I wrote, as you were.
> 
> 
> dwernars said:
> ...


I assume you insuate that I slandered Obama as others have slandered GWB since you have now decided to communicate in your own code? I have to laugh at this whole digression though as its pointless and futile besides the fact that I never slandered Obama anywhere.

I have clearly stated that I am not aligned to either party as I cannot vote yet so therefore am weighing both sides , I merely stated that the change we all hoped for never happened or maybeit never happened fast enough. All you have to do is take note of the daily economics to know how really bad the situation is. Social issues really become a side issue if the economy is not functioning. This is not a fallacy - you and I and the rest of America see it every day when we go to the grocery store or the gas pumps for example.

Both camps have huge problems. Congress is barely functional ( watch CSPan for a few days to see how that happens) and to slander either candidate is childish and pointless. A progressive mind can discuss political issues without having to slur opposing positions, in fact it doesn't take all that much intellect to weigh up both sides of an issue - IMO thats the only fair way to address it. Blindly following one point of view is a frightening concept. Look beyond the borders of the USA to see why the concept of a singular point of view is destructive.

No president acts alone, however they do make executive decisions and not always the best ones in the interest of the country. Many times its to fuel their own agenda.

The leaders of most democracies are put there by the people who choose them for the job. In essence they get paid by the people to do that job. Do you pay for sub-standard service?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> "Luck is the dividend of sweat, the more we sweat, the luckier we get?" (Bydie)
> 
> Yeah, Black Lung Disease, Mesothelioma is what the sweat earned so many resulting in early death.
> And less Regulations are being asked for by some Politicians.
> Oh well, these are just "you People".


I don't need any education in the ravages of BLD or Meso, Ingried. In 1929 my Father, then 16 years old, quit school because His Father had just died leaving his widowed Mother pregnant with their 13th child. He went to work in the COAL MINES. He worked in the mines until 1952, not only leaving behind his youth, but a potential career as a professional baseball player....they made no money then and he had to support the family. He didn't suffer from BLD, but several of his brothers did. He never graduated from high school but he was a success because he worked hard, was honest, kind and giving.

The greatest lesson he taught me was...NEVER PLAY THE VICTIM, and yes though not his exact words "Luck is a dividend of sweat. The more you sweat, the luckier you get." I won't allow you to make a mockery of one the finest principles handed to me by a wonderful, succesful and dearly loved Father.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am just wondering as I read all the comments from the left. Why are you on here critizing Bush and Romney? You have your own site the Women of the Progressive Forum. You have called Mitt Romney names like Mitt Witt and Mittens. Names to all of us conservative have been slandered that haven't agreed with you. Cussed God and the church. I guess you do like to stir up trouble for your Savior Obama. I will not be bowing to o or voting for him! That is my decided opinion. Just sayin'. It would be nice to have the same access to delete your words like you have on your private site.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > "Luck is the dividend of sweat, the more we sweat, the luckier we get?" (Bydie)
> ...


AND, I should have added, the principle that made this country great!!!!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

My comments were quite plain and clear, not code (or whatever you meant by that statement). I refuse to be sucked into whatever you are trying to push here. I have no idea what your agenda is, but mine was a simple statement, kindness towards anyone needs to be practiced more these days. IMHO. Nothing more, nothing less. I view your comments as hostile and kindly ask that you refrain from any more directed at me.


dwernars said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I was quite clear on what I wrote, as you were.
> ...


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> My comments were quite plain and clear, not code (or whatever you meant by that statement). I refuse to be sucked into whatever you are trying to push here. I have no idea what your agenda is, but mine was a simple statement, kindness towards anyone needs to be practiced more these days. IMHO. Nothing more, nothing less. I view your comments as hostile and kindly ask that you refrain from any more directed at me.
> 
> 
> dwernars said:
> ...


LMFAO!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm noticing that the Progs are getting more and more shrill, resorting to personal attacks, fingerpointing and and cliches. Not much mention of OWEbama's record, just more blaming. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am just wondering as I read all the comments from the left. Why are you on here critizing Bush and Romney? You have your own site the Women of the Progressive Forum. You have called Mitt Romney names like Mitt Witt and Mittens. Names to all of us conservative have been slandered that haven't agreed with you. Cussed God and the church. I guess you do like to stir up trouble for your Savior Obama. I will not be bowing to o or voting for him! That is my decided opinion. Just sayin'. It would be nice to have the same access to delete your words like you have on your private site.


------
In total agreement Country Bumpkins. The "progressives" have left the thread because none are able to defend their position against Romney with facts since they don't have any to offer.

Going into "hiding" is fine with me. Better they debate between themselves and praise each other in agreement rather than insulting others as "intolerant."

Too bad no Democrat recognized the artistry in the painting; if your like Obama's policies, you should be able to praise a work well done and defend anything that wasn't portrayed accurately in the painting.

Since each link and image was factual, anyone who doesn't like the painting, doesn't like Obama's record. The painting was simply a visual of O's record.

BTW: I would like to know where Norma shops and banks. She said she is better off today than 4 years ago when Obama took over. I'd like to pay less today than I do for utilities, taxes, gas, groceries, insurance, etc., and be paid more for my efforts, investments, interest on my savings, have my home equity go higher, etc. Since NJK is doing better, I'd like to also! Hum .... wonder where she shops?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> I'm noticing that the Progs are getting more and more shrill, resorting to personal attacks, fingerpointing and and cliches. Not much mention of OWEbama's record, just more blaming. Tsk tsk.


What else can they do??? :lol:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > You got yourself a Rope, now dangle on it
> ...


-------
AMERICAN citizenship, does matter to an American political discussion. Only American citizens are eligible to vote in an American election although any educated person knows even that, in fact, is not the case when the votes are counted.

Perhaps your educational studies didn't provide you with the knowledge that your "rope" comment IS both "political" and "racist." An educated citizen of ANY country should understand such; hence, why I'm pointing this fact out for your benefit.

Also, this entire thread is "political" as it discusses the original topic, a painting depicting Obama's "Presidential (i.e. political)" record to date. It matters not whether you agree with his record, the OP was an artistic, yet historical (factual) depiction. ANY post in this thread referring to a man's political record; IS political and to deny otherwise is ignorant.

I'll assume you are a citizen of German as that seems a reasonable assumption to a question you refuse to answer (your citizenship). That is your choice.

It is also your choice to "hide" behind your home country and take no pride in declaration of your citizenship.

My and (garden's) "problem" is the fact you have the audacity to tell American citizens what they should believe, think, vote or act when you, yourself, are not one of "We the People."[/quote]

Cherf

Assumptions are very dangerous and then saying "reasonable assumption is " is truly crazy.
"Audacity" is yours and yours alone I assure you.

I have not spoken a word lately regarding who should do what.
Why this ugly rhetoric again?

By they way this is my home Country and has been for ages
in the most legal manner.

Next question please or more assinine assumptions.

As to the rope comment: It is you who has been stringing all sorts of assumptions and accusations together and now you have to deal with it. 
My Life is colored with Love and not Racism. Our Foster Children have been of many backgrounds and many colors.
Your immediate racial inference is terribly telling.

You need to tell others that only Americans have the right to vote? That is an insult.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<You need to tell others that only Americans have the right to vote? That is an insult.>

No! THAT is reality!!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <You need to tell others that only Americans have the right to vote? That is an insult.>
> 
> No! THAT is reality!!!!


Bydie

Please, Citizens as well as non-Citizens are VERY knowledgeable about their rights and non-rights to vote.
Nothing is as well known as this. Nothing at all. Check it out.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > I heard last week O is making beer in the White House. Guess no one else heard that?
> ...


Yes I heard too the President Obama is making beer in the white house. I hope it is very good, and I would love to drink a glass with him.

As far as the rest of the statement that is the most petty statement I have heard from any of you. It is very small minded and so fox news like where you get half of the story. Following is a link you can go to so you can see W with his feet on the desk.

http://mediamatters.org/blog/2010/01/25/dear-fox-nation-was-bush-disrespecting-the-oval/159478

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/29/us/politics/29whitehouse.html

Here is a another link you might want to read. Bush evidently wanted the oval office to be very formal, jacket and tie although there is a picture of him without a jacket on. Obama wants things more casual and comfortable. Does that make one disrespectful? Hardly, you are just being petty.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Cherf

Assumptions are very dangerous and then saying "reasonable assumption is " is truly crazy.
"Audacity" is yours and yours alone I assure you.

I have not spoken a word lately regarding who should do what.
Why this ugly rhetoric again?

By they way this is my home Country and has been for ages
in the most legal manner.

Next question please or more assinine assumptions.

As to the rope comment: It is you who has been stringing all sorts of assumptions and accusations together and now you have to deal with it. 
My Life is colored with Love and not Racism. Our Foster Children have been of many backgrounds and many colors.
Your immediate racial inference is terribly telling.

You need to tell others that only Americans have the right to vote? That is an insult.[/quote]

--------
Assumptions are dangerous; who knew!!!! Perhaps you, in German, would say logical conclusion or deductive reasoning. No matter how you phrase it, you are NOT an American. Period. You refuse to honor your citizenship. Period. Tell's me a lot. End of discussion.

So, America is your "home" country, but you are not a citizen. Good to know, so I can logically conclude you are not an illegal alien since you mentioned the law was abided in your "home" country. Otherwise, I could reason you are an illegal alien. I wonder if you also have a home in Germany .... I wonder if I can trust you reside in "the most legal manner" since you are in hiding.

Your racial comment stands; anyone reading your comment doesn't need me to explain why your comment is so. I'm certain and pleased I don't "have anything to deal with"; it is YOU who made the racial comment. In America we have a saying, "You made the bed so now lie in it."


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Citzienship does matter.
I have made no political statements recently. What is your problem?
I have been a Guest in many Countries and am a Citizen of one only and which one is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.[/quote]

Ingried,

Joeysomma was "just wondering" if you are a US citizen. I don't think that is a deeply personal or "nosy" question, given the nature of the topic at hand. You don't have to answer obviously and all you needed to say was that you chose not to answer. What you did instead was skirt the question and reply to the query with "Why another put down?" It was not.

When Cherf asked directly "Are you an American?" and mentioned you "hide" your location, you ignored the question and characterized it as an attack on people in hiding. It was not.

If you are not a US citizen you have "no skin in the game" of our elections. Of course you may have an opinion and you are welcome to express it, but the status of citizenship determines the weight and consideration those opinions are given. I read what others from Canada, Australia, the United Kingdom, etc. write about the politics and other issues here in the US, but it doesn't make any difference when the votes are counted.

The reverse is also true. There are KP members from many countries around the world. If they want to discuss the politics of their own nations, I may be interested, but it would be rather presumptuous of me as a private citizen to try to tell them what they should do in their countries.

By the way, this topic is a "political" thread, so if you post here it is "political"...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins, a topic entitled "If you are still undecided for whom to vote in Nov..." doesn't sound like it excludes anyone, not even progressives. It sounds like it's intended for ANYONE who is still undecided for whom to vote in November. Go spend some time with a dictionary.

You folks who think American politics is only the business of Americans seem to have forgotten that much of what we do politically in the US affects the rest of the world. We owe the world the chance to let us know what they think, whether we are influenced by what they think or not.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


--------
Assumptions are dangerous; who knew!!!! Perhaps you, in German, would say logical conclusion or deductive reasoning. No matter how you phrase it, you are NOT an American. Period. You refuse to honor your citizenship. Period. Tell's me a lot. End of discussion.

So, America is your "home" country, but you are not a citizen. Good to know, so I can logically conclude you are not an illegal alien since you mentioned the law was abided in your "home" country. Otherwise, I could reason you are an illegal alien. I wonder if you also have a home in Germany .... I wonder if I can trust you reside in "the most legal manner" since you are in hiding.

Your racial comment stands; anyone reading your comment doesn't need me to explain why your comment is so. I'm certain and pleased I don't "have anything to deal with"; it is YOU who made the racial comment. In America we have a saying, "You made the bed so now lie in it."[/quote]

Cherf

I have NEVER in my whole life made any racial comment - P E R I O D. The racial inference came from you not me.

As to Citizenship and your total obcession with it has to make People who view here and are from other Countries wonder, how much dislike there is for Immigrants who are living in the USA.

To speak to those, who do wonder, I can assure you that the People having a dislike for Immigrants is extremely small.
Americans are accepting, caring People. Sure I encountered a few ugly ones when I first set foot onto American Soil but it still was nothing compared to how people of color were being treated even though they were born here.

Cherf, you are slowly encasing yourself into an avalanche of
ridiculous.

As to homes I have. I can report with great pride that I have many in many countries.

Wish you a good Night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Cherf

I have NEVER in my whole life made any racial comment - P E R I O D. The racial inference came from you not me.

As to Citizenship and your total obcession with it has to make People who view here and are from other Countries wonder, how much dislike there is for Immigrants who are living in the USA.

To speak to those, who do wonder, I can assure you that the People having a dislike for Immigrants is extremely small.
Americans are accepting, caring People. Sure I encountered a few ugly ones when I first set foot onto American Soil but it still was nothing compared to how people of color were being treated even though they were born here.

Cherf, you are slowly encasing yourself into an avalanche of
ridiculous.

As to homes I have. I can report with great pride that I have many in many countries.

Wish you a good Night.[/quote]

Good night Engried. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Didn't mean to copy all that. Good night Engried. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > <You need to tell others that only Americans have the right to vote? That is an insult.>
> ...


Of course, they are knowledgeable. It's a question of whether they are complient.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins.

Good to hear from you.
Good Night.
Ingried


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Hello Bydie

What I see is that not enough People use their right to vote.
It is shameful. Every vote counts.
Anyone voting who does so illegally has to be EXTREMELY
rare. That is MUCH more an accusation than reality.

Good Night.
Ingried


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried, "I have NEVER in my whole life made any racial comment - P E R I O D. The racial inference came from you not me."

Cherf: You don't recognize a racial comment when you hear or make one.

Ingried: "As to Citizenship and your total obcession with it has to make People who view here and are from other Countries wonder, how much dislike there is for Immigrants who are living in the USA."

Cherf: There is absolutely NO dislike of immigrants by Americans; after all, ALL Americans ARE immigrants. There is a huge (68%) and growing distaste for "illegal immigrants" by Americans. Thank you for complimenting my obsession of citizenship: yep - all the way I am a patriotic American! 

Ingried: "To speak to those, who do wonder, I can assure you that the People having a dislike for Immigrants is extremely small."

Cherf: Yeah, finally something you stated that I can agree to! Few Americans have dislike for immigrants. 

Ingried: "Cherf, you are slowly encasing yourself into an avalanche of
ridiculous.

Cherf: There you go again, a German house guest, telling the hosting American citizen, how to think, act and speak. I was forewarned "you can't fix stupid." You are unteachable.

Ingried: "As to homes I have. I can report with great pride that I have many in many countries."

Cherf: WOW - you must be very wealthy! Are you sure you are not a Republican? BTW: Please look up the phrase "rhetorical question."


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried, "I have NEVER in my whole life made any racial comment - P E R I O D. The racial inference came from you not me."
> 
> Cherf: You don't recognize a racial comment when you hear or make one.
> 
> ...


Cherf

I used to be a Republican. Now a fiercely Independent.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried, "I have NEVER in my whole life made any racial comment - P E R I O D. The racial inference came from you not me."
> 
> Cherf: You don't recognize a racial comment when you hear or make one.
> 
> ...


Cherf

So you can follow my adventures. I may apply for Citizenship on Newts Moon colony as long as he stays away from it.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I sort of joked about those extra veggies in gardens but in another way I'm serious. If everyone took some extra produce from their gardens to the local food bank it would make a difference!


I agree with everything you have said about it takes a village and I believe if we all did our part in our local communities then things would quickly get better in the short term which would then give us the ability to have time to figure out what needs to be done for a long term solution...but I wanted to specifically address your theory on extra produce from your garden from both sides of the fence...I and my hubby are both disabled ...we live on a small fixed income(very near the poverty level) and we utilize the help of our local food pantry...at times that is the only food we have access to...but we grow crops(berries and grapes I received the plants as a wedding present from my father when he propagated new ones from his) (and vegetable plants and seeds are donated to us by our neighbor when they are putting in their garden or received in the spring through the food pantry as we live in a high agricultural area where this is a general practice) some of which we sell (berries and grapes) which helps to give us a very small boost to our income through the summer months and jams for winter consumption but others we grow just for food(vegetables) and those are the ones that I take half of to my local food pantry when I go to pick up my food I drop off my produce and extra eggs(we recieved six hens at one egg a day we have a few we don't need) and they feed six to eight families who would not get fresh produce or eggs otherwise...so those of you who think you don't have enough to share should pick a needy family or food pantry in your neighborhood and find a way to help them out...there are many out there who could use Help in their yards or gardens, cleaning, getting to the store, appointments and the food pantry or someone to pick up that food and get it to them or even someone to be there just for emotional support and to help them make necessary connections...help does not always have to be in a monetary way even just letting someone you see in trouble know where they can get help can make a big difference in their lives...it takes everyone pitching in to make a good life in your neighborhood and across this great nation...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Kiffer, it's been a while since I visited this topic but I wanted to say that I know it can be tiresome to hear about the legacy of problems President Bush left for President Obama, but every president leaves a legacy for his successor. Sometimes that legacy isn't easy to deal with. As for Bush's drinking problem, that was reported on extensively. 

I would much rather think the former President had done a better job and been a better person, but that doesn't seem to be the case, and it makes it difficult for some of his supporters to acknowlegde his flaws. Bush's "legacy" was massive, and I think some of what we call President Obama's failure to solve all the nations' problems really can be brought back to Bush and the difficulty of dealing with the state of the country when Presidient Obama took over.

Frankie2963, it's great to hear that while ypu have to use a food pantry sometimes to keep food on your table, you share when you have too much. That's what I call paying for you get from your food pantry, and taking the opportunity to help others. Often it's poor people who help other poor people. It's long been said that if you need a meal, a poor person will give it to you more readily because they understand what if means to go hungry. Now, if only our communities could do more for each other. We used to do this but people move around so much more these days that they often don't get to know their neighbors very well if at all.

For all who commented that progressives have a place of their own to discuss the upcoming Presidential election and the important issues of the day, I think we may have a little bit to contribute here as long as we do it politely, which hasn't always been the case.

And, finally, citizenship does indeed matter. For those who aren't born here, I think how long they have been citizens of this country especially matters. It takes some time and experience to understand what this country is all about and to become a "real" American.

I hope this topic is helping people who are undecided about who to vote for in November. Presidential elections are always hugely important. This upcoming election is especially vital to the betterment of our country. I hope everyone who can will get out and exersize one of the most important privileges and obligations of citizenship which is to vote. Too many of us fail to do this. There are people all over the world who ferverently wish they could vote and when any group of them does get the right to vote, they flock to the polls.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The supporters of any candidate always blame the current or past administration for problems..this isn't new.

Most of us would be hard pressed to not only deal with the problems our predecessor faced but new problems that arise.

How many of us would take on a new job if we were going to be blamed on the issues the former holder of the position had to deal with in addition to NEW problems?

Quite frankly I'm tired of hearing about how Clinton..Bush Sr., Bush Jr., Regan, Nixon, Ford, Johnson or Kennedy did a better/worse job.

EVERY administration inherits problems from the past administration.

If MY employer said I wasn't doing as good of a job as the person who held my position before me, I think I'd be a little "peeved"...judge ME on what I do, not those before me and don't judge those who come after me based on what I do or do not do.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Kiffer, it's been a while since I visited this topic but I wanted to say that I know it can be tiresome to hear about the legacy of problems President Bush left for President Obama, but every president leaves a legacy for his successor. Sometimes that legacy isn't easy to deal with. As for Bush's drinking problem, that was reported on extensively.
> 
> I would much rather think the former President had done a better job and been a better person, but that doesn't seem to be the case, and it makes it difficult for his even some of his supporters to acknowlegde his flaws. Bush's "legacy" was massive, and I think some of what we call President Obama's failure to solve all the nations' problems really can be brought back to Bush and the difficulty of dealing with the state of the country when Presidient Obama took over.
> 
> ...


SeattleSoul
Being an avid History Buff, I can report that no President was
ever handed a mess of the magnitude President Bush served to
President Obama. I know you are not too much into facts, but
it is a fact and it is not likely that any future President will ever be burdened by as many major problems as President Obama has been.
President Obama has done very well. Very well.
His accomplishment will make him shine in the History books.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I think its simple .......if you don't do your job right then you loose your job ,right ? And someone else gets it ...its time for that ....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ingried, I'm a history buff myself, mostly American history from about 1790-1880 and mostly focused on social and religious topics. I'm fond of facts, too, but don't always remember to give attributions to what I say, especially when there are many sources I could reference. And I'm hoping that when President Obama is reelected he'll have the opportunity to show us his other abilities besides cleaning up after President Bush.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Didn't he have 4 years to do that ?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OH I've read about the accusations about Bush's drinking..accusations and nothing more.

Please remember we had a past president impeached over a sex scandal!

You think you can do a better job? Throw YOUR hat into the ring. That's like 60 year old, out of shape, overweight men playing "monday morning quarterback"...you think YOU can do a better job? Get out on the gridiron and prove it.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Frankie it amuses me that you said "we live on a small fixed income(very near the poverty level)" that in Rommney's words is $200,000 to $250,000 and below so Me and My DH are the scum of the earth and on welfare medicad food stamps and help with housing, but we have a 2010 buick paid for, a house that is paid for in full($210,000) and has been for 12 years, do not get houseing help or food help nor do we grow anything but tomatoes, we are both on SS,Medicare, pay for supllment and drug insurance and life,car,house insurance...we don't have a credit card (we believe that if you can't afford it you don't need it...go out to eat only once a week if we want to ...We had a small 401k and the stock market took most of it ...we get together a little over $25,000 a year..and plan to vote for Obama


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There are many people who cannot afford to go out to eat at all, who do not receive assistance of any any ilk and have no health care coverage. You have assets worth over 200k and you are getting assistance? Shame on you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Courier 770, I'm pretty sure I couldn't do the jpb of being President any better than President Obama has. Instead of getting out on the gridiron, I am only a Monday morning quarterback.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's NOT just our current President who has inherited problems from a past administration...most of them have. 

While I'm not an Obama supporter, I'm also not a detractor.

FYI anyone who has over 200k in assets has little to complain about. Look around in your own community, you'll see people who have lost everything. Single mother's who cannot get support for their children, who would like to pack a PB&J sandwich with an apple into a reused paper bag for their kids school lunch every day...but the local school has declared itself a "peanut free zone" or has mandated uniforms that cannot be found at the local thrift store. 

We seem to have more sympathy for a president who has inherited problems from a past administration than our own neighbors.

This summer president Obama toured the fire ravaged areas of Colorado. While his support for our neighbors was appreciated...we didn't appreciate the problems his visit caused...like people trying to put their lives back together after a catastrophe who couldn't because his motorcade created a security issue. It was very insulting for people to watch as the president toured the fire ravaged areas...before residents could.

Right now everything is about "blaming" the last guy, photo ops and pressing the flesh for campaign dollars.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> There are many people who cannot afford to go out to eat at all, who do not receive assistance of any any ilk and have no health care coverage. You have assets worth over 200k and you are getting assistance? Shame on you!


I think I am missing something here.

Are you referring to the fact that nannykints owns a house valued at over $200,000 and it is paid for. 
I take it that would be her private residence, where she lives.

You are saying shame on her because she has paid for her house. Honestly, a $200,000 house is hardly a mansion. This old asbestos house of mine is worth over $400,000, in fact I would not sell it for that.

Are you suggesting that she sells her house, lives on the money she gets from the sale, and then what? Live on the street. I think if nannykints has paid for her house she should be proud of the fact.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> There are many people who cannot afford to go out to eat at all, who do not receive assistance of any any ilk and have no health care coverage. You have assets worth over 200k and you are getting assistance? Shame on you!


courier770 - I'm wondering 'who' paid for the house she claims she paid in full. If she is receiving food stamps, it seems to reason the taxpayers paid for her house......

If she is eligible for food stamps, great, but I can't imagine, with a 2010 vehicle and $200K home she could meet the means test.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not casting dispersions on the poster or where the funds came from to pay for the $200k, debt free asset. 

What I AM questioning is why assistance is being given to someone who has a tangible asset while those who have NO assets cannot get assistance. An asset worth 200k is literally money in the bank. I'm not saying it's a fortune..but it's 200k that others do not have.

We've become an "entitlement" society...I have 200k in an asset but I'm entitled to assistance while others who have 0 in assets get nothing? How is that fair?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> ...


Ireneofnc
How sad you vote for someone because of his color and not what he stands for. He is not compassionate for the underdog. Who do you think is going to pay for those handouts? He is not helping people, he is making them more dependent.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I wonder where all those hateful Americans grew up?
The ones I have encountered and still encounter are nice, caring
People and they are of different politcial persuasions.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Ingried said:


> I wonder where all those hateful Americans grew up?
> The ones I have encountered and still encounter are nice, caring
> People and they are of different politcial persuasions.


Ingried, as an Australia I also wonder about this. I have met some very nice Americans, do not know nor do I care, how they vote. I met a lovely lady from Texas last year. I met her in the back of the supermarket in Seminyak, Bali, and we chatted for about 2 hours. She was charming. I do not know what we talked about but we talked about everything and anything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My opinion:

The birth issue has been widely discredited. For heavens sake, he's been President for four years and counting.

If you want to be President, where you stash your cash tells alot. Romney's choices of stash are used to elude USA recordkeeping and taxes. The taxes from these monies could help to pay down the debt, for instance. What the 1% don't pay, the rest of us will be stuck with.

Does any of that affect your opinion? Or is your mind made up regardless?



Jessianna said:


> My opinion...
> 
> Where someone keeps there money is non of my business. On the other hand a birth cert for being president is my business. And it took a LONG time to get that out of his greedy little hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm all for helping those in true "need"..and "need" is a relative term. As the daughter of immigrants who arrived here with nothing more than fit into their pockets or string tied parcels.."need" is a relative term.

For many years my closest friend was a woman who lived on a shoestring budget. She took advantage of every program to help those in "need". 

Two years ago she passed away..and left an estate valued at over 2 million dollars!

Did she really need those free lightbulbs from the electric company or the energy assistance programs? Probably not. Her level of income was low but she had quite a fortune amassed.

I wonder how many people who truly were in need were turned away because others took advantage of some programs..and still do to this very day.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm not casting dispersions on the poster or where the funds came from to pay for the $200k, debt free asset.
> 
> What I AM questioning is why assistance is being given to someone who has a tangible asset while those who have NO assets cannot get assistance. An asset worth 200k is literally money in the bank. I'm not saying it's a fortune..but it's 200k that others do not have.
> 
> We've become an "entitlement" society...I have 200k in an asset but I'm entitled to assistance while others who have 0 in assets get nothing? How is that fair?


You mean that if you own your own house, your dwelling, in America, you are not entitled to receive any pension or benefit? WOW, in Australia, entitlement is based on income, and you do not generate income from the house where you live. You mean to say you are expected to sell your house and live on the street before you can expect any help? Where does this end? Your clothes, furniture, even knitting needles are all goods that you own, and therefore they are assets, so you would have to sell everything you own before you would be entitled to help? ??????


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Isn't anyone else bothered by the fact that our President is supportive of the Muslim Brotherhood to the tune of over a billion $$? 
He outshines any president in our history, even Carter, for his non-support of Israel. That's a huge problem...if they go down America is going down too. Do some research...see the bigger picture. Our way of life is being threatened. Obama is just part of the agenda. We voted for him. We allowed ourselves to be deceived. We are not too excited about the other candidate either....someone who believes thtat when he dies he will become a god ruling over his own planet with many wives. At least he wont deface our flag or change our Constitution...at least we hope not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There are many programs provided by the Federal Government besides 'welfare.' Farm subsidies perhaps. Many of the beneficiaries are large corporations. I don't hear many criticizing them for a welfare mentality. 

This makes me wonder what is REALLY behind the criticism. Looking down our noses at the poor? minorities? Do we feel better about ourselves when we put someone down?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What' s in a name? Would a rose by any other name....



Scrubbienut said:


> Isn't anyone else bothered by the fact that our President is supportive of the Muslim Brotherhood to the tune of over a billion $$?
> He outshines any president in our history, even Carter, for his non-support of Israel. That's a huge problem...if they go down America is going down too. Do some research...see the bigger picture. Our way of life is being threatened. Obama is just part of the agenda. We voted for him. We allowed ourselves to be deceived. We are not too excited about the other candidate either....someone who believes thtat when he dies he will become a god ruling over his own planet with many wives. At least he wont deface our flag or change our Constitution...at least we hope not.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Who said you aren't able to earn a pension or retirement if you own a home? Receiving government assistance is a whole other matter though. If you own an investment valued at 200k and you are receiving assistance from the TAXPAYERS that is wrong. It doesn't matter WHAT that 200k investment is. You have assets. Those who have NOTHING get head of the line privileges.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ugh! Another Obama bashing thread? I think people will vote for who they hink is the best candidate not from a bunch of dumb pictures, but by who is the most capable of running the country. Really, Cherf, give it up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Isn't anyone else bothered by the fact that our President is supportive of the Muslim Brotherhood to the tune of over a billion $$?
> He outshines any president in our history, even Carter, for his non-support of Israel. That's a huge problem...if they go down America is going down too. Do some research...see the bigger picture. Our way of life is being threatened. Obama is just part of the agenda. We voted for him. We allowed ourselves to be deceived. We are not too excited about the other candidate either....someone who believes thtat when he dies he will become a god ruling over his own planet with many wives. At least he wont deface our flag or change our Constitution...at least we hope not.


Another bombing of BS. Romney is a sneak and if he were a true American in his heart, he wouldn't be stashing his money in off shore and foreign accounts. His campaign is rapidly deteriorating. So when that happens, the Republicans come back with "He's a Muslim, he wasn't born here, he thinks he's a king, he...... Well like it or not he is YOUR president and if Romney keeps shooting himself in the foot everytime he opens his mouth, he will be OUR president for 4 more years. 
This is an easy campaign for Obama, Romney and Ryan are doing all the work to get him re-elected.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Farm subsidies cover crop loses due to natural disasters..like drought, tornadoes, etc.. These are events that cannot be planned for.

Farm subsidies are the most misunderstood. In the event of damaging hail storms, for instance..a farm subsidy applies to the portion of the crop that is damaged. If one in 10 stalks survive, the farmer must continue to support that one in 10 to be paid for the 9 out of 10 that are destroyed. That means providing the same level of care for 1/10th of the crop..irrigation, pest control etc.. Farm subsidies are nothing more than "insurance" which one buys into, and must PROVE a loss.

You pay for auto/homeowners/health insurance 12 months of the year but do you file a claim every month? No, most people do not. Farm subsidies are like any other type of insurance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Isn't anyone else bothered by the fact that our President is supportive of the Muslim Brotherhood to the tune of over a billion $$?
> He outshines any president in our history, even Carter, for his non-support of Israel. That's a huge problem...if they go down America is going down too. Do some research...see the bigger picture. Our way of life is being threatened. Obama is just part of the agenda. We voted for him. We allowed ourselves to be deceived. We are not too excited about the other candidate either....someone who believes thtat when he dies he will become a god ruling over his own planet with many wives. At least he wont deface our flag or change our Constitution...at least we hope not.


Just more Republican fearmongering. Nothing more.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

"Republican Fearmongering"? Israel is our strongest ally in the middle east, do we "dare" alienate them? I think not.

We ALL can and probably do have "foreign" investments. If you own stock in a company that manufactures overseas...like..APPLE you have a "foreign" investment!

Since the "bail out" of our lending industry, I'm MORE inclined to park my $$ off our own shores, since the corruption here runs pretty deep. Don't just point the finger at Romney, I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Banking overseas does NOT absolve one of paying taxes on interest. This isn't a matter of "hiding" assets..it's a matter of protecting them. There is nothing illegal about overseas banking.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> furgee said:
> 
> 
> > fergablu2 said:
> ...


That is very true Bumpkins, but the congress has pretty much proved that point by swearing to make Obama a 1 term prez and by blocking any bill that he wants to pass.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Congress will not make Obama a one term wonder..HE will!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Courier770, what an absolutely positively amazing statement. You go girl!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But what is the intent? Why not use USA Bank?



courier770 said:


> Banking overseas does NOT absolve one of paying taxes on interest. This isn't a matter of "hiding" assets..it's a matter of protecting them. There is nothing illegal about overseas banking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I beg to difer. Let's compare after the election in November.



courier770 said:


> Congress will not make Obama a one term wonder..HE will!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> But what is the intent? Why not use USA Bank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Courier770, Good luck girl; you have a lot to explain to snoozi-suzi about economics. You may want to check in to the Lean/Left group and read their explanation of the stock market movements before you agree to decide to use your time to explain the logic and reasons for placing $ overseas. Hope you're in it for the long haul! 
:shock:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you look at how many US banks have failed you'll understand why some of us choose to bank overseas.

We now live in a "global" society. You cannot avoid taxes by simply banking overseas, you cannot avoid income taxes by dumping your income in a foreign bank.

Let me give you ONE small example of a banking disaster here in the US. I moved from Chicago to Colorado in early 2007, by late 2007 I realized that the "hot rod" I drove out here was not the wisest of vehicles to own, so I went in search of more suitable vehicle for the environment. Oh yeah I could have paid full out cash but opted to finance a very small amount (to the tune of just over $100.00 a month for 4 years). As the dealer was working with me he started to suggest a local bank then said "maybe not"...and we ended up with a well known national lender. Six months later the local bank failed and the domino effect was horrendous. What they took down with them were many local farms and dairies. 

Later it was revealed that this bank was doomed to fail. Now for me..it wouldn't have been a big deal, I could have paid off the few thousand I borrowed and gotten out, for those farms and dairies, it was a disaster. People lost everything they, their parents and grandparents had worked for. I watched as each of those domino's fell with a thundering sound. I saw the the auctions, for livestock, for land and for machinery. Though I'm not a "country person" it broke my heart. To see people put off land that had been in their family for generations was heart wrenching..I can't imagine what it was like for those people.

I drive by one of those dairies nearly every day. Some "city folks" purchased the land, the home, the barns, etc. Everything is still painted pristine white but the generations of labor that went into making that dairy will be forgotten in no time at all.

My grandparents and parents immigrated here from Europe, we are "city people" and I guess I was raised in an era where protecting one's interests are somewhat "multi cultural". Banking outside of the US isn't unpatriotic or a bid to avoid taxation..it's just an option.

For the last 15 years I've been building a stock portfolio..those stocks cross many borders. A few years ago I was so impressed with a company that imports chili's that I purchased stock in them..it's doing very well. My purchase of those stocks shouldn't be looked upon as unpatriotic, rather as having faith in some new immigrants that found a profitable "nitch" in our society.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Isn't anyone else bothered by the fact that our President is supportive of the Muslim Brotherhood to the tune of over a billion $$?
> He outshines any president in our history, even Carter, for his non-support of Israel. That's a huge problem...if they go down America is going down too. Do some research...see the bigger picture. Our way of life is being threatened. Obama is just part of the agenda. We voted for him. We allowed ourselves to be deceived. We are not too excited about the other candidate either....someone who believes thtat when he dies he will become a god ruling over his own planet with many wives. At least he wont deface our flag or change our Constitution...at least we hope not.


Scrubbienut
Scrub your Cupboard of misinformation and start anew.
Most of my Friends are Jews - wonder why - and only one is not happy with some of the decisions President Obama has made. All of the others think that Netanyahu is just a Rebel
and has his very own agenda. I will not elaborate on that.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

> Where was the FDIC???? They should have only lost any amount over $100,000. Then why would anyone put more than $100,000 in one bank?


Farms and ranches are usually set up as a business or corporation. Our family ranch in Colorado handles more than one million dollars per year. Personal accounts with the $100,000 limit would make transactions difficult and let's not mention how unhappy the IRS would be for mixing business and personal funds.

Maybe I should add that is how the people I know in the Western U.S. states do it.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> There are many people who cannot afford to go out to eat at all, who do not receive assistance of any any ilk and have no health care coverage. You have assets worth over 200k and you are getting assistance? Shame on you!


If you were directing that to me which I only assume cause it was posted right after my post you should go back and read the post We do not earn $200,00 nor do we get assistance of any kind...and the only asset we have is our house and if we sell that we would only remove the roof over our heads ..which we would if we have to go into a nursing facility, and that would not last long..
I think all you read was $200,000 and the fact I said we were going to vote for Obama..and assumed what you wanted to...


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Martha French said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > There are many people who cannot afford to go out to eat at all, who do not receive assistance of any any ilk and have no health care coverage. You have assets worth over 200k and you are getting assistance? Shame on you!
> ...


Thanks Martha I didnot read your post until I posted myself...We worked for years so we would not owe for anything and could live out our last year knowing that we made it all the way with out help from anybody,family ,friends or goverment!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Martha French said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not casting dispersions on the poster or where the funds came from to pay for the $200k, debt free asset.
> ...


Courier 770
Why don''t you question Romney and his Co-Horts why the rich
need more "assistance" since they now have for over 10 years had special Tax privileges and have done nothing to create jobs
for People in need of them?
You want people who have fallen on hard times and own a home, sell their Home and move into a tent just to get a little help?
What kind of Society do you want for your Fellow Men?
So far, anyone "qualified" can get assistance.
Why are you always so angry at the wrong People?

You cant even acknowledge when others try to shield you 
after you have asked for opinions, that they meant well but instead scold them.

What in the World is your problem?


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Scrubbienut
Scrub your Cupboard of misinformation and start anew.
Most of my Friends are Jews - wonder why - and only one is not happy with some of the decisions President Obama has made. All of the others think that Netanyahu is just a Rebel
and has his very own agenda. I will not elaborate on that.[/quote]

Oh, please do. Maybe you and your friends should look a little deeper. Maybe you have been on that river too long....De-nial.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Scrubbienut
> Scrub your Cupboard of misinformation and start anew.
> Most of my Friends are Jews - wonder why - and only one is not happy with some of the decisions President Obama has made. All of the others think that Netanyahu is just a Rebel
> and has his very own agenda. I will not elaborate on that.


Oh, please do. Maybe you and your friends should look a little deeper. Maybe you have been on that river too long....De-nial.[/quote]

Scrubbienut
It is always of value to do at least some homework. Go for it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

When looking down on Earth from the Third Rock from the Sun at us poor mortals, remember that some of us have pulled ourselves up by our bootstraps without looking down our noses at the rest of the world who struggle.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Just a little Christian talk:
"What you do to the least of us you do to me".


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> When looking down on Earth from the Third Rock from the Sun at us poor mortals, remember that some of us have pulled ourselves up by our bootstraps without looking down our noses at the rest of the world who struggle.


Pssst! Wake up, snoozi! Earth is the third rock from the sun.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was referring to Courier770's location description from her Profile. I'm wide awake.



GardenGirl said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > When looking down on Earth from the Third Rock from the Sun at us poor mortals, remember that some of us have pulled ourselves up by our bootstraps without looking down our noses at the rest of the world who struggle.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Farm subsidies cover crop loses due to natural disasters..like drought, tornadoes, etc.. These are events that cannot be planned for.
> 
> Farm subsidies are the most misunderstood. In the event of damaging hail storms, for instance..a farm subsidy applies to the portion of the crop that is damaged. If one in 10 stalks survive, the farmer must continue to support that one in 10 to be paid for the 9 out of 10 that are destroyed. That means providing the same level of care for 1/10th of the crop..irrigation, pest control etc.. Farm subsidies are nothing more than "insurance" which one buys into, and must PROVE a loss.
> 
> You pay for auto/homeowners/health insurance 12 months of the year but do you file a claim every month? No, most people do not. Farm subsidies are like any other type of insurance.


Courier770
I am sure everyone wants Farmers to be assisted when Climate ruins their crops, what we do NOT
support is People who buy up land just for speculation, get paid
$40.00/year per acre just for not farming on it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I also think we think of small farmers automatically. Most 'farms' are now run by huge conglomerates. Subsidies are big money.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > When looking down on Earth from the Third Rock from the Sun at us poor mortals, remember that some of us have pulled ourselves up by our bootstraps without looking down our noses at the rest of the world who struggle.
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


 GardenGirl: You should see the Prog discussion of the Stock Market; now _that's_ really something NOT from this world!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Since this topic is called "If you are still indecided for whom to vote in Nov... and that several polls such as Gallup polls now estimate that only about 4% of eligible voters are still undecided, what do you think is the best way for the undecideds to make up their minds? I'm not asking this question facetiously, I really do want to know what people who are participating in this topic think.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Since this topic is called "If you are still indecided for whom to vote in Nov... and that several polls such as Gallup polls now estimate that only about 4% of eligible voters are still undecided, what do you think is the best way for the undecideds to make up their minds? I'm not asking this question facetiously, I really do want to know what people who are participating in this topic think.


Historically, the undecideds will vote for the new candidate on the block. They will make up their minds days before the election; perhaps when they are 'in' the voting place.

Frankly, if you are 'undecided' at this point, you have 'decided' you will not vote for the devil you know, you'll vote for the devil you don't know!

Predicted Romney win if you follow history. That's what I think!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Since this topic is called "If you are still indecided for whom to vote in Nov... and that several polls such as Gallup polls now estimate that only about 4% of eligible voters are still undecided, what do you think is the best way for the undecideds to make up their minds? I'm not asking this question facetiously, I really do want to know what people who are participating in this topic think.
> ...


Cherf
Don't be fooled. Undecided know the develish ways of Romney.
Speak with those whose jobs he took.
And now he professed to not care about 47% of us.
A real Jewel to be worshiped by the 2% and a few lost.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, I think some undecideds just close their eyes and aim at their ballots for a presidential candidate to vote for. And I'll bet some of them just stay home and then complain about who won even though they didn't do their duty as citizens. Voter turnout in this country is shameful.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Cripes Ingried, Romney didn't say he didn't CARE about 47%, he simply stated the fact that 47% DEPEND on the government to solve their problems. What's wrong with truth? Rhetorical question.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Plus some of that 47% are senior citizens receiving benefits they paid for during their working years. I didn't much care for what Romney said because his statements were so general that it sounded like that whole 47% were a bunch of lazy bums.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

In my opinion, the lowlife that got that clip out there is disgusting. Many of us make a comment not meant for all ears. We all have private thoughts and make private comments. They deserve to stay private.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Marilynf said:


> In my opinion, the lowlife that got that clip out there is disgusting. Many of us make a comment not meant for all ears. We all have private thoughts and make private comments. They deserve to stay private.


I agree. Unfortunately, that is not how politics works.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Plus some of that 47% are senior citizens receiving benefits they paid for during their working years. I didn't much care for what Romney said because his statements were so general that it sounded like that whole 47% were a bunch of lazy bums.


Seattle Soul
He described 47% of us as Leeches (Parasites). He could not have made it any clearer.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> In my opinion, the lowlife that got that clip out there is disgusting. Many of us make a comment not meant for all ears. We all have private thoughts and make private comments. They deserve to stay private.


Marilynf
That "lowlife" was one of the 47%, overworked, underpaid
and shamed on top of all. Wouldn't we love to "spoil" the
Champagne as we serve it with the $ 50,000.00/Lunch?
Folks, the Rich can't do without us ever and they better take 
that into consideration.
Just think their Mansions dirty to the Rafters and the Toilets
overflowing with their stuff.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Marilynf said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, the lowlife that got that clip out there is disgusting. Many of us make a comment not meant for all ears. We all have private thoughts and make private comments. They deserve to stay private.
> ...


He was obviously in a trusted position or he wouldn't have been there, so I consider betraying a trust reprehensible. Your comment about dirty mansions and toilets sounds silly--really reaching for something to be sour about. I wouldn't attend a $50,000 lunch. Neither would most people--not just the 47%.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Marilynf said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, the lowlife that got that clip out there is disgusting. Many of us make a comment not meant for all ears. We all have private thoughts and make private comments. They deserve to stay private.
> ...


And how about all of those $50,000 Obama luncheon and dinner fund raisers?????

The "Rich" are the ones that give "us" the jobs, so we better take that into consideration.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dream on.



Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Since this topic is called "If you are still indecided for whom to vote in Nov... and that several polls such as Gallup polls now estimate that only about 4% of eligible voters are still undecided, what do you think is the best way for the undecideds to make up their minds? I'm not asking this question facetiously, I really do want to know what people who are participating in this topic think.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Obama campaign judiciously spending their resources on the swing states to good results. Electoral College votes elect the President. At the present time it looks like four more years for President Barack Obama.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Marilynf said:
> ...


soloweygirl

.......you perhaps, not me. 
Most jobs are provided by average People buying stocks.
Stockholders primarily are our Employers; a few are very rich
but most of them are not.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


there is no "Proggressive discussion" any more that you know of...LOL


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Obama campaign judiciously spending their resources on the swing states to good results. Electoral College votes elect the President. At the present time it looks like four more years for President Barack Obama.


snoozi_suzi
At least we will have a few more years with some sense of security.
At least we know that President Obama works for all of us and our well-being.

The Republicans, in addition to Romney already demeaning 47% of us, which of course includes Veterans, the Republicans
voted AGAINST the VETERANS JOBS BILL.
Despicable.
And the silence from Republicans in here regarding this dastardly deed is very telling
We must kick out the Republicans and give their jobs to Veterans.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

what happened to courier770 she hasen't posted since she thought (misread) my post and thought I was getting assistance from every where I could..


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

nannykints said:


> :XD:


 GardenGirl: You should see the Prog discussion of the Stock Market; now _that's_ really something NOT from this world![/quote]

Nannykints wrote: there is no "Proggressive discussion" any more that you know of...LOL[/quote]

Cherf to Nannyknits: Well, I, know what I read in the 'new" Lean/Left group which is comprised of the same members and has the same leader of the Progressives Women Forum only with a new name. I guess you didn't know about any of that.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

thats not the one!!!!!!

lol


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

nannykints said:


> thats not the one!!!!!!
> 
> lol


Do YOU even know what you are talking about 'cause I don't!

BTW; is your name supposed to end in 'knits' or don't you personally spell knit the way it is found in the Webster dictionary?


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

The painting is distasteful! What about the youtube video on Romney's mom speaking and saying that his father came as a "REFUGEE" from Mexico and was on welfare for 4 years? Why is this quiet? and doesn't that make his father 48% of the people using government funds? ....now I wonder, is Romney "legal?" ...should he be deported since he is the child of a refugee Mexican? AND also saw a picture of Romney's 1040 tax form where it states place (USA( as a foreign country!!! Is he American? if so why state USA as a foreign country on your taxes???


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

nannykints said:


> what happened to courier770 she hasen't posted since she thought (misread) my post and thought I was getting assistance from every where I could..


nannykints
Actually that is expected behavior.

Notice the SILENCE from the pretending staunch supporters of our military regarding the votes AGAINST the VETERANS JOBS BILL?
President Obama has looked out for our Veterans in every way possible and some Folks here have been twisting that in very ugly ways but now that the Republicans are showing their true colours, Romney demeaning 47% of us and that includes Veterans and all Republicans voting AGAINST the VETERANS
JOBS BILL, they have disappeared into the caves.

They are proud to announce that they are flying the FLAG
around the clock, complain that the Flag at the White House has not been at half Mast for every life lost and what do these pretending to be true Americans do, when our dear Soldiers are denied Jobs? N O T H I N G. Where is the outrage!

At least this Immigrant cares about this Country, hates War with a passion but embraces Soldiers with all of her Heart.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> nannykins said:
> 
> 
> > that's not the one!!!!!!
> ...


It is kin ts and I am a paralegal of course I know how to spell and I don't have to use spellcheck there is a reason it is spelled that way and it is none of your business and in case you checked my profile and it says retired hairdresser ...I lied...

Sorry but you don't know everything that goes on on this site ...work hard and you might ...I said MIGHT be able to find it..ROFLMBO


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> The painting is distasteful! What about the youtube video on Romney's mom speaking and saying that his father came as a "REFUGEE" from Mexico and was on welfare for 4 years? Why is this quiet? and doesn't that make his father 48% of the people using government funds? ....now I wonder, is Romney "legal?" ...should he be deported since he is the child of a refugee Mexican? AND also saw a picture of Romney's 1040 tax form where it states place (USA( as a foreign country!!! Is he American? if so why state USA as a foreign country on your taxes???


Latinbeat
Time for "Papers please" for Romney, I think.
Request from the Birthers on the other side.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> nannykints said:
> 
> 
> > :XD:
> ...


Nannykints wrote: there is no "Proggressive discussion" any more that you know of...LOL[/quote]

Cherf to Nannyknits: Well, I, know what I read in the 'new" Lean/Left group which is comprised of the same members and has the same leader of the Progressives Women Forum only with a new name. I guess you didn't know about any of that.[/quote]

Cherf
What is your problem with not getting People's Avatar right?

How is Petra doing these days?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> Cripes Ingried, Romney didn't say he didn't CARE about 47%, he simply stated the fact that 47% DEPEND on the government to solve their problems. What's wrong with truth? Rhetorical question.


Marilynf
He didn't? Oh yeah I know, he made a 180 on that the following day as well.
Dear Lord that Man must be dizzy by now.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Marilynf said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, the lowlife that got that clip out there is disgusting. Many of us make a comment not meant for all ears. We all have private thoughts and make private comments. They deserve to stay private.
> ...


soloweygirl
....politics works". Not quite or we would by now have all of the facts regarding 9/11. Getting little by little so far but we will get there eventually.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> The painting is distasteful! What about the youtube video on Romney's mom speaking and saying that his father came as a "REFUGEE" from Mexico and was on welfare for 4 years? Why is this quiet? and doesn't that make his father 48% of the people using government funds? ....now I wonder, is Romney "legal?" ...should he be deported since he is the child of a refugee Mexican? AND also saw a picture of Romney's 1040 tax form where it states place (USA( as a foreign country!!! Is he American? if so why state USA as a foreign country on your taxes???


Yoou really really must google Romney and what and where his family came from. They move to Mexico, ect. Romneys was born in America. You really do not seem to have all the facts.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

nannykints said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > nannykins said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> nannykints said:
> 
> 
> > what happened to courier770 she hasen't posted since she thought (misread) my post and thought I was getting assistance from every where I could..
> ...


Already been discussed on the Romney 47% thread. Beat to death, as a matter of fact. Go back and read the whole thing about WHY the bill was voted down.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > nannykints said:
> ...


Bydie
And this is coming from a Person whose Family receives a Military Pension.
If you think that there is a GOOD reason for voting it down, I pity you.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> The painting is distasteful! What about the youtube video on Romney's mom speaking and saying that his father came as a "REFUGEE" from Mexico and was on welfare for 4 years? Why is this quiet? and doesn't that make his father 48% of the people using government funds? ....now I wonder, is Romney "legal?" ...should he be deported since he is the child of a refugee Mexican? AND also saw a picture of Romney's 1040 tax form where it states place (USA( as a foreign country!!! Is he American? if so why state USA as a foreign country on your taxes???


IF George Romney was ever on "welfare" it was MORMON WELFARE, not government welfare. ALSO, his parents were US citizens so it doesn't matter where he was born.

Talk about having to dig for dirt!!!!! 
Tell you what....let's dig into BHO's background and see if we can find out for sure who his father really is. Can you say Frank Marshall Davis. And even that's in question since his mother was such an alley cat.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Latinbeat said:
> 
> 
> > The painting is distasteful! What about the youtube video on Romney's mom speaking and saying that his father came as a "REFUGEE" from Mexico and was on welfare for 4 years? Why is this quiet? and doesn't that make his father 48% of the people using government funds? ....now I wonder, is Romney "legal?" ...should he be deported since he is the child of a refugee Mexican? AND also saw a picture of Romney's 1040 tax form where it states place (USA( as a foreign country!!! Is he American? if so why state USA as a foreign country on your taxes???
> ...


Bydie
Throw your ugliness at Newt. Now there is a Gem of some size.
By the way if every Politician in Washington who has cheated on his spouse would be kicked out of town, Washington DC would almost be No-Mans-Land.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Latinbeat said:
> 
> 
> > The painting is distasteful! What about the youtube video on Romney's mom speaking and saying that his father came as a "REFUGEE" from Mexico and was on welfare for 4 years? Why is this quiet? and doesn't that make his father 48% of the people using government funds? ....now I wonder, is Romney "legal?" ...should he be deported since he is the child of a refugee Mexican? AND also saw a picture of Romney's 1040 tax form where it states place (USA( as a foreign country!!! Is he American? if so why state USA as a foreign country on your taxes???
> ...


theyarnlady
You are right, we do not have all the facts that is why we are beginning to dig.
What is good for the Goose is good for the Gander.
Oh what fun it is to ride the Birther Train in the other direction.

Oh, how about the Tax Reports?
Is Romney a Citizen of the Caymens, Belgium, Switzerland?
Just say'en.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<By the way if every Politician in Washington who has cheated on his spouse would be kicked out of town, Washington DC would almost be No-Mans-Land.>

No necessarily a bad thing! Let's add that to the GOP platform. What say you, Queen?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <By the way if every Politician in Washington who has cheated on his spouse would be kicked out of town, Washington DC would almost be No-Mans-Land.>
> 
> No necessarily a bad thing! Let's add that to the GOP platform. What say you, Queen?


Bydie
Yippie, we agree on something.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > <By the way if every Politician in Washington who has cheated on his spouse would be kicked out of town, Washington DC would almost be No-Mans-Land.>
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


But don't let it go to your head!!!!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Bydie
Don't worry about that. Only exquisite matters are collected there.
By the way, did you ask for permission to speak to me?
Did you not take a vow of silence?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I will comment at my leisure.....when you are not being delusional! :lol: BTW, you aren't the Queen. That's being delusional!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <By the way if every Politician in Washington who has cheated on his spouse would be kicked out of town, Washington DC would almost be No-Mans-Land.>
> 
> No necessarily a bad thing! Let's add that to the GOP platform. What say you, Queen?


I am not Queen but sounds like a good idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


delusional is as delusional does does not she do.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Hey, yarnie! How are you.....?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes there is a Progressive Forum. It is privately managed and you must be open-mided and/or progressive to join.....just to keep the topics on track.

It seems that the Tea Party doesn't want the bother of a site of their own so they start incendiary topics in the General section.



nannykints said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

For those of you who are REALLY concerned about Veterans benefits, how does this sit with you?

http://patdollard.com/2012/06/obama-threatens-to-veto-defense-appropriations-bill-unless-it-is-amended-to-include-increased-health-insurance-costs-for-soldiers/


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


Is that on Comedy Central?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Oh my it time to put on the you know whats. Depends


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Desparation is showing. Bring up crazy lies to try to take the spotlight away from Romney's missteps. Voters are smarter than that. The only ones who read that c___ are tea party zealots.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Snort! Chuckle! Giggle! Gardengirl!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> For those of you who are REALLY concerned about Veterans benefits, how does this sit with you?
> 
> http://patdollard.com/2012/06/obama-threatens-to-veto-defense-appropriations-bill-unless-it-is-amended-to-include-increased-health-insurance-costs-for-soldiers/


I can not believe they pass this, How dare he and all of them expect support from us or our vets. What was he and the rest of them thinking, or should I say weren't thinking. But why change now they have not had 1/2 of a thought since brains were not include with election.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Desparation is showing. Bring up crazy lies to try to take the spotlight away from Romney's missteps. Voters are smarter than that. The only ones who read that c___ are tea party zealots.


Not in the tea party, and the tea is going to go up too. 
I hear that Obama does the two step. One step forward and two steps back.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It sits like a pile....



Bydie said:


> For those of you who are REALLY concerned about Veterans benefits, how does this sit with you?
> 
> http://patdollard.com/2012/06/obama-threatens-to-veto-defense-appropriations-bill-unless-it-is-amended-to-include-increased-health-insurance-costs-for-soldiers/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It sits like a pile....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well when you feel it is deep enough the shovel you want to dig your self out with will cost about 200. dollars, or lets see 8 cent on the dollar that comes too????


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who are REALLY concerned about Veterans benefits, how does this sit with you?
> ...


Yarnie, Tricare is the Medicare supplement that vets and retired military are entitled to. BHOs been trying to get rid of it since he took office. Clinton tried also, but was stopped by a court case brought by Col. George (Bud) Day, MOH winner and John McCain's cell mate when they were POWs in N. Vietnam. Bud took the case to the Supreme Court, won it and so it's remained until BHO's attempts to kill it again.

Wonder how the Progs justify that one?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Over and Over and Over and Over. This really sounds crazy. Be careful. The men in the white coats will use this for proof. At least you will all be together. And it will be much more interesting here. Bye Bye


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Over and Over and Over and Over. This really sounds crazy. Be careful. The men in the white coats will use this for proof. At least you will all be together. And it will be much more interesting here. Bye Bye


Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Over and Over and Over and Over. This really sounds crazy. Be careful. The men in the white coats will use this for proof. At least you will all be together. And it will be much more interesting here. Bye Bye


Yes we will and be quit comfortable I may add, Obama will take care of us just like he has the rest of the country.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> :XD:


 GardenGirl: You should see the Prog discussion of the Stock Market; now _that's_ really something NOT from this world![/quote]

Is that on Comedy Central?[/quote]

It should be! According to snoozi you must be 'open-minded' and stay on topic to be part of the inclusive forum...

More like you must be unaware of facts, shout anything to deny everything and insult each other to the point of self-destruction.

You must threaten to quit, stay, threaten again, quit, state you are back, lie, say you'll quit and then post anywhere _ but _ in that group. I think that sums it up.

It seems to help if you throw out and repeat constantly words like, despicable, moron, FACTS!, stupid, fear mongers, vial and other choice words.

:-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I am glad to know it hasn't pass, don't worry they will come up with something to soothe their minds, that it didn't happen and you know who they will blame too, it's all your fault, you right wingers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > :XD:
> ...


Is that on Comedy Central?[/quote]

It should be! According to snoozi you must be 'open-minded' and stay on topic to be part of the inclusive forum...

More like you must be unaware of facts, shout anything to deny everything and insult each other to the point of self-destruction.

You must threaten to quit, stay, threaten again, quit, state you are back, lie, say you'll quit and then post anywhere * but [/i] in that group. I think that sums it up.

It seems to help if you throw and repeat constantly words like, despicable, moron, FACTS!, stupid, fear mongers, vial and other choice words.

:-D[/quote]

And the winner of this is Fact Check, Fact Check by the you know who*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess you'll be voting for Obama.



theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Over and Over and Over and Over. This really sounds crazy. Be careful. The men in the white coats will use this for proof. At least you will all be together. And it will be much more interesting here. Bye Bye
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> For those of you who are REALLY concerned about Veterans benefits, how does this sit with you?
> 
> http://patdollard.com/2012/06/obama-threatens-to-veto-defense-appropriations-bill-unless-it-is-amended-to-include-increased-health-insurance-costs-for-soldiers/


Maybe Ingried will SHUT UP now about what she doesn't know about the Military .... or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It seems that the Tea Party doesn't want the bother of a site of their own so they start incendiary topics in the General section.


Seems snoozi-suzi doesn't like playing in the Liberal Left group. Wonder why she is here and not there.

Anyone in the Tea Party that posts here? I'm not a member but I like Iced Tea.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just can't bear to see KP besmirched by this drivel. Free speech in an Open Forum is the rule, as I understand it.
And sometimes it's just fun to play in the mud.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the Tea Party doesn't want the bother of a site of their own so they start incendiary topics in the General section.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard on the news as pass through living room. Obama spent the day at the White House, must be resting for his next TV show "The View."


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Bydie
You are correct, I am the Empress.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Read it and weep!

Obama supporter interviews herself!

Obama Supporter Interviews Herself 
http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/suppporter.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the Tea Party doesn't want the bother of a site of their own so they start incendiary topics in the General section.
> ...


Thank for the reminder, I have to have a glass I bought a new brand, Taxie Tea, It is going up you know.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard on the news as pass through living room. Obama spent the day at the White House, must be resting for his next TV show "The View."


theyarnlady
That is not the only one at which we can view him.
Always looking forward to his sense of humour and smile
and not that hahahahah stuff from Romney.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I just can't bear to see KP besmirched by this drivel. Free speech in an Open Forum is the rule, as I understand it.
> And sometimes it's just fun to play in the mud.


Nope, that's not it, you're here so you can get the facts and learn something! Good for you snoozi.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard on the news as pass through living room. Obama spent the day at the White House, must be resting for his next TV show "The View."


Yes, but, Obama cannot get anything done from the inside (his words), so he should sit outside, perhaps in the Rose Garden, and wait for Romney to be on the inside to show him how to get things done! Now, that's "the view" worth waiting for!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Batears da da da da da Batman


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Heard on the news as pass through living room. Obama spent the day at the White House, must be resting for his next TV show "The View."
> ...


Know that I could look at.But is the empty chair in the Rose Garden??? It sure gets moved around a lot..


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Heard on the news as pass through living room. Obama spent the day at the White House, must be resting for his next TV show "The View."
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Read it and weep!
> 
> Obama supporter interviews herself!
> 
> ...


Oh I so need the depends, must stop laughing, husband will think I have lost it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Heard on the news as pass through living room. Obama spent the day at the White House, must be resting for his next TV show "The View."
> ...


Cherf
Romney would make a Loan on the White House Furnishings and the White House itself,
don't pay it off and the White House goes on the Auction Block
and into the hands of the Koch Brothers or Sheldon Adelson.
That is the "Insider" approach of the Headmaster of Bain Hedgefund Company.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Read it and weep!
> ...


Control yourself, Yarnie! Depends aren't covered by Obamacare!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's part of Obama's Foreign Policy: Tax the Rich or I'll Disarm America!

Of course, Obama has already cut the military by billions for each of the next 10 years against the advice of his military commanders. Does everyone feel safer now ....

http://tinyurl.com/cyxdnlv


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't bear to see KP besmirched by this drivel. Free speech in an Open Forum is the rule, as I understand it.
> ...


snoozi-suzi
Try never to put most of what you read here on any Resume,
you will never land a job. but perhaps placement in a Rubber Room.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


gee now i can't get depends and no new socks and pants on line drying after I wash them with O Care detergent.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here's part of Obama's Foreign Policy: Tax the Rich or I'll Disarm America!
> 
> Of course, Obama has already cut the military by billions for each of the next 10 years against the advice of his military commanders. Does everyone feel safer now ....
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/cyxdnlv


Oh I have nothing to say but why??Is there any brain movement in Washington.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Dream on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seattle asked my thoughts and I gave them to her. Yet my opinion is justified by historical data. Just sayin...whether you like my thoughts or not.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Dream on.
> ...


Cherf
It is not a matter of liking or not liking your thoughts, we just find them amusing.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


You are so wrong.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> 
> A picture (painting) is worth a thousand words...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8j37cqe


There aren't to many undecideds left in my state. After Romney's snub, most undecideds are voting Dem.
And Michele Bachmann is in a dead heat race. People got tired of Congress doing nothing and paying them to do nothing. She has been invited to 7 debates in 7 counties to debate her opponent, but turned them all down. Hmmm


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Latinbeat said:
> 
> 
> > The painting is distasteful! What about the youtube video on Romney's mom speaking and saying that his father came as a "REFUGEE" from Mexico and was on welfare for 4 years? Why is this quiet? and doesn't that make his father 48% of the people using government funds? ....now I wonder, is Romney "legal?" ...should he be deported since he is the child of a refugee Mexican? AND also saw a picture of Romney's 1040 tax form where it states place (USA( as a foreign country!!! Is he American? if so why state USA as a foreign country on your taxes???
> ...


Ingried, why don't you lead the charge?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Marilynf said:
> 
> 
> > Cripes Ingried, Romney didn't say he didn't CARE about 47%, he simply stated the fact that 47% DEPEND on the government to solve their problems. What's wrong with truth? Rhetorical question.
> ...


Ingried,

Even though the video clips were incomplete, the context was about VOTES and a STRATEGY for winning the election. Romney was making the point that 47% of the votes were firmly in Obama's column. Because of such things as entitlements and not paying taxes, Romney acknowledged his ideas would not appeal to OBAMA VOTERS. Wouldn't you agree?

He did say he wasn't going to worry about "them", meaning getting their VOTES before the election. Of course he cares about all Americans. He knows ALL will benefit if the economy improves and JOBS are available again. He knows ALL will benefit from lower energy costs. He knows ALL will benefit from the STABILITY of the US being a SUPER POWER.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Marilynf said:
> ...


Ingried,

You could actually start a thread on "all of the facts regarding 9/11," then you could share what you KNOW, instead of the innuendo here! I'll watch for it.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > :XD:
> ...


Is that on Comedy Central?[/quote]

It should be! According to snoozi you must be 'open-minded' and stay on topic to be part of the inclusive forum...

More like you must be unaware of facts, shout anything to deny everything and insult each other to the point of self-destruction.

You must threaten to quit, stay, threaten again, quit, state you are back, lie, say you'll quit and then post anywhere _ but _ in that group. I think that sums it up.

It seems to help if you throw out and repeat constantly words like, despicable, moron, FACTS!, stupid, fear mongers, vial and other choice words.

:-D[/quote]

Yep, that's the one! So, you saw it too...They really need to get some new writers for that show. Sometimes it's really funny, but most of the time it falls flat. The dramatic parts are equally disappointing. The same characters keep repeating their dialog. Did they give them only one script to last the whole season? You have to hand it to them--they seem to be giving it their best effort. God bless them! They can only do so much with what they have to work with, after all...and the show must go on!


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

where oh where is courier770


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

nannykints said:


> where oh where is courier770


she's got a life-- likely she's living it. Give it a rest.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

*Obama permanently out to lunch*
By: Dan Spencer (Diary) | September 22nd, 2012 at 01:13 PM

When even the media is starting to point out that the incumbent president is too busy campaigning for re-election to govern, you know you have a problem.

Yet thats precisely what the Associated Press noticed in a new report this morning. The first line: Its awfully quiet at the White House these days.

Sure, when you have a president who spends most of his time on the trail spinning rhetoric and fundraising for his campaign coffers, 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue will tend to be awfully quiet. This might explain why while our Libyan ambassador is dead and our embassies are under repeated siege, the White House still appears to know next to nothing about what went down in Benghazi. Even top Senate Republicans are fuming today that they are learning more details from the New York Times than from closed-door State Department briefing. Unemployment is rising in half of the states, and US industrial production is falling at the sharpest rate in three years, and our President is focused on hard-hitting interviews with radio hosts like Pimp with the Limp. On David Letterman, he casually admitted that he doesnt know what the national debt is, and that its not a pressing concern.

Obama said this week that he has learned you cant change Washington from the inside. Apparently his solution is to go AWOL. Its definitely not going to change from his campaign re-election HQ in Chicago.

The good news is that every day Americans are not stupid. We notice when our leader is out to lunch. Meanwhile, Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan are talking to voters, discussing real issues, with no spin. Yesterday, Paul Ryan spoke to the AARP about the urgent need to repeal ObamaCare. He was booed (no surprise there considering that AARP is set to profit handsomely from the legislation). Standing up to special interests, that is real leadership, and miles above what weve been getting from the White House lately.

The main street media, also known as the biased media wing of the Democrats party, can and will do their best to hide this contrast from the American people. That might be why Gallup has reported that trust in the media has reached a depressing but unsurprising low. But real leadership is not something that can be hidden from the voters, and failures in leadership cannot be easily brushed away.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> There aren't to many undecideds left in my state. After Romney's snub, most undecideds are voting Dem.
> And Michele Bachmann is in a dead heat race. People got tired of Congress doing nothing and paying them to do nothing. She has been invited to 7 debates in 7 counties to debate her opponent, but turned them all down. Hmmm


Wow, Northwoods, you don't even know what is going on in your own state OR your lying.

Michele Bachmann agreed to debate Graves three times; Graves agreed. Then Graves demanded he wanted a debate in each county as he wants as much exposure as he can seeing he is challenging a well liked incumbent.

While Bachmann has not refused additional debates (she is a busy Congresswoman), Graves is now considering to not even participate in the three debates he originally agreed to.

You need to follow the details.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Marilynf said:
> ...


Garden Girl
Many of us have seen the whole Video and it ain't pretty.
Quit defending Romney's ill behavior.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here's part of Obama's Foreign Policy: Tax the Rich or I'll Disarm America!
> 
> Of course, Obama has already cut the military by billions for each of the next 10 years against the advice of his military commanders. Does everyone feel safer now ....
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/cyxdnlv


Cherf
I am happy to have a President who is realizing that how we have defended our Country in the past, is not the way of the future.
He is entering our Military into the 21st Century just as he has done with Health Care.
We are progressing in the proper direction.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > There aren't to many undecideds left in my state. After Romney's snub, most undecideds are voting Dem.
> ...


Cherf
We know, Bachmann is always busy - at the Hairdresser.
Yikes that Women is weird.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingreid, using the fact that OBL is dead does not constitute a foreign policy. (I guess it does to the VP) Blaming a video on a planned uprising is absurd. Lying about it for 9 days is unbelievable. I have no words to describe a $70,000 apology PSA from Obama and Clinton to Pakistan. What is this administration thinking? Obama didn't have any foreign policy knowledge coming into the presidency, he certainly doesn't have any now, most likely less. Proving that America is weak and weakening her even more is not the way to bring our Country into the 21st century.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingreid, using the fact that OBL is dead does not constitute a foreign policy. (I guess it does to the VP) Blaming a video on a planned uprising is absurd. Lying about it for 9 days is unbelievable. I have no words to describe a $70,000 apology PSA from Obama and Clinton to Pakistan. What is this administration thinking? Obama didn't have any foreign policy knowledge coming into the presidency, he certainly doesn't have any now, most likely less. Proving that America is weak and weakening her even more is not the way to bring our Country into the 21st century.


Right on soleweygirl! Hillary Clinton ordering no bullets in the guns for our Marines in the Middle East assigned to the embassy - what should we call that? The Dems call it 'we support our troops, just not a war."


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingreid, using the fact that OBL is dead does not constitute a foreign policy. (I guess it does to the VP) Blaming a video on a planned uprising is absurd. Lying about it for 9 days is unbelievable. I have no words to describe a $70,000 apology PSA from Obama and Clinton to Pakistan. What is this administration thinking? Obama didn't have any foreign policy knowledge coming into the presidency, he certainly doesn't have any now, most likely less. Proving that America is weak and weakening her even more is not the way to bring our Country into the 21st century.


soloweygirl
President Eisenhower did and he was not the most liked
President. His foreign affairs and War knowledge meant little
to most Americans. Something that just floored me when studying all about it.

And you are n Expert, let me hold my ribs, I am laughing so hard.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > There aren't to many undecideds left in my state. After Romney's snub, most undecideds are voting Dem.
> ...


Oh contrare, Cherf! I follow the polls in my state very closely. As well as scheduled debates. Busy, my tuchas. Busy doing nothing as usual. And I don't take kindly to your suggestion that I am a liar. That's twice now. If you want to get into name calling, go back to kindergarten.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


So which part of my post is inaccurate? How many debates is Graves doing? How many is MB doing?
What % of folks in your state are undecided? Where are you facts if not lies? If your accurate and I'm not you can prove it can't you? If you expect your posts to be credible give some facts that you or anyone can confirm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingreid, using the fact that OBL is dead does not constitute a foreign policy. (I guess it does to the VP) Blaming a video on a planned uprising is absurd. Lying about it for 9 days is unbelievable. I have no words to describe a $70,000 apology PSA from Obama and Clinton to Pakistan. What is this administration thinking? Obama didn't have any foreign policy knowledge coming into the presidency, he certainly doesn't have any now, most likely less. Proving that America is weak and weakening her even more is not the way to bring our Country into the 21st century.
> ...


Not to worry Soloweygirl we will just pretend he knows what he is doing and skip down the lane in fairy land. So lets just put on our pretend minds and have a go of it. O.K.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yes, Michelle finally agreed 3 days ago to debate Jim Graves. 2 in which are closed forums. The one in St Cloud will be an open one, or if Bachmann demands like she did last election, invitation only. In past elections, Bachmann had been far ahead in the polls. Not this time. We have had enough of her loony talk and no action.
7% of Minnesotans are undecided and so far Obama is the winner here. 
As far as Jim Graves declining, that has yet to be proved.
I really would worry about your own state, Cherf, since one of your senators has distanced himself from Romney.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


So there is your lie exposed in print of all to see! You said Bachman turned down "all" seven debates that she was invited to and now you say she agreed to three. You still didn't give the truth about Graves yet. In typical Dem style you blame me for your lies and attempt to change the topic to my state senator. Good thing I didn't lie in my post huh? I can stand behind mine and provide the facts for both my state and yours. Now you can tell me I dropped bombs again. Boy is this getting old, like talking to a spoiled child actually.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Vote carefully, what ever you lovely KP'ers decide affects all of us who are not eligible to vote in your elections.............


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Folks, it is getting funnier (even though very sad and absolutely scary) each and every day.
After the Plane Mrs. Romney was on had electrical problems,
Mitt Romney said that Planes should have windows which can be opened in case of such emergencies to get Oxygen.
Holy smoke, we have known he is not all there but this one proves it.
Open a Window at 30,000 feet altitude and at a speed of 400+ miles/hour????????????
Dxxx everyone gets sucked right through the fuselage.

Who was his sit-in throughout his school years? This Man is so
without knowledge that someone-else must have taken his 
tests while he went boating or skiing.
There is no other explanation for his absence of knowledge.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


*Northwoods Gal; That's twice now, at least, that you've been caught lying.*

Ooops, better make that * three lies*.

I forget to mention, Scott Brown didn't distance himself, as you posted, from Romney, he distanced himself from Romney's comments.

Scott believes many of the 47% need entitlements/welfare due to the lack of jobs available while Romney believes those folks are victims of Obama's policies overall, and Romney won't be able to change their minds to vote for him at the election. Romney believes those 47% are close-minded and will vote for Obama no matter what.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

Where did you see the "whole video"? It is my understanding it had been edited. Nevertheless, based on what I saw, I did not defend "ill behavior" on the part of Mr. Romney because there wasn't any.

I repeat: Romney"s point was that Obama already has 47% of the voters on his side. These include some people who favor or receive entitlements and some of those who pay no income taxes. Romney was bluntly saying he had no chance of getting any of their VOTES and was not going to worry about "them," meaning getting these votes before the election.

Once again, Romney wants to see improvements that will benefit ALL Americans (and legal alien residents).


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Cherf
Quit while you MAY BE ahead. Your numbers are staggering.

How is Petra?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


Garden Girl
It is out and in total. Where and how I found it is my business
but do not worry you get to see and hear it all as well.

Romney wants to see improvements? Oh I forgot yes you are right, he wants the windows in airplanes to open so that in case of fire on bord oxygen (?????)can enter the plane.
Get the picture. Plane flying at 400+ miles/hours at 30,000 feet altitude and we open the windows?

Is this Man sane?

I detected Alzheimers in Reagan way before it was announced, I am ready to declare it for Romney as well.
Something is very wrong with this Man and I hope that he can recover somehow.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I, too, am ready to declare Romney PRESIDENT of the UNITED STATES!!!!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I, too, am ready to declare Romney PRESIDENT of the UNITED STATES!!!!


Sorry, Cherf, you have to wait along with the rest of us until the election results are tallied in November.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Ingried,

Do you have access to Michelle Bachmann's hair appointment schedule ? That's really a scoop!

Do you really believe paying moderate attention to her personal appearance makes Michelle Bachmann "weird"? Yikes! That kind of thinking makes YOU seem weird! (Or perhaps someone is a wee bit jealous?)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, am ready to declare Romney PRESIDENT of the UNITED STATES!!!!
> ...


You are correct; but don't forget we have to tally all the stolen votes too; may take awhile.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Would one of you Romney supporters please clue the man into what happens when the cabin of an airplane is suddenly decompressed?

It is embarrassing when both of our Presidential candidates look unpresidential.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Wow, Northwoods, you don't even know what is going on in your own state OR your lying.
> 
> Michele Bachmann agreed to debate Graves three times; Graves agreed. Then Graves demanded he wanted a debate in each county (I believe that would be 6 not 7 as you suggested) as he wants as much exposure as he can seeing he is challenging an well liked incumbent.
> 
> ...


Cherf
We know, Bachmann is always busy - at the Hairdresser.
Yikes that Women is weird.[/quote]

Ingried,

Do you have access to Michelle Bachmann's hair appointment schedule ? That's really a scoop!

Do you really believe paying moderate attention to her personal appearance makes Michelle Bachmann "weird"? Yikes! That kind of thinking makes YOU seem weird! (Or perhaps someone is a wee bit jealous?)[/quote]

Garden Girl: Ingried remembers the mocked up photo of Michelle in clown's face paint that was posted by one of the Liberal Dems in the "exclusive" group. They 'say' they don't hurl insults or name call though, so make like you don't know anything about it... OK?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Would one of you Romney supporters please clue the man into what happens when the cabin of an airplane is suddenly decompressed?
> 
> It is embarrassing when both of our Presidential candidates look unpresidential.


Sure, thing, mojave! As soon as Air Force One lands safely in the 57th state.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Black clothing head-to-toe, camouflage facepaint and a midnight rendezvous to steal the votes back?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


I'm thinking sumo fat suits, pillowcases full of hanging chads attached to ballots and a few abaci.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Sumo fat suit - no problem there
Pillowcases - no way, no how Dufflebags. They have a strap which can be used for carrying the bag or slinging the bag over a shoulder should both hands be needed for climbing. :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I suppose Romney wants all legal aliens to vote for him because he's beggingfor votes to win. I'm sure it will work. 

They'll never figure it out. ( Right!)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I, too, am ready to declare Romney PRESIDENT of the UNITED STATES!!!!


Cherf
You are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> And I suppose Romney wants all legal aliens to vote for him because he's beggingfor votes to win. I'm sure it will work.
> 
> They'll never figure it out. ( Right!)


snoozy_suzi
Oh yes, Romney now wants to pull in those whom he 
discarded earlier. What a Gem.

Hope he flies in the first Plane he instructed to have build with windows which open. What a Gem.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


Garden Girl
It has NOT been edited, just aired in parts to show the full impact.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, since you thought that cartoon was an unusual and artistic way to educate others, I have nothing to say. We will judge for ourselves. Have you ever thought of therapy?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Cherf, since you thought that cartoon was an unusual and artistic way to educate others, I have nothing to say. We will judge for ourselves. Have you ever thought of therapy?


Did I say that: how impressive! Or maybe my alter ego said that, or one of those people who live in your head, I mean, my head, I'm mean I don't have a head, I'm mean my head tells me I mean, you are a mean head, what did your mean head mean.... oh, heck, may I have some water please? :shock:

Can someone help snoozi-suzi get to the Wizard for a sense of humor and a few other things she needs, I'm mean is missing?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, since you thought that cartoon was an unusual and artistic way to educate others, I have nothing to say. We will judge for ourselves. Have you ever thought of therapy?
> ...


snoozy_suzi
I too believe that therapy is indicated.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, since you thought that cartoon was an unusual and artistic way to educate others, I have nothing to say. We will judge for ourselves. Have you ever thought of therapy?
> ...


Cherf

Where is Petra now?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

As written in this editorial, in today's speech at the UN, Obama says the future of America must not belong to practicing Christians:

http://tinyurl.com/9yqksrm


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> As written in this editorial, in today's speech at the UN, Obama says the future of America must not belong to practicing Christians:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/9yqksrm


Cherf
QUIT LYING.
FULL QUOTE PLEASE.
I listened to his whole speech.

Are you really a Christian?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my, all of you have been so busy. But my dear subjects you are working too hard, trying to explain Calculus to Kindergardeners. Sometimes when you work with the young, with skulls full of mush y o u m u s t 
t a l k sssllllllloooooooooowwwwwwwwwlllllllly. And when they make a tiny step to the right, you reward them with a voucher for a 1 cent tax credit. Because they are soooooo far behind in learning, they should be able to have enough tax credits collected by the time their taxes get jacked way up high in January to maybe only owe 5% more in taxes instead of 10-15%

FYI: Vouchers on the RIGHT side of the Royal vault


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

Here you folks again listening to the dimwits, Romney's comments were a joke, yes, he made a joke, seems the folks who were at the rally got it but the lame stream media continues to denigrate him as a buffoon while failing to list Obama's gaffes.

The initial Los Angeles Times story that reported Mitt Romneys airplane remark was based on a pool report by the New York Times Ashley Parker, who later emailed New York Magazine and confirmed that the presidential candidate was joking. Mystery solved.

From NYMag.com:

The Los Angeles Times story that relayed Romneys airplane remark to the world was based off a pool report written by the New York Timess Ashley Parker. When we asked Parker this morning whether it seemed as if Romney made the mark in jest, she left no doubt. Romney was joking, she e-mailed. Parker told us that while the pool report didnt explicitly indicate that Romney was joking, it was self-evident that he was.

http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2012/09/mitt-romney-joke-joking-airplane-windows.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am sure it was a joke. Anyone knows you can't open a window on airplanes, at least I think everyone knows. Maybe he was serious...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Northwoods Gal, I have a thought, that might give you some very valuable time to knit and cuddly that cutie. As a CEO, you should have time for yourself soooooo as

CEO of Livemore, Doolittle & Lovitt
Maybe you should live more quiety, continue to do little and we would all love it.


Of course, that would be your choice. Only looking out for your health


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

jnwynn said:


> Here you folks again listening to the dimwits, Romney's comments were a joke, yes, he made a joke, seems the folks who were at the rally got it but the lame stream media continues to denigrate him as a buffoon while failing to list Obama's gaffes.
> 
> The initial Los Angeles Times story that reported Mitt Romneys airplane remark was based on a pool report by the New York Times Ashley Parker, who later emailed New York Magazine and confirmed that the presidential candidate was joking. Mystery solved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I am sure it was a joke. Anyone knows you can't open a window on airplanes, at least I think everyone knows. Maybe he was serious...


Northwoods Gal

Unfortunately it was NOT a joke. I saw his remarks and he was dead serious and he elaborated much too much for it to be a joke.
That Man is incredibl stupid.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

oh well, it's just a painting. not fact, just someone's opinion and artistic expression. i served in the military for ten years so that people could have the right to express themselves and i still respect it. i just have no respect for the people who demand they be heard and refuse to listen to anyone else...


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Cherf said:


> As written in this editorial, in today's speech at the UN, Obama says the future of America must not belong to practicing Christians:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/9yqksrm


Recommend you read the entire speech instead of claiming someone else's interpretation of what he said as your own.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/sep/25/obama-un-general-assembly-transcript


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > As written in this editorial, in today's speech at the UN, Obama says the future of America must not belong to practicing Christians:
> ...


I heard the entire speech. I didn't claim anyone speaks for me including you. You have no idea what I thought of the article - I simply posted it for anyone to read.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

AMen CHERF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

OH....by the way....I know exactly who I am voting for and it is NOT OBAMA!!!!!!! I don't care if he seems cool,I don'tcarethat he likes hanging out with Hollywood crap,I dont care that he spends more time on Letterman and other talk shows that serve NO value,such as the view, when he should be addressing world leaders....I for one,don't want a 'cool' President....I want someone with a brain and an honest background...I want someone who can create jobs and teach a man to fish rather than giving him fish.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Cherf, since you thought that cartoon was an unusual and artistic way to educate others, I have nothing to say. We will judge for ourselves. Have you ever thought of therapy?


Obama supporters can throw the sling around....but hate to be challenged. Don't waste your time Cherf


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

and I THOUGHT this was a KNITTING SITE????? HUMMMMMMM


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Northwoods Gal, I have a thought, that might give you some very valuable time to knit and cuddly that cutie. As a CEO, you should have time for yourself soooooo as
> 
> CEO of Livemore, Doolittle & Lovitt
> Maybe you should live more quiety, continue to do little and we would all love it.
> ...


There is nothing wrong with my health that wouls prevent me from voicing my opinion. You are catching the disease from Cherf. When you can't keep up, you attack the posters.
Shame on you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, since you thought that cartoon was an unusual and artistic way to educate others, I have nothing to say. We will judge for ourselves. Have you ever thought of therapy?
> ...


Hi annevamod! You are so right! :thumbup: Actually, the Conservatives are going to treat the Progressives a bit more fairly. You see, they have an exclusive group found by searching "Lean Forward / Lean to the Left."

So, now when we post in a thread we should then copy/paste to that private group so the Progressives hear from 'both' sides!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal, I have a thought, that might give you some very valuable time to knit and cuddly that cutie. As a CEO, you should have time for yourself soooooo as
> ...


 I did not attack, I was just being compassionate. But you felt a need launch a personal attack by admonishing me unjustly. Oh dear, maybe a nice tubby or massage would work out some toxins and make you more relaxed. I know that there are great physical and spiritual benefits for both. Not a judgement, just an observation.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true! The Soro's with the money is what it is ALL about with this administration!!! People open your eyes and see what is happening to our wonderful country.


Koch Brothers
Sheldon Adelson

Now those are Folks who have WE THE PEOPLE in mind?
Get real. Oh sure, they are spending hundreds of Millions
to get Romney into office so that the furthers their causes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


lovethelake and "compassion" - a contradiction to me.
Perhaps she has been printing her own dictionary.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal, I have a thought, that might give you some very valuable time to knit and cuddly that cutie. As a CEO, you should have time for yourself soooooo as
> ...


Northwoods Gal
Have you not noticed that Cherf and lovethelake are in a competition with each other? Each trying to outdo the other in nastiness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Not true. We want America to succeed. It won' with Obama.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Not true. We want America to succeed. It won't with Obama.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

cherylann4557 said:


> and I THOUGHT this was a KNITTING SITE????? HUMMMMMMM


cherylann4557
It was until someone started some ugliness when I stated that I was an Immigrant and defended the true Americans, the American Indians.
Bigotry and Racism entered into the knitting chats and here we
are.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not true. We want America to succeed. It won't with Obama.


Lukelucy
President Barack Obama has kept us out of what could have been the deepest Depression ever. That alone is a fabulous accomplishment.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> aliciawake said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf
You well deserve a medal for being nasty to the utmost.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

She was not being nasty at all. She was fine. Accusing her of being nasty was nasty.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She was not being nasty at all. She was fine. Accusing her of being nasty was nasty.


Lukelucy
You just enrolled yourself in her club.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

radar said:


> I just got an e.mail from a friend whose relative was scheduled for some heart stress tests, which is a yearly thing that her Cardiologist orders. Medicaid denied the procedure. Also that another person(s) have been denied dialyses, and why. Because they are 75 or older. This is from one person who has found all this out. I hope that something does a turnaround here. I don't want any of my American friends or relatives to suffer. It sounds like this new medical thing is going down the toilet already. I am saying a big prayer on this one.


AND THAT MY FRIENDS IS OBAMA CARE.......IN A NUT SHELL.....NOT GOOD.......


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> radar said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an e.mail from a friend whose relative was scheduled for some heart stress tests, which is a yearly thing that her Cardiologist orders. Medicaid denied the procedure. Also that another person(s) have been denied dialyses, and why. Because they are 75 or older. This is from one person who has found all this out. I hope that something does a turnaround here. I don't want any of my American friends or relatives to suffer. It sounds like this new medical thing is going down the toilet already. I am saying a big prayer on this one.
> ...


Good try.
Being a Nurse allows me to know why some tests are done all too frequently (and that should stop) these days and also knowing why some procedures should not be done at all on certain individuals.
I like the specificity "this new medical thing.....". Now that is
being informed.
By the way most of ACA will not be in effect until 2014.

ACA is not perfect but we are working diligently to make it
better. 
ACA will go down in the History of this Country as one of the best things ever established for WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I am an RN and a psychologist.....my husband is a physician....I think I know what I am talking about.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey S.W.S.N.B.M

To quote the Tonto: What's with this "WE" bit Kimosabi?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> I am an RN and a psychologist.....my husband is a physician....I think I know what I am talking about.


anneevamod
An RN and Psychologist and you describe something as
...this new medical thing"? Yeah and I have a bridge to sell.
Good try but gotcha.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > radar said:
> ...


Ingried, there you go again. Now you are involved with putting together the ACA. You sound like obama trying to pull the wool over our eyes.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > I am an RN and a psychologist.....my husband is a physician....I think I know what I am talking about.
> ...


Ingried, so you don't like being called "just a nurse". How can you be so nasty. Your gotcha moments are baloney.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


mariaps
You are right, here I go and not again but STILL. Been involved in Health Care Reform for decades. Wont' tell you how since it would blow my cover.
The President has to be admired to put together this Bill.
He had a lot of input from medical professionals.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

GREAT! I am honored.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


mariaps
I am not "just" a Nurse and that has been established on an international basis.
I gotcha for sure and I understand that you don't like that.
Calling your credentials questionable is not nasty. Each profession has a certain language and yours does not fit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

He has put us in a worse state. If he stays the worst is yet to come. He has not kept us out if a depression.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


You see Ingried, You aint got me. Your response is flaky.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > So true! The Soro's with the money is what it is ALL about with this administration!!! People open your eyes and see what is happening to our wonderful country.
> ...


George Sorros just donated 1M to one of Obama's super PACs. to try and keep Obama in office. So what's your point Ingreid? Obviously, both sides have backers with mega money, a fact that you seem to deny.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He has put us in a worse state. If he stays the worst is yet to come. He has not kept us out if a depression.


Lukelucy

It is obvious that for very specific reasons do you NOT want President Obama's successes being pointed out.
Lucky for WE THE PEOPLE to have had him or we would be in an other idiotic War or even more than one as well. Frightening scenario.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Soloweygirl
I am glad that Soros donated a Million. That is Peanuts compared to the hundreds of Millions the Koch Brothers
are putting out and the tenth of Millions so far that Adelson
has donated and more to come according to him.
Just wonder what these Folks are looking for in return for their investments (called donations) since they expect a multiple of what they have put in so far.
I hope that more rich folks are giving to President Obama.
The rest is coming from us "you People" as Mrs. Romney calls us. Us, the proud workers of this country.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


You see Ingried you are putting down Ann Romney. I sure hope Michelle goes down in history for something other than her upper arms, her $7000.00 blouse and banning cupcakes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


mariaps
Say what? SHE, Mrs. Romney, said "you People", not I.
Sometimes you would do yourself some favours and not
respond since it only underlines the negative points coming from
the other side.
Again, since you had to respond, Mrs. Romney said: "you People" meaning the Press and the rest of us as she elaborated.
Mariaps, you asked for it and I deliver.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


mariaps
The First Lady's arms are admired by all who are striving to
get into good shape. 
And the price of the blouse is an other hoax.
The First lady, Michelle Obama, is trying to get our Youth into
better health and shape. What on Earth is wrong with that?
We all can learn something from it.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> 
> A picture (painting) is worth a thousand words...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8j37cqe


I couldn't see any picture. The link did not work for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Let's not forget Michelle's trips on Air Force I on our taxpayers money.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> I am an RN and a psychologist.....my husband is a physician....I think I know what I am talking about.


Finial someone who really is a nurse, and a husband who is a physician and relly does know what they are talking about.

Just a question for you. If you change from an say ER nurse, to a Obgyn,sorry if got title wrong, or plastic surgrey do you have to go back to school to learn about the difference in what , oh how to put this. Do you have to relearn different areas. OR do you just go from one to the other. Have seen onesay they do that?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, so you are saying my responses are not worth stating..but yours are--Hmmmm


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW! I feel like I just stepped in a hornet's nest. I'm outta here!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

And


Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


And so another spin


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


She didn't cupcakes too. Saw a video of them her and husband , and american flag pass by and the words that she said to The Obama where I hate that flag, don't know if the person doing the lip reading is right but kept replaying it and it sure looked like what she was saying.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Adelson does not give away anything for free. He is considered to be as an austute businessman by his fans. Less polite vocabulary is used by his detractors. Over the years, he has shown a very tough side when not given carte blanche by other stakeholders.
He is a generous philanthropist but always, something gets named for him or other payback. He is not giving Romney a blank check with expectations of no repayment.

Guess I should amend the above by saying it sound like normal politics on both sides of the fence.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > He has put us in a worse state. If he stays the worst is yet to come. He has not kept us out if a depression.
> ...


Lucky Lucy always remember the words of our President , it is just a bump in the road, so we will have to see how his bump in the road goes when he leave office which I hope with all my being that it is sooner then he thinks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Mariaps, Ingreid is always saying that to anyone with an opinion other than hers.

She is also the only one who knows what Ann Romney means. We don't know what Obama, Biden, etc., mean when they speak. Only Ingreid knows.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Soloweygirl--I get it now, she is all-knowing and when she cannot answer, she makes up a statement that makes no sense. Responding to her is worthless.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Ingried said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > I am an RN and a psychologist.....my husband is a physician....I think I know what I am talking about.
> ...


what the hell are you talking about? Who said anything about 'a new medical thing?"


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > I am an RN and a psychologist.....my husband is a physician....I think I know what I am talking about.
> ...


theyarnlady
FYI special training for all specialties necessary.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > I am an RN and a psychologist.....my husband is a physician....I think I know what I am talking about.
> ...


Every area is pretty specialized. I worked as a NICU nurse for years and had certification for this area, then when I transferred to Oncology ,I had to get certification for this specialty. When I left 'hospital' nursing and worked in a private practice I became certified in that area of medicine. It was only when my 'boss' (now my husband of 27 yrs) was making money on MY KNOWLEDGE did I go back to get my Graduate degree in Psychology and started my own business. AND YES I/ME STARTED IT. With my own energy.brain,know how....no one else....thanks Obama...but I DID IT.....and I took the risk,took out the insurance, paid the business license and paid my OWN way through school.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps
I never made such statement, you did.
You called into question what I stated and I reaffirmed what Mrs. Romney said.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Isn't that what I said "


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ingried, you said, "He described 47% of us as Leeches (Parasites). He could not have made it any clearer."

Isn't that pretty much the same as my statement "I didn't much care for what Romney said because his statements were so general that it sounded like that whole 47% were a bunch of lazy bums." 

Marilynf, you said "In my opinion, the lowlife that got that clip out there is disgusting. Many of us make a comment not meant for all ears. We all have private thoughts and make private comments. They deserve to stay private."

That's all well and good for all of us who aren't public personages. Those folks have very little right to keep what they say private. Yes, Romney was at a small gathering of supporters, but he wasn't and isn't a private person who can say what he likes and have any expectation of his remarks remaining private.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Especially when they are secretly taped. 

It is also the reason for all the spinning on both sides. Open microphones cause many problems.


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Not "undecided" at all......

I am voting for the one and only "trustworthy-honest man"

OBAMA!!!! OBAMA!!!! OBAMA!!!!

He inherited Bush's last minute "signing" of new policies and had to first clean up his mess. Secondly, everything he's brought to the table, the Republican congress/senates have shot down and not given him a chance to move forward. 

Now he will be able to move FORWARD!!!!! VOTE OBAMA AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> Not "undecided" at all......
> 
> I am voting for the one and only "trustworthy-honest man"
> 
> ...


Latinbeat
You spoke for me as well.
We know what is good for the majority of WE THE PEOPLE,
don't we!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

All I know is that I would rather have a First Lady that wears appropriate dresses when addressing the country, rather than Michelle that chose to wear a bathing suit dress. If you need a sports bra to wear it, it is not formal wear or appropriate for a First Lady to be wearing for the whole world to see. Now that I think of it, I wonder how the Muslim Brotherhood viewed those bare arms in public? Just a thought.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


What do you mean blow your cover Ingried. I don't understand? Are you in the Witness program? I must have missed something. Just wondering?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> All I know is that I would rather have a First Lady that wears appropriate dresses when addressing the country, rather than Michelle that chose to wear a bathing suit dress. If you need a sports bra to wear it, it is not formal wear or appropriate for a First Lady to be wearing for the whole world to see. Now that I think of it, I wonder how the Muslim Brotherhood viewed those bare arms in public? Just a thought.


Her claim to fame is her upper arms, if you notice, all her dresses are not only sleeveless but cut very high. So obvious--


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gosh, I would rather be known for my brains and wit, not being a dim wit that thinks looking buff makes you a better and cooler person.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> All I know is that I would rather have a First Lady that wears appropriate dresses when addressing the country, rather than Michelle that chose to wear a bathing suit dress. If you need a sports bra to wear it, it is not formal wear or appropriate for a First Lady to be wearing for the whole world to see. Now that I think of it, I wonder how the Muslim Brotherhood viewed those bare arms in public? Just a thought.


lovethelake
And we did not like the Biker-like outfit Mrs. Romney wore.
Could be discribed in worse terms but I shall refrain from doing so.
Our First Lady, Michelle Obama, dresses just fine.
Every Designer would love for the First Lady to wear their Creations. She looks good in everything. And then the cocoa skin that so many white folks pay for to get on Sun Banks and
risk Cancer, she just has it all and it is natural.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Gosh, I would rather be known for my brains and wit, not being a dim wit that thinks looking buff makes you a better and cooler person.


lovethelake
If each one of us could claim just a fraction of the brains our First Lady has, the Country would have the smartest Population on this Earth.
Our First Lady has Brains and Brawn, seldom to be found paired.
Eat your Heart out.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Compare and contrast. Fair and balanced so you can decide.
And you can't say ABC is biased toward Romney

http://a.abcnews.go.com/images/Politics/150890109_ssh.jpg

http://a.abcnews.go.com/images/Politics/gty_michelle_obama_ann_romney_jt_120902_wg.jpg


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, I would rather be known for my brains and wit, not being a dim wit that thinks looking buff makes you a better and cooler person.
> ...


What kind of remark is that. There are thousands and thousands of women with BOTH brains and brawn. Answer the question==from what source did you get that information? And check your own spelling.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, I would rather be known for my brains and wit, not being a dim wit that thinks looking buff makes you a better and cooler person.
> ...


Oh Ingried, I for one have a quarter of the brain michelle has.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Oops, I rethought what I said and it was better to erase it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps
I always know how to get your attention, don't I!
So you don't understand = understandable.
Keep guessing. Have to keep you busy somehow.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Ingried, you said, "He described 47% of us as Leeches (Parasites). He could not have made it any clearer."
> 
> Isn't that pretty much the same as my statement "I didn't much care for what Romney said because his statements were so general that it sounded like that whole 47% were a bunch of lazy bums."
> 
> ...


Would love to have tapes of the Obama's in Reverend Wrights Church with all of its America bashing....they were members for 25yrs????????? hmmmmmmmm interesting how none of those come out.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried, you said, "He described 47% of us as Leeches (Parasites). He could not have made it any clearer."
> ...


anneevamod
Bashing America is what folks are doing here on a regular basis:

Americans are committing fraud.
Americans are lazy.
Americans want something for nothing.
America is going down hill.
America's President has done nothing for the country
and on and on and on.

Wipe your own stoop clean before you are looking for dirt elsewhere.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


mariaps

Please, any time correct my spelling. I am an eternal Student.
I take no offense to it. Always willing to improve.
Go for it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone have the courage to do the compare and contrast yet?

OHHHHHH, sorry those who disagree with me, lack the courage to know the truth. It is so easy to be RIGHT


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh--I think all of us know, that when all is said and done, one man will win and the other one will not win. That means some will be glad, and others will be not so glad. There's so much vitriol going on here, please--- if the person you vote for is the one who wins, and your personality tends toward being a gloater, try to rise above that unattractive trait. If the one you vote for is not the winner, please rise above any sour grapes/blame mentality you might feel like expressing. On Nov.7th,we should really try to act united even if we are unhappy with the outcome. It would be very sad to be known as a country who fights among ourselves about the person we elected. End of soapbox.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

For public personages, it doesn't really make any difference how the remarks they make are made public. I haven't heard that the person who taped Romney's remarks about the 47% broke into the place where Romney said what he did about the 47%. Haven't heard the taping was done illegally. "Illegal" and "secret" are two different things.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Oh Ingried student is not spelled with a capitol s


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

"The Progressive Women's Forum" aka "Lean Forward/Lean to the Left" is one of the many topics you can subscribe to. The catch is that it is a "managed" forum which means, while you might post something there, the manager can delete what you post if it is considered inappropriate. This management method helps the forum to keep up a civil exchange of ideas. Sometimes that's not the case in some of the so-called political topics, but if any of you want to create the same kind of place for generally reasonable discussion, you can ask Admin about creating that place and have the same kind of control "The Progressive Women's Forum" aka "Lean Forward/Lean to the Left". Some of you might like to have a place like that for the discussions that most matter to you. Civil discourse is fun and educational, not such a bad combination, eh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> Oh my gosh--I think all of us know, that when all is said and done, one man will win and the other one will not win. That means some will be glad, and others will be not so glad. There's so much vitriol going on here, please--- if the person you vote for is the one who wins, and your personality tends toward being a gloater, try to rise above that unattractive trait. If the one you vote for is not the winner, please rise above any sour grapes/blame mentality you might feel like expressing. On Nov.7th,we should really try to act united even if we are unhappy with the outcome. It would be very sad to be known as a country who fights among ourselves about the person we elected. End of soapbox.


I think we will all get along just fine after the elections. Some of us ARE friends that just have different beliefs. I see no problems after the elections. I am making friends while I am disgreeing with them.
:thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> For public personages, it doesn't really make any difference how the remarks they make are made public. I haven't heard that the person who taped Romney's remarks about the 47% broke into the place where Romney said what he did about the 47%. Haven't heard the taping was done illegally. "Illegal" and "secret" are two different things.


Sorry but in you are wrong (again). The person who taped it violated Florida's Wiretap Law. 934.02


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My mistake. Sorry about that. Is this person being prosecuted?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My mistake. Sorry about that. Is this person being prosecuted?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Thank you.
Just checked, it can be written with a capital "S" in the context I wrote it. Thank you just the same.
Do not hesitate to make future corrections, I mean it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Mother Jones nor Pres. Carter's grandson will release his or her name. Guess they are too cowardly to stand by their actions and release the entire tape and the person that taped it. (As of now, 2 minutes are missing..sounds rather Nixonian.............)


ALSO, Where is the answer to my question about the pictures (linked) regarding M.B and A.R's appropriate clothing? 
shocked face .........................

I must have been RIGHT again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


wow i am impress. My brother went to xray school and wrote a book on the cat, was one of the first in the country to use it. He worked at the Mayo Clinic, he traveled all over the world teaching other xray techs. how to use them. He never went back to school to get a doctor's degree, but because of his knowledge was made an associate member of the clinic, which was only give to drs. I am so proud of him.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I'm sure you checked. I suppose it was from the dictionary you wrote.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Turn about is fair play. Somebody better get their facts straight. No law may have been broken and maybe just maybe it was one of Romney's staff that provided the tape. Romney's comment stands out clearly on it's own merits. At least he was being honest about how he feels. He was among friends.
The secret tape recording  was it illegal? Maybe yes. But there are some intriguing defenses for the person who made the tape of Mitt Romney saying that 47 percent of Americans are dependent upon government and see themselves as victims.
At first read, the Florida wiretap law looks like it applies. Florida prohibits interception of oral communications, including a tape recording in person. Florida also requires consent from all parties before an oral communication can be recorded. Mitt Romney didnt consent to the taping. So the person who made the tape could face criminal charges, likely a misdemeanor for a first offense.
But the unknown person who made the tape has at least three defenses. The first two defenses depend on interpreting Floridas Section 934.02:
Oral communication means any oral communication uttered by a person exhibiting an expectation that such communication is not subject to interception under circumstances justifying such expectation and does not mean any public oral communication uttered at a public meeting or any electronic communication.
The first defense would argue that Romney was making a public oral communication at a public meeting. The tape was made at an official campaign fundraising event, so perhaps that is a big enough venue to count as public. On the other hand, the campaign appears to have tried hard to exclude all reporters and other members of the general public, so this defense seems fairly weak.
The second defense is more interesting. Did Romney have a justified expectation that no one would tape his speech before the packed room? In some earlier decade, the chances of a hidden recording device might have seemed remote. Today is different, though. Lots of people now carry video/audio recording devices. We call them smartphones and laptops. With changing technology, there is a strong argument that Romney assumed the risk that a staffer, guest, or server was recording his speech.
Third, the person who made the tape could argue that he or she was exercising First Amendment rights of freedom of speech and the press. Romney was making important remarks about the election  the core protected area of the First Amendment.
The First Amendment case law provides excellent protection for Mother Jones, who released the video. In the 2000 Bartnicki case, the Supreme Court held that the First Amendment protects the disclosure of illegally intercepted communications by a radio station and newspapers who did not participate in the illegal interception.
We dont know whether the Bartnicki protection will extend to the person who taped and reported about Romneys remarks. Linda Tripp was prosecute under Marylands all-party consent law for taping a call with Monica Lewinsky. Will Romneys taper be far behind?
Tags: 1st AmendmentMitt Romney


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps
It was an High School English Teacher whom I checked with.

Funny you mention a dictionary. Actually wrote one for an
American Company buying a Copper Company in Europe.
Very unique Copper fabricating concept.
When you are multilingual you get into all sorts of areas of
translations etc. Existing dictionaries were inadequate and so
we had to write a specific one. It is still in use and keeps
assisting Americans being trained in Europe in the Company.

What else have I done? Cleaned Bed Pans when others were not at hand to do so. I do not limit myself to anything.
Give Blood on a regular basis. You just may have some of mine.
Who knows.
And can I knit? I think so. 
And can I cook? I think so.
And can I garden? I think so.
And can I drive? I think so.
And what can't I do? A whole lot.
What won't I do? Anything illegal.
What will I try? Most things at least once.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

No offense Lilly

I do not care to read your litany. Being verbose does not impress me nor anyone else. If you want someone to read something, may I suggest putting up a link? I know we are smart enough to figure out how to read a prime source.

Again, my personal opinion is that your question was asked and answered. Parsing of the law or words does not justify a cowardly act. Nothing else needs to be elaborated. But if your fingers need exercise, word process a way while the rest of us knit or in my case spin.

Oh buy my question was not answered regarding the pictures. But we all make choices, and your choice is to ignore my request. It is what it is.........off to spin


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Turn about is fair play. Somebody better get their facts straight. No law may have been broken and maybe just maybe it was one of Romney's staff that provided the tape. Romney's comment stands out clearly on it's own merits. At least he was being honest about how he feels. He was among friends.
> The secret tape recording  was it illegal? Maybe yes. But there are some intriguing defenses for the person who made the tape of Mitt Romney saying that 47 percent of Americans are dependent upon government and see themselves as victims.
> At first read, the Florida wiretap law looks like it applies. Florida prohibits interception of oral communications, including a tape recording in person. Florida also requires consent from all parties before an oral communication can be recorded. Mitt Romney didnt consent to the taping. So the person who made the tape could face criminal charges, likely a misdemeanor for a first offense.
> But the unknown person who made the tape has at least three defenses. The first two defenses depend on interpreting Floridas Section 934.02:
> ...


Yawn...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Turn about is fair play. Somebody better get their facts straight. No law may have been broken and maybe just maybe it was one of Romney's staff that provided the tape. Romney's comment stands out clearly on it's own merits. At least he was being honest about how he feels. He was among friends.
> The secret tape recording  was it illegal? Maybe yes. But there are some intriguing defenses for the person who made the tape of Mitt Romney saying that 47 percent of Americans are dependent upon government and see themselves as victims.
> At first read, the Florida wiretap law looks like it applies. Florida prohibits interception of oral communications, including a tape recording in person. Florida also requires consent from all parties before an oral communication can be recorded. Mitt Romney didnt consent to the taping. So the person who made the tape could face criminal charges, likely a misdemeanor for a first offense.
> But the unknown person who made the tape has at least three defenses. The first two defenses depend on interpreting Floridas Section 934.02:
> ...


ConanO'K
Thank you very much. Very informative.
It will die down unless Romney is of poor judgement and wants to keep it in the News. That would not be a smart move.
Perhaps it is Democrats who want this to go to Court. That would be free press for them for a long time and very beneficial.
If Romney is truly smart he will make every effort to prevent
legal action. It will be interesting to follow this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Turn about is fair play. Somebody better get their facts straight. No law may have been broken and maybe just maybe it was one of Romney's staff that provided the tape. Romney's comment stands out clearly on it's own merits. At least he was being honest about how he feels. He was among friends.
> ...


Hey wake up wake up Sorry but no sleeping allowed, you'll lose the plot. Are you awake now??


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

What pictures are you talking about? You mean Michelle Obama and Ann Romney. Are you still upset about Mrs. O being so gorgeous and showing off how buff she is and Mrs. R hiding it all under her matronly shift? That's yesterday's news isn't it?
Yawn. I guess it's true what they say about the truth. It just doesn't matter does it? Yawn.
Where is your creativity, really? Yawn.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarnie

The Queen wants to cancel the order of No Doz............too bored to read a gospel by a Progressive. Reminds me of Charlie Brown's teacher, waaa waaa waaaaaaa wa

New phrase: Talk to a wall, the Queen and her wonderful BH's do no care


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I still want to know why the Administration has back out of supporting the same sex marriges act, which goes before the supreme court when it goes into session tomorrow?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

I heard Charlie Brown's teacher again

Yarnie, go get some knitting done, you have earned a respite.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I still want to know why the Administration has back out of supporting the same sex marriges act, which goes before the supreme court when it goes into session tomorrow?


He is trying to please everyone.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Gee who would have thunk it. Lake lady started her own thread called Denim and Pearls. Guess this thread got too hard to read?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> What pictures are you talking about? You mean Michelle Obama and Ann Romney. Are you still upset about Mrs. O being so gorgeous and showing off how buff she is and Mrs. R hiding it all under her matronly shift? That's yesterday's news isn't it?
> Yawn. I guess it's true what they say about the truth. It just doesn't matter does it? Yawn.
> Where is your creativity, really? Yawn.


ConanO'K
You must have missed Mrs. Romney's outfit for some TV
appearance the other day. Looked like a Biker Lady going to a Ball. Short skirt, Leather and Lace. Pumps all in Lace. What a sight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

She makes a lot os spelling punctuation errors all the time. Educated?....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

of not os. Correction.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

yawn............................... 

difficult, no
just find the constant redundancy from the left is uninspiring, unenlightening, mean spirited and just plain boring.

We have been laughing together for a week. Sorry you read so slowly and missed us. We decided to change wardrobes

Hail to me, the Queen of the BH's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hail Queen!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes darling

Hail me


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

OMG - She is queen of BHBBC. I thought so. It explains a lot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BHBBC or whatever - what is that? Some secret code?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

No one cares. Just a stalker and someone else that have such empty cold hearts that their only happiness comes by hurting others.

As I said on another thread,(which they joined just to harass a group of ladies that just want to have a place to be silly and have fun) when you go to bed tonight, pray for them. Pray that their cold tortured hearts find peace and find true happiness without having to cause other people pain.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


such a myth, it's what some dumbacrat come up with to get minds off how horrible a job of president he really has been. He needs to retire very soon.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> BHBBC or whatever - what is that? Some secret code?


Yes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

deshka said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.
> ...


fergablu2

I totally agree with you. Sad, very sad but true.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

voter fraud

http://www.aim.org/special-report/the-lefts-national-vote-fraud-strategy-exposed/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is not an unbiased media source.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

So true Deshka. Thanks.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I still want to know why the Administration has back out of supporting the same sex marriges act, which goes before the supreme court when it goes into session tomorrow?


Because Obama's staff told him if he supports same-sex marriage he'll loose votes because most American voters are against same-sex marriage.

Yarnie, you know Obama only does what gets a vote - nothing more, nothing less!

1st Obama was against, then for, then against, then for and now will flip-flop again just before the election as he is "against" again.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> What pictures are you talking about? You mean Michelle Obama and Ann Romney. Are you still upset about Mrs. O being so gorgeous and showing off how buff she is and Mrs. R hiding it all under her matronly shift? That's yesterday's news isn't it?
> Yawn. I guess it's true what they say about the truth. It just doesn't matter does it? Yawn.
> Where is your creativity, really? Yawn.


I cannot use my words to state how I think MB looks.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Gee who would have thunk it. Lake lady started her own thread called Denim and Pearls. Guess this thread got too hard to read?


No, we are not like the Progressive group you started where one of *your members* suggested she prefers reading the greater forum since your managed forum is *dead and boring.*

Your member, snoozi-suzi, says the Conservatives are active and involved! Yep, that's us; engaged! :thumbup:

Even you, the elimination leader, is in the greater forum instead of your own.

Now that's hysterical! :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

You naughty little name callers you. Deshka don't you listen to Cherf and lakelady they don't like name calling and here you are calling people names. 
Yes, Mrs. Obama is amazing in in every way and her husband doesn't have to run to her for props. Poor Ann has to worry about her husband's mental health. It was in all the headlines that he is having "issues". Do you really think he is fit to run? It is something to think about.
Looks like this thread is shrinking, reminds me of Alice going down the rabbit hole. Have a wonderful day in the neighborhood. I do so miss Mr. Rogers. Ta!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> You naughty little name callers you. Deshka don't you listen to Cherf and lakelady they don't like name calling and here you are calling people names.
> Yes, Mrs. Obama is amazing in in every way and her husband doesn't have to run to her for props. Poor Ann has to worry about her husband's mental health. It was in all the headlines that he is having "issues". Do you really think he is fit to run? It is something to think about.
> Looks like this thread is shrinking, reminds me of Alice going down the rabbit hole. Have a wonderful day in the neighborhood. I do so miss Mr. Rogers. Ta!


ConanO'K
ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU.
I COULD BE TEXTING BUT CHOSE TO CAPITALIZE
EVERYTHING INSTEAD.
TRYING TO GET BACK TO CONTEXT IF AT ALL POSSIBLE.
WE IMMIGRANTS JUST ALWAYS FIND WAYS TO GET BACK TO ISSUES RATHER THAN NITPICKING.
YOU SEE I AM NOW ELIMINATING SO MUCH POLICING
OF MY CAPITALIZATION. 
UNFORTUNATELY COMPUTERS HAVE NOT GOTTEN INTO
REAL SHORTHAND OR I COULD GO THERE.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I still wish Colin Pollow had run for President bet there wouldn't be such a divide.

Also so hope that in the man who is running in Fla. wins. He is also black, Maybe he could or will run for President some day. 

They both show commsense something that seem to be lacking on this year. 

Guess that makes me a races. But then I have been called this before. 

Forgive spelling dictionary not handy, but sure I will hear about that too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Yarnlady, please do not apologize for your typing. I read an article about how rearranging letters in a word, or leaving some out will make no difference in how the reader understands the sentence. We understand you perfectly. Your typing is fine. I look forward to reading your opinions.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama does what he can to get votes. That is his only motivation.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah-ah-ah-ah mennnnn! :thumbdown: 
The economy is the way it is because the central bank {called the FED} keeps printing money instead of putting the US currency on a stable footing. The loss of manufacturing to "offshore" sites doesn't help any.
It started with McCarthy trashing the unions because they were against the removal of American manufacturing from America. We are now reaping the "benefits" of most Congressmember's constant bowing down to their biggest campaign contributors instead of doing what's good for the country....


fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Grief, S.O.P's are still on script. BORING

In the arena of ideas, they aren't on the field. How can they, I mean their playbook has exposed and heard over and over and over again? The Repub would win with blind replacement refs.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnlady, please do not apologize for your typing. I read an article about how rearranging letters in a word, or leaving some out will make no difference in how the reader understands the sentence. We understand you perfectly. Your typing is fine. I look forward to reading your opinions.


soloweygirl

Here an example of such writing:
Orf setho owh ntwa ot alern na orthe guagelna
eher si noe.
This actually comes from an old word game.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

In book store today.
Book on Obama

title

FOOL ME ONCE FOOL ME TWICE


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Ah-ah-ah-ah mennnnn! :thumbdown:
> The economy is the way it is because the central bank {called the FED} keeps printing money instead of putting the US currency on a stable footing. The loss of manufacturing to "offshore" sites doesn't help any.
> It started with McCarthy trashing the unions because they were against the removal of American manufacturing from America. We are now reaping the "benefits" of most Congressmember's constant bowing down to their biggest campaign contributors instead of doing what's good for the country....
> 
> ...


You very right about the money in this country, but also the congress and senate not passing a budget for three years.
As for jobs overseas.

My son works for a company that sends him to China now don't start until I finish.

My son is setting up a factory to produce company's product over there to be sold over there. It will stay in that country. Yes they still make the same product in a America and only is sold here in America.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do any of you know of Maxine She is a cartoon character

Older lady that says the craziest thing off the wall. I love her. Laughter is good for even old lady's

Its a birthday card, On the front it says four more beer's
inside says

Exercise your right to party.

This is the reason I bought it, it comes with a pin which I will wear proudly.

Maxine for President 'GRIPERS UNITE!'

Now that's what I call a campaign button.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> You naughty little name callers you. Deshka don't you listen to Cherf and lakelady they don't like name calling and here you are calling people names.


Deshka, Be sure to follow this link to the Lean Forward/Lean Left private, membership forum led by ConanO'K. Be sure to see the names she calls Romney today in her long post (towards the bottom) on page 25, I believe.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-103818-1.html


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

ALERT:

China has hacked into the White House' internet


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you know of Maxine She is a cartoon character
> 
> Maxine for President 'GRIPERS UNITE!'
> 
> Now that's what I call a campaign button.


I love Maxine and your button! Wear it proudly.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> ALERT:
> 
> China has hacked into the White House' internet


Don't be concerned, Love, they only hacked into the military system and Obama has a great foreign policy in place. I wonder if Obama allows his security team to have bullets in their guns since Obama didn't allow the same of the Marines in the Middle East protecting the embassy and other Americans? Hum ..... :?:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > ALERT:
> ...


Oh very serious, but Cherf thanks for the laugh. Your wild lady
It's to late now they probably have obtain all the military secrets they need. I wanat to see the spin the big O puts out on this. Do you think all the upper military will line up to the lieing platform??? Hope they don't...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > ALERT:
> ...


Not only security, he and Michille may have to load up theirs. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You have to admit one thing there is never a dull moment with this President, Oh wait there have been.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't be concerned, Love, they only hacked into the military system and Obama has a great foreign policy in place. I wonder if Obama allows his security team to have bullets in their guns since Obama didn't allow the same of the Marines in the Middle East protecting the embassy and other Americans? Hum ..... :?:


Not only security, he and Michille may have to load up theirs. :roll:[/quote]

Yea, Michelle and Barack can cling to their guns and religion. That should give them cover!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You have to admit one thing there is never a dull moment with this President, Oh wait there have been.


 :XD:


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

You may not want to admit it but as I see it, if you don't look at skin color, the only "smart" one of the two is OBAMA!!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Cherf and Yarnie. Did you know there are 57 states?

I didn't until the Brilliant Obama told me.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey Cherf and Yarnie. Did you know there are 57 states?
> 
> I didn't until the Brilliant Obama told me.


brilliant not Brilliant.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey Cherf and Yarnie. Did you know there are 57 states?
> 
> I didn't until the Brilliant Obama told me.


Actually we may come up with 100. Now figure this out.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Cherf and Yarnie. Did you know there are 57 states?
> ...


don't care, don't want to know, not interested.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Cherf and Yarnie. Did you know there are 57 states?
> ...


Ingried, Go fly a kite (just repeating your words to me).


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Cherf
Not enough wind today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

No, it's Brillant Obama - it's his name - Proper noun....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Not enough hot air left to lift her up, I mean the kite.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, it's Brillant Obama - it's his name - Proper noun....


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey Cherf and Yarnie. Did you know there are 57 states?
> 
> I didn't until the Brilliant Obama told me.


I didn't know that, Gee did he cause a few to leave?? Bet they are happy to be rid of the President.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf

Don't worry darling, if you must fly your kite there is always an hot easterly wind huffing and puffing around. 

Wear your Pradas and burst into song: Let's Go Fly A Kite, up to the highest height........

For those who need explaining; easterly winds come from the LEFT coast and head east.

Side thought: 3 letter word ____ _____ _____ _____

Might need to start playing our game again. But will have to tell you if the clue is one Joe Biden made up or Paul Ryan so you can spell it correctly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure give me a hard one am sure thought it is not Ryan. Plus that whats his name has made so many it is hard to remember them all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know what as I posted on other site.

We are going to have rain and thunder storms Thursday afternoon here

And guess what who will be speaking to the college students on the University grounds out doors no less. Sure hope they don't decide to hold it in doors. 
With all the micophones and tele pronts lighting could strike.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now to add to the above story if lighting does strike 
we can sing the song

You Light up my Life. 

Or do you have a better one???


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now to add to the above story if lighting does strike
> we can sing the song
> 
> You Light up my Life.
> ...


There is a oldie called _Blame it on the Rain_ by Milli Vanilli. That would be a new one for Obama instead of blaming Bush!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Now to add to the above story if lighting does strike
> ...


Oh I like yours better. Here we go again, I really must get stock in the depends, because when you come up with something I am laughing to hard and then well you know what happens.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Blame Bush for whatever happens, he doesn't mind coming from a Conservative.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

didn't see the picture yet but since this comment is over a month old, you can now clearly see that Romney HAS shown all of his tax returns...............LOL, did he show the one where he 'refused a salary' so all he had to show was his investment statements, bet you didn't see that one??

Hell, if you don't put your money in offshore accounts, Obama's just gonna take it from you.....sharing the wealth????

And that 'congress' that you speak of who makes all the decisions.............DEMOCRATIC.........you should have done a little more research before you posted these things???



furgee said:


> I find pictures like that in terribly bad taste. I find it strange that a man who wants to be president keeps his money in Swiss and Island banks. What does he care if he cashes the economy more, his money is off shore. And why is he hiding his taxes? They cried we need to see your birth cert. and when Obama showed it they still didn't believe it. So let's see what Romney is hiding in his taxes! The president no matter who he is does not make the financial decision, it is CONGRESS, and it is those crazies in congress who ruined the nations credit rating, would not help get the country moving again.
> Obama is who I am voting for !!! And the Democrat who is running in my congressional race too.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what as I posted on other site.
> 
> We are going to have rain and thunder storms Thursday afternoon here
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
"Kindness" is pouring from you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh dear what a think tank we have gathered here.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hummmm song about Obama lies: OOops I Did It Again, by Brittany Spears

Well that was so brain intensive, must get another coffee. Then off to watch Fox News to hear about Obama's Chinagate. I hope there is more news on Embassygate or Fast and Furious.Oh I heard on the radio, that there was another form of F and F down in Columbia. Will have to check that out too. 

At least with Watergate, no one was murdered and he had the honor to resign


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmm song about Obama lies: OOops I Did It Again, by Brittany Spears
> 
> Well that was so brain intensive, must get another coffee. Then off to watch Fox News to hear about Obama's Chinagate. I hope there is more news on Embassygate or Fast and Furious.Oh I heard on the radio, that there was another form of F and F down in Columbia. Will have to check that out too.
> 
> At least with Watergate, no one was murdered and he had the honor to resign


I like that song and it does seem to fit Yes one must keep up with the news, as it seems to change everday. 
Thank you for your words for today, Feel though if we start listening to the news we will be there all day. Seems to be getting more and more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> didn't see the picture yet but since this comment is over a month old, you can now clearly see that Romney HAS shown all of his tax returns...............LOL, did he show the one where he 'refused a salary' so all he had to show was his investment statements, bet you didn't see that one??
> 
> Hell, if you don't put your money in offshore accounts, Obama's just gonna take it from you.....sharing the wealth????
> 
> ...


I am glad at least you are voting. Was listening to Howard Sterns on the radio the other day. He ask people on the street how they like Obamas, ranning mate Paul Ryan. It went right over these peoples head. After he was through all thought what ever question he ask was o.k. and he did ask several more. It was very apparent that not one knew what is going on, with either party but yet were going to vote. To think they had no idea what is going on, yet will be voteing wow.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Heard that whole thing. Hilarious how stupid the Obama cultist were. Did you also know that Paul Ryan was a Mormon and black?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > didn't see the picture yet but since this comment is over a month old, you can now clearly see that Romney HAS shown all of his tax returns...............LOL, did he show the one where he 'refused a salary' so all he had to show was his investment statements, bet you didn't see that one??
> ...


theyarnlady
So Howard Stern is your source of information. 
How revealing. His filfth abhors me.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Amen. People better wake up or we are going to be in for a horrible 4 years. GO TO THE THEATRE AND WATCH THE MOVIE: 2016. That should give you a good idea who to vote for. 
Folks, pray for our government. Pray that it will be turned around to the way it began - God's nation. Unless we turn back to God and family values, we are sunk!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Why are our young so optimistic and the old so scared?
The future belongs to the young. I am in their corner.
The are so together.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The are so together

Appears Ghost Writer is on break. Probably with a dunce cap in the corner


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not believe what is going on in this country it is like the blind leading the blind. How can one man who can not speak even the truth, and others can't see??


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

idiots on tape who voted for Obama last time!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> idiots on tape who voted for Obama last time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

kgardenseed said:


> Amen. People better wake up or we are going to be in for a horrible 4 years. GO TO THE THEATRE AND WATCH THE MOVIE: 2016. That should give you a good idea who to vote for.
> Folks, pray for our government. Pray that it will be turned around to the way it began - God's nation. Unless we turn back to God and family values, we are sunk!


kgardenseed
O yes the good old days of slavery, suppression, lynchings,
no rights for many. Don't we need those back like the plaque!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I just watched a pathetic Obama ad, not from his campaign but from supporting unions. It was Romney's "garbageman" telling viewers how he picks up Romney's garbage and Romney doesn't care about him. How hard he works, how the job is so hard on his body and how he doesn't know how long he can continue to do the job, etc., And how Romney doesn't care about him. Referring to the 47% comment. They are really getting worried if this is the type of ad they put out.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

kgarden
Do not fret, there is someone that posts here that is mean spirited and tries to goad and bully you into arguments

Life is too short, dance


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> kgarden
> Do not fret, there is someone that posts here that is mean spirited and tries to goad and bully you into arguments
> 
> Life is too short, dance


lovethelake
I know the truth can be very painful and likes to be shunned as much as possible by some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I just watched a pathetic Obama ad, not from his campaign but from supporting unions. It was Romney's "garbageman" telling viewers how he picks up Romney's garbage and Romney doesn't care about him. How hard he works, how the job is so hard on his body and how he doesn't know how long he can continue to do the job, etc., And how Romney doesn't care about him. Referring to the 47% comment. They are really getting worried if this is the type of ad they put out.


This sounds like the ad they put out a while back tell all that Romeny killed a man and was so far from the truth, that when explain the truth Romney wasn't even at the job they claimed he was.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can not believe what is going on in this country it is like the blind leading the blind. How can one man who can not speak even the truth, and others can't see??


It is just getting worse for obama. Another border agent killed. China breaking into the White House computer.Don't forget Wikikeaks. Don't even want to hear his explanation for these bumps in the road.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


Ingried--filfth? Where is that tutor when you need him/her?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


mariaps
I never stated that I make no typing errors. Glad you do so well with language and typing.
So glad that I keep you busy. Enjoy the employment I provide.
Does it never dawn on any of you that you look so small
when behaving like this? How do you think others see your
ill manners?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, I am excellent in language and typing==all A pluses. If i am in your employment, where is my paycheck?
You seem to be pretty busy yourself even though you have so many extracurricular activities.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps
Last I checked I is written in capital letter.
Recommend you quit correcting others.

My assistant completes some of my work. We are an excellent team.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How are ya'll doing? Just my Steel Magnolia shining through

Just pondering, if I post my OWN thoughts should I not be proud? Just pondering, if I have an assistant write my thoughts, shouldn't she be the one that is proud of the posts? Just wondering, what it would be like to need a 'ghost writer' to make people think I am more intelligent than I am? Would that make me a fake, fraud, poser, deceitful, two faced, ___________ etc

Just a thought


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How are ya'll doing? Just my Steel Magnolia shining through
> 
> Just pondering, if I post my OWN thoughts should I not be proud? Just pondering, if I have an assistant write my thoughts, shouldn't she be the one that is proud of the posts? Just wondering, what it would be like to need a 'ghost writer' to make people think I am more intelligent than I am? Would that make me a fake, fraud, poser, deceitful, two faced, ___________ etc
> 
> Just a thought


And a very good thought.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

It is hard to be the Queen..............but the crown and Pradas fit, so I must do my duty

Hail to me


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr Romney recently came to Britain and managed to insult us thoroughly. ( He said in his judgement we weren't ready for the Olympics) He would have been better keeping his opinions to himself when visiting, as he was proved, by the sucessful running of the Games, to have poor judgement and very bad manners as well. Is very worrying to think the next leader of the free world could be that rubbish at diplomacy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Snort

That is so irrelevant with all the other problems in the world. We have an assassinated ambassador and two Border Patrol agents murdered.

Come across the pond, bash our past Olympics performance, and maybe you will feel better.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

domsmum said:


> Mr Romney recently came to Britain and managed to insult us thoroughly. ( He said in his judgement we weren't ready for the Olympics) He would have been better keeping his opinions to himself when visiting, as he was proved, by the sucessful running of the Games, to have poor judgement and very bad manners as well. Is very worrying to think the next leader of the free world could be that rubbish at diplomacy.


domsmum
Top of the day. 
It is always sad to see someone invading someone-else's-space
and trashing it.
Mr. Romney was not representing us WE THE AMERICAN PEOPLE. His sorry behavior is a reflection on him not us.
You are a lovely People. Have been taught in your Country
and loved it very much. Could easily live there permanently.
I am watching many political debates taking place between your
Politicians. I absolutely love it. What a lively bunch. I watch news and events from around the world and your guys are the most entertaining. Quite intelligent as well I must say.
Kind greetings to you.
Ingried


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Everything that comes out of Romeny's mouth is full of "caca!" He needs to go back to college, if he ever did...although I think he bought his degree too! Don't trust him at all!

I will vote for Obama!!!! He is a trustworthy person and if the Congress and Senate work "WITH HIM" and not against him, many things will go FORWARD!!!!

OBAMA 2012!!!!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

The citizens of this country have not voted a president into office since before I was born and I am 66 years old. It is all a show and both republicans and democrats are playing their parts. The future is not a happoy one for this country or the world. A NWO is coming! Freedom is becoming just a word. Do some research on Illuminatai, the elite, the 1%, depopulation and obama's executive orders. He is a puppet of the group that actually do rule this country and his assignment was to bankrupt America as the first step in its destruction. He has done that. Google the national debt and know that you should prepare for a complete financial collapse.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> Everything that comes out of Romeny's mouth is full of "caca!" He needs to go back to college, if he ever did...although I think he bought his degree too! Don't trust him at all!
> 
> I will vote for Obama!!!! He is a trustworthy person and if the Congress and Senate work "WITH HIM" and not against him, many things will go FORWARD!!!!
> 
> OBAMA 2012!!!!


At least Romney will show his grades. Has Obama? Where is the transparency that we were told his administration would have....LIE. Two border patrol officers murdered, are we safe, NO. Ambassador dragged, sodomized and murdered. Was he safe NO. Did the Obama administration fail to provide more security after it was requested over and over again after many attacks at the embassy? NO

The medium income on middle Americans decreased over $3,000 dollars.

Taxes will be raised on Jan 1

The Senate has not voted on a budget for 3+ years

More people not working than before Obama took office, 800,000 are women.

14 million more on food stamps

1 out of 6 Americans are now in poverty

Food prices increasing

Gas price has more than doubled in the past 4 years

57% of small business owners said they would not have started their business with this administration

Pipeline stopped, jobs stopped, independence on foreign oil stopped.

Refusing to follow the law and BAILING OUT BUSINESSES so they will not send of intent of lay off because of the military's massive budget cut. This is an impeachable act.

If you think this is moving forward, you must live in "antonym land". Because all I see is we are worse off than we were 4 years ago


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

domsmum said:


> Mr Romney recently came to Britain and managed to insult us thoroughly. ( He said in his judgement we weren't ready for the Olympics) He would have been better keeping his opinions to himself when visiting, as he was proved, by the sucessful running of the Games, to have poor judgement and very bad manners as well. Is very worrying to think the next leader of the free world could be that rubbish at diplomacy.


That is not factual: Romney spoke the truth about why there were empty seats in the stadiums and not enough security and pre-planning for safe and successful games. After his suggestions, it was shown Romney was spot on. Guess you missed the facts as they happened.

The Olympics that Romney ran were highly successful and taken from the pit to a pinnacle. Besides, telling the truth is precedent and Presidential yet sorely lacking the last 4 years in America.

Obama couldn't even successfully negotiate to have the Olympics in the US when he tried, and Obama shows distain and disrespect to England in case you didn't notice. Ask BB Neta if he thinks Obama is any good at Foreign Diplomacy or Egypt, Pakistan, etc.

BTW: when Romney is settled into the White House he'll be asking for the W. Churchill bust back from your embassy where it is currently stored since Obama rejected it day one in the White House. Now _that_ was bad manners!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How are ya'll doing? Just my Steel Magnolia shining through
> 
> Just pondering, if I post my OWN thoughts should I not be proud? Just pondering, if I have an assistant write my thoughts, shouldn't she be the one that is proud of the posts? Just wondering, what it would be like to need a 'ghost writer' to make people think I am more intelligent than I am? Would that make me a fake, fraud, poser, deceitful, two faced, ___________ etc
> 
> Just a thought


Oh I loved Steel Magnolia's and Fanny flagg's Fried Green Tomatoes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is hard to be the Queen..............but the crown and Pradas fit, so I must do my duty
> 
> Hail to me


Yep hail to you and now go fore and spread the good news.

Yes I mean the Good news, not doing the mucky tonight.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> 
> A picture (painting) is worth a thousand words...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8j37cqe


I just clicked on this . . . don't see anything related to Obama.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Latinbeat said:
> 
> 
> > Everything that comes out of Romeny's mouth is full of "caca!" He needs to go back to college, if he ever did...although I think he bought his degree too! Don't trust him at all!
> ...


Sorry posted my reply in middle instead of the end.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> ...


Hi fellow MASS person! The link no longer works. You might find it by searching for Jon McNaughton, Obamanation, or Obamanation Interactive Painting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> ...


I did too as I have seen it before, try googling his name. He does beautiful work


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Cherf

They started a whole new thread on this topic because it didn't get legs here. Pathetic. I guess they couldn't get the Americans on this thread riled up so they started another one. 

I mean, pointing out empty seats vs 2 dead border patrol agents.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey Cherf
> 
> They started a whole new thread on this topic because it didn't get legs here. Pathetic. I guess they couldn't get the Americans on this thread riled up so they started another one.
> 
> I mean, pointing out empty seats vs 2 dead border patrol agents.


Oh, thanks Queen! I've been working today, imagine that!, and haven't ventured into any other threads in a while. Time to get into my craft studio ASAP; I have my biggest fair coming up in Dec with few things made. Toodles .... Hail!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Cherf
> ...


Ah get going then and make and sell everthing. Save up those pennys we may need them in the furture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey Cherf
> 
> They started a whole new thread on this topic because it didn't get legs here. Pathetic. I guess they couldn't get the Americans on this thread riled up so they started another one.
> 
> I mean, pointing out empty seats vs 2 dead border patrol agents.


Where?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> cherylann4557 said:
> 
> 
> > and I THOUGHT this was a KNITTING SITE????? HUMMMMMMM
> ...


Oh, Ingried you have belittled me from head to toe and the latest was my religion calling me a non Christian. You are an Illegal Immigrant who think you know everything about everything, but don't know anything but how to insult.

Got your number kiddo! I must be the American Indian that she says she defends, but read on my friends and the truth will come to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > cherylann4557 said:
> ...


Heads up :thumbup: you go , What is your Indian name if I may ask.?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > cherylann4557 said:
> ...


Janeway, I think we all have her number. ingried doesn't think that anyone else comes up to her unreachable standards. She must be the chosen one. Best nurse, best poet, best writer, best teacher, best Christian, best? whatever. Bore comes to mind.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ireneofnc said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yes, as in a city I visited once that had streets full of "Black Methodist Church" printed on the door, and other names of churches all with "Black" in full print. If we tried to put another race on the door--we would be arrested for being a racist!

Wake up America to really see what is going on with this "race" thing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


The tribal doctor said because I was so small when born that I would be known as Little Moon Flower as I would open to show the inner beauty when grown. Sorry, I was not taught my native American Indian Language so don't know how it is written.

Thank you for asking as I really not have thought about my tribal name in years as use the English name only now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

That's for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Oh that sounds so lovely . Little Moon Flower, and you have from what I have seen of your Post done that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114565-1.html


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> Everything that comes out of Romeny's mouth is full of "caca!" He needs to go back to college, if he ever did...although I think he bought his degree too! Don't trust him at all!
> 
> I will vote for Obama!!!! He is a trustworthy person and if the Congress and Senate work "WITH HIM" and not against him, many things will go FORWARD!!!!
> 
> OBAMA 2012!!!!


Latinbeat
I am walking with you to cast my vote for President Barack Obama.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114565-1.html


You have got to be kidding me, I can't wait tell they drop the Obama name, and the post start with the not politic again. 
Now where else have the little elves been posting their topic's of Mr. O


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What a shocked face I have right now.

should be watching Hannity right now with the complete speech in 2007 with very racist comments by Obama

Not hear say, hearing his words now

Dare you to watch


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not caught up on today's conversations but is anyone watching Hannity? Need to watch it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Watching it now

Unbelievable

What a hypocrite. Panderer. Saying very racists comments dividing our country


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

and they say we are the racist!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

What a beautiful name. Ho wlucky younare to have your heritage.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

What a beautiful name. Ho wlucky younare to have your heritage.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

LovetheLake and Cherf.....you two are obviously well read and intelligent....there is hope.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Obama is a racist,as is his wife....they attended Reverend Wright's Church for 25 + yrs..This Reverend bashed America and its citizens ...he will NOT produce his college transcripts because he recieved aid for FOREIGN students....he himself said he was born in Kenya and then retracted it in his first book. He has brought this country to its knees. He is despicable. I can NOT believe he went to Las Vegas after out diplomat was assasinated. Our son is a Special Ops in the Air Force....most of the military ABHOR the Obama's. Why can't this populace SEE how economically horrible state of affairs we are in since he took office. He has missed 60% of all intelligence briefings. He is a dope. We are in trouble.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Obama is a racist,as is his wife....they attended Reverend Wright's Church for 25 + yrs..This Reverend bashed America and its citizens ...he will NOT produce his college transcripts because he recieved aid for FOREIGN students....he himself said he was born in Kenya and then retracted it in his first book. He has brought this country to its knees. He is despicable. I can NOT believe he went to Las Vegas after out diplomat was assasinated. Our son is a Special Ops in the Air Force....most of the military ABHOR the Obama's. Why can't this populace SEE how economically horrible state of affairs we are in since he took office. He has missed 60% of all intelligence briefings. He is a dope. We are in trouble.


You are not alone in your awareness of just what this false president has done to this country and will continue to do. I fear that if he thinks there is the slightest chance he will lose the election, he will declare martial law to stop the election. Did you know he is completing an executive order to take control of the internet? He hates America and Americans. He thinks America is too big and wants to 'bring it down'. He would not allow American oil companies to drill off shore, but then sold the rights to foreign companies. He has signed treaties with the UN placing them in control of the US and has signed treaties supporting the NWO. But the MSM ignores all of this and actually lies about his 'accomplishments'.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Obama is a racist,as is his wife....they attended Reverend Wright's Church for 25 + yrs..This Reverend bashed America and its citizens ...he will NOT produce his college transcripts because he recieved aid for FOREIGN students....he himself said he was born in Kenya and then retracted it in his first book. He has brought this country to its knees. He is despicable. I can NOT believe he went to Las Vegas after out diplomat was assasinated. Our son is a Special Ops in the Air Force....most of the military ABHOR the Obama's. Why can't this populace SEE how economically horrible state of affairs we are in since he took office. He has missed 60% of all intelligence briefings. He is a dope. We are in trouble.


I agree, how stupid does he think we are. If you attend a church for 25 years, you must believe in their teachings. And when Rev. Wright became known obama and Michelle hit the road. WHY?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

When someone lies he is confessing his guilt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Watching it now
> 
> Unbelievable
> 
> What a hypocrite. Panderer. Saying very racists comments dividing our country


But did you listen to Allen West, and his comments aabout Obama? Wow I was impress by this man, and have been for a while. He is running for office in Fla. I sure hope he wins. Also I would hope some day he would run for the office of President. 
Oh and before you all start on this man, he is a Rep. and guess what to all who would call me raceist. He is a black man.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am with you as to whaat Our President said in those tapes. 

How dare he use his own race to get what and were he wants.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Obama is a racist,as is his wife....they attended Reverend Wright's Church for 25 + yrs..This Reverend bashed America and its citizens ...he will NOT produce his college transcripts because he recieved aid for FOREIGN students....he himself said he was born in Kenya and then retracted it in his first book. He has brought this country to its knees. He is despicable. I can NOT believe he went to Las Vegas after out diplomat was assasinated. Our son is a Special Ops in the Air Force....most of the military ABHOR the Obama's. Why can't this populace SEE how economically horrible state of affairs we are in since he took office. He has missed 60% of all intelligence briefings. He is a dope. We are in trouble.


The President also stoled the S.S. of a dead women in Conn. and it has been proven , as he used the last name of his step father, and the first name he was given at birth by his own mother.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, I was told by military personnel that they HATE Obama. He IS racist and is only working for his people - and letting the rest of the country rot. I am so happy that you see this. I fear he will be re-elected. He needs to GO!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Latinbeat said:
> 
> 
> > Everything that comes out of Romeny's mouth is full of "caca!" He needs to go back to college, if he ever did...although I think he bought his degree too! Don't trust him at all!
> ...


I will be running to the polls! Happily! OBAMA 2012!! Ow Rah!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a photo of Obama with a book in his hand titled "Post America" - there is more to the title. I'll have to look it up. He wants to destroy America.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I was told by military personnel that they HATE Obama. He IS racist and is only working for his people - and letting the rest of the country rot. I am so happy that you see this. I fear he will be re-elected. He needs to GO!


Oh yes! He will be re-elected!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Observation

Progressives believe in including everyone, no matter what, or so they say. So they support racists, adulters, tax cheats, liers, terrorists, KKK members......the list goes on and on

I am proud to be part of a party that respects human life, American Exceptionalism and God. I am proud that Republicans have the courage to renounce members of certain groups, though not PC, just the moral and right thing to do


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> I will be running to the polls! Happily! OBAMA 2012!! Ow Rah!


RBeckles, Are you a Marine or related to Howard Dean? :lol:

Many military members are being denied their right to vote because their absentee ballots are intentionally not being sent to them in time to be collected. Hum ... wonder why that would be ..... guess somebody needs to steal this election.


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> 
> A picture (painting) is worth a thousand words...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8j37cqe


I can't find the picture. Have they taken in down?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Txlvs2knit said:


> A picture (painting) is worth a thousand words...
> 
> I can't find the picture. Have they taken in down?


The link no longer works. You might find it by searching for Jon McNaughton, Obamanation, or Obamanation Interactive Painting.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Watching it now
> ...


I agree with you about Allen West. He's a good wise man. Not doing so well in FL, down 6 - I think I saw the last I looked. FL 'needs' him.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

This is becoming a more and more common appearance at our house on our deck rail.

The turkey is trying to get an entitlement for himself and is engaging in birdseed re-distibution.

The Turkey must be a Democrat! I shouted "Romney" and he jumped off the rail ..... :lol:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> The is becoming more and more common appearance at our house on our deck rail.
> 
> The turkey is trying to get an entitlement for himself and is engaging in birdseed re-distibution.
> 
> The Turkey must be a Democrat! I shouted "Romney" and he jumped off the rail ..... :lol:


LOL Now that's funny! And tell him NO More Benefits for him!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SueLD said:


> LOL Now that's funny! And tell him NO More Benefits for him!


I'm gonna try to train him to earn his keep. If he does, new Red Prada pumps for him! We accept cross dressers at our home.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf, that is a beautiful picture. Did you explain to him that he could be Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf, that is a beautiful picture. Did you explain to him that he could be Thanksgiving dinner?


 :lol: Anytime we have rain, or wet weather, there are wild turkeys all around our house. We planted a garden to cover the large ledge on part of our front yard and call it "Turkey Hill" since the turkeys roosted on it as it is the highest part of the yard and a safe strategy and place for them to be on the lookout for resistance. I'm pretty good with a BB gun!

There are some who hunt during the season, but I love to see all the animals around our home including the Dem turkeys.

We have just about everything; if I see a Zebra in our yard, however, it will be time to sell!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf, that is a beautiful picture. Did you explain to him that he could be Thanksgiving dinner?


Breakfast, Lunch or Dinner


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, that is a beautiful picture. Did you explain to him that he could be Thanksgiving dinner?
> ...


Yes! :lol: Turkey Bacon, Turkey Sandwich, Turkey Pie all favorites.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, that is a beautiful picture. Did you explain to him that he could be Thanksgiving dinner?
> ...


How many pigs (racist) do you have in and around the house!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

huh?

If you really need to know the answer to that inappropriate and racist question.....................none

but I do have a few NRA members


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Observation
> 
> Progressives believe in including everyone, no matter what, or so they say. So they support racists, adulters, tax cheats, liers, terrorists, KKK members......the list goes on and on
> 
> I am proud to be part of a party that respects human life, American Exceptionalism and God. I am proud that Republicans have the courage to renounce members of certain groups, though not PC, just the moral and right thing to do


I am there with you. I am going to be in prayer this afternoon. I am praying for Romney to do an outstanding job revealing the lies of Obama tonight. I am prayer the blind will have their eyes open to the truth. I don't want a country to run on the lies of men but the truth. I am praying that this Nation Under God will keep standing as a Christian Nation. If God could find 8 righteous people to overcome the flood we can get more that 8 righteous to pray against the fall of our nation. Everyone go pray. Get your minds off the conversations on here. Let's pray for our freedom to be restored. Let's overcome by the Blood of the Lamb. I am not letting the devil take over our nation with out an out cry to the Lord. Let's pray girls! To God be the Glory of our land.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> How many pigs (racist) do you have in and around the house!!


Zero - racists and/or pigs (dumb animals both) are not welcome at our home and are eaten alive on the spot if they show up. Are you planning a visit any time soon?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


fergablu2
Mitch McConnell had exactly that on his agenda and his crew
is helping him. 
Why are we paying these people with our tax dollars?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you as to whaat Our President said in those tapes.
> 
> How dare he use his own race to get what and were he wants.


Yarnie, he uses his race the same way Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton use their race to get what they want. Nothing different there.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

What a bunch of crap!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Regarding tonights debates, Obama's spokeswoman, Jen Psaki, stated that "President Obama gives such thoughtful, extended answers to debate questions that it makes it difficult for regular people to understand". She's concerned Obama will "sound too "professorial" with the low-information voters tuning into the debate". Not nice insulting his base voters that way. 

Are they setting him up to fail before the debate? Starting the spin a tad early no?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> What a bunch of crap!


tsk tsk, language

Oh well, what can one expect from a member of group with limited vocabulary?

Game question: 
3 letter word, clue by the VP: ___ ____ _____ _____


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeez .... I was planning on watching too..... how I can keep up!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> This is becoming a more and more common appearance at our house on our deck rail.
> 
> The turkey is trying to get an entitlement for himself and is engaging in birdseed re-distibution.
> 
> The Turkey must be a Democrat! I shouted "Romney" and he jumped off the rail ..... :lol:


Good one am laughing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> huh?
> 
> If you really need to know the answer to that inappropriate and racist question.....................none
> 
> but I do have a few NRA members


Ah a good answer again laughing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you notice that your turkeys are losing the battle??


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you notice that your turkeys are losing the battle??


You've got that right! My turkey was a pushover. A shout or wave of my arms and 'poof' he flew the rail.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I leave the castle (playpen) for a few days and when I return I discover that:

1. The Queen is now wearing pearls and denim
2. Yarnie has graduated from wearing red socks to red Prada flats.
3. Cherf has pigs in her front yard (according to B(ob)Beckle....some things never change, do they?
4. The Progs are all crying their eyes out because Barry has finally been abandoned by his protectors (MSM) and his true identity (fraud) has been revealed. BTW, he DID look exhausted but I don't think it's because he's been working hard at solving the country's problems...he's just spent too much time on the links, the bb court and on the view being "eye candy".
5. The Progs are as nasty and depressing as ever.

Grandaughter, Rachel, is getting married on Saturday so I've been absent. She and fiance (Garrett) are my new 
avatar. I missed you all and your humor am sooo glad to be back.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I carefully watched the entire debate last night and although I am not an unbiased observer, the unquestionable conclusion by virtually everyone who watched was that Romney gave Obama an intellectual spanking. Being in a forum not controlled by leftist soft ball interviewers and surrounded by left wing supporters left Obama looking like a bewildered ignoramous.

News commentators this morning stated that Obama did not prepare adequately but I'm not sure that was the problem. Obama simply doesn't have the ammunition to compete in an honest debate. When I was in school the comment was made by a professor relating to trial preparation that, "You can't make chicken soup out of chicken shit." This is Obama's problem in my opinion. His policies are crap.

It wasn't so much that Obama didn't prepare as that he cannot support his "accomplishments" of the last four years. Romney was superb and had all of the data at his fingertips. He did the best job by any debater in recent memory, maybe ever.

The impression to me was that of a petulant child being lectured by an accomplished scholar. Obama pouted and looked unhappy, displaying an amazingly thin skin. If this was the best he could do on subjects that he is supposed to excell in (Health care and job creation) I don't think he can prepare for what's coming in the future debates (National Security and foreign Policy). By the next debate we should have more details concerning the cover ups in Middle East. 

For the first time in his political career, Obama faced real scrutiny and he was unable to deal with it. It was much like the story of "the emperor's new clothes." He was exposed as a woefully ignorant pretender at best and a fraud at worst. He is obviously in over his head as we have suspected for years.

Romney looked presidential and was very knowledgeable in the areas discussed. Every time Obama resorted to his old talking points Romney shoved them down his throat. 

Good for Mitt!

If Obama resigns before the next debate will we get to see Romney face Biden??? ROFLMBO


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bydie,
Great message. I totally agree. Obama can't do the job. Maybe he'll regroup for the next debate...

Thanks for your message. I completely agree.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I enjoyed Mitt's talk of our 'Constitution' and what it means to him. Yes, I too thought Romney did well with all subjects. His poise, knowledge of facts represented well, experience in leading companies and state showing positive results with 'reaching across the table'; these attributes did show presidential material. Something that we haven't witnessed for a while. That 'reaching across the table' is mandatory in our democracy...even though a most difficult task. We The People expect our President to have the ability to do just that. That did not happen in 2008 and that is the subject that started a HUGE upset amongst us. Bold and Brazen is what we saw and realized quickly 'We The People' were not heard but given the brush off, so to speak. We felt degraded as we were ignored during this corruption of Obama's kind of leadership.

Finally and I repeat Finally, the minorities have been able to find hope for their future and better there lives. It is shameful for this country to have taken so long for that. They are working hard and prospering, being able to give their children a better life, guiding them and showing them that they can have a better future if they choose to have set there goals and be focused on them. They are proud for their accomplishments as they should be, and I feel good about that. To have a president in office whom wants to 'share that which they have worked for' taken away...not fair. We are a country of sharing and helping each other less fortunate. We give...plenty...most of the time better than our government! There is nothing ever for free from our government. We The People will personally give freely, but not the government. Do not be fooled by any government in that regard. 

Obama does not like debates...I believe he knew it would not go well and evidence of his dislike of such (debate) have been proven to us with his is lack of Press Conferences these past 4 years. However, he does well in Town Hall settings, community gatherings. But, again he will not be standing alone in the arena in this next Presidential Debate but, probably he will be more prepared and surely more comfortable. He will need to take the time to learn & remember more and this will not be an easy subject as the results, lack of or plainly his decisions have proven to hurt America. International Affairs being the next subject ... he feels passionately about ... his 'global intervention ideas' that all countries be 'one'. His decision to allow America to step back and not be a leader/follower in world affairs has brought much unrest all over. If any lesson we have learned of late is how many countries dislike our democracy and what we stand for, freedom. YES our interference has caused tribulation for some, but not all people of these countries are regretful of our presence. It is not easy to keep freedom. There is always someone who wants total control. We have sent our military into countries with much unrest, killing their own people. There have been times when I thought we should help. Judgements need to be made when children and good people are without the means to protect themselves. I will not demise any president of our country who has sent our military to help others including the fear of losing our country. Our men and women who have defended us should never be denied our support no matter if you agree or disagree with our presidents decision to help other people in dire need.

I personally, do not trust our presidents decision making. I understand his wanting to be a part of 'world peace' - who doesn't want that? I do not believe he has done well concerning 'World Affairs'. President Obama has worked hard to reach his goals, but his way has brought much division amongst us here at home and abroad. It just hasn't worked out for Obama.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bydie,
> Great message. I totally agree. Obama can't do the job. Maybe he'll regroup for the next debate...
> 
> Thanks for your message. I completely agree.


I guess one of the best parts of the AFTER-debate (besides Dennis Miller's quip) was watching Chris Matthews coming unglued. I believe instead of having a thrill going UP his leg over Obo, he had pee going DOWN his leg!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I heard the Chris Matthews melt down: Hilarious

Did you hear that algore blamed Obama's bad performace on altitude sickness...................pathetic


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I heard the Chris Matthews melt down: Hilarious
> 
> Did you hear that algore blamed Obama's bad performace on altitude sickness...................pathetic


What was he doing?.....shooting hoops in Air Force One?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you sea-level living people ever had altitude sickness? Having it is no joke. Most people are not prone to altitude mountain sickness when at elevations under 7000 feet above sea level. Other more susceptible people get the headaches, insomnia and other symptoms at elevations as low as 5000 feet. 
Whether Obama had it, that is a matter for his doctor to determine.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

No darling, the altitude sickness was so bad that is why he did so badly

smirk


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the Chris Matthews melt down: Hilarious
> ...


I so loved Matthews talking last night laughing my fool head off, and Racheal egads the women was falling all over herself, trying to say he should have done this he should of done that.

Also If Obama has a law degree from Harvard are not lawyers taught how to debate with others at trial? Gee would not want him for my Attorney.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Come on now ladies, let's play fair...............according to Al Gore, Obama didn't do very well in the debate because of the 'altitude in Colordo'.........Al Gore, stick with Sesame Street!! LMBO...........if you want to argue that Obama did indeed have issues with the 'altitude', you could be right and that could explain the whole deficit issue........he hasn't been 'well' since taking office..............has he never been to Colorado before, has ne never been to the mountains of Afghanistan, has ne never been anyway that he hasn't had to go by automobile.....


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Now Karen.....will you PLEASE stop making sense? Obo is a very sensitive fellow :O)


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

all we can do is cast our vote....so many people will and have said 'my vote doesn't matter' and maybe their vote doesn't matter, singularly, but when 10 million people say 'my vote doesn't count', that's when we can clearly see that it does matter.............I do pray for our country at night (and during the day too when the occasion arises, when an issue comes to mind)......God does hear our prayers, but he doesn't always say 'ok'......God's plan for us will prevail..............we can't change what happens in DC, but we can change what happens in our own lives............politicians, Dems & Republicans, can talk to us til their blue in the face. It doesn't mean that they are going to do what they say, that's been proven over and over.............so this is where we stand...............we can 'hope' that if elected, Romney will do what he says he will do.............because we already know that Obama isn't going to.......he told us that if he couldn't make change in America, then it would be a one-term presidency so I'm not sure where he stands with that comment, but he sure has made big change in America............we couldn't be a more divided people if we tried.



Country Bumpkins said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Observation
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes the poor man senses have been less I so agree,


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Have you sea-level living people ever had altitude sickness? Having it is no joke. Most people are not prone to altitude mountain sickness when at elevations under 7000 feet above sea level. Other more susceptible people get the headaches, insomnia and other symptoms at elevations as low as 5000 feet.
> Whether Obama had it, that is a matter for his doctor to determine.


Well, shoot, I've flown back and forth to Japan eight times and Hawaii from the East Coast six times and never once even had time or travel sickness never mind altitude sickness. Then too, I skied for fourteen days all through Colorado and never once felt the need to baff or smirk while exercising nevermind just standing at the bar.

Give me a break; all the energy Obama uses to play basketball or walk 18 holes had Obama very prepared to not overexert himself standing at a podium. He wasn't even breathing deeply.

Think Obo needs thicker skin and a record to support him, not oxygen, or better yet, someone else to blame his poor performance on.

Let me think .... I, know, himself!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

snorting and smirking


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> snorting and smirking


Whoops! Smirking and snorting!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > snorting and smirking
> ...


Like wise here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't wait for the VP debate.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cherf: I'm noting understanding did Romney paints those pictures?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

sandj said:


> Cherf: I'm noting understanding did Romney paints those pictures?


No, the link no longer works. An artist did an interactive painting of Obama's record in office to date. You might find it by searching for Jon McNaughton, Obamanation, or Obamanation Interactive Painting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on. It has not worked out for Obama. Time to have him go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I wish you could hear the spin Obama is putting on . he is blaming Romney for everthing that happen last night. 
As Madison is a liberal town they are all falling for it . Said military is not asking for more money and Romneys want to give it away. Say Romney wants to get rid of sesame street and give money to wall street, says Romney will raise taxes, but he won't The same I am going to help everone with health ect. Same dance to same music. He said you will see a difference in next debate. He is so out of the loop and the truth. it is unbelieveable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh please I can not believe what is coming out of this mouth , now he is saying how Elkited (spell wrong) is no longer a threat as he got rid of Bid landen. This one kills me. He said we have problems in the world like what happen in the middle East, no explaining or saying what and why. And they are buying that and clapping for him. He is so far off the mark, and trying to cover his track from last night. 
But the thing that is getting me is dismissal of the 4 men killed as if it had nothing to do with him. 
and could not believe Ronald Regans son on Matthews show as a dem. When are these people going to see???


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh please I can not believe what is coming out of this mouth , now he is saying how Elkited (spell wrong) is no longer a threat as he got rid of Bid landen. This one kills me. He said we have problems in the world like what happen in the middle East, no explaining or saying what and why. And they are buying that and clapping for him. He is so far off the mark, and trying to cover his track from last night.
> But the thing that is getting me is dismissal of the 4 men killed as if it had nothing to do with him.
> and could not believe Ronald Regans son on Matthews show as a dem. When are these people going to see???


Yarnie, has he mentioned that there was another border agent, Nick Ivie, murdered on Tuesday.....? I bet not!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please I can not believe what is coming out of this mouth , now he is saying how Elkited (spell wrong) is no longer a threat as he got rid of Bid landen. This one kills me. He said we have problems in the world like what happen in the middle East, no explaining or saying what and why. And they are buying that and clapping for him. He is so far off the mark, and trying to cover his track from last night.
> ...


No why would he, his spin is I am the one who will save American and Romney is wrong about everything.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Have you sea-level living people ever had altitude sickness? Having it is no joke. Most people are not prone to altitude mountain sickness when at elevations under 7000 feet above sea level. Other more susceptible people get the headaches, insomnia and other symptoms at elevations as low as 5000 feet.
> ...


This isn't quite fair. I live at sea level in Ca. I've been to Denver and Lake Tahoe with no problems. In February I was in Peru--up at 13,500 feet before descending to MacchuPicchu. Holy Moses--did I ever get sick. First I was having a wonderful time--slightly headachy, then giggly, then nausea, then huge headache. Altitude sickness doesn't care if you are thin and fit or fat and unfit-it randomly happens. Even if it never happened before to you, it CAN happen any time--no way to predict it. 5 minutes of oxygen had me feeling normal again. If Mr. O truly had altitude sickness, someone would have been smart enough to give him oxygen (or maybe not).


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmmmm! He didn't act very sick when he was in Ft. Collins, CO a couple weeks ago trying to brain wash the college students there. Pathetic excuse!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh news on Madison visit, It appears a lot of people wanted to see Obama, but not impress with him, and don't like what he has done with country. 

These were undecided voters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Hmmmm! He didn't act very sick when he was in Ft. Collins, CO a couple weeks ago trying to brain wash the college students there. Pathetic excuse!


And why is it only that he is going from college to college as of late.?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> If Mr. O truly had altitude sickness, someone would have been smart enough to give him oxygen (or maybe not).


I agree, it was an excuse that Obama felt sick; if he did he wouldn't have gone on or would have been treated before the debate began. He arrived in CO many hours prior to the start of the debate. It was just another excuse why Obama didn't do well. Every Dem pundit also agreed Al Gore was a dunce for even mentioning that as an excuse for a poor performance.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm! He didn't act very sick when he was in Ft. Collins, CO a couple weeks ago trying to brain wash the college students there. Pathetic excuse!
> ...


theyarnlady
The young are well informed these days and have a thirst for
learning. They do not necessarily follow in their parent's footsteps.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It was in the new. I heard he was murdered.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I clicked on the website. But where do I go then? Don't know where to search.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

obama needs to seriously shut up, he puts his foot in his mouth every time he opens it........."they don't care about you in Nu Oilins (his voice), where's yo money''............yet we find out now that he actually voted AGAINST the Stafford Act because it was part of the Iraq Bill...........unlike Mr. Obama, I need to get myself more prepared to understand what the heck he's even saying......now where's that New Standard Ebonics Dictionary, where did I put that darn thing?.........and don't even start with 'my language', there are plenty of white people who talk just like Obama........Ebonics is NOT a black thing.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

How true; remember when Hillary used a different accent to pander to the group she spoke to ?  The Progs would call her a racist; I call it pathetic and disrespectful.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> obama needs to seriously shut up, he puts his foot in his mouth every time he opens it........."they don't care about you in Nu Oilins (his voice), where's yo money''............yet we find out now that he actually voted AGAINST the Stafford Act because it was part of the Iraq Bill...........unlike Mr. Obama, I need to get myself more prepared to understand what the heck he's even saying......now where's that New Standard Ebonics Dictionary, where did I put that darn thing?.........and don't even start with 'my language', there are plenty of white people who talk just like Obama........Ebonics is NOT a black thing.


karen2835
Go join Sununu. What a Jewel he has been and is.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

how can you deny this truth? there's a bill in DC with his signature on it stating that he OPPOSE the Iraq Bill (that, by the way, had 'earmarks'????? for the Stafford Bill).......maybe that's where he got the idea from when putting the Obamacare bill together?



Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > obama needs to seriously shut up, he puts his foot in his mouth every time he opens it........."they don't care about you in Nu Oilins (his voice), where's yo money''............yet we find out now that he actually voted AGAINST the Stafford Act because it was part of the Iraq Bill...........unlike Mr. Obama, I need to get myself more prepared to understand what the heck he's even saying......now where's that New Standard Ebonics Dictionary, where did I put that darn thing?.........and don't even start with 'my language', there are plenty of white people who talk just like Obama........Ebonics is NOT a black thing.
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

What a weak president. It is now coming out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What a weak president. It is now coming out.


It's almost sad. I feel sorry for us as citizens. We are not being protected. We really haven't had a president. Just a movie star.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

how can 'anyone' deny what Obama is? it's right here in front of our eyes for all of us to see and hear, from HIS mouth, his very own words.........he's a race baiter and I'm telling you, he does not care about anyone but himself......if dropped his 20-year 'pastor' on his butt when he took office, what makes anyone think that he won't do it to someone else????

I would have loved to have been a 'fly on the wall' when Michele got ahold of his hiney after the debate. "Some'' women can really go off on their men (shaking their head and all, pointing their fingers)......it reminds me of a Flintstones episode when Fred was getting smaller and smaller from being embarassed (remember, the episode when he was taking ballet lessons - think it was that one where he got smaller)...........I am visualizing Michele standing there, hand on hip, pointing, screaming, head going back and forth like a chicken's head........and Barac getting smaller and smaller til he runs away...........lol



Country Bumpkins said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > What a weak president. It is now coming out.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > What a weak president. It is now coming out.
> ...


I d take SOME movie stars over Obo!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I would have Donald Duck over Obama as president.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now lets be fair he doesn't really good on the talk shows, and in Las Vegas. Maybe he could make a movie? 

I am sure many would believe him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I would have Donald Duck over Obama as president.


Mickey Mouse, for ever let us hold our banner high high high


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now lets be fair he doesn't really good on the talk shows, and in Las Vegas. Maybe he could make a movie?
> 
> I am sure many would believe him.


Don't forget he is eye candy. :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

He could still be re-elected... There are two more debates coming. He could practice more. Boy, what a weak man. Michelle must have been upset! No more trips on her private jet!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen! What a visual! I didn't think about Michelle taking him to task, but she probably did. Too funny.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm with Lis Wiehl; I'd take a pineapple over what we have now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It is so easy to picture. Irate Michelle.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

$1.4 billion worth of cuts for "no more vacation trips". I'm teary eyed for poor michele.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, she will suffer. Did you see the picture of her putting her arm around the Queen Mother? You NEVER touch the Queen Mother. Total, huge breach of manners.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to know what Jeremiah Wright thinks of his protege now..........there's got to be a video somewhere.....a hunting i will go.............


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Obama Is Manipulating The Jobs Numbers Because His Debate Performance Was Awful.

WASHINGTON - The number of Americans seeking unemployment benefits rose to a seasonally adjusted 367,000 last week, a level consistent with only modest hiring.
The Labor Department said Thursday that applications increased by 4,000 from the previous week's level of 363,000. The previous week was revised higher from an initial reading of 359,000. The four-week average, a less volatile measure, was unchanged last week at 375,000.
Unemployment benefit applications are a measure of the pace of layoffs. When they consistently fall below 375,000, it typically indicates that hiring is strong enough to lower the unemployment rate.
Applications have mostly stayed near or above that level since the spring, coinciding with a weak stretch of hiring.
The government reports Friday on September hiring and unemployment, a number that is watched closely by both President Barack Obama and Republican challenger Mitt Romney as the Nov. 6 election approaches.
There are only two jobs reports left before Election Day, so the September figures could have a major impact.
The economy has added an average of just 87,400 jobs a month since April, down from an average of 226,000 jobs a month in the January-March quarter.
Economists predict employers added 111,000 jobs last month, only slightly more than the 96,000 jobs added in August.
The unemployment rate is expected to tick up to 8.2 percent from 8.1 percent in August. The rate fell in August, but only because more people gave up looking for work and weren't counted as unemployed. They ignored the 802 thousand who left the work force: The bitter reality is that if you do the math and use the Labor Force Participation Rate from when Obama took office and applied it today, the actual unemployment rate would be 11.2%. And that is just the ′U-3′ number, which does not include those who have part-time jobs and are seeking full-time employment. That statistic, the ′U-6′ is ′officially at 14.7% but in truth is closer to 20%..

Oops! here's the link for the Progs: I'm sure they'll be checking the veracity of this article.

http://www.businessinsider.com/jack-welch-obama-jobs-report-numbers-romney-2012-10#ixzz28Qflq0jQ


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Obama Is Manipulating The Jobs Numbers Because His Debate Performance Was Awful.


When will the minority groups, who normally vote for a Democrat, realize if they consistently voted for a Republican President their group unemployment rates would drop and become more in-line with the rest of America.

The minority groups are suffering with much higher unemployment percentages and still they continue to support the very party that keeps them as victims (as Romney stated) or 'in chains' (as Biden stated) to the Dems' entitlement policies.

All of America must prosper, and a vote for Romney/Ryan this Nov is an exponentially more prosperous chance for everyone.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

The power of 99 weeks of unemployment checks, food stamps, free cellphones, and SS disability checks is greater than
the desire to be free. When there's no skin in the game.......this is what you end up with. 
Those states with the lowest unemployment rates are those with Republican leadership in the state houses but they turn a blind eye because they have become victims and are in chains. It's so tempting to take the easy road.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

My brother just sent me this in an email &#9786;

DO YOU BELIEVE IN COINCIDENCE?

Origin of Left and Right

I have often wondered why it is that Conservatives are called the
"right"

and Liberals are called the "left."

By chance I stumbled upon this verse in the Bible:


"The heart of the wise inclines to the right,
but the heart of the fool to the left."
Ecclesiastes 10:2 (NIV)

Thus sayeth the Lord. Amen.

Can't get any simpler than that.

Spelling Lesson

The last four letters in American..........I Can
The last four letters in Republican......I Can
The last four letters in Democrats.........Rats

End of lesson. Test to follow in November, 2012

Remember, November is to be set aside as rodent extermination month.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

A little levity gals: In case you were wondering what each candidate would look like after a hair exchange;


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> My brother just sent me this in an email ☺
> 
> DO YOU BELIEVE IN COINCIDENCE?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Maryilynf! Cute!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry about the empty post! I was laughing so hard I hit send since I was so out of control. 
I was going to make the point that the word "sinister" is derived from
"left". 
The rat extermination got to me! LOL


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I think marilyn deserves some red footwear!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I just had the exterminator at our house today - hitting on the stink bugs - guess I'm one month too early!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf...hair exchange is hilarious!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> My brother just sent me this in an email ☺
> 
> DO YOU BELIEVE IN COINCIDENCE?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> A little levity gals: In case you were wondering what each candidate would look like after a hair exchange;


to funny but the left man should be on the right and the right is a lefty you know.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > A little levity gals: In case you were wondering what each candidate would look like after a hair exchange;
> ...


Touche Yarnie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> huh?
> 
> If you really need to know the answer to that inappropriate and racist question.....................none
> 
> but I do have a few NRA members


How about a bow and arrows? I was at one time a good shot. They are much quieter. Getting feathers all in a row!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> What a bunch of crap!


Well, then don't read this thread.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What a weak president. It is now coming out.


Of the closet?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> $1.4 billion worth of cuts for "no more vacation trips". I'm teary eyed for poor michele.


Well, Air Force 2 is almost worn out anyway with all those trips.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bydie said:


> The power of 99 weeks of unemployment checks, food stamps, free cellphones, and SS disability checks is greater than
> the desire to be free. When there's no skin in the game.......this is what you end up with.
> Those states with the lowest unemployment rates are those with Republican leadership in the state houses but they turn a blind eye because they have become victims and are in chains. It's so tempting to take the easy road.


Bydie a quick question are you saying that everyone who is disabled or unemployed is that way on purpose? Help me out here I am trying to understand what you are implying by your words..


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Obama's Debate Performance Visual


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I would not vote for Romney if my life depended on it. Don't you find it odd that for 18 months prior he said over and over again that he would cut taxes for the rich, and then 2 weeks prior to the debate he says the whole thing about the 47% feeling entitled and how it is not his job to convince the 47% to vote for him, and then he starts to mirror Obama's campaign and say almost the same, identical thing to what Obama has been campaigning on for the last 2 and has never wavered on that either. Romney is going to say whatever he thinks will get him elected, and then once he wins IF he does, he will revert back to the Bush tax cuts and he will royally screw the middle class. He will manage to put the US deep in a recession again, and he will do catastrophic damage to foreign and domestic relationships across the world. The man is all about himself, can you not see that? He wants to make more money. He was one of the 1st CEO's in this country to support outsourcing American jobs overseas!

It is precisely because of idiots like him that jobs in my industry are being sent overseas. Your medical records are being transcribed by people in India that would not understand 1 medical condition from another because they don't have to be trained to know the difference. Thanks so much, Romney.

Don't even get me started. I will vote for Barack Obama this November and whoever is running in the Democratic Party for the rest of my life.

Funny thing is, I used to be a Republican.. Until Bush screwed our country over without the benefit of Vaseline.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo, Linda. My sentiments precisely. I just don't understand how people of modest means support Romney. So much for voting your pocketbook.



LindaH said:


> I would not vote for Romney if my life depended on it. Don't you find it odd that for 18 months prior he said over and over again that he would cut taxes for the rich, and then 2 weeks prior to the debate he says the whole thing about the 47% feeling entitled and how it is not his job to convince the 47% to vote for him, and then he starts to mirror Obama's campaign and say almost the same, identical thing to what Obama has been campaigning on for the last 2 and has never wavered on that either. Romney is going to say whatever he thinks will get him elected, and then once he wins IF he does, he will revert back to the Bush tax cuts and he will royally screw the middle class. He will manage to put the US deep in a recession again, and he will do catastrophic damage to foreign and domestic relationships across the world. The man is all about himself, can you not see that? He wants to make more money. He was one of the 1st CEO's in this country to support outsourcing American jobs overseas!
> 
> It is precisely because of idiots like him that jobs in my industry are being sent overseas. Your medical records are being transcribed by people in India that would not understand 1 medical condition from another because they don't have to be trained to know the difference. Thanks so much, Romney.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Getting it correct this time.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Bravo, Linda. My sentiments precisely. I just don't understand how people of modest means support Romney. So much for voting your pocketbook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have this picture in your mind when you enter the voting booth and then tell me exactly how important your "pocketbook" is going to be when you are in the same position.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie...exactly what I have been thinking since this horrible 'terror attack'. And these people who have done this wouldn't think twice about 'heads off'. But no...no one cares about their children grand children's lives. I think it foolish to think we wouldn't be 'terrorized' again in our country and the next time will be worse than 9-11! If it's just your 'pocket book' you are so concerned about I suppose nothing else matters. If it IS only the pocket book people want ... the President is NOT going to 'GIVE' anything away.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

LindaH, You better hope your life isn't dependent on whether or not there is an American military to protect you or police or firemen since Obama has stated he will cut the military each year until they are basically unfunded and extinct. When Obama bothered to read his briefings, he refused to listen to his military commanders who are in the field. The WH Admin gave no protection to our ambassador when he requested it multiple times; the photo above shows what happened to him. If Obama won't protect state officials on official business what do you think Obama thinks/will do for you? 

You also better make millions now if you still have a job because Obama wants 90% of every $ you make to distribute to those who don't earn anything or are illegal immigrants in this country. 

If Romney makes more he'd only give more, he already gave 30% of his annual earnings, taxed for the 2nd time, to charity. How much do you give and will give of your higher salary each year?

Don't worry about someone from India reading your medical record. A taxpayer funded non-medically trained board will decide IF you'll get medical treatment; they'll probably all speak some English - don't worry.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> A little levity gals: In case you were wondering what each candidate would look like after a hair exchange;


Romney STILL looks better!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bydie...exactly what I have been thinking since this horrible 'terror attack'. And these people who have done this wouldn't think twice about 'heads off'. But no...no one cares about their children grand children's lives. I think it foolish to think we wouldn't be 'terrorized' again in our country and the next time will be worse than 9-11! If it's just your 'pocket book' you are so concerned about I suppose nothing else matters. If it IS only the pocket book people want ... the President is NOT going to 'GIVE' anything away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> LindaH, You better hope your life isn't dependent on whether or not there is an American military to protect you or police or firemen since Obama has stated he will cut the military each year until they are basically unfunded and extinct. When Obama bothered to read his briefings, he refused to listen to his military commanders who are in the field. The WH Admin gave no protection to our ambassador when he requested it multiple times; the photo above shows what happened to him. If Obama won't protect state officials on official business what do you think Obama thinks/will do for you?
> 
> You also better make millions now if you still have a job because Obama wants 90% of every $ you make to distribute to those who don't earn anything or are illegal immigrants in this country.
> 
> ...


Bravo, Cherf! BTW, no sausage problems so far! :O)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi-suzi ... Would you like me to post photos of the dead border patrols agents, those who must work in your state, who were in the modest means category? 

Maybe then you'll understand how people of modest means can support Romney.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > A little levity gals: In case you were wondering what each candidate would look like after a hair exchange;
> ...


I agree - Obama looks like, well, Al Sharpton!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

and we can't forget that Romney gave up his entire salary one year for charity.............do I need to find the story on that one.........or do we just believe the 'stories' that are out about how good Obama is.......maybe if we take our blinders off?????


Cherf said:


> LindaH, You better hope your life isn't dependent on whether or not there is an American military to protect you or police or firemen since Obama has stated he will cut the military each year until they are basically unfunded and extinct. When Obama bothered to read his briefings, he refused to listen to his military commanders who are in the field. The WH Admin gave no protection to our ambassador when he requested it multiple times; the photo above shows what happened to him. If Obama won't protect state officials on official business what do you think Obama thinks/will do for you?
> 
> You also better make millions now if you still have a job because Obama wants 90% of every $ you make to distribute to those who don't earn anything or are illegal immigrants in this country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I find it baffling that while the Progs claim to be the ones who are most unselfish and altruistic, when it comes down to the nuts and bolts of it, they are the ones who are only interested in their pocketbooks. To H E double hockey sticks with: freedom of choice, freedom of speech, freedom of religion, etc. etc. Interesting!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi-suzi ... Would you like me to post photos of the dead border patrols agents, those who must work in your state, who were in the modest means category?
> 
> Maybe then you'll understand how people of modest means can support Romney.


Cherf, Please do that! Sometimes it takes the face of a real victim to wake up a Prog!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Every time people put their lives in 'someone else' hands (ie government) to help you ... you lose your freedom of choice, speach. Plain and simple. Seen this all my life watching many people who have put their lives in even family members hands who are good people BUT ... IT's ALWAYS the 'care givers' who decide what is best for you and what will be done to help and what is possible for them to do for you. You put this health insurance into a government ... really do think our government can take care of you for 'nothing' when you KNOW we are in a very bad economy? This president these past 4 years has not 'Proven' he can do this. Okay give him the first year of failure..he still had 3 more years to show improvement...do you not feel the desperation or see it? He's done nothing but give us more debt and stealing money from YOUR Social Security to put in his health care program which will surely not help you because you are a senior which will cost too much so he will deny you good health care as you are on your way out the door anyway. A person's last year of life is the most expensive! Ya really think his board is going to help you there? Judgment calls from the 15 people on his Health Care Board who only look at 'numbers' not individuals. I'm not saying he is a bad person...I'm saying he is going about this all wrong. He has his reason's ... but not sure what they are. BUT I know this...the least number of people living the less money needed to provide for. I would expect people to vote not on the man or the party, but the results from the past 4 years. Don't give me this stuff about Bush left him as mess. He could have turned things around immediately! Had he we wouldn't be in this mess after 4 years. Do you really think that wasn't possible? Ye or little faith in your president. How about the next 4 years? If we stay on the path we have been going --- ya we will be standing in 'bread lines'... Mr. Obama has no 'change' from what he has been doing, still printing money...still not nearly enough jobs. That 7.8% IS STILL BAD let alone it's false. Half of the 800 + thousand jobs are 'part time jobs' and 'seasonal jobs' AND those that have been able to keep jobs are receiving less wages! Do you have so much trust in Obama after his telling us the only change here is Obama Care which is not set up to help you but take your freedom and your money. Oh ya, EVERYONE is being taxed, you people need to wake-up and be honest with yourself. So the truth be told our unemployment is 11%. Obama has written up over 900 regulations! Most Pres have 5, Bush had a few more BUT you were unhappy about his way. Wait till 2013 comes! You think things are bad now...hang on folks..Obama has a plan and it is not to give you anything for nothing...not even the poorest in this country. NO ONE gets ANYTHING for NOTHING!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

They don't know and are not paying attendtion to what is happening to this country. 
Why do you think we owe China so much money??
Why do you think we will not borrow more?

Why is the dollar that is not worth more then 8cents?

Why do you keep blaming Bush after another four years and we are deeper in debt?

Why do you not wonder when Embassador ask for protection none was given? Yet we spent millions of dollars to apologize for a video, while our President continues to lie, and even his staff has finial admited it was a terriost attack.
Why are we still paying this country millions in aide, after they did this and burnt our flag and even Presidents picture.

Why are illegals coming into this country and handed welfare, and free medical help? Now they will have education paid for?
Whose taxes do you think will pay for this?? Plus how many have had to help their children, to get a college education, and pell grants and student aid, will not be paid for if they can't find a job, and even if they do will pay back that money for at least ten years or more.

Why do people that want to come into this country have to wait, and wait. Why don't we just allow all of them to come in? fair is fair.

Why do you think middle eastern policy is better? these people want America gone.
Why do you think a country like Iran needs Atomic bomb?

why do you think we are cutting our military back so we are not in control of our future against enmey attack?

Why do you think your health care will be any better, when Medicare funds will be empty of funds to support it? Plus a goverment panel will deside if you need a certain procedure done, and they will not let you as it will cost more than they want it to be. and then what will happen to you?

Why do you think you will not be tax more to pay for all of this? 
Why do you think that you as retires you will not pay for more as we are the last generation who has more people retiring and the next generation will have to pay more?

Where do you actual think the money is going to come from?? 
We already owe China more then the next three or four generations can pay for and that is just the interest?

Why does the deficit go up more each day?

why is there so much unemployment? Why are more people than ever on food stamps, and welfare? 

Why do you think that you won't pay more if you are the middle class? Who do you think is going to pay for all of this, when most are on these programs.

Why do you believe that one side is lieing, and the other is stating the truth? 


If you don't know why and don't care, and beleive that Obama isn't lieing vote for him. I wish you well. If it doesn't turn out like you thought it would, then you will ask yourself why????


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Well stated Yarnlady.

The White House is again threatening the states to expand Medicaid or loose federal funding. This is outright coersion. NY Gov. Cumo said he doesn't have the money to set up these exchanges. I doubt many states do. The federal gov't. will cover the exchanges for 3 years and this coverage goes down yearly after that. It then falls on the states to come up with the additional dollars once the programs are in place.

Why on earth is Congress waiting until after the election to deal with the "fiscal cliff"? How is this going to change anything? It will only mean that they have that much less time to have a plan and not have to rush into something that isn't good for the country. Just like they did last year. With all their running around like chickens without heads, it's the little guy that will be hurt more and will suffer more. So much for caring about the middle class.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have, as I write, a person whose boss is the President of the USA visiting my house. She has a high level position that I will not disclose. 

I was told by her that in trying to work with Obama, she and everyone else finds it very difficult. That he is enclosed in a small group, he cuts himself off from others, and that he does not work well with the people around him. He is very hard to work with - not present when he should be involved. Not a present president. She also said that there is general discontent by people working around the president in Washington. People are very unhappy with him. They are not feeling like they are happy there because of his administration.

This person's job depends upon his re-election. I was ready to not talk politics because she (in the past) has felt very strongly for him. 

Well, she is ready to see him go. She said that she is shocked that the general population IN WASHINGTON wants to see him go. I am not talking only Republicans. She says that these people will not vote for him. She is ready to find a new job. She wants to see him go.

What I write is the truth. This person is in a high level postion.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

P.S. This person said that Obama is putting policies together that if the people of the US understood what he was REALLY doing, they would be very upset. These policies are not easily understood by the people and the people do not hear about them.


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

YOUR FRIEND should read the "code of ethics!"


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

She does not need a code of ethics. She was talking about her job and HER relationship to her job. It was her feelings and what she knows. 
BO should not be president. Why lie and say good things that are not true. We are very, very close to her. Why wouldn't she confide? I am not under any ethical "code of conduct" to not tell the truth.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the Nobel Committee wants a re-do! I wonder if an awarded prize has ever been retracted? Always a first .... 

Here's the original criteria: According to Nobel's will, the Peace Prize shall be awarded to the person who "shall have done the most or the best work for fraternity between nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing armies and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Great cartoons. And true. I cannot and did not at the time understand why he got the Nobel Prize. He did NOTHING. Whoever thought of that was nuts. He should give the damn thing back.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

has anyone seens the news article about the people who work in a hospital, I believe California, not positive though, who are going to be FORCED to get a flu shot or risk being fired or penalized from their jobs? And this is at the *state level*...........Lord help us all when our health choices get to the *Government (Obamacare) level*......I hope everyone likes their kibble and veges 'cause I can see a lot of guinea pigs popping up all over the country!!!

Gosh people, please wake up..........why on earth would anyone want to put themselves and their children's lives in the position of an "I told you so'' epidemic...............

Now, on a pesonal level, believe it or don't..........my son is Autistic so he does receive SSI and Medicaid from the State of Maryland. He is fortunate enough to be a pretty healthy young man. He [/b]had[/b] to go to the doctor back in January for some pre-op care for some dental surgery that was going to be done and he hasn't been back to the doctor since - there was no need to, he hasn't been sick - yet his health insurance has either called me or sent letters at least 6 times bugging me, telling me that I *need* to make another appt. for my son because her boss is getting on her.......yada yada...............what a total waste of taxpayers money. "Making'' people go to the doctor whether they are sick or not..............my son could lose his insurance altogether if I don't take him to the doctor...........as an FYI, I am going to take him near the end of October.............?????



SueLD said:


> Every time people put their lives in 'someone else' hands (ie government) to help you ... you lose your freedom of choice, speach. Plain and simple. Seen this all my life watching many people who have put their lives in even family members hands who are good people BUT ... IT's ALWAYS the 'care givers' who decide what is best for you and what will be done to help and what is possible for them to do for you. You put this health insurance into a government ... really do think our government can take care of you for 'nothing' when you KNOW we are in a very bad economy? This president these past 4 years has not 'Proven' he can do this. Okay give him the first year of failure..he still had 3 more years to show improvement...do you not feel the desperation or see it? He's done nothing but give us more debt and stealing money from YOUR Social Security to put in his health care program which will surely not help you because you are a senior which will cost too much so he will deny you good health care as you are on your way out the door anyway. A person's last year of life is the most expensive! Ya really think his board is going to help you there? Judgment calls from the 15 people on his Health Care Board who only look at 'numbers' not individuals. I'm not saying he is a bad person...I'm saying he is going about this all wrong. He has his reason's ... but not sure what they are. BUT I know this...the least number of people living the less money needed to provide for. I would expect people to vote not on the man or the party, but the results from the past 4 years. Don't give me this stuff about Bush left him as mess. He could have turned things around immediately! Had he we wouldn't be in this mess after 4 years. Do you really think that wasn't possible? Ye or little faith in your president. How about the next 4 years? If we stay on the path we have been going --- ya we will be standing in 'bread lines'... Mr. Obama has no 'change' from what he has been doing, still printing money...still not nearly enough jobs. That 7.8% IS STILL BAD let alone it's false. Half of the 800 + thousand jobs are 'part time jobs' and 'seasonal jobs' AND those that have been able to keep jobs are receiving less wages! Do you have so much trust in Obama after his telling us the only change here is Obama Care which is not set up to help you but take your freedom and your money. Oh ya, EVERYONE is being taxed, you people need to wake-up and be honest with yourself. So the truth be told our unemployment is 11%. Obama has written up over 900 regulations! Most Pres have 5, Bush had a few more BUT you were unhappy about his way. Wait till 2013 comes! You think things are bad now...hang on folks..Obama has a plan and it is not to give you anything for nothing...not even the poorest in this country. NO ONE gets ANYTHING for NOTHING!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw that Obama raised a ton in Sept; so I just made a second nice contribution to Romney! Take that Obama .... it's MY money and I EARNED it.

Knock em' down Paul next week! :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah!! Let's hear for the STORM0N' MORMON

(before the grammar police start blowing their sirens, I know that I spelled 'stormon' wrong)



Cherf said:


> I just saw that Obama raised a ton in Sept; so I just made a second nice contribution to Romney! Take that Obama .... it's MY money and I EARNED it.
> 
> Knock em' down Paul next week! :thumbup:


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great cartoons. And true. I cannot and did not at the time understand why he got the Nobel Prize. He did NOTHING. Whoever thought of that was nuts. He should give the damn thing back.


Amen!!!!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have, as I write, a person whose boss is the President of the USA visiting my house. She has a high level position that I will not disclose.
> 
> I was told by her that in trying to work with Obama, she and everyone else finds it very difficult. That he is enclosed in a small group, he cuts himself off from others, and that he does not work well with the people around him. He is very hard to work with - not present when he should be involved. Not a present president. She also said that there is general discontent by people working around the president in Washington. People are very unhappy with him. They are not feeling like they are happy there because of his administration.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for this Lukelucy. I'd open this up to all American's. It would be advantagious for her to get with Romney and make a video for campaign purposes. I would hope your good friend would...unless she is threatened. I wrote a letter to Hillary on the Libya terror attack and asked her to step up to the plate as she knows our president well enough and it was her responsibility to help those 4 Americans. Why didn't she? My first thought is Obama wouldn't let her. I can not believe the deceit...I am appalled and hurt. And I'll bet we end up with a new military ... not American's but angry Muslims. No, wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> I think the Nobel Committee wants a re-do! I wonder if an awarded prize has ever been retracted? Always a first ....
> 
> Here's the original criteria: According to Nobel's will, the Peace Prize shall be awarded to the person who "shall have done the most or the best work for fraternity between nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing armies and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses.


Yes, when this happened my thought was "How Much Did This Cost Us?" Another degrading development & clearly not earned.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> I just saw that Obama raised a ton in Sept; so I just made a second nice contribution to Romney! Take that Obama .... it's MY money and I EARNED it.
> 
> Knock em' down Paul next week! :thumbup:


OOh THANK YOU so much Cherf! I'm sitting here with no insurance, no income to speak of, husband under doctors care since March & will be for some time yet, lost our car and fighting with Fannie Mae who has illegally foreclosed on us...in a real mess BUT I know Obama will make it worse! All I have been able to do is purchase a Romney sign and support Romney on FB and here. So I am one of the 47% so to speak but...my eyes have been on Obama from the beginning. When he jokingly stated to a favorable crowd during 2008 campaign "The Messiah is Here"...I about croaked! Then and there I made up my mind who I was voting for.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I think the Nobel Committee wants a re-do! I wonder if an awarded prize has ever been retracted? Always a first ....
> 
> Here's the original criteria: According to Nobel's will, the Peace Prize shall be awarded to the person who "shall have done the most or the best work for fraternity between nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing armies and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses.


Oh, there is that "empty" chair again! Thanks Cherf.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

She would never do that. She would be totally threatened. Plus, that would be the end of her long, hard won career.
Good idea though. I wish someone would.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw that Obama raised a ton in Sept; so I just made a second nice contribution to Romney! Take that Obama .... it's MY money and I EARNED it.
> ...


Suel D, I am so sorry about all your problems--why people cannot see all the terror that Obama has created in these United States. Yes, I too saw where he joked that "the Messiah is here" does he think he is our liberator? I think he is the "devil" in disguise.

I cannot believe how "blind" people are about Obama especially for the lies about anything in our country or foreign countries.

He also gave the illegals the right to apply for college Pell Grants that we will foot the bill. Are there any light bulbs on with all of the Obama supporters?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Suel D,
Please don't think that you will be better taken care of. There will be no good health care for anyone at all. You are better taken care of now. Please believe me when I say this. Everyone in the USA will be lost with this. Everyone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Yeah!! Let's hear for the STORM0N' MORMON
> 
> (before the grammar police start blowing their sirens, I know that I spelled 'stormon' wrong)
> 
> ...


Good for you Cherf for your contribution to Romney.

Karen, it is OK about any words that are not spelled correctly, we love you anyway and you are on "our" team so if anyone tells you about your spelling--I will defend you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Suel D,
I misread your message. Forget my other one. You are on the right track.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Suel D,
> I misread your message. Forget my other one. You are on the right track.


LOL I got that as I've watched your posts. Wouldn't make any difference anyway Lukelucy...I'm dead set with Romney BECAUSE I know Obama well. I know how to 'listen' and don't believe in anyone who promises to 'give me something for nothing'...that's childish as far as I am concerned. I feel bad for the folks who don't get it. They are hurting bad and have lost faith in themselves or just are lazy. What a shame for our country to vote in for the 1st time a man who had an opportunity to stand for the minority of color. But his 'plan' is to continue to devastate their lives and they want so much to depend on him. Wouldn't we be so proud to have this turned out differently? But, it's shameful...this man will meet his comeuppance some day. If he makes this presidency believe me I see a huge up rising here in America.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with all you write. People are so whatever that they think "he will give them everything they want". They don't know how he is hurting all people. 

Let's just hope he's not reelected.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Tongue in cheek....well, not really! But it's worth a chuckle AND a snort!

Peter Kirsanow
October 1, 2012 4:15 P.M

Cambridge, Mass.  Celebrated historian Bertram Oxley has uncovered a memorandum from former Japanese Emperor Hirohito to Admiral Yamamoto dated December 6, 1941, showing that the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor was motivated by an offensive film made by Charlie Chaplin ridiculing Japanese cuisine.
Contrary to historical accounts over the last seventy years, Professor Oxley said in an interview today with the BBC, What appeared to be a meticulously planned surprise attack was actually a spontaneous demonstration by moderate sushi connoisseurs in the Imperial Navy in response to a hateful and offensive movie. Thereafter, extremist elements within the Japanese military co-opted the spontaneous attack, transforming it into the overseas contingency operation sometimes referred to as World War II.
The discovery has created a sensation in scholarly circles. This is a remarkable find, declared Reginald Smythe, chairman of the Progressive Historians Assocation and former Obama State Department official. Had President Roosevelt condemned this movie  instead of uttering that infernal Day of Infamy provocation  the war could have been avoided and millions of lives would have been saved.
Reached at his home in Houston, former President George H. W. Bush, an aviator in the Pacific during the war, expressed skepticism. Its simply inconceivable that the Japanese First Air Fleet, with six aircraft carriers, could have staged a spur of the moment attack on an island thousands of nautical miles from the Japanese homeland with such stealth and precision. Most experts dismissed Mr. Bushs remarks, however, since its widely understood that World War II was primarily his sons fault.
White House spokesman Jay Carney, asked this afternoon about the memos discovery stated, Of course, hindsights 20-20. But one can only wonder how much pain and suffering could have been averted had FDR simply apologized to Hirohito at the outset.
Fortunately, Carney continued, waving off questions from White House reporters anxious to return to questions about Mitt Romneys grooming habits, Weve evolved to a more sophisticated strategy of leading from behind, so were unlikely to repeat the disastrous mistakes of the past.

Ref source - http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/328974/stunning-historical-discovery-peter-kirsanow


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As regards to the debate, and why Obama didn't bring up subject that he has approved message, did anyone not think they might not be true. I know at least three of them that he and the people who put ads on tv where false. Taxes, the man whose wife he was suppose to have killed, and Bain or what ever it was called. 
so if you think Romney has lied???? well have a look at the way of his truth.

As to Obama, at the begin of running for President he was the one who said he would have an open administration. He also said he would put an end to lobbying. He has made so manypromise that have not been kept. First had to be on inside to get things done, now said you can't get things done on the inside. Which one does he mean??? He and his posse have lied, and pandered to the American public like I never have seen before.Even Clinton was better then him. Plus you do know I hope the reason cliton balance the budget he had no wars going on. And before you jump and add the Brush game, which I am really sick of as it has been four years ago. Remember 9/11?? It was the second time America was attack on it own soil. What did you want him to do? Sit around and say woe are we?? Let them get away with it.Obama stated osma, was dead and that is the end of it?? What happen in the middle east. 4 people dead, and being investagated, but won't come out as white house will not answer to it until after elections. Plus he keeps saying it was a video, even after his staff said it was terrorist attack?? He is so full of truth isn't he. Economy recoverying more like the economy is on the downward side, and he needs four more years to add to the deficit. How is that going to happen when he keeps adding to it???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree with all you write. People are so whatever that they think "he will give them everything they want". They don't know how he is hurting all people.
> 
> Let's just hope he's not reelected.


Most of them don't even know or care about the elections they just go into the oh isn't he the best and have never look to see either sides points. Blind as a bat, never read never think ect. Just in the world of oh I will chose that one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you ever consider that we all see things through 'the things we think we know.' 'It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice.' Soon the election will be decided. Many people will be disgruntled. It happens all the time. In a democracy, live with it.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Did you ever consider that we all see things through 'the things we think we know.' 'It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice.' Soon the election will be decided. Many people will be disgruntled. It happens all the time. In a democracy, live with it.


We don't live in a democracy. We live in a republic.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Peter Kirsanow is such a "brilliant" writer, he is blaiming Bush the younger for World War II.
> 
>  Most experts dismissed Mr. Bushs remarks, however, since its widely understood that World War II was primarily his sons fault."
> 
> ...


Joey...it's a parody. He's mocking the Progs for blaming the attack in Benghazi on the Mohammad video by saying that 's like blaming the attack on Pearl Harbor on a Charlie Chaplin film mocking sushi. :O)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Did you ever consider that we all see things through 'the things we think we know.' 'It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice.' Soon the election will be decided. Many people will be disgruntled. It happens all the time. In a democracy, live with it.


As I have read what you posted on nay or yea, it would seem that you do not know what i have put under my name. It would seem from what you have posted you would like to be important.

what is wrong with my statement it was not directed at either party it was what I have seen and watch on election day by a group of ladies in front of me , one lady looked at the other four and said whom are we voting for. That to me says it all. 
you should know that she wasn't the only one. So get over it and learn to read what is written before you post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever consider that we all see things through 'the things we think we know.' 'It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice.' Soon the election will be decided. Many people will be disgruntled. It happens all the time. In a democracy, live with it.
> ...


Amen, Amen, Amen!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I find it funny that when we post back they all disappear. Why is that???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie, oh the bride is lovely.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Did you ever consider that we all see things through 'the things we think we know.' 'It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice.' Soon the election will be decided. Many people will be disgruntled. It happens all the time. In a democracy, live with it.


I thought you lived in the USA (which is a republic) not a democracy as you 'think' 

I guess you don't have very good eyesight 'seeing what you know' about America and anything political or civics related.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol.......I hear that the people working with Obama presently are working on getting a new Bible out but they need to wait til Nov. 7 so they'll know whether to separate it with a "before'' Obama and an "after'' Obama........I wonder if time will actually be split as well???



SueLD said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw that Obama raised a ton in Sept; so I just made a second nice contribution to Romney! Take that Obama .... it's MY money and I EARNED it.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Janeway said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah!! Let's hear for the STORM0N' MORMON
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie, oh the bride is lovely.


Thank you Yarnie....! She looks like her Mom....who does not look like me!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol, let's just say we're living in Obamaland, where the rules are made up as we go along.....the only thing missing are the rides, but then we could say that he's definitely taking us all 'for a ride'.............



Bydie said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever consider that we all see things through 'the things we think we know.' 'It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice.' Soon the election will be decided. Many people will be disgruntled. It happens all the time. In a democracy, live with it.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> lol, let's just say we're living in Obamaland, where the rules are made up as we go along.....the only thing missing are the rides, but then we could say that he's definitely taking us all 'for a ride'.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chuckle! Snort!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

If I hear the words from another Prog's mouth, 'WE STILL HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO!", one more time, I am going to SCREAM!!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie - Your avatar of the bride kissing the child is Priceless! I'm so glad it was a blessed and beautiful day. Congrats .... now send me your Pumpkin bread.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie, oh the bride is lovely.
> ...


Since she came into the same family I bet she does look like you we all carry a little of our familys so you are just as beautiful to me as the bride.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

In Obama's own words in 2008

"If you don't have any fresh ideas, then you use stale tactics to scare voters". 

This is being applied to the 5T tax lie repeated over and over again by Obama. This was refuted by fact checkers. Obama campaign stated that they take the fact checkers "very, very seriously, yet they are still using this lie anyway.

"If you have no record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people should run from".

Obama's campaign is still running ads on Romney's outsourcing. This is a fact the fact checkers said was untrue months ago.

Obama's policies are already increasing taxes on the middle class, he just won''t admit it. Remember, this is the class he is so concerned about.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


 :thumbup: Gotcha! :O)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf <I just saw that Obama raised a ton in Sept;> Probably has to do with Soros' big donation. Guess the Koch brothers are going to have to step it up! :O)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie - Your avatar of the bride kissing the child is Priceless! I'm so glad it was a blessed and beautiful day. Congrats .... now send me your Pumpkin bread.


Thanks, Cherf! It was a beautiful day! Pumpkin bread on the way!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf <I just saw that Obama raised a ton in Sept;> Probably has to do with Soros' big donation. Guess the Koch brothers are going to have to step it up! :O)


True - I sure as heck can't keep up with Soros, Yahoo and Google .... :-D DH cannot even find work ..... that will change with Romney in charge; cannot wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie - Your avatar of the bride kissing the child is Priceless! I'm so glad it was a blessed and beautiful day. Congrats .... now send me your Pumpkin bread.
> ...


I was supposed to be in my craft room all day yesterday, and, of course, only took out the window A/C, cleaned and bleached it and three others and stored them. I ended up gardening and leaf collecting and did everything else but create. Today, Church, groceries, car packed for yard sale on Monday morning, so now time for sewing and football later.

I love Sunday nights now that The Amazing Race and Revenge on to watch. Two of my favorite shows to watch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> If I hear the words from another Prog's mouth, 'WE STILL HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO!", one more time, I am going to SCREAM!!!!


But Bydie it might be true, if they do not get another four years they will have a long way to go. :shock:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


No, no racism here. I'm sure all black people look alike in you world don't they Cherf. You better do some fact checking here because you are repeatedly telling some real lies but I guess you are just following your leader who overnight has become a moderate. Are you all going to follow his lead?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


HUH?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Oh???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


But look at it this way you did get a lot done before winter sets in.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> No, no racism here. I'm sure all black people look alike in you world don't they Cherf. You better do some fact checking here because you are repeatedly telling some real lies but I guess you are just following your leader who overnight has become a moderate. Are you all going to follow his lead?


Check the dictionary for the definition of racism ConanO'K. Then check the dictionary for the definition of "hair" and "exchange," then maybe we'll talk because right now you don't know any of those words and their meanings.

You cannot substantiate ONE lie I've told since I don't lie, but have at it. However, post your lies in your own managed forum and leave the truth tellers alone.

I follow _leaders while keeping my rights and freedoms_ unlike you and Obama.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


That sounds heavenly, Cherf. I love the Fall and especially Sundays in the Fall!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Are you all going to follow his lead?


In the words of Sarah Palin, "You betcha!"


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


No, no racism here. I'm sure all black people look alike in your world don't they Cherf.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Bring your rake you can have the fall here too. Plus putting things away. Yes it is heavenly when you do have the time to look at it. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But look at it this way you did get a lot done before winter sets in.


True, Yarnie. I love New England this time of the year; the foliage is starting and it is so beautiful. God's Paintbrush is Magnificent!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf, since you're North of the M-D Line, you can't be racist, right? Oh my, when is the R-Card argument going to run its course? It lost its efficacy a looooooong time ago!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yarnie, I love your new avatar. Who are the lovely children?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> No, no racism here. I'm sure all black people look alike in your world don't they Cherf.


ConanO'K I suggest you stop showing your racist attitude and your racist comments do not deserve a response. Take you racism elsewhere.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf, since you're North of the M-D Line, you can't be racist, right? Oh my, when is the R-Card argument going to run its course? It lost its efficacy a looooooong time ago!


Well, since ConanO'K doesn't even understand the meaning or definition of the word, what should we expect? Certainly not intellect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Yarnie, I love your new avatar. Who are the lovely children?


That is my aunt Suzie, and my dad. They both are in their 90's now. Aunt Suzie was my favorite aunt, and dad was my faovrite dad. :roll:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnie, I love your new avatar. Who are the lovely children?
> ...


Sweet photo and cute explanation!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > But look at it this way you did get a lot done before winter sets in.
> ...


Ours are too Cherf, went the other day up into the bluffs it was so beautiful no matter which way you looked. Plus went to Apple orchards and oh my carmel apple, and fresh apples that when you bite into have to have a napkin as so much juice comes out of them.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnie, I love your new avatar. Who are the lovely children?
> ...


Absolutely wonderful! I love it!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf - You know what racism is you are so predictable just keep throwing it. That's all you've got. No wonder you seem so happy, ignorance is bliss isn't Cherf? You are so amusing but other than that bupkus.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

That is not what she is saying. You miss the point and accuse her of racism. Shame on you.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf - You know what racism is you are so predictable just keep throwing it. That's all you've got. No wonder you seem so happy, ignorance is bliss isn't Cherf? You are so amusing but other than that bupkus.


Oh my! "Here we go again!" (Words of Ronald Reagan)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is not what she is saying. You miss the point and accuse her of racism. Shame on you.


Thanks Lukelucy. I'd like ConanO'k, the racist, to spew her evil works to the faces of my Black, Asian, Jewish and White friends and family. She would be in for an awakening and a slewing like some debate loser I know .....


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > That is not what she is saying. You miss the point and accuse her of racism. Shame on you.
> ...


Chortle! Snort!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Me too Bydie, iIam really blessed to still have them here.My Dad is 94 and is a computer wize, and full of life. Aunt Suzies mind is not good , she is 96, but she is still here.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> No, no racism here. I'm sure all black people look alike in you world don't they Cherf. You better do some fact checking here because you are repeatedly telling some real lies but I guess you are just following your leader who overnight has become a moderate. Are you all going to follow his lead?


ConanO'K : I'm still waiting for the proof of my lies!!!! tick tick tick


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > That is not what she is saying. You miss the point and accuse her of racism. Shame on you.
> ...


Cherf - You have nothing, no I will correct myself, you have less than nothing. You never back up anything you say with fact but that is true of your candidate and the new GOP. Just keep throwing it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


You are done - he, he, he. You cannot prove ONE thing I said was a lie, since everything is true, so in typical Prog fashion, you call me a Racist. You don't even understand the definition of the word. EVERYTHING I post is factual and can be or is justified. I no longer feel the need to respond to ignorant, old fools. Hopefully the group you lead doesn't self-destruct nor implode before the next debate. :XD:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Tsk! tsk! tsk! 

Cherf is known for her kindness...thus does not revel in making those less endowed in the cerebral department look foolish!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're so busy talking to yourself that it appears to be impossible for anyone else to join the 'discussion.'

I respectfully suggest you live by the lovely quote you have beneath your name: "It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice."

I'm important enough. Thank you.



theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever consider that we all see things through 'the things we think we know.' 'It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice.' Soon the election will be decided. Many people will be disgruntled. It happens all the time. In a democracy, live with it.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> You're so busy talking to yourself that it appears to be impossible for anyone else to join the 'discussion.'
> 
> I respectfully suggest you live by the lovely quote you have beneath your name: "It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice."
> 
> I'm important enough. Thank you.


snoozi suzi, While we all understand your frustration that your fellow progressive members don't have enough stimulating conversations to please you (you posted such) doesn't mean that everyone who holds beliefs different and on a different intellectual and factual level than yours wants to discuss her position with you.

I would think you'd be happier posting within your same idea group so not sure why you continue trying to engage outside of the Progressive Forum.

Perhaps theyarnlady does not wish to converse with you - it matters not of your importance.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Quote of the Day!

"Why wouldn't we eliminate tax breaks for corporate jets? My attitude is, if you got a corporate jet, you can probably afford to pay full freight, not get a special break for it." --Barack Obama

This from the guy who spends so much time at taxpayer expense on the most expensive jet in the world, Air Force One. A just-released book compared the Obama administration's record-breaking expenses to the British Royal Family, for which British taxpayers spent $57.8 million last year. Robert Keith Gray writes in "Presidential Perks Gone Royal" that, just last year, American taxpayers spent $1.4 billion on the Obama family


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Heard o say that Friday or was it Thursday? No fact check just my ears. lol I was shocked he said that.:/


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Open source software is basi


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> You're so busy talking to yourself that it appears to be impossible for anyone else to join the 'discussion.'
> 
> I respectfully suggest you live by the lovely quote you have beneath your name: "It's nice to be important. But more important to be nice."
> 
> ...


sorry love will try to do better next time. :thumbup:especial when you insult me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am making peanut butter cookies, and am turning over a new leaf. I shall be so nice it will sicken you Prog. But for now blow it out your nose.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am making peanut butter cookies, and am turning over a new leaf. I shall be so nice it will sicken you Prog. But for now blow it out your nose.


Yummy, Yarnie!
I'm going to make Nonnie's peanut butter pie tomorrow!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I made peanut butter oatmeal cookies today and put candy eyeballs in them. Told the grands they were monster cookies. They turned out pretty cute!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> I made peanut butter oatmeal cookies today and put candy eyeballs in them. Told the grands they were monster cookies. They turned out pretty cute!


Cute! I bet they loved them. Tell me about these eyeballs! Also, Carol, I keep forgetting to ask you.....do you raise the longhorns? #3 son has some on his ranch in south GA.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Bydie, they did love them. I baked a dozen, and froze the rest, sans eyeballs. The eyeballs are a Wilton product (the cake decorating folks) and aftr looking at Michaels, Jo-Ann, and Hobby Lobby, I finally found them at the grocery store!! Who knew! 

At one time, we raised longhorns. The herd got as large as 24 or 25, but they were eating us out of house and home when hay got so dear. I did get to be a dab hand at herding the stubborn things and getting them in the squeeze chute. We sold them off, and now we let our neighbor run his Angus on our place in exchange for a freezer full of beef.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Freedom of speech. Take your topics to privately monitored Forum if you choose. I read lots of things.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > You're so busy talking to yourself that it appears to be impossible for anyone else to join the 'discussion.'
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am making peanut butter cookies, and am turning over a new leaf. I shall be so nice it will sicken you Prog. But for now blow it out your nose.


Oh, is the leaf you are turning over ConanO'K or LillyK? Maybe the other side of the leaf would have some fall colors.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just another thought a "sheep dog bra" is one who rounds them up and points them in the right direction.

Good night!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, I don't read your threads for 'stimulating conversation.' I even read cereal boxes so don't flatter yourself. 

Ps. Repeating every Internet rumor does not qualify as fact checking.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

This man has so much more class than the anti-American present POTUS has ever had! I doubt we will ever see a story like this about our current president. How many know that he hosts several Wounded Warrior weekends at his ranch every year?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just another thought a "sheep dog bra" is one who rounds them up and points them in the right direction.
> 
> Good night!


LOL! Good night, Jane. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Freedom of speech. Take your topics to privately monitored Forum if you choose. I read lots of things.


You are totally confused. If you enjoy freedom of speech you would have never joined nor particapated in the managed Lean Forward/Lean Left group where you are a member. Fancy yet meaningless words I'd say.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my, Cherf, are you now on cereal boxes? I have not been reading mine--but will tomorrow morning.

Good night.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Cherf, I don't read your threads for 'stimulating conversation.' I even read cereal boxes so don't flatter yourself.
> 
> Ps. Repeating every Internet rumor does not qualify as fact checking.


I've not suggested you read my threads although you do- I said you are not satisfied with the stimulation or lack thereof in your managed group.

Pray tell what Internet rumors am I repeating or are you just repeating your feckless leader?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my, Cherf, are you now on cereal boxes? I have not been reading mine--but will tomorrow morning.
> 
> Good night.


I bet cherf is on the front of the Wheaties box...the Breakfast of CHAMPIONS!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my, Cherf, are you now on cereal boxes? I have not been reading mine--but will tomorrow morning.
> 
> Good night.


Ha- who knew - night!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my, Cherf, are you now on cereal boxes? I have not been reading mine--but will tomorrow morning.
> ...


Since suzi gets her facts from reading cereal boxes Reps can start advertising and printing policy on them! Great influence.

Thanks Bydie for your compliment!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

True story I have a head shot of a cutout box that my sister's ex gave to me because he thought I looked like the celebrity on the box (I did). I still have the cut out in my craft studio! Once got upgraded to front VIP row at country concert because security thought I was someone I was not!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> True story I have a head shot of a cutout box that my sister's ex gave to me because he thought I looked like the celebrity on the box (I did). I still have the cut out in my craft studio! Once got upgraded to front VIP row at country concert because security thought I was someone I was not!


Now that's cool! Who do you look like? I've only ever been mistaken for Ethel Mertz! :O)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > True story I have a head shot of a cutout box that my sister's ex gave to me because he thought I looked like the celebrity on the box (I did). I still have the cut out in my craft studio! Once got upgraded to front VIP row at country concert because security thought I was someone I was not!
> ...


Back then I looked like Kathy Matea (country singer). Security thought I was Melissa Gilbert at the concert but I never really resembled her but my friends were thrilled with the seat upgrade!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

President Obama and the new American Flag. President Obama overusing Air Force One and the taxpayer gets the bill. Those two come to mind. Urban legends are rumors repeated endlessly until the gullible believe them.

And I said I read alot of things. Are you enjoying the Progressive Forum although you are not a member?



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, I don't read your threads for 'stimulating conversation.' I even read cereal boxes so don't flatter yourself.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes.... you do! Very, very pretty both!



Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

There's a Prog Forum? That sounds both bizarre and boring! What do you guys do....sit around and gaze at pics of Obo with stars in your eyes...like little tweeners? Do you have tingles go up your legs while you're "gazing"?



snoozi_suzi said:


> President Obama and the new American Flag. President Obama overusing Air Force One and the taxpayer gets the bill. Those two come to mind. Urban legends are rumors repeated endlessly until the gullible believe them.
> 
> And I said I read alot of things. Are you enjoying the Progressive Forum although you are not a member?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. I can't resist. Why would you say that Progressives do not believe in Freedom of Speech? I will be glad to submit your statement to the Progressive Forum and see what they have to say.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom of speech. Take your topics to privately monitored Forum if you choose. I read lots of things.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> President Obama and the new American Flag. President Obama overusing Air Force One and the taxpayer gets the bill. Those two come to mind. Urban legends are rumors repeated endlessly until the gullible believe them.
> 
> And I said I read alot of things. Are you enjoying the Progressive Forum although you are not a member?
> 
> ...


You take the cake -I've never spoke about O hitting taxpayers for overuse of AF1. I stated facts about the official Obama store selling the graphic re-make of the flag. So, try again to pin some lies on me since your first two tries are your own lies which fail. You cannot find a single post for which you just accused me. So tiresome ...

No, the forum you post in that I read only highlights the ignorance and the lies your members come up with and spew forth. The posts are boring, evil and laughable and shines light on the ignorance that exists. There is one member who is fair, balanced and knowledgable who I've communicated with. She should lead the group. Funny how you post more out-of-hiding than within your group. At least listening to Chris Matthews is entertaining when he looses it!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> OK. I can't resist. Why would you say that Progressives do not believe in Freedom of Speech? I will be glad to submit your statement to the Progressive Forum and see what they have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, it's obvious or at least to me it is. Too funny! You'll present my ? to the forum to get their view of freedom of speech????? Don't you see the irony - you just made my point! Hilarious .....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess it takes one to know one.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama and the new American Flag. President Obama overusing Air Force One and the taxpayer gets the bill. Those two come to mind. Urban legends are rumors repeated endlessly until the gullible believe them.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey suzi ... Have you gotten your permission to say as you like yet from your leader? You know the one who monitors and manages your words and thoughts?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hey suzi ... Have you gotten your permission to say as you like yet from your leader? You know the one who monitors and manages your words and thoughts?


Snort!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Hey suzi ... Have you gotten your permission to say as you like yet from your leader? You know the one who monitors and manages your words and thoughts?
> ...


Love this photo Bydie! Such a beauty - both of them.

You know, I long ago learned to think for myself, represent myself and fight my own battles. Why the heck someone wants to be suppressed and be part of a group engaged in 'follow the leader' is beyond me. Snoozi-suzi said she would be happy to speak to the members of the Progressive Forum on my behalf; wasn't that nice of her?

I wonder when she'll ever leave the nest. Yet, again, I believe that is the Democratic way, always have someone or something done for you, rather than being in charge and responsible for oneself. Not only do they give up Freedom of Speech, but they also give up their very being. Big Birds of a feather ..... soon to be extinct (or at least responsible for their own survival instead of the taxpayers) ...

Calling it a night, busy day tomorrow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One thing should be obvious, even to you. No one tells me what to say or think.


Cherf said:


> Hey suzi ... Have you gotten your permission to say as you like yet from your leader? You know the one who monitors and manages your words and thoughts?


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> One thing should be obvious, even to you. No one tells me what to say or think.
> 
> 
> Cherf said:
> ...


Yeah, right, that is why the group you are in allows posts from approved members only, and the leader deletes anything she doesn't agree with and why the entire group was told not to post in the greater forum and why the group members have to constantly remind each other of what not to say in the greater forum and why you are begging members in the 'groupie' forum to give you examples of 'how' they allow Freedom of Speech. Funny how no one can answer your question. 
:XD: Funnier still, is that you had to ask others your opinion on the question!!!!!!

You are so brainwashed, you cannot see the forest through the trees.

:XD: :XD:  :XD: 

I could have predicted: you called the lady who posted about the movie a "racist". Typical answer; that is not an example of your own thoughts; just you 'following the leader' and your Party Platform's answer to any challenge.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi-suzi, If you are insulted by "Cretins" as you have posted in the 'groupie' forum; one wonders what thay says about you?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

"Take care of me and I will be your slave"! :0)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I think you do a good job,Why must our Second in command have all the fun. cereal boxes famous people, what can compare with these famous ones.

It's so nice to know you both.i bow to you, and say a big thanks to be before you all. Can I stay like the other side does?

Oatmeal for peanut butter cookies never thought of that.

Love the new one Byrdie, who is that handsome fellow with the bride. Too sweet.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Yarnie! The little guy is Knox. Hes one of the youngest grands and is Rachel 's (the bride's) cousin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe in Free Speech, and, to prove it, I defend your right to Free Speech too. 

I also defend my right to my private thoughts............

(the sounds of silence.)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I believe in Free Speech, and, to prove it, I defend your right to Free Speech too.
> 
> I also defend my right to my private thoughts............
> 
> (the sounds of silence.)


Good for you snoozi! :thumbup: As we all should!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

QUOTE OF THE DAY!

"You put $90 billion ... into solar and wind, to Solyndra and Fisker and Tester and Ener1. I mean, I had a friend who said you don't just pick the winners and losers, you pick the losers." --Mitt Romney to Barack Obama First Presidential Debate 3 Oct, 2012


What Romney didn't add was the fact that most of the $90 billion went to Obo's campaign bundlers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As readed from Progressives:

SnooziSuzi:

We are not dealing with classy pople in the GOP.

Insulted by Cretins.

Can't say the progressive are racist.

It is nice to be important,
But more important to be nice. 

Lots of reading about Cherf. 

I for one am proud to be a cretin.

Yes freedom of speak for all. After all is said and done we will follow with kindness who ever becomes President. 

Again with the progressvise do not sound racist??? Must mean that the GOP group are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I believe in Free Speech, and, to prove it, I defend your right to Free Speech too.
> 
> I also defend my right to my private thoughts............
> 
> (the sounds of silence.)


Sound of silence? think both sides hear the thoughts and we have the same rights.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

We've talked about AARP's denial of endorsing Romney or Obama. Here's one of the reasons behind AARP's "back pedal".

SHRINKING AARP IS LOSING PLENTY OF SENIORS-AARP's Fall from Grace

Dear Mr. Rand, 

Recently you sent us a letter encouraging us to renew our lapsed membership in AARP by the requested date. This isn't what you were looking for, but it's is the most honest response I can give you. Our coverage gap is a microscopic symptom of the real problem, a deepening lack of faith. While we have proudly maintained our membership for years and long admired the AARP goals and principles, regrettably, we can no longer endorse its abdication of our values. Your letter stated that we can count on AARP to speak up for our rights, yet the voice we hear is not ours. 

Your offer of being kept up to date on important issues through DIVIDED WE FAIL presents neither an impartial view nor the one we have come to embrace. We do believe that when two parties agree all the time on everything presented to them, one is probably not necessary. But, when the opinions and long term goals are diametrically opposed, the divorce is imminent. This is the philosophy which spawned our 200 years of government.

Once upon a time, we looked forward to being part of the senior demographic. We also looked to AARP to provide certain benefits and give our voice a power we could not possibly hope to achieve on our own. AARP once gave us a sense of belonging which we no longer enjoy. The Socialist politics practiced by the Obama Regime and empowered by AARP serves only to raise the blood pressure my medical insurance strives to contain. Clearly a conflict of interest there! We do not understand the AARP posture, feel greatly betrayed by the guiding forces that we expected to map out our senior years and leave your ranks with a great sense of regret. We mitigate that disappointment with the relief of knowing that we are not contributing to the problem anymore by renewing our membership. There are numerous other organizations which offer discounts without threatening our way of life or offending our sensibilities and values.

This Obama Regime scares the living daylights out of us. Not just for ourselves, but for our proud and bloodstained heritage. But more importantly for our children and grandchildren. Washington has rendered Soylent Green a prophetic cautionary tale rather than a nonfiction scare tactic. I have never endorsed any militant or radical groups, yet now I find myself listening to them. I don't have to agree with them to appreciate the fear which birthed their existence. Their borderline insanity presents little more than a balance to the voice of the Socialist Mindset in power. Perhaps I became American by a great stroke of luck in some cosmic uterine lottery, but in my adulthood I CHOOSE to embrace it and nurture the freedoms it represents as well as the responsibilities.

Your website generously offers us the opportunity to receive all communication in Spanish. ARE YOU KIDDING??? The illegal perpetrators have broken into our 'house', invaded our home without invitation or consent. The President insists we keep these illegal perpetrators in comfort and learn the perpetrator's language so we can communicate our reluctant welcome to them. I DON'T choose to welcome them, to support them, to educate them, to medicate them, or to pay for their food or clothing. American home invaders get arrested. Please explain to me why foreign lawbreakers can enjoy privileges on American soil that Americans do not get? Why do some immigrants have to play the game to be welcomed and others only have to break and enter to be welcomed? 

We travel for a living. Walt hauls horses all over this great country, averaging over 10,000 miles a month when he is out there. He meets more people than a politician on caffeine overdose. Of all the many good folks he enjoyed on this last 10,000 miles, this trip yielded only ONE supporter of the current Regime. One of us is out of touch with mainstream America . Since our poll is conducted without funding, I have more faith in it than ones that are driven by a need to yield AMNESTY (aka-make voters out of the foreign lawbreakers so they can vote to continue the government's free handouts). This addition of 10 to 20 million voters who then will vote to continue Socialism will OVERWHELM our votes to control the government's free handouts. It is a "slippery slope" we must not embark on! 

As Margret Thatcher (former Prime Minister of Great Britain ) once said "Socialism is GREAT - UNTIL you run out of other people's money".

We have decided to forward this to everyone on our mailing list, and will encourage them to do the same. With several hundred in my address book, I have every faith that the eventual exponential factor will make a credible statement to you. I am disappointed as all get-out! I am more scared than I have ever been in my entire life! I am ANGRY! I am MAD, and I'm NOT gonna take it anymore!

Walt & Cyndy Miller, 
Miller Farms Equine Transport


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Another celebrity endorsement for Obama. This time it's Snoop Dogg's. Just what we need, especially since Madonna's wasn't "impressive" enough.

http://www.ijreview.com/2012/10/18374-snoop-doggs-top-10-reasons-on-why-he-wont-vote-for-romney/


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

YEAH!!!......FOR OBAMA 2012!!!!

"freedom of speech"


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

NEWS FLASH!

Rasmussen Poll has Romney ahead 49-47 including in VA and FL with a virtual tie in OH.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

OMGosh...........you might want to 'edit' your very own comment........it's embarrassing...........you said you will defend your right to your private thoughts, then you said 'sounds of silence'...............to me and probably everyone else, you are admitting that there's nothing going on in there????
   


snoozi_suzi said:


> I believe in Free Speech, and, to prove it, I defend your right to Free Speech too.
> 
> I also defend my right to my private thoughts............
> 
> (the sounds of silence.)


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

well, we know that snoop dog (and his son) self-medicate....so who could possibly care what they have to say...........wonder why SD is originally from, maybe he and Obama had the same dope man 'back in the day'???



Bydie said:


> Another celebrity endorsement for Obama. This time it's Snoop Dogg's. Just what we need, especially since Madonna's wasn't "impressive" enough.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2012/10/18374-snoop-doggs-top-10-reasons-on-why-he-wont-vote-for-romney/


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

One last post before I head to the gym:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> YEAH!!!......FOR OBAMA 2012!!!!
> 
> "freedom of speech"


If what Snoppen dog has to say is freedom of speech, then what does that say??

I can't beleive what I have just read. Seem a lot of people feel the same way. 
The words are unbeleiveable.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

funny thing bydie........Obama probably really does feel this way. I was just telling my hubby the other night that Obama and Michele probably sit around in the evening literally laughing their ** off at the American people.



Bydie said:


> One last post before I head to the gym:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Something that I wanted to add, a comment about the 47%......what is so hard to understand about Romney's 47% comment???? Why do mature, grown people have to distort something just because they don't agree with what was said? It's not a secret that there are going to be people who will not vote for him............to be clear, there's at least 47% of people who won't vote for him......are you still confused? Read on.....

Obama's Admin. does nothing to help protect our borders, especially our Mexican borders.....allowing more and more illegal imms. to come in on a daily basis.........and what happens when they get here? If someone is suspected of being illegal, that's all that can be done, they are 'suspected'.......they DO NOT have to prove their legality to be in the U.S............how about the women who come here 'just to give birth' (anchor babies)....the women know they will be deported (or they should be deported IF they came here illegally) but their children can stay since they were actually born in the US........*so I wonder how many of the 47% are illegals who don't have to prove anything*

How about the people who don't have Photo Identification (which I don't know how they've been able to maneuver through life without some form of ID anyway???)? Do you think 'they' are gonna vote for Romney???

Romney is trying to hold our country to a better standard, a standard that we once had. America, at one time, was a Super Power and everyone wanted to be an American (or at least come here to see what it was all about, this great land of ours)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on! Great what you wrote!


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

It's sad how your bigotry distorts your view. The Affordable Health Care Act allows cancer victums to get health care, seniors to get check ups they could previously not afford, and most important...prevents health insurance companies from exploiting people's need for health care.

Do you hate Obama for his views...or the color of his skin. To me it's obvious you're a racist who can't admit your real feelings.

God help us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> We've talked about AARP's denial of endorsing Romney or Obama. Here's one of the reasons behind AARP's "back pedal".
> 
> SHRINKING AARP IS LOSING PLENTY OF SENIORS-AARP's Fall from Grace
> 
> ...


 Amen!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't care about Obama's skin color. I do not like his policies. His health care plan may help some people, but generally it is going to destroy health care for everyone. I do not want government running a healthcare program.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Amen, again!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't care about Obama's skin color. I do not like his policies. His health care plan may help some people, but generally it is going to destroy health care for everyone. I do not want government running a healthcare program.


We know Lukelucy but they have to throw the racism in just to try to get us off o and not admit to themselves what o has done to the country. It is not our fault but his! We didn'
t make a video of him being a racist and talking black in New Orleans.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

furgee said:


> I find pictures like that in terribly bad taste. I find it strange that a man who wants to be president keeps his money in Swiss and Island banks. What does he care if he cashes the economy more, his money is off shore. And why is he hiding his taxes? They cried we need to see your birth cert. and when Obama showed it they still didn't believe it. So let's see what Romney is hiding in his taxes! The president no matter who he is does not make the financial decision, it is CONGRESS, and it is those crazies in congress who ruined the nations credit rating, would not help get the country moving again.
> Obama is who I am voting for !!! And the Democrat who is running in my congressional race too.


Do you really know the truth or just what you want to beleive. Why do you not ask the same of your president? The truths about him are out there. I have read both sides, I really think you need to too.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Other than this comment right here, I will not address anyone, on any topic, who accuses me of being racist.....and I encourage the rest to do the same.....they just want a reaction.............

Obama's the one who ranted about Nu Awlenz not gittin they money........yet we find out that HIS SIGNATURE is/was on a bill to vote AGAINST the Stafford Bill that would have given money to Nu Awlenz..........can any Prog. address this issue?????????????

Obama's the one who sat in a pew EVERY Sunday morning for 20 years, listening to the teachings and preachings of Rev. Jeremiah Wright, a straight up, no getting around this one RACIST.

And to Violowl specifically...............I think my deceased grand-mother would beg to differ with you as to whether I am a RACIST or not, that is if you're inferring that I am a Skin Color Racist, which I think you are, although there are many forms of racism..........so what 'kind' of racist are you accusing me of being?

May I ask, look at my profile picture. Tell me which characteristics you can point out that would show anyone that I have African American blood in me? Would it be my thickness (my body)? Could it be the color of my hair?

So again, I do believe some of my family members would disagree that I am a racist.........:-( :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Violowl said:


> It's sad how your bigotry distorts your view. The Affordable Health Care Act allows cancer victums to get health care, seniors to get check ups they could previously not afford, and most important...prevents health insurance companies from exploiting people's need for health care.
> 
> Do you hate Obama for his views...or the color of his skin. To me it's obvious you're a racist who can't admit your real feelings.
> 
> God help us.


Famous Black people I admire

Colin Powell, Condoleeze Rice, Thrugood Marshall, Andrew young, and Allen West. But of course you will not like the last one for sure, he is a republican. I do so hope some day he will run for President.
Booker T. Washinton, Madam C.J. Walker, Ernest Everett Just

Marian Anderson, Nat King Cole Diana Ross, Dizzy Gillespie, Steveie Wonder

Bill Cosby, Morgan Freeman, Jame Earl Jones, Sidney Poiter, Denzel Washington, Oprah Winfrey

Hank Aaron Arthur Ashe Kareem Abul-Javvor, Jackie Robinson Michael Jordon.
But most of all Martin Luther King Jr., Rosa Parks, Roy Wilkins, and Medgar Evers. 
There are so many more, but these are the ones I know of.
Thats how racist I am, ten to one you do not know who many of these people are.
Yes I did not mention our President Obama, because I am sure that is one you know. 
I do not get it do not like his policy, it has nothing to do with his race.

The only black person right now I do not like and that may change is Snoop Doggie, He does not represent anything that is good about his race.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Mia Love and Thomas Sowell!!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Mia Love and Thomas Sowell!!!!!!!


I just knew you all would know some beautiful smart black people. Espeically you Brydie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I bet none will read what I have posted as the Left does not read anything that comes from the right. But I for one and most of the poeple who are republicans do know.

Plus you will find that most have study both sides, not just oneside and know what they are talking about.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Mia Love and Thomas Sowell!!!!!!!
> ...


And my beautiful Grandaughter, Gracie!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh yes...she is a beauty for sure. Beautiful eyes! Sweet smile. She looks to be a confident young lady.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't care about Obama's skin color. I do not like his policies. His health care plan may help some people, but generally it is going to destroy health care for everyone. I do not want government running a healthcare program.


Nor do I care about skin color. There are thousands of people of color who are voting for Romney. Yep--keep gov't out of our health care.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Violowl said:


> It's sad how your bigotry distorts your view. The Affordable Health Care Act allows cancer victums to get health care, seniors to get check ups they could previously not afford, and most important...prevents health insurance companies from exploiting people's need for health care.
> 
> Do you hate Obama for his views...or the color of his skin. To me it's obvious you're a racist who can't admit your real feelings.
> 
> God help us.


Don't hate him...hate his policies and how his decisions have hurt the whole country. Yes, and that's all seniors will get...a check up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Why of course she is beautiful she takes after her grandmother, heart and soul.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Oh yes...she is a beauty for sure. Beautiful eyes! Sweet smile. She looks to be a confident young lady.


Thanks Sue and that's without any makeup! Lucky girl. One day her little sister was sitting on my lap during her older brother's basketball game and we were comparing skin color with our arms. I said, "Oh Lily! You have the most beautiful skin." She replied, "Thank you Grammy. I'm sorry that you are so white and wrinkly"! I nearly dropped her from my lap I was laughing so hard. :O)


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> furgee said:
> 
> 
> > I find pictures like that in terribly bad taste. I find it strange that a man who wants to be president keeps his money in Swiss and Island banks. What does he care if he cashes the economy more, his money is off shore. And why is he hiding his taxes? They cried we need to see your birth cert. and when Obama showed it they still didn't believe it. So let's see what Romney is hiding in his taxes! The president no matter who he is does not make the financial decision, it is CONGRESS, and it is those crazies in congress who ruined the nations credit rating, would not help get the country moving again.
> ...


Thank you yarnlady. You know...in the beginning --- ALL the news covered Obamas life growing up. Where he came from what he was all about. His work in Chicago..the people he friended up with, his church. NBC, CBS, FOX,CNN plus all local told the truth about this unknown Obama. What happened to those truths today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes...she is a beauty for sure. Beautiful eyes! Sweet smile. She looks to be a confident young lady.
> ...


Oh out of the mouth of babes, too funny.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Another telling picture. This time of George Romney, Mitt's father. Dang....what a racist!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

She is so beautiful, and you are so lucky.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She is so beautiful, and you are so lucky.


Thank you Lukelucy and Yarnie and all. Yes, I am lucky and very blessed. I thank Father every day for all that He has given me!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes...she is a beauty for sure. Beautiful eyes! Sweet smile. She looks to be a confident young lady.
> ...


LOL Oh Bless her heart... that is cool!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Another telling picture. This time of George Romney, Mitt's father. Dang....what a racist!!!!


Oh that can't be right, gee what a racist.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> Another telling picture. This time of George Romney, Mitt's father. Dang....what a racist!!!!


Ohhhh!!!!...there's our George Romney...good man. We here in MI were so pleased with him. Yep, our next President of the United States is his son......and George would be so happy for our country having his son Mitt leading.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Another telling picture. This time of George Romney, Mitt's father. Dang....what a racist!!!!
> ...


Oh Sue, I keep forgetting to tell you. I have two nieces who live in Holland. What a beautiful town. Lucky you!!!!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

you are dead on with this comment........I don't 'hate' Obama, but I do hate his policies!!!


SueLD said:


> Violowl said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad how your bigotry distorts your view. The Affordable Health Care Act allows cancer victums to get health care, seniors to get check ups they could previously not afford, and most important...prevents health insurance companies from exploiting people's need for health care.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I was just reading that all mention of Frank Marshall Davis has been expunged from the audio version of "Dreams From My Fathers". Hmmmmm! Wonder why? Could it be because he was Obama's mentor and a card carrying Communist (and as some assert Obama's REAL father?)

1984 all over again...rewriting of history!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

How can we be Racist against Obama when he's not black, lol


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Karen! Really! Don't be asking logical questions here! And please remember to be nice to the Progs and cut them some slack. Afterall, it's difficult enough for them to live life when so handicapped by truth. 

If you're not careful, Queen will have to give you a pair of red slippers so you are able to "tread lightly"! ;O)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen2835,

To be technically correct, we are not total racists, only HALF racist. I vote for this being a new entry in the dictionary.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Karen2835,
> 
> To be technically correct, we are not total racists, only HALF racist. I vote for this being a new entry in the dictionary.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Ahhh....nice ... small world. Yes, Holland is Dutch. My ancestors helped bring the Dutch group into Holland. Many ancestors mayors, builders of businesses, on Hospital boards, waterways, roads. Now during our Tulip Time the Hispanics celebrate their traditions also. Works great and fun for all.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


You have a wonderful ancestry. 
My one niece always has a craft/food booth at Tulip Time. My Sis is usually there to help her and I'm hoping to go next year.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> I was just reading that all mention of Frank Marshall Davis has been expunged from the audio version of "Dreams From My Fathers". Hmmmmm! Wonder why? Could it be because he was Obama's mentor and a card carrying Communist (and as some assert Obama's REAL father?)
> 
> 1984 all over again...rewriting of history!


Oh good grief. Of course! Seems Obama campaign has it easy not having to talk of his next 4 years ideas but SLAM Romney...so much coming out telling the truth about Obama he just doesn't have time to tell what he will do for America.
I think the debate showed how tired he is of saying "lies from Romney". He underestimated Romney but went in there knowing he was going to let Romney speak...BUT Obama had more speaking time than Romney. So what more did you get out of Obama in the extra time he had taken to speak? I know it didn't seem like it since Mitt was so strong and Presidential. I feel thinks all he needs is a camera on him and no voice and people will vote for him. CO is a Dem state. But eyes were opened and ears were listening...many changed their minds about Romney that night. They did not see or hear the man that Obama and his crew have been saying about Mitt...finding Obama's 'truths' false. So they question Obama's truth in other matters now and are taking another look at what the heck has been going on here these past 4 years! Ya, good question CO. There is some real concern now for what the 'truth' is.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Good for her!....we love the booths...arts and crafts and some international foods represented. So fun. Be sure to hit the Sat. parade-it is the largest. Nothing what it used to be but is the biggest with floats and bands and a lot of Dutch Costumes and Wood Shoes. All the girls and today some of the boys in high schools from Holland here, perform Dutch Dance on the streets and at Windmill Island and elsewhere. Something all the kids do. I did it. And played my saxophone in the Holland High Dutch Band wearing wooden shoes and a little dance with our 'Tip Toe Though The Tulips' music. Yes, many Tulips planted along curbs of side walks, parks, Tulip Farms. Clean community which the Dutch are very proud of. On Lake Michigan with lots of beaches and camping. "Beautiful' is a good description for sure. Hope you make it out here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Hey I was born in Petoskey,Mich. lived in Alanson till we moved to Wis. I am related to a man by the name of Cook,he came over on the Mayflower. I can be a mayflower madem don't ya know.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh Yarnie! I have some buttons made of petoskey stone! They're so interesting!
So we will have to start addressing you in ' thee' and ' thou' form???? :0)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Oh Yarnie! I have some buttons made of petoskey stone! They're so interesting!


Oh that is my favorite thing to do is go into lake michigan and collect them. Grandma took us to a stone quary to find them. 
I have a huge stone on my desk .


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Karen2835,
> ...


So you finally admitted you are racists. It is right here for all to see in black and white. No pun intended.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

The Dems. are slipping...........why aren't they talking about how Romney is responsible for the tainted steroid shots? After all, they came from a pharmaceutical company in Massachusetts????


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Hey! me too with ancestry from the Mayflower. John Alden is his name. Gee does that make us related!? LOL Hubby and I took a trip out east an boarded an exact replica of the Mayflower....that was so cool...SMALL very SMALL...amazing all those folks with kids set their sails across that mass of ocean. Unbelievable!!! It's no wonder others didn't make it to our shores. Petoskey!!!! Love Petoskey...beautiful up there....always search the beaches for Petoskey stones. ummmm...nice. Love sitting on the beach watching the sun set. So lovely. Okay so are you still residing near Lake Michigan there in Wis?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Oh Yarnie! I have some buttons made of petoskey stone! They're so interesting!
> So we will have to start addressing you in ' thee' and ' thou' form???? :0)


No just madem of the mayflower? I am not good at the thee and thou stuff. 
I am also DAR, daughter of the American revolutionary. 
See thats what I is. I's so importanta.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Do you think we could do that now on the tiny ship?? I love Lake Michigan. I use to spend summers there after we moved to Wisconsin. I love sit on beach too and love sunset, and oh when a full moon shown over the water, I loved it.
I live near Madison now. Have to go over ever summer to look at the Lake.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Yes...can't but help to fall in love with Lake Michigan. Have you seen it during Jan or Feb when the 'ice burgs' fill our shores? Many people are shocked when they see our Lake. It's much bigger than what they anticipated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


I love it when the ice comes up on shore and the cracking sound it makes forgot the name of it. Isn't it funny how they think it is so small. I love the sand dunes. Oh you are making me so missing it. I also love the pine smell espeical at grandma's house in the morning when there was a fog coming off lake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> The Dems. are slipping...........why aren't they talking about how Romney is responsible for the tainted steroid shots? After all, they came from a pharmaceutical company in Massachusetts????


Now Karen don't go giving them any ideas. :roll: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


I wish i could remember now which site I found and you could read the diary's of them and what happen to them in America. Have you seen it? I will try to find it again if I can. I remember John Alden's name too.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

YarnLady...Oh yes, yes, yes, it touches all our senses. I used to have horses. Would get a bunch of us horse lovers together and ride. One time we took a ride to Lake Michigan. We had a wonderful time, doing a little jumping over fallen tress and narrow path climbing forest dunes, eek! going through the woods and up the sand dunes and as we got closer to the Lake the horses were all reacting to the smell...oh ya...it was exciting! The horses we snorting, some sweating with excitement, horses clearing their noses...LOL Was great! We took a break before we descended down the dune. Some horses never experienced this (most of them hadn't- about 8 of us) and were freaking out but settled down after a while as we sat there on top of a dune looking beyond the dunes and out to that huge mass of shimmering blue water. Got the horses down to the water and again some freaked out for a bit but then managed fine and some went into the water. Sister had all she could do to keep her horse from going out deeper...he loved the water. Gosh that was fun! We were all exhausted as were the horses. Was a great great day. I bet every horse and person on that ride had dreams of Lake Michigan that night. No pictures but very vivid in my mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


I would suggest you go back to page 57 and tell me how racist I am. But then am sure you won't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> YarnLady...Oh yes, yes, yes, it touches all our senses. I used to have horses. Would get a bunch of us horse lovers together and ride. One time we took a ride to Lake Michigan. We had a wonderful time, doing a little jumping over fallen tress and narrow path climbing forest dunes, eek! going through the woods and up the sand dunes and as we got closer to the Lake the horses were all reacting to the smell...oh ya...it was exciting! The horses we snorting, some sweating with excitement, horses clearing their noses...LOL Was great! We took a break before we descended down the dune. Some horses never experienced this (most of them hadn't- about 8 of us) and were freaking out but settled down after a while as we sat there on top of a dune looking beyond the dunes and out to that huge mass of shimmering blue water. Got the horses down to the water and again some freaked out for a bit but then managed fine and some went into the water. Sister had all she could do to keep her horse from going out deeper...he loved the water. Gosh that was fun! We were all exhausted as were the horses. Was a great great day. I bet every horse and person on that ride had dreams of Lake Michigan that night. No pictures but very vivid in my mind.


Oh i so wish I had been with you. You are making me miss it all the more.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Violowl said:


> It's sad how your bigotry distorts your view. The Affordable Health Care Act allows cancer victums to get health care, seniors to get check ups they could previously not afford, and most important...prevents health insurance companies from exploiting people's need for health care.
> 
> Do you hate Obama for his views...or the color of his skin. To me it's obvious you're a racist who can't admit your real feelings.
> 
> God help us.


Well, I would say it is sad how your ignorance of the AHCA distorts your views. Tell me exactly how those you mentioned will pay for the mandated health care that you say they will receive? Do you hate Romney for his views or the color of his skin? Sounds like you are a racist because you cannot consider voting for Romney whose plan helps more than Obama's plan would; so you must be a racist.

Romney wants everyone to have affordable health care, not just those who can afford health care or a fine. Because what every Dem who spews as you do never states is the fact that most of those w/out health insur cannot afford ANY health insur or fine. With Obamacare they still must pay an insurance premium; the poor don't, your taxes will be raised so you can pay to cover them.

God help you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I would like you to name other blacks, that you know of other then President Obama, and not what is on my list. and i do mean ones that you know about???


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Karen2835,
> 
> To be technically correct, we are not total racists, only HALF racist. I vote for this being a new entry in the dictionary.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Why is it the only answer that is put on here by the Left is we are racist. Because we don't except the policys of our President? 

That is getting to be as old as dirty. 

If you don't agree your a racist.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


ConanO'K Perhaps you missed the discussion and photos of the Asians and Blacks who are within the families of those Conservatives you call Racist. Do you have eyes and ears or only an open mouth which you use to empty your brain?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> The Dems. are slipping...........why aren't they talking about how Romney is responsible for the tainted steroid shots? After all, they came from a pharmaceutical company in Massachusetts????


Oh, that's an easy one Karen. John Kerry and Elizabeth Warren are from Mass. JK trains Obama for debates and EW was a keynote speaker, as well as the black Mass Governor Patrick.

You see, the Dems will never admit the truth, that these 3 blunt heads are from a state that would allow such to go on, now can they?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like you to name other blacks, that you know of other then President Obama, and not what is on my list. and i do mean ones that you know about???


Yarnie! You cannot be serious - do you actually think ConanO'K could actually name, admire or befriend a black person or welcome a black person into her home or family? What are you drinking?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I find the progressives very irrational. Crazy.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey gals! Did you know 'we' are lemmings, stupid, dumb racists and have no original thought and follow a new GOP party line and leader?

Read the Lean Left managed forum where the leader says the Right won't start a managed, invitation forum because we only want to post in their forum, and we are only posting in the greater forum to antagonize them. Don't they know the grass is greener on our side?

Can the Progressives get any more stupid? I can guarantee not one Conservative is willing to give up Freedom of Speech in order to be part of the managed forum and have each post monitored, managed, deleted etc by a self-appointed, non-elected, dictator. In order to become a Prog, one must be willing to call another a "racist" regardless of evidence to the contrary, facts or discussion.

BTW: they are *still* complaining about how many years of tax returns Romney didn't release!!!!! I'm willing to bet very few, if any, could even read and understand a tax return well enough to discuss rationally and intelligently.

Furthermore, do you know what .....I think they are up to something like 6 active members now .....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma... Snoozi-suzi said the comments that were posted and deleted in the Progressive forum, which you re-posted here, are "racist" and another Prog groupie called them "crap."


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hey gals! Did you know we are lemmings, stupid, dumb racists and have no original thought and follow a new GOP party line and leader?
> 
> Read the Lean Left managed forum where the leader says the Right won't start a managed, invitation forum because we only want to post in their forum, and we are only posting in the greater forum to antagonize them. Don't they know the grass is greener on our side?
> 
> ...


Whoot! That many?????


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hey gals! Did you know 'we' are lemmings, stupid, dumb racists and have no original thought and follow a new GOP party line and leader?
> 
> Read the Lean Left managed forum where the leader says the Right won't start a managed, invitation forum because we only want to post in their forum, and we are only posting in the greater forum to antagonize them. Don't they know the grass is greener on our side?
> 
> ...


It's a tough life when you're existing under an "truth" handicap. Poor Lilly....life has gotten no easier for her even though she's surrounded by "minions".


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Bydie; I had quadruple the progressive membership number of customers at my yard sale today, on a cold, cloudy, holiday Monday! 

I will state my customer were sharp and highly good debaters .....

I love to give stuff away when a customer can negotiate his side!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hi Bydie; I had quadruple the progressive membership number of customers at my yard sale today, on a cold, cloudy, holiday Monday!
> 
> I will state my customer were sharp and highly good debaters .....
> 
> I love to give stuff away when a customer can negotiate his side!


That makes it a lot more fun, doesn't it. Especially when the debaters are intelligent. :thumbup:

Hope you made a lot of moola. Enjoy the fruits of your labor as I understand that there's a case before the SC that could make us pay "taxes" and "fees" from items sold at our garage sales, ebay, etc. Don't you just LOVE government???


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> That makes it a lot more fun, doesn't it. Especially when the debaters are intelligent. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you made a lot of moola. Enjoy the fruits of your labor as I understand that there's a case before the SC that could make us pay "taxes" and "fees" from items sold at our garage sales, ebay, etc. Don't you just LOVE government???


Today was v e r y slow. I expected as much, but I wanted to be outside and get some fresh air. I only sold $145; a normal 'good' yard sale for me is $400-$500. I'm stacking and packing the remainder and will donate to the Salvation Army this week. Once I've tried selling the goods on eBay several times and at a couple of yard sales; I donate everything to the Sal Army or to someone who wants it.

Yes, I've heard about yet another new tax. That is why I donated so much last year (over $18,000 of new inventory) as I know sooner than later I'd loose the tax deduction.

My sister and I have a blast doing yard sales; we have a small megaphone and run specials, tell jokes, work with the kids to teach them how to make change and choices; dress the ladies in finery; we have a ball.

We have 'regulars' and people tell me what they like or want and if I have 'it' in my inventory I sometimes e-mail them or call them in advance to let them know I'm having a sale.

Today will be our last this year as I got too cold and probably will be fighting the chills later this week.


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

Blah blah blah


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it the Lean Left forum now? Not the Progressive Forum? That group is more than a little nuts.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Violowl said:


> Blah blah blah


Lovely AND classy!


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Violowl said:



> Blah blah blah


What's YOUR problem? Slow day for you?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Is it the Lean Left forum now? Not the Progressive Forum? That group is more than a little nuts.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-103818-1.html


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

i thought of that but then what would they do without the ideas that they do and have gotten from us, lmao


theyarnlady said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > The Dems. are slipping...........why aren't they talking about how Romney is responsible for the tainted steroid shots? After all, they came from a pharmaceutical company in Massachusetts????
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Government take-over for sure............otherwise, why would we be 'fined' for NOT taking the health insurance that Obama so 'freely' is offering us.

All of those who pretend to care about the elderly.....start saving your pennies now so you can help them because I'm sure that the seniors that I know who are now on fixed incomes, surely won't be able to afford Obamacare.

Why in the heck should senior citizens need Obamacare? Isn't that what MEDICARE was 'supposed' to be for????



Cherf said:


> Violowl said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad how your bigotry distorts your view. The Affordable Health Care Act allows cancer victums to get health care, seniors to get check ups they could previously not afford, and most important...prevents health insurance companies from exploiting people's need for health care.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL and how many of those 6 people are multiple personalities??? Dr. Freud calling...............


Cherf said:


> Hey gals! Did you know 'we' are lemmings, stupid, dumb racists and have no original thought and follow a new GOP party line and leader?
> 
> Read the Lean Left managed forum where the leader says the Right won't start a managed, invitation forum because we only want to post in their forum, and we are only posting in the greater forum to antagonize them. Don't they know the grass is greener on our side?
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

and you forgot one.........intelligent


Bydie said:


> Violowl said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Judy M posted this on Lean Forward/ Lean Left. I knew it wouldn't last long on that forum, less than 24 hours. It is to good for others not to read it.
> 
> "True or not, it's really worth thinking about.
> 
> ...


Thanks lady, I posted on there to tell one of them where to find site, and then the rant began, Since I was deleted too, I wonder what is going on with the six of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Violowl said:


> Blah blah blah


What is the matter with you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Violowl said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah
> ...


Oh new picture, I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

So many things that you said hit home. His upbringing... a father who tried to kill his mother with a machete. Scary. I will see this movie. I wrote earlier that he was photographed with a book in his hand: "Post America". He does not care about America. Only himself. He is out to destroy us!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Mia Love and Thomas Sowell!!!!!!!


I was going to add them! Love them both.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you notice that none of them have posted anything about the black race and those that have contributed to America. 

But we are racist. 

You should read what they have posted about us,especially after all the name calling they do over here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> Violowl said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah
> ...


tee hee, good one.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

This is what happened in MY home town.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/10/08/lg-plant-that-got-150m-to-make-volt-batteries-in-michigan-puts-workers-on/


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> So many things that you said hit home. His upbringing... a father who tried to kill his mother with a machete. Scary. I will see this movie. I wrote earlier that he was photographed with a book in his hand: "Post America". He does not care about America. Only himself. He is out to destroy us!


That is clearly the message I've been getting these past 4 years.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> This is what happened in MY home town.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/10/08/lg-plant-that-got-150m-to-make-volt-batteries-in-michigan-puts-workers-on/


That is horrible Sue. I hope it doesn't affect your family personally.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

More "good" news regarding Sequestration. As if government contract jobs being inpacted by sequestration isn't bad enough, we now learn that it will also affect the veterans. We know that Boeing has announced the end of 600 jobs and here are some other diabolical changes:

According to Military.com if/when sequestration happens, Tricare (health insurance for vets and retirees)is going to be cut, along with GI bill (tuition for vets) and family services including mental health...read PTSD. There are a number of other issues that will be impacted but these are some of the most serious. Tricare being cut will mean that the VA Health facilities are going to be swamped by vets who cannot get care through their regular physicians because Tricare will be cut. THANK YOU HARRY REID! As we've said time and again, Liberals/Progs hate the military. This is SINFUL!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> More "good" news regarding Sequestration. As if government contract jobs being inpacted by sequestration isn't bad enough, we now learn that it will also affect the veterans. We know that Boeing has announced the end of 600 jobs and here are some other diabolical changes:
> 
> According to Military.com if/when sequestration happens, Tricare (health insurance for vets and retirees)is going to be cut, along with GI bill (tuition for vets) and family services including mental health...read PTSD. There are a number of other issues that will be impacted but these are some of the most serious. Tricare being cut will mean that the VA Health facilities are going to be swamped by vets who cannot get care through their regular physicians because Tricare will be cut. THANK YOU HARRY REID! As we've said time and again, Liberals/Progs hate the military. This is SINFUL!


Wait! I just had another thought. Now SWSNBN will be able to go around to EVERY V.A. center in the whole country and personally, single-handedly change each of them into the MOST up- to- date medical facility modeled EXACTLY like those in.....Cuba???? or Mexico????? Wow! What a God- send she will be!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happened in MY home town.
> ...


I'll never forget that day O came into town. Handing money out to these 'green businesses'....he gave one stable company JCI (car parts) the same amt to hire people...WOW 1.5 mil to hire '150' folks from the area. I was ticked to say the least. So many had high hopes...all down the drain. Did not effect personally...some family working for JCI (been there for years) still able to work right now, but things are shaky all over with our businesses, and come winter - always lays offs. So many people in Holland & area lost jobs and just leave their homes. Court dockets are full of issues with homes. I know...I saw pages and pages of these scheduled in county court house. ALL Housing issues. Unbelievable and these poor folks come in with children, I see them. Many issues with Fannie Mae & Bank of America. Illegal foreclosures run rampart. Unfortunately, many people do not have the material to back them up, nor do they understand the law and issues and can not afford reputable legal aid. Lawyers bombarded with housing issues and take those that are easily dealt with. People are being screwed royally.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


That is so sad.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care about Obama's skin color. I do not like his policies. His health care plan may help some people, but generally it is going to destroy health care for everyone. I do not want government running a healthcare program.
> ...


Hi, I am a person of color (Red) that is and I am voting for Romney!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have a good friend who is Red...she is a riot. Love that girl - she can brighten anyone's day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


ConanO'K (AKA) LillyK why don't you turn over a new leaf as your words are getting old.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Violowl said:


> Blah blah blah


And where did you arrive from---Neverland?

If you don't like what you read, then simply don't read! Those instructions cannot be plainer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They are sneaking things into Medicare that will cost seniors plenty if they are not on their toes. If you are an "inpatient" in a hospital for 3 days, Medicare will pay for rehabilitation for a certain period of time. But if the hospital classifies you an "outpatient," there for "observation" they will pay for the hospital but not for any rehabititation.
> 
> This info is from the last AARP Bulletin.
> 
> I believe one of the items in Obamacare is to penalize the hospital if a patient is re-admitted with in 30 days. So if Medicare won't pay, isn't this rationed care?


Yes, as my 91 year old uncle was dismissed from a hospital to a nursing home then he had a heart attack so now they are telling his daughter that Medicare won't pay because he was admitted before 30 days out of the hospital.

He was out of the hospital for only 3 days. She does not know how she is going to pay the bill as he had nothing except a very small 2 bedroom house that is is terrible repair.

Do you think the hospital will take a house on a reservation? Under Obama care, they will take away all those "shacks" they live in and own the land too.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> joeysomma... Snoozi-suzi said the comments that were posted and deleted in the Progressive forum, which you re-posted here, are "racist" and another Prog groupie called them "crap."


Sounds like an endorsement to me, since they are 180 degrees off much of the time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie, your granddaughter's wedding picture and picture of your othergranddaugter are such a delight. Thanks for showing off the "beauty" in your family. Also, grandson is a handsome young man.

Wedding cake is lovely.

Somehow, I am not getting notices on new comments on this thread. Has a naughty Prog been at work? Where is SWWBM these days--too silent.

Guess ConanO'K (aka) LillyK probably has her under her "leaf" these days on her private site. They need some color in their lives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey you all Have to ask you something Snoozi Suzi, Is question the rights on Leanforward/lean left. she has been told that she is only to post her answer to that site. 

I want to ask everone if we could not go off on her if she ask us a legitlment question. Try just to be polite. 

Now that Ingreid has been welcome back there is no doubt what she will do to that grouop if she doesn't follow the rules. As she has call me a lier and others names on here,am sure she will be not able to control herself.

I am just asking you all, follow how you want to this is not lean forward/lean left. 

Also it seem O and I have a new personality out there new not here long. Short answers ect. If it walks like a duck looks like a duck, talks like a duck, it's a duck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma... Snoozi-suzi said the comments that were posted and deleted in the Progressive forum, which you re-posted here, are "racist" and another Prog groupie called them "crap."
> ...


I have found on the left tv news that is what we all are called, so can see where that is coming from.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf, I agree that they can not post one black person they admire. Sad isn't it. 

Do you know I was on the fence on who I would vote for until our men in Libya were killed, the lies that came out that it was because of a video? That even the ambrassador's diary ask for help. The president then with Clinton make a tape to apologize to the Arab nations for something that was not true, plus money being spent to make this video.Plus we continue to give these nation million of taxes dollars. That even his own party is starting a committee to see what really happen there., but is suppose not to meet until after elections. That the FBI would not go into Libya for three weeks as they felt it was to hot there and may be harmed. That was after a news reporter found the Ambrassador's diary, telling of his fears for his life. Yet the President continues to lie and say it was a video. It is said the committee will not meet until after the elections. These men where attack with massive weapons yet not allowed to have it for themselves. 
Four lives for the foolishness and lieing President. How dare he think so little of four American citzens, to make himself look like a special wonderful person that loves America and wants the best for it. Plus I do not think it was right for him to bow to and Arab leader. Then show no respect for Isreal President even when going to the UN to sit down and talk with him. The movie star role was more important,eye candy he says of himself on the View.To think I almost would have even thought to vote for a man like this. End of rant.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama must go.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yarnie! Hurray! And you are not alone. I think that many have had their eyes open as a result of the tragedy in Libya. 

At the wedding on Saturday, three of the guests (African-Americans) who voted for O, said they will be voting for Romney this time. I met a gal at the gym yesterday (white) who said the same and a couple of other friends (A-A) who voted for him in 08 have said they are just not going to vote, period. I know that's a small sampling, but if it's happening in Georgia, imagine how it must be going in other states. 

I'm looking forward to the next debates.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Great! More people need to vote for Romney. Glad your friends see the light.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Hey gals! Did you know 'we' are lemmings, stupid, dumb racists and have no original thought and follow a new GOP party line and leader?
> 
> Read the Lean Left managed forum where the leader says the Right won't start a managed, invitation forum because we only want to post in their forum, and we are only posting in the greater forum to antagonize them. Don't they know the grass is greener on our side?
> 
> ...


Should Obama be re-elected and his plans go into full swing, guess who will be yelling "How did that happen?" the loudest when they lose all their rights?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

There are so many people out there on the dole that it is so possible he will be re-elected. Gimme, Gimme, people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There are so many people out there on the dole that it is so possible he will be re-elected. Gimme, Gimme, people.


I could not agree more, and there will be more gimmes add to that when more jobs are lost. Now lets see who will be paying for this? I wonder, gee there is a tuff question, how will the lean too's answer that one.

Where are Obama's taxes records? Have they been put out there? Reason I ask is never have seem them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bydie, I am also looking forward to the next debates. As long as Romney sticks with the basic facts, Obama is helpless. The truth for Obama is whatever he chooses it to be, whatever is necessary for him to turn things in his favor. 

Obama created his own fantasy bubble. Inventing his history in 2 autobiographies. Challenging anything in this self-created world brings automatic charges of racism and countless attacks.

Obama cannot deal with the facts, as they are all against him. It is a major problem for him. As long as Romney sticks to facts, the problem will be insurmountable for Obama. This is the real reason Obama lost the debate.

As for Joe Biden .......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey you all Have to ask you something Snoozi Suzi, Is question the rights on Leanforward/lean left. she has been told that she is only to post her answer to that site.
> 
> I want to ask everone if we could not go off on her if she ask us a legitlment question. Try just to be polite.
> 
> ...


I take everthing I said about her back, and for them to put done JudyM gee isn't it fun to have your own little corner of the world and say only what you want and teel the others in my words how kind your post are. Plus now you can't even post on other sites just put your replys on LF/LL. Wondr when new rule will take effect of hiding post so no one can see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gals! Did you know 'we' are lemmings, stupid, dumb racists and have no original thought and follow a new GOP party line and leader?
> ...


Oh but wait for the excuses they will say when it falls apart.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Was Ingried kicked off the forum or something? What happened. It has been a relief, really.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good Grief! When are they going to shut up about Big Bird? I mean, really enough is enough..........at least with the 'slams', there is some substance to them, but this Big Bird crap is outright silly, childish stuff.....Big Bird ruined the economy......someone seems to be losing his grip on reality.............


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey just wanted to say hi, from OHIO

All is good, and Mitt is ahead

Mom told me that now because of obamacare, she/dad are charged a facility fee when the walk into the hospital, even for a 5 min appoint with her doctor. And the fee can be applied if they go to the doctor's office that is less than 45 miles away. How will parents/seniors afford those facility fees. And don't start me on how he has decreased federal money to the states (Ohio) for Meals on Wheels. 

Sad time we live when people just run around after him like a rabbit being chased by greyhounds. Am I allowed to say greyhounds or is that being racist? Never know what the left thinks.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

and how many watched the debate, 67 million people......yep, that's right, that's exactly what Romney said....Big Bird Ruined The Economy........what a moron Obama is.........just stupid, childish. I mean, really!?

Obama simply has NOTHING to say, so he'll continue on with his Big Bird Theory til November 6.



karen2835 said:


> Good Grief! When are they going to shut up about Big Bird? I mean, really enough is enough..........at least with the 'slams', there is some substance to them, but this Big Bird crap is outright silly, childish stuff.....Big Bird ruined the economy......someone seems to be losing his grip on reality.............


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

you need to copy this to the other post, the yay or nay one.........this is something that is happening to REAL PEOPLE and not just something that we or others have 'heard' from some media source or the other. Your 'mom' is a real person who will be suffering because of Obamacare..............Your mom is NOT a statistic!!!



lovethelake said:


> Hey just wanted to say hi, from OHIO
> 
> All is good, and Mitt is ahead
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Because I'm fair, I'll post this photo of two of my three Red Republican Cardinals. Last week, I posted photos of my Democrat Turkey Birds, so today I'm covering the Right side.

There are three other free-loaders in the photo which was taken in the rain; there were actually about 12 birds in total between the two feeders we have for them when I took this photo today. Red is very patient to wait for others to eat first or along with him; he makes me Proud!

'Red" is my favorite - we have 3 males this year!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Because I'm fair, I'll post this photo of two of my three Red Republican Cardinals. Last week, I posted photos of my Democrat Turkey Birds, so today I'm covering the Right side.
> 
> There are three other free-loaders in the photo which was taken in the rain; there were actually about 12 birds in total between the two feeders we have for them when I took this photo today. Red is very patient to wait for others to eat first or along with him; he makes me Proud!
> 
> 'Red" is my favorite - we have 3 males this year!


I like your republican cardinals. Thanks for the picture Cherf.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I like them, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to share with you two things I have seen and heard on fox tonight. 

PBS has ask Obama campaign to pull the add on big bird. 

The second one is just disgusting picture put out by the Ass. Press.

It was of Romney leaning over in a class room of children. The little girl behind him had her both hands on each side of her face with her mouth in shape of and O. It looked like she was looking at his back side. The first caption on picture was removed. But they still left picture as it was. 

This is just the lowest picture I have ever seen. To use a child like that and put in the papers. Unbelievable it is the nasty, lowest form of journalism I have ever seen.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> bydie, I am also looking forward to the next debates. As long as Romney sticks with the basic facts, Obama is helpless. The truth for Obama is whatever he chooses it to be, whatever is necessary for him to turn things in his favor.
> 
> Obama created his own fantasy bubble. Inventing his history in 2 autobiographies. Challenging anything in this self-created world brings automatic charges of racism and countless attacks.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Obama's "Dreams From My Fathers". I understand that all references to Frank Marshall Davis, Obama's mentor (and some say his real father), have been expunged from the audio version of the book. Davis was a card carrying Communist and Obama was under his tutelage after his mother dumped him on her Communist parents. My first thought when I read this was "Hmmmm....what have we here? 1984?"

Admitting that Davis the Communist was his idol must be making things a bit hot for Obo.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf, you must live in HEAVEN!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting, Joeysmomma! I hadn't seen that!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf, you must live in HEAVEN!


I do - but have come back to haunt some others!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Sesame Street makes millions and does not need taxpayers' money to continue. Obama has mentioned Big Bird ten times more often than Libya and Medicare- tells you what and who Obo cares about. SS has told the Obama campaign to stop running ads showing Big Bird- guess SS doesn't like being associated with a loser either..

PBS received $444 million in taxpayers funding in one year- disgusting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Sesame Street makes millions and does not need taxpayers' money to continue. Obama has mentioned Big Bird ten times more often than Libya and Medicare- tells you what and who Obo cares about. SS has told the Obama campaign to stop running ads showing Big Bird- guess SS doesn't like being associated with a loser either..


Don't forget about AARP don't want him either.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Sesame Street makes millions and does not need taxpayers' money to continue. Obama has mentioned Big Bird ten times more often than Libya and Medicare- tells you what and who Obo cares about. SS has told the Obama campaign to stop running ads showing Big Bird- guess SS doesn't like being associated with a loser either..
> ...


I can think of lots who don't want Obo but few who do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do we really know who Obama is???
> Why does he have written on his gold ring, "there is no god but Allah?"
> Is he a secret Muslim?
> Why does he say "Holy Quran?"
> ...


That must be what he believes . He is not a Christian after all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama just keeps getting worse and worse. Yes, people still like him. Next debate will tell.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Now I am reading that Obama will change the Supreme Court forever. What is he doing? Such a radical man. He is changing the face of America - for the worst.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Subject: Obama turns down IBM's FREE offer to cut Medicare Fraud! (Part Of The Plan To Collapse The US ?)

Here is an extremely interesting interview video from FOX on the Obama Administrations rejection of a free proposal from IBM. Draw your own conclusions as to why the proposal was rejected.

Hope the whole United States population finds out about this. IBM offered to help reduce Medicare fraud for free. The offer is true.

Mort Zuckermann, US News and World Report, a Democrat, was interviewed on Fox and confirmed it. IBM has confirmed it. You won't believe it .

IBM offered to help reduce Medicare fraud for free.

What if I told you that the Chairman and CEO of IBM, Samuel J.. Palmisano, approached

President Obama and members of his administration before the healthcare bill debates with a plan that would reduce healthcare expenditures by $900 billion? Given the Obama Administration's adamancy that the United States of America simply had to make healthcare (read: health insurance) affordable for even the most dedicated welfare recipient, one would think he would have leaned forward in his chair, cupped his ear and said, "Tell me more!"

And what if I told you that the cost to the federal government for this program was nothing, zip, nada, zilch?

And, what if I told you that, in the end and after two meetings, President Obama and his team, instead of embracing a program that was proven to save money and one that was projected to save almost one trillion dollars - a private sector program costing the taxpayers nothing, zip, nada, zilch - said, "Thanks but no thanks" and then embarked on passing one of the most despised pieces of legislation in US history?

Well, it's all true.

Samuel J. Palmisano, the Chairman of the Board and CEO for IBM, said in a recent Wall Street Journal interview that he offered to provide the Obama Administration with a program that would curb healthcare claims fraud and abuse by almost one trillion dollars but the Obama White House turned the offer down.

Mr. Palmisano is quoted as saying during a taping http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcR_bLBHcJo; of The Wall Street Journal's Viewpoints program on September 14, 2010:

"We could have improved the quality and reduced the cost of the healthcare system by $900 billion...I said we would do it for free to prove that it works. They turned us down."

A second meeting between Mr. Palmisano and the Obama Administration took place two weeks later, with no change in the Obama Administration's stance. A call placed to IBM on October 8, 2010, by FOX News confirmed, via a spokesperson, that Mr. Palmisano stands by his statement.

Speaking with FOX News' Stuart Varney, Mort Zuckerman, Editor-in-Chief of US News & World Report, said, "It's a little bit puzzling because I think there is a huge amount of both fraud and inefficiency that American business is a lot more comfortable with and more effective in trying to reduce. And this is certainly true because the IBM people have studied this very carefully. And when Palmisano went to the White House and made that proposal, it was based upon a lot of work and it was not accepted.. And it's really puzzling...These are very, very responsible people and don't have a political ax to grind.

In Mr. Obama's shunning of a private sector program that would have saved our country almost $1 trillion in healthcare expenditures, presented to him as he declared a "crisis in healthcare," he proves two things beyond any doubt: that he is anti-Capitalist and anti-private sector in nature and that he can no longer be trusted to tell the truth in both his political declarations or espoused goals.

Be sure to click on the link above for Mr. Palmisano's statement.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I just read that African-American faith leaders including Dr. Martin Luther King's niece, Dr. Alveda King, are donating $1 Million dollars toward the defeat of Barack Obama and are encouraging their congregations to NOT vote for him.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

If you cannot win a re-election, cheat;

http://tinyurl.com/8d6fs4b


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I just read that African-American faith leaders including Dr. Martin Luther King's niece, Dr. Alveda King, are donating $1 Million dollars toward the defeat of Barack Obama and are encouraging their congregations to NOT vote for him.


Yeah! God Bless Them! Watch for the Progs to call them Racists.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > I just read that African-American faith leaders including Dr. Martin Luther King's niece, Dr. Alveda King, are donating $1 Million dollars toward the defeat of Barack Obama and are encouraging their congregations to NOT vote for him.
> ...


And "Uncle Toms"


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

So now, THEY are saying that the incident in Benghazi WAS NOT a mere protest, but was indeed a TERRORIST ATTACK. I wonder when Obo is going to make up his mind. 


There Was No Protest, Only a Terrorist Attack in Libya

The Obama Administrations story on the attack that killed Ambassador Chris Stevens has changed yet again.

In advance of a hearing on diplomatic security in the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee today, more details have leaked outand the State Department is now saying it never thought that the attack in Benghazi was prompted by a YouTube video.

The State Department now says it never believed the Sept. 11 attack on the U.S. consulate in Benghazi, Libya, was a film protest gone awry, the Associated Press reports. Department officials were asked about the administrations initialand since retractedexplanation linking the violence to protests over an American-made anti-Muslim video circulating on the Internet. One official responded, That was not our conclusion. He called it a question for others to answer, without specifying.

Those others are top Obama Administration officials, who maintained for days that the attack stemmed from a spontaneous demonstration against the video trailer for Innocence of Muslims. These officials now find themselves under the proverbial bus.

A U.S. security officer named Eric Nordstrom, who will testify in todays hearing, has said he asked his State Department superiors twice for more security at the post in Benghazi, but received no response. Reuters reports that Nordstrom also argued for more U.S. security in Libya by citing a chronology of over 200 security incidents there from militia gunfights to bomb attacks between June 2011 and July 2012. Forty-eight of the incidents were in Benghazi.

Heritages Helle Dale has laid out the timeline of events, including security concerns, leading up to the Benghazi attack and the Administrations message bungling that followed. The State Department now has a chronology of the attack in Benghazi on September 11.

President Obamas response to the attackwhich turned into an embarrassing speech to the United Nations with a less than robust defense of free speechhas been a disaster.

Last week, Heritages James Carafano said that a statement from the Director of National Intelligence seemed to be more about providing political cover for the White House than answering serious questions about the misstatement from the Presidents spokespersons.

Carafano said:

The Administrations official line on embassy attacks was already shaky, after Twitter posts, press statements, and other official pronouncements related to the attack on the U.S. embassy in Cairo were pulled from State Department websites.

But the worst was Ambassador Susan Rices defense of the Administration on television last weekend. Rice vigorously asserted that the attack in Benghazi was not premeditated, even as she must have known top Libyan officials were already declaring that the attacks were planned.

Now the story is that there was never a protest of the YouTube video in Libya. It was simply a terrorist attack.

Around the world, Americans put themselves in harms way every day to protect their fellow Americans and our interests. We know they are targets. We know we cant win every battle or prevent every terrorist attack. We dont expect our government to be perfect. We do, however, expect it to be honest. We also expect, in a post-9/11 world, for our government to do a better job at connecting the dots and sharing information before the enemy strikes. 

The lesson of Benghazi is clear. One way or another, our government has failed us.

VIDEO: An Incriminating Timeline: The Obama Administration and Libya


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone know why all the other people who were so negative and cruel and hateful are not on this website any more? Where are they?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

NEWS FLASH! 

From Rasmussen Poll:
ROMNEY AHEAD IN 11 SWING STATES!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone know why all the other people who were so negative and cruel and hateful are not on this website any more? Where are they?


Don't know, but Ingried is still around as others may be "locked out" of any site for all their harsh words towards others. ConanO'K aka LillyK did not want Ingried so guess she is "safe" for now, but Ingried is an Internet Troll that Admn. has not "caught" her yet.

Maybe Judy or whatever her name was reported that bunch to Admn. and they took care of that problem by locking them out of KP. Could we be so lucky?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> NEWS FLASH!
> 
> From Rasmussen Poll:
> ROMNEY AHEAD IN 11 SWING STATES!


Yes, I saw that too--wonderful news.

I'm off to do early voting so casting my vote for Romney!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Very lucky.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Subject: Obama turns down IBM's FREE offer to cut Medicare Fraud! (Part Of The Plan To Collapse The US ?)
> 
> Here is an extremely interesting interview video from FOX on the Obama Administrations rejection of a free proposal from IBM. Draw your own conclusions as to why the proposal was rejected.
> 
> ...


Bydie, look at it and found very interesting wonder why Obama would not except this? Could it be he is hiding something. It does not make andy sense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all who read Bydies message, go back to it. On the side is Marine singing Star Spangled Banner" at tea party. Wow
it is so sweet and listen to the words as he sings the rest of the verses to it. Had a bit of a tear in my eyes. It is beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I find it amazing that the national news is printing what Obama is doing wrong. Since they all seem to be so Liberal, and have had nothing but praise for the President? 

Maybe but doubt it they are finial waking up???


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yarnie, read the last sentence under the first line of "Subject". Then it makes perfect sense. Remember, this man is a Marxist.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bydie said:


> Subject: Obama turns down IBM's FREE offer to cut Medicare Fraud! (Part Of The Plan To Collapse The US ?)
> 
> Here is an extremely interesting interview video from FOX on the Obama Administrations rejection of a free proposal from IBM. Draw your own conclusions as to why the proposal was rejected.
> 
> ...


Bydie, if they had accepted IBM's offer, there would be no Obamacare. The administration could not sell the plan.

Obamacare is "helping" Medicare patients by increasing the insurance premiums as follows: (Who needs to control fraud?)

2012 - $104.20 per month
2013 - $120.20 per month
2014 - $247.00 per month

Obamacare might "let" you keep your own insurance but the HHS mandate requires employees previously paying into a healthcare plan to subsidize these mandates. Employers will be required to provide these features to the insurance policy even if they violate the religious beliefs of the employee or worker involved. Every individual worker is affected, not just companies.

If the administration saw how the IBM plan worked, then other companies would propose solutions to the healthcare problem and it just might get solved. No one payer system this way.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know if he's a 'true' Muslim or just a 'wannabe' Muslim but I do see this much, he sure does side with the muslim brotherhood enough............I really don't know if Obama is a 'true' anything, honestly..............sad thing though, I watched some documentaries last night on some public service channel, don't remember which, but it had stories of both mitt and barac as they were growing into themselves as youngsters, and barac seems to have been someone who i would have really enjoyed knowing, back then..........except he was crowned King of the Choom Gang (choom being slang for marijuana in hawaii back then) and he even thanked them in his high school year book.



joeysomma said:


> Do we really know who Obama is???
> Why does he have written on his gold ring, "there is no god but Allah?"
> Is he a secret Muslim?
> Why does he say "Holy Quran?"
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I will say this...........politics are always nasty when it comes to elections, but this has really gone way too far and Obama himself should hang his head in shame..............to exploit a young girl in that fashion.....we all know what picture I'm talking about............the throwing grandma off the cliff had substance to it, but this new stunt the dems are pulling is way overboard and I don't care who you are, Democrat or Republican, NO ONE should show approval of a photo such as this one..................and the Conservative Democrats (yes, there are 'some'), I'm sure, have just changed their votes................show us more of your true self obama..........your hole is being dug deeper and deeper as each day passes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to post this link. I laughed until I cried; its a bad version of lip reading from the debate.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you hear that Olive Garden and Red Lobster put out a memo that if Obama is re-elected that they will get rid of many of their full time employees and only do part timers so that they won't have to pay for Obamacare. AND the CEO of these two companies (I think it is Grarden ___ Corp ) was a huge Obama donor. AND they had a waiver from Obamacare.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you hear that Olive Garden and Red Lobster put out a memo that if Obama is re-elected that they will get rid of many of their full time employees and only do part timers so that they won't have to pay for Obamacare. AND the CEO of these two companies (I think it is Grarden ___ Corp ) was a huge Obama donor. AND they had a waiver from Obamacare.


I had not heard this. People are getting tired of everything. I glad some are seeing the light.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Bydie and Cherf...I posted these video's on my FB page


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you hear that Olive Garden and Red Lobster put out a memo that if Obama is re-elected that they will get rid of many of their full time employees and only do part timers so that they won't have to pay for Obamacare. AND the CEO of these two companies (I think it is Grarden ___ Corp ) was a huge Obama donor. AND they had a waiver from Obamacare.


Yep, mgmt wants to stay under 250 employees so they aren't required to offer health insurance benefits. Intended result from the implementation of Obamacare = fewer insured citizens and less full-time employees. Way to go Obama!!!! Get more uninsured folks and more folks dependent on government.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Yarnie, read the last sentence under the first line of "Subject". Then it makes perfect sense. Remember, this man is a Marxist.


sorry brain freeze here today what? don't get it. Sorry


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> :XD: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: LOL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I said that would happen on this site months ago. Here we go. Obama is the worst.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Did you hear that Olive Garden and Red Lobster put out a memo that if Obama is re-elected that they will get rid of many of their full time employees and only do part timers so that they won't have to pay for Obamacare. AND the CEO of these two companies (I think it is Grarden ___ Corp ) was a huge Obama donor. AND they had a waiver from Obamacare.


Yep, heard that today. Wonderful decision making, heh? That man is not American thinking. Been evident since the very beginning.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I find it amazing that the national news is printing what Obama is doing wrong. Since they all seem to be so Liberal, and have had nothing but praise for the President?
> 
> Maybe but doubt it they are finial waking up???


I know...been thinking and wondering (why) the same thing. Gee if Romney gets elected, think we can have The Pledge of Allegiance in the schools and say God?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amazing that the national news is printing what Obama is doing wrong. Since they all seem to be so Liberal, and have had nothing but praise for the President?
> ...


Maybe someday if we can also get rid of Harry Raunchy Reid.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh Harry! Maybe he will back out as he is getting old. Wishful Thinking I suppose.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

He is going to fight for his life.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> He is going to fight for his life.


Would not be wise I don't think. Although if Romney is in he may feel he has an advantage as Romney is very diplomatic...proving he can work with Dem. Would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to share with you two things I have seen and heard on fox tonight.
> 
> PBS has ask Obama campaign to pull the add on big bird.
> 
> ...


Ladies want to apologize for what I put on here last night. Thought I had abbreviated Associate Press, wasn't paying attention. Sorry


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I myself perferr Aunt Toms Myself. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you hear that Olive Garden and Red Lobster put out a memo that if Obama is re-elected that they will get rid of many of their full time employees and only do part timers so that they won't have to pay for Obamacare. AND the CEO of these two companies (I think it is Grarden ___ Corp ) was a huge Obama donor. AND they had a waiver from Obamacare.


Want to bet other company's will follow. It will be a mess, if they do more will lose their jobs.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I want to share with you two things I have seen and heard on fox tonight.
> ...


No problem, Yarnie. I knew what you meant and that you weren't being crude.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You all might not agree with me. But the navy seals mother ask Romney not to use her son's name in his poltic camp. i do agree with her. Just don't think it is the right thing to do. She has enough grief to carry and espeical as to the way her son died.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Saw that also 'yarnlady'...like they did with Sara Palin...legs. Sick people and have no limits. Truth, Respect, Responsibility to the people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


How was your pumpkin patch day with the little ones? Bet it was fun.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You all might not agree with me. But the navy seals mother ask Romney not to use her son's name in his poltic camp. i do agree with her. Just don't think it is the right thing to do. She has enough grief to carry and espeical as to the way her son died.


I agree yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you see on news tonight about that 14 year old girl the Taliban shot because she wanted girls to have an education. Now they say if she survies they will do it again and also kill her father. So proud of the women that protested, but fear for their lives too. 

Does our Presient really think that Because of death of Banladn they would go away.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


LOL Bydie! If you have ever met Harry Reid, you would know there couldn't be a raunchy thing about him. A nice Mormon guy from Nevada. Thanks for putting that image in my head though. EEW! I'm just laughing trying to picture him even thinking about being raunchy. That was funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you see on news tonight about that 14 year old girl the Taliban shot because she wanted girls to have an education. Now they say if she survies they will do it again and also kill her father. So proud of the women that protested, but fear for their lives too.
> 
> Does our Presient really think that Because of death of Banladn they would go away.


Hi Yarnlady, 
I don't think he believes that they would all go away after Bin Laden, but we have gotten more of them. Those jerks should be hung by their beards. They will keep selecting new leaders and we will keep hunting them. 
After watching that on TV, aren't you glad that we live where we do and how important womens rights are? I do!
Peace and a smile!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Yes but he makes for a good lier. Can not respect someone who does that. Espeical when they are in goverment service.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see on news tonight about that 14 year old girl the Taliban shot because she wanted girls to have an education. Now they say if she survies they will do it again and also kill her father. So proud of the women that protested, but fear for their lives too.
> ...


You bet, but I really feel for all those women who protested today, and thinking it might cost them their lives. How brave of them. How sad for a country and the Taliban to kill women because they don't want them to learn.
Hanging them is to good. Think their man parts should be cut off,and then drag them throught the streets as they did to our Ambassador.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear that Olive Garden and Red Lobster put out a memo that if Obama is re-elected that they will get rid of many of their full time employees and only do part timers so that they won't have to pay for Obamacare. AND the CEO of these two companies (I think it is Grarden ___ Corp ) was a huge Obama donor. AND they had a waiver from Obamacare.
> ...


This was Obama's plan the whole time. total government control.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Obama is campaigning like he believes it.

Aren't the Taliban and Al Qaeda two different groups? One is tribal and the other through out the Middle East? Both need to be eliminated regardless.

Yarnie, thats a good start. More drastic measures needed JMO.


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


Not just Democrats but Obama specifically. From day one it has killed some people that he was elected and they would apparently rather see the country go completely to hell than to see him succeed in any of his endeavors. Did you ever see more blatant bigotry?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

grandpeg said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.
> ...


PLEASE, Grandpeg. With all due respect, don't start with the bigotry/race card AGAIN! That old horse has been beaten to death, it's been discussed, disproven and disavowed. Please read back through the posts before making such a statement.


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

Bydie said:


> grandpeg said:
> 
> 
> > fergablu2 said:
> ...


Sorry if the topics been discussed and disavowed but it can't really be disproved (nor proved,for that matter), can it? You only have to look at the action/inaction of Republican Congress members when it comes to cooperating with the President for the good of the country to see what's happening. It doesn't take a genius to interpret the situation but I won't bring it up here again if it's a touchy topic.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

grandpeg said:


> It doesn't take a genius to interpret the situation but I won't bring it up here again if it's a touchy topic.


Frankly, it doesn't take a genius to prove all the support white voters give to black candidates and black voters give to white candidates.

When the President of the United States is black and the Vice President of the United States is white; exactly what about race is there to prove?

To think race is a pre-requiste to have been voted into the highest office in our Country is racist from ONLY your perspective. Most Americans, unlike you, could care less what color a person's skin is. I suggest you join the many and leave the few.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Grandpeg, it doesn't take a genius to see that the Democrats are doing the exact same thing to the Republicans. Why can't the Republicans get any bill passed in the House even heard on the Senate floor? that argument works both ways. Both childish, I might add.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Grandpeg, I agree with your assessment 100%. I've seen the Republican representatives thwart all attempts at progress for years. All in the name of a Christian god and most of all the god of money and greed. I applaud you.



grandpeg said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, since ConLilK's private site is "locked" some of her followers have branched out posting on other sites but we cannot post anything to her site.

None of you can change my mind as I already voted early because of an illness--I voted Republican all the way!

Northwestgal is making fun of me because I have a terminal illness. So before some of you spit your vile words why don't you send NWG nasty messages for her slam to me because I am ill and on oxygen just about all day.

How many of you think this is fun to poke fun at others as God forbid any of you will suffer a terrible illness.

Maybe God will forgive you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Grandpeg, I agree with your assessment 100%. I've seen the Republican representatives thwart all attempts at progress for years. All in the name of a Christian god and most of all the god of money and greed. I applaud you.


Quoted by Barack Obama
"Since I'm the president and Democrats have controlled the House and the Senate, it's understandable that people are saying, you know, 'What have you done?'"

P.S. Even Obama doesn't do his 'nothingness' in the name of a Christian God. Too sad snoozi doesn't know _the_ Christian God wants *all* followers to prosper.

I wonder which religion the god of money and greed comes from ..... anyone know?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, since ConLilK's private site is "locked" some of her followers have branched out posting on other sites but we cannot post anything to her site.
> 
> None of you can change my mind as I already voted early because of an illness--I voted Republican all the way!
> 
> ...


Janeway, just consider the source and know that we love and appreciate you and enjoy you company here. There would be an empty hole without you and your feathers. :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpeg, I agree with your assessment 100%. I've seen the Republican representatives thwart all attempts at progress for years. All in the name of a Christian god and most of all the god of money and greed. I applaud you.
> ...


The God of Money and Greed? Maybe we should ask Al Gore (who's made millions off of Obama's "Green Initiatives" , Nancy Pelosi (who's made millions while in the House) , Harry Reid (who's made millions off of the Senate) and Diane Feinstein (who's husband has made millions from her connections on the Armed Services Committee) and the list goes on.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Another good reason to vote for Romney!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you know that Obama did not make the decision to raid the compound where Osama was hiding. He did not know about it until the helecopters had crossed the Palistani airspace. Then he had to sign the papers. He had canceled 3 other opportunities to raid the compound.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2012/10/oblivious-obama-not-behind-osama-raid/


I heard the same thing. As always he drags his feet on important issues. He acts like he went in single handedly and pulled the trigger himself.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you know that Obama did not make the decision to raid the compound where Osama was hiding. He did not know about it until the helecopters had crossed the Palistani airspace. Then he had to sign the papers. He had canceled 3 other opportunities to raid the compound.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2012/10/oblivious-obama-not-behind-osama-raid/


That's because his "companion" Valerie Jarrett didn't want it to happen. She actually stomped out of the room and locked herself in a "closet" while Leon Panetta was the one who actually gave the "go-ahead".


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

BTW, Northwoods Gal, Here's one explanation for where the money went that SHOULD have gone to embassy security. It went to Germany to pay for CHEVY VOLTS as part of Obozo's contribution towards European Green Energy Initiative.

KELLY: Libya security cut while Vienna embassy gained Chevy Volts - Washington Times http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/oct/10/kelly-libya-security-cut-while-vienna-embassy-gain/#ixzz291wwg6oy


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

The progs love to level the charge of racism exactly because it can't be proved or disproved. And besides, that's all they've got left. His record sucks, and it's becoming more and more apparent that he's an empty suit. I would never vote for OWEbama, no matter what color he is.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, since ConLilK's private site is "locked" some of her followers have branched out posting on other sites but we cannot post anything to her site.
> ...


Bydie thank you for your kind words but I have had enough of NWG as I can see why No One wants her on their site. We don't want her either as she could have been nice but instead she throws her hatefulness around and does not have any friends.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

And then the final, ultimate lie: anyone buying what Lilly is selling, I'm not.

Here's the copy/paste from the LF/LL forum:

Hi all you lovely ladies. I am just too busy to keep this site going and since I haven't had any takers with time to spare this is the end of the Progressive Women's Forum. We have had a good run and a lot of fun. I'm looking forward to keeping our friendships going here on KP. You are an amazing group of women and it has been my pleasure to get to know you and I have looked forward to seeing you here on the forum almost daily. We will evolve into something that will be fun, intelligent and supportive and once again enjoy each other's company and I hope you are looking forward to it as much as I am. Nancy


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> And then the final, ultimate lie: anyone buying what Lilly is selling, I'm not.
> 
> Here's the copy/paste from the LF/LL forum:
> 
> Hi all you lovely ladies. I am just too busy to keep this site going and since I haven't had any takers with time to spare this is the end of the Progressive Women's Forum. We have had a good run and a lot of fun. I'm looking forward to keeping our friendships going here on KP. You are an amazing group of women and it has been my pleasure to get to know you and I have looked forward to seeing you here on the forum almost daily. We will evolve into something that will be fun, intelligent and supportive and once again enjoy each other's company and I hope you are looking forward to it as much as I am. Nancy


Ahhhhhhhhhhh! That's terrible!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> And then the final, ultimate lie: anyone buying what Lilly is selling, I'm not.
> 
> Here's the copy/paste from the LF/LL forum:
> 
> Hi all you lovely ladies. I am just too busy to keep this site going and since I haven't had any takers with time to spare this is the end of the Progressive Women's Forum. We have had a good run and a lot of fun. I'm looking forward to keeping our friendships going here on KP. You are an amazing group of women and it has been my pleasure to get to know you and I have looked forward to seeing you here on the forum almost daily. We will evolve into something that will be fun, intelligent and supportive and once again enjoy each other's company and I hope you are looking forward to it as much as I am. Nancy


No, I don't buy it either but wondered why they were posting on our sites. Guess it might be too much for ConLilK to delete any posts that she did not like. Too bad!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf, your post about what Will Rodgers said is very true. Did you see it?

Goodnight all my friends.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, since ConLilK's private site is "locked" some of her followers have branched out posting on other sites but we cannot post anything to her site.
> ...


One more time, Janeway. I was not making fun of you because you have an illness! I just found that out today. When I say take your meds, it means calm down as I have explained in yay or nay thread. I am sorry if I hurt your feelings, it was not intentional.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Biden wins and I am doing my happy dance! Ryan really looked bad and sure didn't help the Romney/Ryan ticket.


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Biden wins and I am doing my happy dance! Ryan really looked bad and sure didn't help the Romney/Ryan ticket.


Biden not only interrupted constantly, his laughing, eye rolling and smirks made me sick. He came off as a bully. I don't think he did anything for the Obama ticket either!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Txlvs2knit said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Biden wins and I am doing my happy dance! Ryan really looked bad and sure didn't help the Romney/Ryan ticket.
> ...


I agree. He looked like a fool and was an embarassment for the Obama campaign. At the same time, Ryan was polite, dignified and spoke intelligently. Each made some good points but Biden negated everything he said with his foolishness.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo, Furgee! I too find the tax return issue crucial. Why not just show us to shut us up? BECAUSE HE CAN'T.



furgee said:


> I find pictures like that in terribly bad taste. I find it strange that a man who wants to be president keeps his money in Swiss and Island banks. What does he care if he cashes the economy more, his money is off shore. And why is he hiding his taxes? They cried we need to see your birth cert. and when Obama showed it they still didn't believe it. So let's see what Romney is hiding in his taxes! The president no matter who he is does not make the financial decision, it is CONGRESS, and it is those crazies in congress who ruined the nations credit rating, would not help get the country moving again.
> Obama is who I am voting for !!! And the Democrat who is running in my congressional race too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right. It's all around us.

Food banks are in crisis mode. Children go to bed hungry in this great land of ours! We've struggled thru the greatest Recession of all time, second only to the Great Depression. We must open our eyes and see what we fear to see.

l say, 'Don't change administration policies now.'



mojave said:


> Jessianna said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion...
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it comes down to 'who do you trust?' I don't trust someone who changes his mind on issues constantly. Romney on abortion....law of the land....'a woman's right to choose'.....'except in event of rape (Never happens)'....'prolife, but don't worry your pretty little head'...oh, incidentally, if they find themselves in an inconvenient spot, they head for anywhere to rid themselves of a problem. I guess it's just for poor women.

I believe that health issues belong between a woman and her doctor. This is the place for no government.



flower_power said:


> Let's hope that the voters have enough brains and ambition to fact check what the hear in speeches, read in the news and online, and make their own informed decisions.
> 
> Too many times, we get soundbites, edited versions of facts, and misstatements from politicians. The only way to find out who's lying or distorting the facts is to do your own research.
> 
> Websites like Factcheck.org disseminate the truth from the statements.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know how anyone can write that "Biden wins". He was a fool with his smirks, Bucky Beaver teeth constantly flashing, etc. Ryan was polite. If you ask me, Biden made a HUGE fool of himself for the world to see. Another mistake by Obama picking him!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't know how anyone can write that "Biden wins". He was a fool with his smirks, Bucky Beaver teeth constantly flashing, etc. Ryan was polite. If you ask me, Biden made a HUGE fool of himself for the world to see. Another mistake by Obama picking him!


I could not agree more. Biden's behavior was horrible. I was shocked to see him behave like he was participating in a Jr. High School Debate rather than a Vice Presidential Debate. I USED to think higher of him. Guess he showed his real colors.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> The progs love to level the charge of racism exactly because it can't be proved or disproved. And besides, that's all they've got left. His record sucks, and it's becoming more and more apparent that he's an empty suit. I would never vote for OWEbama, no matter what color he is.


Me either!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Barbara Ann, 
Good to see you back!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I believe that health issues belong between a woman and her doctor. This is the place for no government.


Well, Obama says it is between a woman and a 15 member government, no doctors, decision panel.

BTW: You dragged this topic up from what, page 15, I thought you were going FORWARD.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

mariaps said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that Obama did not make the decision to raid the compound where Osama was hiding. He did not know about it until the helecopters had crossed the Palistani airspace. Then he had to sign the papers. He had canceled 3 other opportunities to raid the compound.
> ...


Valorie Jarret...she makes a lot of these decisions for Obama, he could not do without her. Her words are written in Gold as far as Obama believes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Biden wins and I am doing my happy dance! Ryan really looked bad and sure didn't help the Romney/Ryan ticket.


You are so wrong as Biden was told many, many, many, times that he would be given time to respond. He was hateful and thought he was cool, but he totally disrespected Ryan.

Since you dominated your private site that now you say you did not have time to "run" it (but you have time to troll to other sites) is why you think Biden won with his hatefulness towards anything Ryan said.

Do you need glasses? Or maybe a hearing aid?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

wanna slap the smile off?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> wanna slap the smile off?


Just did ....


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Just accept the truth folks. Biden won and your guy lost. I know the facts always seem to escape you and this time it's happening again. Biden did an amazing job, took command of the facts and pointed out all the lies and lack of knowledge and expertise on so many important topics. Romney isn't fit to work anywhere except Bain and if Ryan is lucky he will be allowed to go back to Congress.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Conan seems to have such a shriveled soul. Mr. Biden was rude by interrupting constantly and condescending with the constant foolish grin. It seems to be a child's way of posturing to garner attention, not an adult's way of debate. His comments about his abortion views, had almost more 'um's than words.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> Conan seems to have such a shriveled soul. Mr. Biden was rude by interrupting constantly and condescending with the constant foolish grin. It seems to be a child's way of posturing to garner attention, not an adult's way of debate. His comments about his abortion views, had almost more 'um's than words.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ladies - we won two more battles!!!!!!

1) The liberals fatally imploded again. They cannot keep to themselves and attacked each other so often they have been diminished and are now forced to individually attack in order to advance their failing agenda much like the recent change in the electoral state votes.

2) MI, WI, NH and PA are no longer Obama safe and are now toss up states!

Doing the happy dance - thanks Uncle Joe!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ladies - we won two more battles!!!!!!
> 
> 1) The liberals fatally imploded again. They cannot keep to themselves and attacked each other so often they have been diminished and are now forced to individually attack in order to advance their failing agenda much like the recent change in the electoral state votes.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: YAY!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

totally agree on Mr. Laugh How rude!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

He did not win. He made a fool of himself. But, of course it depends on your value system and what kind of person you are. Values.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cherf said:


> And then the final, ultimate lie: anyone buying what Lilly is selling, I'm not.
> 
> Here's the copy/paste from the LF/LL forum:
> 
> Hi all you lovely ladies. I am just too busy to keep this site going and since I haven't had any takers with time to spare this is the end of the Progressive Women's Forum. We have had a good run and a lot of fun. I'm looking forward to keeping our friendships going here on KP. You are an amazing group of women and it has been my pleasure to get to know you and I have looked forward to seeing you here on the forum almost daily. We will evolve into something that will be fun, intelligent and supportive and once again enjoy each other's company and I hope you are looking forward to it as much as I am. Nancy


I wonder what they will EVOLVE into. After all, Obama is STILL evolving. This evolution certainly will take a long, long time.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Ladies - we won two more battles!!!!!!
> 
> 1) The liberals fatally imploded again. They cannot keep to themselves and attacked each other so often they have been diminished and are now forced to individually attack in order to advance their failing agenda much like the recent change in the electoral state votes.
> 
> ...


Oh how I would love our state of MI to go back to Rep. Go Michigan, Go Wisconsin, Go New Hampshire, Go Pennsylvania!!! & Go Ohio!!! This is so exciting!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Oh how I would love our state of MI to go back to Rep. Go Michigan, Go Wisconsin, Go New Hampshire, Go Pennsylvania!!! & Go Ohio!!! This is so exciting!


Yes, it is! :thumbup: Even with the Obama Press, lies, cheating, distorted unemployment and polling numbers by most organizations, Romney is still gaining at a steady pace.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

I personally like Romney the best. He has such a nice smile. He even knows who his father is. Obama seems so confused. I must be difficult learning a new job. Fortunately, George Soros is there to help him. With all the money they have, Soros and friends, why don't they just give to poor people who need it?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> I personally like Romney the best. He has such a nice smile. He even knows who his father is. Obama seems so confused. I must be difficult learning a new job. Fortunately, George Soros is there to help him. With all the money they have, Soros and friends, why don't they just give to poor people who need it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> I personally like Romney the best. He has such a nice smile. He even knows who his father is. Obama seems so confused. I must be difficult learning a new job. Fortunately, George Soros is there to help him. With all the money they have, Soros and friends, why don't they just give to poor people who need it?


 Good one!

:lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

How could any person that should have access to all of the intelligence that the U.S. has on Iran and its attempts to build The Bomb call what Ryan said "a bunch of malarkey?
Well, it's one of two reasons:

1) It's their plan for the US to fail OR
2) They are idiots and incompetents.

Iran's Ballistic Missile Program 
by Michael Elleman

Iran has the largest and most diverse ballistic missile arsenal in the Middle East. (Israel has more capable ballistic missiles, but fewer in number and type.) Most were acquired from foreign sources, notably North Korea. The Islamic Republic is the only country to develop a 2,000-km missile without first having a nuclear weapons capability...

...Iran should not be able to strike Western Europe before 2014 or the United States before 2020at the earliest...

Well, that's a relief...

http://iranprimer.usip.org/resource/irans-ballistic-missile-program


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it is their plan AND they are idiots.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy - I agree; both is the answer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I sure hope Obama does not win. It would be a tragedy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations from OHIO

Sat and watched the Debate with my parents. They were not happy with Biden. The rudeness, constant interrupting, laughing, arms in the air......really turned them off. He was getting blasted here in Ohio. The only people that thought he was good were Obama zombies/lemmings. 

Thank you lunchbox Joe


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what they will EVOLVE into. After all, Obama is STILL evolving. This evolution certainly will take a long, long time.
> ...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations from OHIO
> 
> Sat and watched the Debate with my parents. They were not happy with Biden. The rudeness, constant interrupting, laughing, arms in the air......really turned them off. He was getting blasted here in Ohio. The only people that thought he was good were Obama zombies/lemmings.
> 
> Thank you lunchbox Joe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for that report, helps me feel better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Makes me feel better, too. My husband said that people who like Biden will like what he did. He's a jerk.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is another report about Biden:

Following Thursday nights vice presidential debate, Fox News Channel senior political analyst Brit Hume said the way viewers react to Vice President Joe Bidens aggressive demeanor will dictate who won the debate.

Well, it all depends on what they think of Joe Biden and his demeanor, Hume said. If you read the transcript, you might conclude that the vice president had a very strong debate, that he had a lot to say, that he was strongly critical of Gov. Romney and his program, that he held his own. But thats not all there is to it. We had the split screen, much as we did during the presidential debate. And what you saw while Paul Ryan was talking, as others have pointed out was smirking, laughing, smiling, mugging by the vice president.

Hume said Biden risked coming across as a cranky old man.

My sense was that it was so compelling that people probably couldnt take their eyes off of it. And so, it will come down to whether or not people thought that was attractive or not. Myself, I thought it was unattractive. I thought it was rude. And I have a feeling it will come across to an awful lot of people as rude. It looked like a cranky old man to some extent, debating a polite young man.

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2012/10/11/brit-hume-biden-looked-like-a-cranky-old-man-to-some-extent-debating-a-polite-young-man/#ixzz29BQtGsA6


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> I personally like Romney the best. He has such a nice smile. He even knows who his father is. Obama seems so confused. I must be difficult learning a new job. Fortunately, George Soros is there to help him. With all the money they have, Soros and friends, why don't they just give to poor people who need it?


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why Dont More People Know These Facts About Obama?
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/why-dont-more-people-know-these-facts-about-obama/
> 
> It is a long video but very enlightening.


Because they wear rose colored glasses, and believe they have found their prince. they really look at him as the person who will save them all, they don't see the dark side of him as they do not want to beleive they are wrong.

Good video thank you


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

They are so desperate to be given what they need, to be taken care of that they are blinded. Ha, Ha. 

The next debate is going to be the indicator.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Annouce on tv Hiliary leave at the end of next month . Now why does that not surpise us.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarny,

From your lips to God's ears

Guess we won't have to worry about her in 4 years


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Annouce on tv Hiliary leave at the end of next month . Now why does that not surpise us.


Could this be just the begining of the end?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Annouce on tv Hiliary leave at the end of next month . Now why does that not surpise us.
> ...


Really I hadn't heard about Hiliary. Humm but no not surpised. Heard Joe Scarbough last night laughing. He said did Hilary , o or Chuckles not know they have been in office for the last 4 years. They were not at fault or didn't know anything about the Lib attack. They don't know who is on first, what's on second. LOL


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


At least, that's the impression they would like to give us.

Did you get some wonderful plants today, CB?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why Dont More People Know These Facts About Obama?
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/why-dont-more-people-know-these-facts-about-obama/
> 
> It is a long video but very enlightening.


Joeysomma, I'm glad to see you posted this. I'd received it in printed version a couple of days ago and I hope you don't mind if I post the link to that. Yes, very interesting how "coincidental" all of this is. LMK if it's OK.


----------



## etta joyce (Oct 3, 2012)

Wouldn't it be nice if both parties, would support each other and really think of our nation instead of "who" get elected, Guess I live in a dream world of equality and freedom for all. God bless the U.S.A.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Why Dont More People Know These Facts About Obama?
> ...


Oh and to answer the question of why more people don't know about it? Because the Marxist has never been vetted by the press and he's had at his disposal unlimited funds to make sure it's stayed hidden.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Yes I did Bydie, got a pinapple plant, trumpet flower and a African violet for Meredith. Thanks for asking. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Plus they don't want to know the truth about o. Some know but deny the truth about him. Did you know 2016 is on Direct TV rent a movie? It hasn't been at the movie in Arkansas that we know of.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Do you know if it's on Netflix. Good job on the plants! :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

etta joyce said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if both parties, would support each other and really think of our nation instead of "who" get elected, Guess I live in a dream world of equality and freedom for all. God bless the U.S.A.


Hi Etta Joyce, 
Yes, it would be nice..... if there wasn't so much at stake. If this guy gets a chance at another four years, there will be no USA to be blessed. So the "who" is VERY important.


----------



## etta joyce (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't mean that as a plug for "O" 
I was generalizing and I agree with you, 

We need someone who knows business and how to manage it,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Etta joyce, You see the answer. We're all in this together, like it or not. Greed does no one any good....in my opinion.



etta joyce said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if both parties, would support each other and really think of our nation instead of "who" get elected, Guess I live in a dream world of equality and freedom for all. God bless the U.S.A.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

etta joyce said:


> I didn't mean that as a plug for "O"
> I was generalizing and I agree with you,
> 
> We need someone who knows business and how to manage it,


No, I didn't think you were plugging O. Thank you for your input. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bydie, If Romney is elected, he will favor the rich at all others' expense. Romney's flip-flops would qualify him for the Olympics. What does he believe? Who do you trust?

We must agree to disagree. My vote for Obama/Biden is in the mail already.



Bydie said:


> etta joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be nice if both parties, would support each other and really think of our nation instead of "who" get elected, Guess I live in a dream world of equality and freedom for all. God bless the U.S.A.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why Dont More People Know These Facts About Obama?
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/why-dont-more-people-know-these-facts-about-obama/
> 
> It is a long video but very enlightening.


Here's the link to the printed version of the video. I don't know about you ladies, but I find I can absorb more info if I can read it as opposed to just hearing it.
This is actually pretty frightening. 
Thanks again for posting it, Joeyomma! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Don't know about Netflix. Pay per veiw on 189 on Direct TV. Tonight.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Thank you, CB!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The USA is not a business. The objectives are quite different.

There are serious questions as to the way Bain was run. I don't want to see our leader turn his back on us, let our 'company' go under and reorganize to the company's benefit at our expense.



etta joyce said:


> I didn't mean that as a plug for "O"
> I was generalizing and I agree with you,
> 
> We need someone who knows business and how to manage it,


----------



## etta joyce (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree Bydie, the events in Libya should be apparent that something is very wrong in Washington D.C. No consulate in the far East should be without armed protection and Chris Stephens paid the price.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> The USA is not a business. The objectives are quite different.
> 
> There are serious questions as to the way Bain was run. I don't want to see our leader turn his back on us, let our 'company' go under and reorganize to the company's benefit at our expense.
> 
> ...


I have serious questions about how our national security is being run. You won't have to worry about Bain if you're dead!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see this kind of hate in many right-wing Christians. Christianity and the GOP have changed for the worse. It's sad to see. It's there, but it's hard to understand why.



Designer1234 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

If someone views my concern for the future of my country as "hate", then so be it. I make no apologies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> If someone views my concern for the future of my country as "hate", then so be it. I make no apologies.


good for you Bydie I am proud of your stand. I know you love America.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am afraid that both of these quotes qualify as ignorant and proud of it. Hate-filled messages are just that. They are never appropriate, in my opinion.



theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > If someone views my concern for the future of my country as "hate", then so be it. I make no apologies.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Sorry Joeysomma...it means Let Me Know! I did post it...thanks!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Will do!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Here we go, J. 
ESR | October 8, 2012 | Can it all be coincidence? 
http://www.enterstageright.com/archive/articles/1012/1012coincidence.htm


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Why Dont More People Know These Facts About Obama?
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/why-dont-more-people-know-these-facts-about-obama/
> 
> It is a long video but very enlightening.


Oh boy...this is enlightening all right! There is no reason people can't see this man for whom he really is. What frightens me is if he doesn't win .... what information has he and his cronies learned about our secrets and what are they going to do with that information?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I began thinking not long ago that people are threatened by Obama and his cronies. That's why all the lies and no one is speaking up--they fear for their lives.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> I began thinking not long ago that people are threatened by Obama and his cronies. That's why all the lies and no one is speaking up--they fear for their lives.


Well, it appears to have already happened at least twice, right?
Good to "see" you, Sue! :0)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I see this kind of hate in many right-wing Christians. Christianity and the GOP have changed for the worse. It's sad to see. It's there, but it's hard


This is one of the stupidest things you've posted to date. You dont have a clue about what the GOP or Christians believe. I know it's hard but please stop repeating, "in my opinion." It's obvious.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > I began thinking not long ago that people are threatened by Obama and his cronies. That's why all the lies and no one is speaking up--they fear for their lives.
> ...


Hi Bydie...just stopped in for a few minutes. Got to try to get some sleep. Although, this subject we speak of late is always in the back of my head. It amazes me people want so much to believe in this man. I can only think of Revelations.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

etta joyce said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if both parties, would support each other and really think of our nation instead of "who" get elected, Guess I live in a dream world of equality and freedom for all. God bless the U.S.A.


Etta Joyce
I agree with you. Instead of voting for the party, we should vote for the man or woman who has the best qualifications.
We have that freedom,but many choose to elect their party no matter what their take on the issues. We need a strong leader. Someone who will stand up for America and support us.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Just accept the truth folks. Biden won and your guy lost. I know the facts always seem to escape you and this time it's happening again. Biden did an amazing job, took command of the facts and pointed out all the lies and lack of knowledge and expertise on so many important topics. Romney isn't fit to work anywhere except Bain and if Ryan is lucky he will be allowed to go back to Congress.


Conan
Anything Romney and Ryan say is considered lies according to Obozo and Biden. This is all they have to fall back on. You know better than that. These men didn't get where they are by lying about everything. They know they are truthful, but this is all they can come up with. And if you think Obozo is truthful and open, you need to look at the facts. I watched that debate and Biden made a fool of himself. Who hasn't been taught that you should not interrupt someone when they are speaking especially during a debate. No matter what, show the other person respect. I always liked Joe Biden, but he was an ignoramous.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I spoke to someone in Washington. They said she is tired, tired, tired.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I totally agree with this. People discuss past leaders in the party and then say it's the party. It's the man.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not polite to call someone's opinion stupid. I assume we all know that. Since I continue to hear such things from Cherf, I feel I must continue to say 'in my opinion.' 

On the other hand, I don't waste pages and pages endlessly repeating posts. 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Isn't that true it is unfolding as Revelations said it would. It's amazing that a book that was written so long ago,Bible that is the things that are coming true.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I see this kind of hate in many right-wing Christians. Christianity and the GOP have changed for the worse. It's sad to see. It's there, but it's hard to understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snoozi,
I am offended by your remark about Christians. Christianity does represent kindness and love and a lot more goodness. We are allowed to stand up for ourselves when attacked.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

This was really interesting to me. Biden, Ryan and Jack Kennedy--on tax cuts.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Since I continue to hear such things from Cherf, I feel I must continue to say 'in my opinion.'
> 
> On the other hand, I don't waste pages and pages endlessly repeating posts.


You just did....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Snoozi,
> I am offended by your remark about Christians. Christianity does represent kindness and love and a lot more goodness. We are allowed to stand up for ourselves when attacked.


I agree mariaps. Snoozi-suzi should stop posting about topics of which she knows nothing. She repeatedly attacks and offends all Christians, GOP or Conservatives and military members. She is not one of any of those people groups; yet believes she is an expert of all and continues to give her opinion about everyone; never a fact in site.

How stupid and arrogant is that?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iMsqW8dF-E
> 
> This was really interesting to me. Biden, Ryan and Jack Kennedy--on tax cuts.


Excellent video that not only explains how tax cuts increase revenue, a simple fact that can be studied in economics and history, but also points out Biden's ignorance and lie during his debate.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

etta joyce said:


> I agree Bydie, the events in Libya should be apparent that something is very wrong in Washington D.C. No consulate in the far East should be without armed protection and Chris Stephens paid the price.


Amen, etta joyce, as I don't know why others cannot see the truth about what is going on in D.C. Yes Chris Stephens paid the ultimate price. Thank you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I am afraid that both of these quotes qualify as ignorant and proud of it. Hate-filled messages are just that. They are never appropriate, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I, for one, have never read "into" any replies by Bydie or theyarnlady as being hateful or ignorant. What I do read is that these two ladies love this country and are proud to be Americans. They do not like the direction the country is headed, and neither do I. You have your views of where you want our country to go and these ladies have their views of where they want our country to go. You don't agree with them fine, however, that does not mean these views are hate-filled nor ignorant. They are just different from yours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We can both be offended or try to find common ground. Your choice.



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I see this kind of hate in many right-wing Christians. Christianity and the GOP have changed for the worse. It's sad to see. It's there, but it's hard to understand why.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I, for one, have never read "into" any replies by Bydie or theyarnlady as being hateful or ignorant. What I do read is that these two ladies love this country and are proud to be Americans. They do not like the direction the country is headed, and neither do I. You have your views of where you want our country to go and these ladies have their views of where they want our country to go. You don't agree with them fine, however, that does not mean these views are hate-filled nor ignorant. They are just different from yours.[/quote :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

A trip back in time to the day the Democrats took over the House and Senate, January 3, 2007.

1) Dow closed at 12621.77
2) GDP was 3.5%
3) Unemployment was 4.6%
4) Bush record of 52 straight months of job growth
5) Barney Frank took over House Financial Services Committee, Chris Dodd took over Senate Banking Committee.

Economic meltdown in banking and financial services. Dumping 5-6T of toxic loans onto to economy from Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae.

Bush asked Congress 17 times to stop Fannie and freddie because it was risky.

Obama and the democrats fought against reform of Fannie and Freddie.

6) Democrats controlled budget process for 2008 and 2009 and had to contend with Bush which resulted in a compromise on spending.

Pelosi and Reid bypassed Bush by passing continuing resolutions to keep the government running until Obama was in office.

Dems passed the Omnibus Bill which Obama signed.

In 2007 Democrats took control of spending, that includes Obama who voted for the budgets.

On a side note, when Obama says he inherited a deficit - he is actually saying he inherited a deficit that he voted for and voted to expand.

Democrats putting people into home ownership that couldn't afford their current lifestyle. thanks to Pres. Clinton's bill, banks were being pressured into making loans. Clinton Admin picking up almost all the initial costs, so a buyer could just sign documents they didn't read and move right in.

The democrats got everything they wanted. They want to blame it on big banks, but their policies created the atmosphere of bad loans. Feds "rapid score" policy approved people for loans without actually checking a persons ability to pay. The banks were set up to fail. Credit score information from rapid score was fraudulent.And so set up the housing bubble, which tripped the recession.

Clinton started the whole mess. Deregulation caused the booming economy and the "balanced" budget he boasts about. It took 6-8 years for the loans to adjust. By this time Clinton was no longer in office. Way to go Clinton.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I am afraid that both of these quotes qualify as ignorant and proud of it. Hate-filled messages are just that. They are never appropriate, in my opinion.
> ...


Thank you soloweygirl and Country Bumpkin, and I'm sure, from Yarnie also.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A trip back in time to the day the Democrats took over the House and Senate, January 3, 2007.
> 
> 1) Dow closed at 12621.77
> 2) GDP was 3.5%
> ...


EXCELLENT recounting of the facts. THANK YOU, SOLOWEYGIRL and JOEYSOMMA! Could you please repost this everyday until Nov 6th on each political thread?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I totally agree with this. People discuss past leaders in the party and then say it's the party. It's the man.


That is correct...It Is The Man! Not the party.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

THANK YOU for reminding us. Now I am mad all over again! Go Romney/Ryan! We need to get out of this mess we are in!


----------



## etta joyce (Oct 3, 2012)

Perhaps if all the political powers would support a common goal and not always their "party" affiliations something positive could happen. We are all in this together for the betterment of our country. Wave our flag proudly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I could be wrong, but don't we elect a president every 4 years, meaning the Obama Administration would start in 2008? I'm looking more closely at this and have asked others to do so. I'm sure none of us would want to debate based on incorrect numbers.



soloweygirl said:


> A trip back in time to the day the Democrats took over the House and Senate, January 3, 2007.
> 
> 1) Dow closed at 12621.77
> 2) GDP was 3.5%
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bydie has always been right on and never hateful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I could be wrong, but don't we elect a president every 4 years, meaning the Obama Administration would start in 2008? I'm looking more closely at this and have asked others to do so. I'm sure none of us would want to debate based on incorrect numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we do elect a president every 4 years. I am referring to the election of those in Congress which turned it over to the Democrats, not the presidential election. If you remember, the last two years of the Bush administration he had a Democratic Congress.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

It is so sad that you ladies on the right have been so hateful for so long that you don't even see how awful the comments you make are. Christianity does not teach hatred it teaches love and yet you call yourselves Christians. You are using Christ's name who you believe is the son of God to be evil and hateful and preach lies. You are no different than Muslims who use Islam by twisting what the Koran teaches to do evil things. You are all the same, people who are terrorists. You may deceive yourselves but you are not fooling anyone else. Wake up and return to your Christian roots and stop letting the Republican party use you as pawns. They will never make things better for you or anyone else. I love you all because of my beliefs but I hate what you and the Republicans are doing to our country.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> It is so sad that you ladies on the right have been so hateful for so long that you don't even see how awful the comments you make are. Christianity does not teach hatred it teaches love and yet you call yourselves Christians. You are using Christ's name who you believe is the son of God to be evil and hateful and preach lies. You are no different than Muslims who use Islam by twisting what the Koran teaches to do evil things. You are all the same, people who are terrorists. You may deceive yourselves but you are not fooling anyone else. Wake up and return to your Christian roots and stop letting the Republican party use you as pawns. They will never make things better for you or anyone else. I love you all because of my beliefs but I hate what you and the Republicans are doing to our country.


LILLYk/CONAN IS BEING INSULTING AND HATEFUL!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Sure is.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> We can both be offended or try to find common ground. Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi, I do not know you and I will not make an assumption. To say Christians are hateful is an insult. I am a Christian and I know many of them. Just because they do not agree with your political view, doesn't make them hateful. FYI==there are many Christians who will vote for Obama. That doesn't make them hateful leftists. That is their right. I do not know what your religion is or if you even have one. That doesn't make YOU a hateful person either. But, I take it personally when you degrade Christians.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> It is so sad that you ladies on the right have been so hateful for so long that you don't even see how awful the comments you make are. Christianity does not teach hatred it teaches love and yet you call yourselves Christians. You are using Christ's name who you believe is the son of God to be evil and hateful and preach lies. You are no different than Muslims who use Islam by twisting what the Koran teaches to do evil things. You are all the same, people who are terrorists. You may deceive yourselves but you are not fooling anyone else. Wake up and return to your Christian roots and stop letting the Republican party use you as pawns. They will never make things better for you or anyone else. I love you all because of my beliefs but I hate what you and the Republicans are doing to our country.


Again, I'm insulted by this nasty quote.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > It is so sad that you ladies on the right have been so hateful for so long that you don't even see how awful the comments you make are. Christianity does not teach hatred it teaches love and yet you call yourselves Christians. You are using Christ's name who you believe is the son of God to be evil and hateful and preach lies. You are no different than Muslims who use Islam by twisting what the Koran teaches to do evil things. You are all the same, people who are terrorists. You may deceive yourselves but you are not fooling anyone else. Wake up and return to your Christian roots and stop letting the Republican party use you as pawns. They will never make things better for you or anyone else. I love you all because of my beliefs but I hate what you and the Republicans are doing to our country.
> ...


Dang! I don't remember ever using my Christian beliefs to blow anyone or anything up. I did help my brothers blow up the chicken coop when I was about 7 (sans chickens) but I didn't do it because of Jesus. In fact, I was invoking Jesus's help as I was getting the beating! Any of the rest of you blow anything up because of your faith???? :O)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mariaps said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > It is so sad that you ladies on the right have been so hateful for so long that you don't even see how awful the comments you make are. Christianity does not teach hatred it teaches love and yet you call yourselves Christians. You are using Christ's name who you believe is the son of God to be evil and hateful and preach lies. You are no different than Muslims who use Islam by twisting what the Koran teaches to do evil things. You are all the same, people who are terrorists. You may deceive yourselves but you are not fooling anyone else. Wake up and return to your Christian roots and stop letting the Republican party use you as pawns. They will never make things better for you or anyone else. I love you all because of my beliefs but I hate what you and the Republicans are doing to our country.
> ...


Conan has just described her actions and posts to a tee. It is just amazing she does not see herself in these words.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

It's not nasty. It is true. What has happened to people on the right? Why are you so hateful? I don't believe your religion teaches you this it is political ideology that has taken over your good judgement. Where is any kindness or love coming from the right?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> It's not nasty. It is true. What has happened to people on the right? Why are you so hateful? I don't believe your religion teaches you this it is political ideology that has taken over your good judgement. Where is any kindness or love coming from the right?


LILLYK/CONAN IS BEING INSULTING AND HATEFUL!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Solowey - This is a description of you and your ideology. I love you and the rest of the women here but you don't love me or you would not be so hateful and cruel. Show me your kindness and goodness. I think it is there but your political beliefs have taken over your good sense.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > It's not nasty. It is true. What has happened to people on the right? Why are you so hateful? I don't believe your religion teaches you this it is political ideology that has taken over your good judgement. Where is any kindness or love coming from the right?
> ...


See how rude you are Bydie. All your caps mean you are shouting at me. Why are you so hateful? Why can't you be kind?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> THANK YOU for reminding us. Now I am mad all over again! Go Romney/Ryan! We need to get out of this mess we are in!


Obama 4 more years


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I second the motion, Ingried. Obama/Biden four more years.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Now conan, bydie is stating a fact. A fact you posted.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

What fact is that?

This is what Rush has said. on his show. I have heard he is very popular and has a lot of influence on the right. He is threatening violence towards the people on the left. His remarks are promoting terrorism. Do you agree with this? I find it very frightening and certainly not at all Christian teaching.

Limbaugh, October 3, 2012:

AUDIO: We Can Handle Democrats Without Resorting To Violence. "So Far"
"RUSH: I have to say, though, folks, terrorism is the greatest threat, because we can still defeat liberals without violence. So terrorism still, of course, represents a greater threat than the Democrat Party. We can handle them without violence. So far."

Rush Limbaugh: Trick Question on Terrorists and Liberals


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> What fact is that?


about hate


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> What fact is that?
> 
> This is what Rush has said. on his show. I have heard he is very popular and has a lot of influence on the right. He is threatening violence towards the people on the left. His remarks are promoting terrorism. Do you agree with this? I find it very frightening and certainly not at all Christian teaching. I said that I love you Joey. If you take it personally I think that is because of your feelings towards the people on the left like me. Do you agree with Rush?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> It's not nasty. It is true. What has happened to people on the right? Why are you so hateful? I don't believe your religion teaches you this it is political ideology that has taken over your good judgement. Where is any kindness or love coming from the right?


ConanO'K

Hateful is right on the button.
You may want to read the experiences the young Christian Man
had when he for one year pretended to be Gay.
It is a MUST read for everyone. I beg you.
It is so revealing. Some ugly core of some christian group revealed.
The right is so hateful towards others who are different that his own Mother even said that she would rather suffer from Cancer than have a Gay Son.

Embrace Cancer instead of your own Son!!!!! That is telling us
how we rate. Well, what can we expect when a drop-out drug head like Limbaugh is the head of the new Republican Party.
He himself would have no misgivings putting a knife into anyone who does not agree with him. He is a Terror and entices others on a regular basis to do harm to anyone who does not agree with him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


"Show me your kindness and goodness". This is really laughable coming from you. You have done nothing but spew hateful remarks to those KPers that do not agree with you. Now you expect us to believe you have done a 180 and are overflowing with kindness and goodness. Please do not insult us anymore that you already have.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, Ingried. Your observations are sad to say, so true. I work on the VoteNo campaign here in Minnesota. My friends in the GLBT community have suffered for too long because of so called Christians like Michelle and Marcus Bachman. She is a throwback to Joe McCarthy from Wisconsin. Preaching hatred and trying to ruin people's lives. The GOP has gone so far to the right because of the takeover of the Tea Party who profess to be Christians and Romney will do whatever he has to to keep their support and that is very sad that any man would sell out to his own religious beliefs to gain political power. Ryan claims to be a Catholic, in name only. A real Catholic would never never want to cause so much suffering to so many people in his country. Ryan is a devotee of Ayn Rand not the Catholic church. Do you all know who Ayn Rand was and what she believed? If not you might want to find out before you vote.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Soleway - I haven't said one unkind thing to you or anyone else. Why do you hate me?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Yes, Ingried. Your observations are sad to say, so true. I work on the VoteNo campaign here in Minnesota. My friends in the GLBT community have suffered for too long because of so called Christians like Michelle and Marcus Bachman. She is a throwback to Joe McCarthy from Wisconsin. Preaching hatred and trying to ruin people's lives. The GOP has gone so far to the right because of the takeover of the Tea Party who profess to be Christians and Romney will do whatever he has to to keep their support and that is very sad that any man would sell out to his own religious beliefs to gain political power. Ryan claims to be a Catholic, in name only. A real Catholic would never never want to cause so much suffering to so many people in his country. Ryan is a devotee of Ayn Rand not the Catholic church. Do you all know who Ayn Rand was and what she believed? If not you might want to find out before you vote.


Ayn Rand had no Believe whatsoever except in herself and the pursuit of personal wealth. 
If the President would have embraced her, she would be called
the Outcast of all times and he with her.
The Rev. Wright is Gold compared to Rand.

The Nuns on the Bus have exposed Ryan as a not true
Catholic.

What the Bible asks him to do and that is take care of the
Needy he has totally disregarded with his Budget. But then
he is young and ambitious and the Needy won't get him to where he wants to wind up. It is all in the money folks and nothing else. Show me the money and I will accomodate you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

See they cannot reply. The silence speaks for itself. I said I love you. I haven't spewed anything at you. I only want to have a conversation with you. Why are you so hateful towards me. If you agree with Rush please defend him or say he is wrong and you don't believe what he preaches. It is an ideology of hate towards people he does not agree with and people in the U.S. are buying into it. That is terrorism when someone tries to instill fear into people's hearts. If you don't agree with him say so. He will resort to violence towards me? That is scary and there is nothing funny about it is there?
I don't believe in hate, do you?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > What fact is that?
> ...


....we can handle them without violence so far" Limbaugh's words. 
That is a direct threat.
Are not the poorest Students always the Bullies? And drop-out Limbaugh sure underlines that.
Even his own Mother said that he could never finish anything.
She should know, he is her son.

We know our children well, don't we.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Holy Moses--Ingreid/ConanO'K are back together and page 78/79 is all over the place. This thread is titled "If you are still undecided...." How did Rush Limbaugh get in this thread?
It sure looks like 'someone' is being very judgmental saying Ryan is a devotee of Ayn Rand. I thought judgement was God's job. You know Ryan's soul HOW? Do you live his inner life? It appears lots of comments are tossed out there for the sole purpose of being argumentative. Go knit.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> Holy Moses--Ingreid/ConanO'K are back together and page 78/79 is all over the place. This thread is titled "If you are still undecided...." How did Rush Limbaugh get in this thread?
> It sure looks like 'someone' is being very judgmental saying Ryan is a devotee of Ayn Rand. I thought judgement was God's job. You know Ryan's soul HOW? Do you live his inner life? It appears lots of comments are tossed out there for the sole purpose of being argumentative. Go knit.


Marilynf
Read about Ryan and watch interviews he gave again and again
about him being totally devoted to Ayn Rand. He even ORDERED everyone of his Staff to read her. It was a MUST.
I know that is very scary but then exposing such devotion is essential.
Ryans whole budget is based on Rand's philosophy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope. Not yet.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

Oh dear, now the trolls think they are victims of hate. My heart is breaking. SNORT

I would care, but I am sure that Obama has some government program to help them deal with their pain. Oh I know, they will get cell phones with 4 G so they can text each other.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

They need cell phones to call help lines. Psychological help, etc.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Also Obama sued the banks in Chicago to give minorities loans for houses they could not afford.
> About that time an interest only loan was being pushed.


You're correct: Citibank was one of the worst under Obama's spell.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They need cell phones to call help lines. Psychological help, etc.


Lukelucy
What you stated is called "transfer".
Your side is very, very good at that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nasty comment, Ingried. At it again?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Any of the rest of you blow anything up because of your faith???? :O)


Can you believe it Bydie and Mariaps and my other Christian friends? We are terrorists; who knew.

What a heap of garbage Conan speaks. Don't step in her trash.
IGNORE - DELETE. (Hey, I sound like Ingried) :lol:

I believe it is time to turn her in to Admin SS since she called us terrorists.

Conan *is* a Barbarian and should *never* again elicit a response from a Christian.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf - There is no difference. Even you can't answer the questions I asked. I love everyone and yet not one of you loves me? That is not Christian doctrine to hate. It is the doctrine of terrorists. Do you agree with Rush. Will you resort to harming me because I don't agree with you. Where is all the hate coming from on the right. We on the left are not the ones who are being unkind it is you and when it is questioned you get even more angry.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Nasty comment, Ingried. At it again?


Just trying to keep pace.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf - There is no difference. Even you can't answer the questions I asked. I love everyone and yet not one of you loves me? That is not Christian doctrine to hate. It is the doctrine of terrorists. Do you agree with Rush. Will you resort to harming me because I don't agree with you. Where is all the hate coming from on the right. We on the left are not the ones who are being unkind it is you and when it is questioned you get even more angry.


ConanO'K
Where hatred is coming from is showing up by the
signs on lawns being either taken or ripped up or sprayed
with hateful jargon.
Nothing seen like that coming from the left.
I guess Limbaugh's enticements are taking hold.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Tea Party Republicans send everyone to hell who doesn't agree with them. Gay marriage is an abomination, for example. If it's not going on in the street scaring the horses, I would prefer to live my own life. Just one example.

I prefer not to discuss my private religious beliefs. I have taken Theology at the college level so I am familiar with the topic.



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > We can both be offended or try to find common ground. Your choice.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

OH my, the violins are so loud for the sob song by the libs. My heart is breaking for the pain and suffuring BH's have done due to their terrorist meanness. SHAME SHAME SHAME, I KNOW YOUR NAME(s)...SNORT

Off to the Royal Torture Chamber you big meanies go. Your punishment: another pair of Prada's that are trimmed in pearls. I know, it is mean of me, but I believe in tough love

smooch


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can we create a third to the motion? Regardless, my vote and my DH's vote are in the mail for Obama/Biden four more years.



ConanO'K said:


> I second the motion, Ingried. Obama/Biden four more years.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Any of the rest of you blow anything up because of your faith???? :O)
> ...


Cherf, I agree==calling us hateful and terrorists is uncalled for. They are all in hiding, and don't disclose their religion. 
Not that anyone cares, but they are quick to humiliate others who do. Now they are being critical because no one is responding to their posts. I will ignore.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I keep reading that we who seem to be on the left this time around (we want everyone to know that we are liberal and often support the right, just not this time) supposedly call all Christians bad people.
Nothing could be further from the truth.

I never called Christians bad People I just often question People who profess to be Christians why they do not follow their Faith.
Why they do not behave as the Bible tells them they should.
Some scream Christianity while behaving like the devil as he is being described by the Bible.

Weird.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> The Tea Party Republicans send everyone to hell who doesn't agree with them. Gay marriage is an abomination, for example. If it's not going on in the street scaring the horses, I would prefer to live my own life. Just one example.
> 
> I prefer not to discuss my private religious beliefs. I have taken Theology at the college level so I am familiar with the topic.


What a waste of your money snoozi. Without you stating such, I know you failed your Theology classes since you have not yet made on true statement about Christianity or Tea Party Republicans.

I'm not a Tea Party Repub and I know what they stand for and their beliefs without spending a dime. Imagine that!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BH's

Remember the wall


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> OH my, the violins are so loud for the sob song by the libs. My heart is breaking for the pain and suffuring BH's have done due to their terrorist meanness. SHAME SHAME SHAME, I KNOW YOUR NAME(s)...SNORT
> 
> Off to the Royal Torture Chamber you big meanies go. Your punishment: another pair of Prada's that are trimmed in pearls. I know, it is mean of me, but I believe in tough love
> 
> smooch


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Conan *is* a Barbarian and should *never* again elict a response from a Christian.
> 
> Cherf, I agree==calling us hateful and terrorists is uncalled for. They are all in hiding, and don't disclose their religion.
> Not that anyone cares, but they are quick to humiliate others who do. Now they are being critical because no one is responding to their posts. I will ignore.


I only read a few of the Progs posts; much faster and no lies and noise.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Remember the Wall ladies


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tea Party Republicans are not a real sect of any religion. They are more the Cafeteria Type who pick and choose just what they like and never strive to do anything difficult that God asks of mankind......like 'Love thy neighbor as thyself.'

I don't have to brag about my accomplishments. I'm secure.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party Republicans send everyone to hell who doesn't agree with them. Gay marriage is an abomination, for example. If it's not going on in the street scaring the horses, I would prefer to live my own life. Just one example.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Would it be impolite if I inquired where you're smooching? Oh, never mind. This blasted thing won't let me delete.



Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > OH my, the violins are so loud for the sob song by the libs. My heart is breaking for the pain and suffuring BH's have done due to their terrorist meanness. SHAME SHAME SHAME, I KNOW YOUR NAME(s)...SNORT
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SS is being mean by calling people that agree with the Tea Party ideas cafeteria workers, which sound like name calling to me. Now personally, if I were a cafeteria worker, I would be proud knowing I was working, working to help others and put into such an elite loving group of people.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Once again you do not understand lake lady. When you go to a cafeteria you can pick and chose what you want to eat. That is what is being said to you. You pick and chose what you want to believe. Suzi is not saying anything bad about cafeteria workers.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Tea Party Republicans are not a real sect of any religion. They are more the Cafeteria Type who pick and choose just what they like and never strive to do anything difficult that God asks of mankind......like 'Love thy neighbor as thyself.'
> 
> I don't have to brag about my accomplishments. I'm secure.
> 
> ...


Suzi - I understood you perfectly and so did lake lady but just like a cafeteria diner she is picking and chosing what she want's to pay attention to or ignore. I don't know why none of you will explain Rush's comment. All I asked was if you agree or disagree with what he says. I find what he says very threatening. Do you? If you do then does that mean you would be willing to terrorize people like me who disagree with you or even harm me to deny me the freedom to speak? I'm just asking for an answer.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Once again you do not understand lake lady. When you go to a cafeteria you can pick and chose what you want to eat. That is what is being said to you. You pick and chose what you want to believe. Suzi is not saying anything bad about cafeteria workers.


Conan'O'K/Suzi
You are expecting too much. Details always escape some
Nothing was ever said about Cafeteria workers. 
The reference made was to People who frequent a Cafeteria and pick and choose.
Oh dear, those details, why do they cause so much trouble.
But then when you wear boots instead of glass slippers you do not have to be so careful.
Did I now make that 'crystal' clear? Most likely not.
Tough, tough.

Ever feel like a repeat of "who's on first"?
Except that actually made sense.
It seems to never do so here.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cafeteria workers don't strive to do better? They are not hard workers? Derogatory to the Tea Party. They have rights too. So, as far as you are concerned it's your way or the highway.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Conan IS CALLING ME NAMES. boo hoo boo hoo. First of all she called me a wrong name, and that hurt my feelings. Then she said I didn't understand. So my feelings are hurt because she meant I was stupid.

sobbing, wheezing, catching breath, blowing nose. When will it all stop?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Conan IS CALLING ME NAMES. boo hoo boo hoo. First of all she called me a wrong name, and that hurt my feelings. Then she said I didn't understand. So my feelings are hurt because she meant I was stupid.
> 
> sobbing, wheezing, catching breath, blowing nose. When will it all stop?


Queen, remember how you dispose of trash.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Once again you do not understand lake lady. When you go to a cafeteria you can pick and chose what you want to eat. That is what is being said to you. You pick and chose what you want to believe. Suzi is not saying anything bad about cafeteria workers.


DUH!!!!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I think a lot of cafeteria workers must now be Dems- no? Who else would dish out what Michelle O is serving our kids. Hopefully the great Rep cafeteria ladies/men have moved on to more prosperous positions with lofty goals. Otherwise they'll have to stick a fork into the loons they work beside.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cafeteria workers don't strive to do better? They are not hard workers? Derogatory to the Tea Party. They have rights too. So, as far as you are concerned it's your way or the highway.


Mariaps - You know exactly what was said about cafeteria workers and what you are doing is exactly what cafeteria selecting is. It's easy to call yourself Christian but what Tea Party type Christians do is select what suits their own needs and motives not what the religion teaches. Why won't you answer any questions? We are just trying to have a discussion with you in the greater KP forum. The Cherf says he is going to turn me in to Admin. You are the ones being mean not me.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Conan IS CALLING ME NAMES. boo hoo boo hoo. First of all she called me a wrong name, and that hurt my feelings. Then she said I didn't understand. So my feelings are hurt because she meant I was stupid.
> 
> sobbing, wheezing, catching breath, blowing nose. When will it all stop?


Queen=Conan is all mixed up, she wants her questions answered. Isn't that part of the game they play? Skirt around the questions.

Chin up


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I think a lot of cafeteria workers must now be Dems- no? Who else would dish out what Michelle O is serving our kids. Hopefully the great Rep cafeteria ladies/men have moved on to more prosperous positions with lofty goals. Otherwise they'll have to stick a fork into the loons they work beside.


Oh, Cherf you are so misguided. I thought you could at least defend Rush or say what he said is terrible. When asked a question you keep going back to a different topic, cafeteria workers and Mrs. Obama. Why won't you engage in an honest discussions? If you have something of value to say why not say it?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cafeteria workers don't strive to do better? They are not hard workers? Derogatory to the Tea Party. They have rights too. So, as far as you are concerned it's your way or the highway.


mariaps
Who talked about Cafeteria workers?
It is only your bunch who is putting them down. Shame on you.
Shame on you very much.

We = our way or no way? Kidding right?
We are going straight while you keep making weirder than weird detours. But then it is hard to find the destination when the roadmap is so skewed.

Tea Partiers are a breed all of their own. Could go into details why but will behave regarding that subject.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of cafeteria workers must now be Dems- no? Who else would dish out what Michelle O is serving our kids. Hopefully the great Rep cafeteria ladies/men have moved on to more prosperous positions with lofty goals. Otherwise they'll have to stick a fork into the loons they work beside.
> ...


ConanO'K
Rush is their leader and one is not allowed to criticize him EVER.
Follow him blindly into the inferno and he will fly out the other end with more and more Millions. 
Amazing what attracts some folks.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BH's you have only two leaders, God and me. 

Hail to the both of us. 

More fun than a human being should be allowed to have


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Queen=Conan is all mixed up, she wants her questions answered. Isn't that part of the game they play? Skirt around the questions.
> 
> Chin up


Mariaps (congrats on your well-fitting and deserved shoes)

BTW: Did you realize Conan could not read and comprehend, I did not know that. She thinks I'm going to turn her in; wait until she finds out her 2nd place evil co-hort will being doing the dirty deed! She doesn't even know if I'm a man or woman; proof she cannot comprehend. Really sad ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> BH's you have only two leaders, God and me.
> 
> Hail to the both of us.
> 
> More fun than a human being should be allowed to have


No kidding ... who is Rush? I think my DH played with them a few times on stage.

Hail to my Queen!!!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cafeteria workers don't strive to do better? They are not hard workers? Derogatory to the Tea Party. They have rights too. So, as far as you are concerned it's your way or the highway.
> ...


Conan==you are the one who is always saying hate//You are always putting everyone down. You, Ingried, Lily are all better than the rest of us. Why do you want to have a discussion with such ingrates who know nothing? If a question is answered, it gets pulled apart and attacked. 
No!!! I do not like Obama. I no longer feel safe with him in office. He is trying to make us dependent on the govt. If you are voting for him just because he is a Democrat I'm sorry for you. Look at his past. He's friends with communists. Doesn't that bother you? When there were 4 Americans killed, he should have stayed in the WH and dealt with the problem. Same thing with Fort Hood. I could go on and on. I do not care what words come out of his mouth, he only cares about Barry. Went to Rev Wright's church for over 20 years?? And I don't listen to Rush, not sure what his views are//// Obama does not have to apologize for me. I pay my taxes, do not break the law and i give part of my income to help others as I see fit. I do not want him telling me who I should share my money with. That is MY choice. He doesn't want us to have a choice. I do not think he is the anointed one as Democrats do. If you think he is so wonderful, vote for him. No one hates you for that, you are an intelligent woman. The problem is that you spew hate at those who do not agree with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ADONAI, my strength, my fortress,
my refuge in time of trouble,
the nations will come to 
from the ends of the earth, 
"Our ancestors inherited nothing but lies,
futile idols, completely useless"
Can a person make himself gods?
(in fact they aren't gods at all.)
Therefore, I will make them know,
once and for all. I will make them know
my power and my might.
Then they will know that my name is ADONAI

Yirmeyahu(Jeremiah 16:19-21

The Tanakh's books, the order with which Yeshua was familiar. and The B'rit Hadashah. 

the complete Jewish Bible written by Dr. David H. Stern.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > BH's you have only two leaders, God and me.
> ...


Doesn't "Rush" have something to do with joining a fraternity or sorority?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

A little thought concerning Slick Willy:

Clinton was disbarred by the State of Arkansas. He paid a $25,000.00 fine there. He also paid an $850,000.00 settlement over the Lewinski incident.

He was also disbarred from practicing law in front of the Supreme Court. So Bill Clinton, a disbarred lawyer, a President who was impeached for lying under oath, asks the American people to believe him when he says the best thing for the Country is 4 more years of Obama. 

Just wanted to make sure I had it right!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cafeteria workers don't strive to do better? They are not hard workers? Derogatory to the Tea Party. They have rights too. So, as far as you are concerned it's your way or the highway.
> ...


And you don't select what suits your own needs and motives? And keep your opinion about my Christianity out of this. I am voting for Romney and I am allowed to make that choice without being called a hateful terrorist. I am offended by your remarks.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Clinton praised Romney in his speech at the D convention - remember! I know I've got that fact correct.

I'd bet a Romney ten grand both Clintons will vote for Romney. He He.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I bet they will, too. Vote Romney! Yeaaaaaa!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Clinton praised Romney in his speech at the D convention - remember! I know I've got that fact correct.
> 
> I'd bet a Romney ten grand both Clintons will vote for Romney. He He.


Agree!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

the winds are blowing the brooms are out, watch out for flying embers out of their very mouths.

They speak their truths, or so they say.

Their words are insults that all they can say.

They want respect they demand it they say.

But respect is learned and not their way.

They hover around hanging on to each word.

They think their wise, but are not being heard.

The angry they spew is under their hats

They don't know a thing, and that is that.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> the winds are blowing the brooms are out, watch out for flying embers out of their very mouths.
> 
> They speak their truths, or so they say.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a poem just in time for halloween!! Thanks, Yarnie! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > the winds are blowing the brooms are out, watch out for flying embers out of their very mouths.
> ...


You are so welcome I knew you would enjoy it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I must have some thing as it has become quite and they have disappered. :0


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find Rush's comments threatening. Personally I think he is just full of bombast trying to get attention. What he truly believes is anyone's guess.

The wicked part is that kind of talk can disrupt a truly disturbed mind. I would place any resulting violence on Rush's doorstep and prosecute to the fullest extent of the law.



ConanO'K said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party Republicans are not a real sect of any religion. They are more the Cafeteria Type who pick and choose just what they like and never strive to do anything difficult that God asks of mankind......like 'Love thy neighbor as thyself.'
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> BH's you have only two leaders, God and me.
> 
> Hail to the both of us.
> 
> More fun than a human being should be allowed to have


Hi's ya Queens you's know we's not to smarts accordn tos somes. thats k. 
Hail to thus Queen. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am so sorry someone thought I was referring to cafeteria workers. Ingried and ConanOK both explained what I had in mind. I don't know whether to blush, laugh or snort.



Ingried said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Once again you do not understand lake lady. When you go to a cafeteria you can pick and chose what you want to eat. That is what is being said to you. You pick and chose what you want to believe. Suzi is not saying anything bad about cafeteria workers.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

talk to the wall 'cuz the BH's don't care

That's nice


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is called blasphemy. Putting yourself on a par with God. Also sounds grandiose. I'm not laughing or snorting. Anyone else have a problem with this?



lovethelake said:


> BH's you have only two leaders, God and me.
> 
> Hail to the both of us.
> 
> More fun than a human being should be allowed to have


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Suzi - Your guess is as good as mine. Lakelady believes she is a diety and the other women out here hail her. I didn't know Christians worshiped more than one God but I guess this is a new form of called cafeteria Christians who believe what they like and leave the rest. It is so much simpler that way. Then they keep calling us terrible names when we just try to interact with them. I think they believe in Rush too along with lakelady and Romney too. None of them will even say the name Rush so he must be a very powerful one that makes them to scared to even say his name.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> talk to the wall 'cuz the BH's don't care
> 
> That's nice


lake lady is Rush more powerful than you? Are you scared of him too?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BH's remember our motto about the wall.

And remember to Bless their hearts


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> This is called blasphemy. Putting yourself on a par with God. Also sounds grandiose. I'm not laughing or snorting. Anyone else have a problem with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not nearly as blasphemous as the Progs saying there's no God at all.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Queen...are you home and how is your Father doing?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > BH's you have only two leaders, God and me.
> ...


Lovethelake==you are Queen, but could you run for President too.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


 :thumbup: But we'll only vote for you if you provide each of us with a second pair of red Pradas!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

hail
interjection
1 archaic used as a salutation
2 used to express acclamation <hail to the chief  Sir Walter Scott>
Origin: Middle English, from Old Norse heill, from heill healthy  more at whole.
First use: 13th century
4
hail
transitive verb
1 a : salute, greet 
b : to greet with enthusiastic approval : acclaim
2 : to greet or summon by calling <hail a taxi>
intransitive verb
: to call out; especially : to call a greeting to a passing ship
hail·er \hā-lər\ noun
hail from : to be or have been native to or a resident of
First use: 13th century
Synonyms: accredit, applaud, cheer, crack up, acclaim, laud, praise, salute, tout
Antonyms: knock, pan, slam
5
hail
noun
1 : an exclamation of greeting or acclamation
2 : a calling to attract attention


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

This is getting ridiculous. This thread had it's moments, but has lost its purpose. "talk to the wall"...oh really. Let's be a little more grown up. The light hearted moments were fun, now it tends towards the juvenile.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > This is called blasphemy. Putting yourself on a par with God. Also sounds grandiose. I'm not laughing or snorting. Anyone else have a problem with this?
> ...


lovethelake
Nothing like being a pompous nobody.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Great poem Yarnie!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh yes, there are only very fine lines between childhood and old age. 
Ever been in a Nursing Home and see the games they play with the dear old folks? Fit for Preschoolers.

I abhor it. Our Elders deserve respect.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

BHs retreat and regroup. Bring your boots.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

All I can say is I can't believe the behavior and language of you people on the right and I haven't even bothered to read it all.You typify every single conception I had of "right-wing Christians". I feel fortunate that I don't know any people like you personally. And some of you were teachers or worked around children? I feel sorry for the children and hope they weren't scarred for life. If you think the name-calling and insults are becoming to a Christian person you are really misguided. There are some right-wing people on this forum who are honestly concerned about our country and have beliefs that are contrary to mine but can be respected because they are not vile in behavior or language. Why do you feel you have to tear people down, call them names, or act as though you're better because of your political views? What's up with that? I have never felt as though I had to prove myself to be better than another person, but now after seeing this behavior I KNOW I'm better!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yarnie, did you know that there's a thread going about Tomato Soup??? Check it out...!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Yarnie, did you know that there's a thread going about Tomato Soup??? Check it out...!


Yes and it made me so hungry. I did n't have to cook this noon as we had pulled pork B A Q on buns and beans at granddaughters birthday party. She got to chose what to have it was really good. Blue moon ice cream with angle food cake. wracky but fun.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnie, did you know that there's a thread going about Tomato Soup??? Check it out...!
> ...


Oh, so you have a grandaughter with a birthday too???? How old is she? :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Believe it, Alcameron - They have all gone insane that's what listening to too much Rush will do to you and not enough exercising your brain. I feel sorry for them and yes Alcameron we are better. We know how to love and we do not hate and we know God loves all of us and poor poor Bidie thinks we are atheists but you have to excuse her she is just following the party line. They certainly are all good little soldiers aren't they. Good night.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> In my humble opinion, republicans want democrats to fail more than they want America to succeed.


What a great quote! You are very right about that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Believe it, Alcameron - They have all gone insane that's what listening to too much Rush will do to you and not enough exercising your brain. I feel sorry for them and yes Alcameron we are better. We know how to love and we do not hate and we know God loves all of us and poor poor Bidie thinks we are atheists but you have to excuse her she is just following the party line. They certainly are all good little soldiers aren't they. Good night.


You try so hard to make your self sound almost too good to be true. However, I know how you really don't I? You called me a racist and started a site titled "Racism" and blasted me for being an American Indian.

Who do you really love besides yourself? Give me an example.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ingried, you are so wrong.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Darling

Don't go for the bait. Isn't chumming a way for lazy fishermen to get free fish? Just a thought.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovethelake
I notice that every post from you contains nothing substantive.(substantive=just 3 syllables)
I send this post to show you what you do to others.
Say 3 Hail Marys and an act of contrition


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Obama. He's the only chance we have.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Hi Suzi - Your guess is as good as mine. Lakelady believes she is a diety and the other women out here hail her. I didn't know Christians worshiped more than one God but I guess this is a new form of called cafeteria Christians who believe what they like and leave the rest. It is so much simpler that way. Then they keep calling us terrible names when we just try to interact with them. I think they believe in Rush too along with lakelady and Romney too. None of them will even say the name Rush so he must be a very powerful one that makes them to scared to even say his name.


Oh, please give me a line that I can believe. I don't listen to Rush L. As he is Some nut. Did you not read that LTL said God first? You are just jealous as you cancelled your private site because people kept posting words that you did not agree with.

Who is calling people names--you and followers are the worse about name calling. Ingried is the worse one for name calling plus uses curse words thar SeattleS should report to Admin as she enjoys reporting people.

Don't criticize typing as computer down so I'm hunting and pecking on Ipad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


She is 17 this year, after lost of my mom had a hard time with her birthday, But after granddaughter was born on same day sure lifted my spirits, She also carries the name of her other grandmom. It makes for a special girl in my eyes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Suzi - Your guess is as good as mine. Lakelady believes she is a diety and the other women out here hail her. I didn't know Christians worshiped more than one God but I guess this is a new form of called cafeteria Christians who believe what they like and leave the rest. It is so much simpler that way. Then they keep calling us terrible names when we just try to interact with them. I think they believe in Rush too along with lakelady and Romney too. None of them will even say the name Rush so he must be a very powerful one that makes them to scared to even say his name.
> ...


I never listen to the man either. Now I can't help but listen to Greta as she was born in my state and she does state to me good points in that she see both sides. I know she is for Romney but she does have the people who like Obama on and lets both sides talk with out interrupting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

missdeb42 said:


> Obama. He's the only chance we have.


Love your puppies


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > I think they believe in Rush too along with lakelady and Romney too. None of them will even say the name Rush so he must be a very powerful one that makes them to scared to even say his name.
> ...


I've never heard Rush's show either. Too funny, Conan, listens to Rush and must love him as she doesn't stop talking about him. I prefer to use my head and not listen to one person for talking points like she does anyway.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> ...


Your first reason for voting for Obama makes sence but your second reason does not. I don't believe anyone should vote because of the color of one's skin. It's not right when a white person won't vote for a person of color and not right when a person of color only votes because of color. Just my thinking.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Suzi - Your guess is as good as mine. Lakelady believes she is a diety and the other women out here hail her. I didn't know Christians worshiped more than one God but I guess this is a new form of called cafeteria Christians who believe what they like and leave the rest. It is so much simpler that way. Then they keep calling us terrible names when we just try to interact with them. I think they believe in Rush too along with lakelady and Romney too. None of them will even say the name Rush so he must be a very powerful one that makes them to scared to even say his name.
> ...


Janeway
I wonder what you are reading. I called Limbaugh a drop-out
drug-head which he officially is as well as a nut and did call Beck a nut as well. Who else got a name from me?
Please list all the names I "called" and the curse words I used.
You accused me of it now proof it.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

As someone trying to decide which party to align myself with I just have one question...Are all republicans so degrading and judgemental of others? This is the impression I am getting from this thread where no matter what anyone from the other side says it is met with sarcasm and disrespect or completely ignored instead of being answered with intelegence and tolerence. I do understand that you feel that they have been cruel and insulting in thier responses to you but does that give you the right to be down right mean and insulting back again...I don't believe that is what God wants us to do I believe we should turn the other cheek and answer with a very intelegent and kind answer so that we never bring ourselves down but lift ourselves up to a place which is more in line with being the people that God meant us to be...One final thought a very intelegent woman once told me "You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar"...Have a good day Y'all


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Janeway
Why does Joeysomma answer for you. I addressed you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Subject: FW: DO YOU REMEMBER JANUARY 3, 2007?





THIS SHOULD GO AROUND UNTIL EVERYONE IN THIS GREAT COUNTRY HAS READ IT AT LEAST ONCE !!

MOST PEOPLE DO NOT REMEMBER THIS, BUT ITS ALL TRUE FACTS. CHECK IT OUT FOR YOURSELVES!!

DO YOU REMEMBER JANUARY 3, 2007?



This tells the story, why Bush was so bad at the end of his term...


Dont just skim over this, its not very long, read it slowly and let it sink in. If in doubt, check it out!!!


The day the democrats took over was not January 22nd 2009, it was actually January 3rd 2007 the day the Democrats took over the House of Representatives and the Senate, at the very start of the 110th Congress.The Democrat Party controlled a majority in both chambers for the first time since the end of the 103rd Congress in 1995.


For those who are listening to the liberals propagating the fallacy that everything is "Bush's Fault", think about this:


January 3rd, 2007 was the day the Democrats took over the Senate and the Congress. At the time:


The DOW Jones closed at 12,621.77

The GDP for the previous quarter was 3.5%

The Unemployment rate was 4.6%

George Bush's Economic policies SET A RECORD of 52 STRAIGHT MONTHS of JOB GROWTH

Remember the day...

January 3rd, 2007 was the day that Barney Frank took over the House Financial Services Committee and Chris Dodd took over the Senate Banking Committee.

The economic meltdown that happened 15 months later was in what part of the economy?

BANKING AND FINANCIAL SERVICES!
Unemployment... To this CRISIS by (among MANY other things) dumping 5-6 TRILLION Dollars of toxic loans on the economy from YOUR Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac FIASCOE

Bush asked Congress 17 TIMES to stop Fannie & Freddie - starting in 2001 because it financially risky for the US economy.


* And who took the THIRD highest pay-off from Fannie Mae AND Freddie Mac? OBAMA

* And who fought against reform of Fannie and Freddie?OBAMA and the Democrat Congress, So when someone tries to blame Bush.

* REMEMBER JANUARY 3rd, 2007.... THE DAY THE DEMOCRATS TOOK OVER!"

* Budgets do not come from the White House. They come from Congress and the party that controlled Congress since January 2007 is the Democrat Party.

* Furthermore, the Democrats controlled the budget process for 2008 & 2009 as well as 2010 &2011.

* In that first year, they had to contend with George Bush, which caused them to compromise on spending, when Bush somewhat belatedly got tough on spending increases.

* For 2009 though, Nancy Pelosi & Harry Reid bypassed George Bush entirely, passing continuing resolutions to keep government running until Barack Obama could take office. At that time, they passed a massive omnibus spending bill to complete the 2009 budgets.

* And where was Barack Obama during this time? He was a member of that very Congress that passed all of these massive spending bills, and he signed the omnibus bill as President to complete 2009.

* If the Democrats inherited any deficit, it was the 2007 deficit, the last of the Republican budgets. That deficit was the lowest in five years, and the fourth straight decline in deficit spending. After that, Democrats in Congress took control of spending, and that includes Barack Obama, who voted for the budgets.

* If Obama inherited anything, he inherited it from himself.


In a nutshell, what Obama is saying is I inherited a deficit that I voted for and then I voted to expand that deficit four-fold since January 20th.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Subject: FW: DO YOU REMEMBER JANUARY 3, 2007?
> 
> THIS SHOULD GO AROUND UNTIL EVERYONE IN THIS GREAT COUNTRY HAS READ IT AT LEAST ONCE !!
> 
> ...


Lovethelake
What got us into trouble?
Two Wars and greedy Wallstreet.

And if Romney should succeed, we shall have more of the same.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

View this:

http://www.therightscoop.com/must-go-viral-the-truth-about-the-obama-administration-and-israel/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama will take us down. He is just lying low to get re-elected.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


I don't know you, therefore I don't hate you. You have indeed said unkind and hateful things to all here that do not agree with you. Reread you own posts. The end.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bydie said:


> A little thought concerning Slick Willy:
> 
> Clinton was disbarred by the State of Arkansas. He paid a $25,000.00 fine there. He also paid an $850,000.00 settlement over the Lewinski incident.
> 
> ...


Coming across loud and clear Bydie. Wonder what Bill thinks now that Obama is probably going to throw Hillary under the bus over Libya. Obama will certainly not take the blame.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Soleway - Conan is trying to put words into your mouth. You never said you hate her; yet, she insists you tell her why you said same.

Just ignore her like most do - all noise and hate; her posts serve no purpose.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's Poll:
Monday, October 15, 2012

The Rasmussen Reports daily Presidential Tracking Poll for Monday shows Mitt Romney attracting support from 49% of voters nationwide, while President Obama earns the vote from 48%. Two percent (2%) prefer some other candidate, and another two percent (2%) are undecided. 

Thought this was pertinent info before Tues night's debate. However, polling after the debate will take about 3-5 days to see the results reflected.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw on Fox News, Megyn Kelly's show, that the electoral count puts Romney within 10 electoral votes of Obama.

September had Obama at 265 and Romney at 191.

Now it's Obama 201 and Romney still at 191

This is good news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Subject: FW: DO YOU REMEMBER JANUARY 3, 2007?
> 
> THIS SHOULD GO AROUND UNTIL EVERYONE IN THIS GREAT COUNTRY HAS READ IT AT LEAST ONCE !!
> 
> ...


Thank you lady, the facts are the facts, no one can say it is wrong unless they can prove other wise then I will listen.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I saw on Fox News, Megyn Kelly's show, that the electoral count puts Romney within 10 electoral votes of Obama.
> 
> September had Obama at 265 and Romney at 191.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw the same report. The best news is that history tells us undecided voters always vote against the incumbent.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovethelake

Nicely documented. It makes very easy for us to understand.

Lukelucy. You are exactly correct.

What has Obama done during his presidency to date? With his promise to bring the troops home, he has just done the opposite. A surge of troops in Afghanistan!. Support Iran's plan for nuclear weapons! Isolated Israel!
Provided Brazil, Mexico, and Venezuela with the means to produce more
oil! While oil prices are increasing in the US!

Our biggest fear is what 2016 will be like with four years of his tragic policies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> As someone trying to decide which party to align myself with I just have one question...Are all republicans so degrading and judgemental of others? This is the impression I am getting from this thread where no matter what anyone from the other side says it is met with sarcasm and disrespect or completely ignored instead of being answered with intelegence and tolerence. I do understand that you feel that they have been cruel and insulting in thier responses to you but does that give you the right to be down right mean and insulting back again...I don't believe that is what God wants us to do I believe we should turn the other cheek and answer with a very intelegent and kind answer so that we never bring ourselves down but lift ourselves up to a place which is more in line with being the people that God meant us to be...One final thought a very intelegent woman once told me "You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar"...Have a good day Y'all


As I think you have read only a few pages posted here I must respond, when on your site asking for why I would vote for who I would I responded, then some camae on and went off the subject. I again responded ask all to not start going off, but to answer only what you ask for.
As to your saying that the right is nasty, I beg to differ you have not read what two or three women on here on the left have posted in meaness. They do not post to say why they feel as they do, they post nasty response to what others feel . They have no respect for others feelings, just inflame. I for one havae one who has come on here to say how smart she is how stupid we are, going on and on with no information except to say we are dumb stupid and several other names. She has made fun of my illness and called me a lier,ect.,and also another lady. One keeps posting how unchristian we are and and then after insulting us throwns in s bible verse and then goes off on us again. how the only people who are americans are the Indian race she is right in that but when told that one lady was Indian even degrade her. They both call all of the right racist and we keep telling them we are not and why. 
After a while all the assults get to one and we fight back. So please read more than one or two pages. You will see what I mean. If one has respect for anothers opinion,and shares their opinion I will listen with grace. But when those two asnwer with insults and only insults I am sure you would react the same way. So do not judge until you have seen it all then you can tell all of us right wingers how nasty we are.
One also had her own site, Lean Forward/ lean left.
No matter who posted from the right with just the fact as they saw them she would delete them as she was the leader and could. She manage to even alienate some of the ladies that were on her site. Why you may ask, so do I .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Subject: FW: DO YOU REMEMBER JANUARY 3, 2007?
> ...


Yes and if Romney wins he will be using the same plan as Jack Kennedy did during his administration. Thanks to who ever posted the link I am glad for one I have gotten to see it.You really should look at it. You may be very surprised.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> Lovethelake
> 
> Nicely documented. It makes very easy for us to understand.
> 
> ...


Facts are irrelevant for the Rights obviously.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When i have seen the facts from you instead of your mean unkind responds then i will listen, but as of now the only facts you have state is nothing.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When i have seen the facts from you instead of your mean unkind responds then i will listen, but as of now the only facts you have state is nothing.


theyarnlady
We have seen YOUR facts just yesterday.
I would stay pretty mum if I were you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To funny I give as good as I get.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To the ladies on the left.

I did not mean the poem for all of you.

It was meant for two disresptful persons that are on this site.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

I think it's time to end the polical post, as They appear to be going in the wrong direction, not helping either side to help make up minds in a helpful way. Getting too personl.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


I agree Cherf, I don't listen to Rush. Don't understand why he is a topic here. And why Conan knows so much about him. Love your centerpiece.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ingried, YOU should stay mum.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Conan loves listening to Rush; in fact, she is obsessed talking about him in all her recent posts of noise.

Thanks for your compliment! I made that particular pumpkin vase to give away as a gift but have other Halloween decor in our house.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > A little thought concerning Slick Willy:
> ...


Soloweygirl
Wishful thinking however and it won't come true.
Democrats are united while the Republican Party has been hijacked by some weirdos.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I check in on Rush just to see if he ever says anything of value. What a waste of time. He is due for the next wife (Nr.5).
Keep wasting my time.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PattyAnn, 
I appreciate your thoughts, but this thread was created with a political topic in mind.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

PattyAnn said:


> I think it's time to end the polical post, as They appear to be going in the wrong direction, not helping either side to help make up minds in a helpful way. Getting too personl.


PattyAnn
Some of us choose to correct fiction.
You may choose to not look in.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PattyAnn,
> I appreciate your thoughts, but this thread was created with a political topic in mind.


I understand that but it seems to have created personal attacts, on both sides that's why I said maybe it was time to stop. The word hate has been mentioned and that bothers me. No one should be hated for there views. We should listen to others so we can make a informed decision, because maybe something they say will be something they hadn't thought of before.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

PattyAnn, thanks so much for the reasonable words.



PattyAnn said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > PattyAnn,
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

PattyAnn said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > PattyAnn,
> ...


Very good Patti, we should each be allowed to state our views and listen to others without being critical. We can all learn from each other especially if our questions are answered reasonably. maria


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess I am a weirdo because I am liking Romney. Or is it that Ingried is being mean again?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I am a weirdo because I am liking Romney. Or is it that Ingried is being mean again?


Lukelucy, Ingried is being mean STILL. Unless you are voting for Obozo, You are a worthless idiot.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's see. Are you being critical?Didn't you just decry that to Patty. Are you being sincere or insincere?



mariaps said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am a weirdo because I am liking Romney. Or is it that Ingried is being mean again?
> ...


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

It seems a rather simple procedure to me. Lovethelake presented a well thought outline of the issues that were important to her.

I just added a few of my own. Both posts involved well known facts and details.


It would be interesting if one of the other KPers wanted to rebut one of these issues.

I tend to follow candidates more than parties.

Things do become somewhat sticky. There are some who need to call others funny names like weirdo and so forth.

It is best just to ignore these folks as they add nothing to the discussion. In some cases as has been noted such comments tends to anger some who will decide not to continue. We lose their ideas.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Let's see. Are you being critical?Didn't you just decry that to Patty. Are you being sincere or insincere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm being sincere==that is Ingrieds assumption, not mine.
Ingried is downright mean, read her posts. I am not being critical, I am stating a true fact.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess she can't help herself. Thank God I don't live in her house! Must be torture for everyone involved.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

More reasons for Romney

Will have the respect of Isreal
Will have the respect of the military
Will not cover up murder of ambassador
Will not cover up Fast and Furious
Will not give 4 G cell phones away to the cost of taxpayers
Will not raise my taxes
Will repeal Obamacare, which IS NOW HURTING MY PARENTS
Will bring respect for the Office of the President
Will not be on the Jimmy Fallen show 6 times
Will not spend most of his time on the golf course
Will go to security daily briefings, not read the Cliff Notes
Will address the Act of War on our embassy instead of flying
to Vegas for a fund raiser
Will not increase the deficit by more than all other presidents
combined
Will create real jobs, not fake green ones
Will save defense department jobs (1,000,000+)

How sad this list is making me


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup, a fact is a fact. Mean is mean. If it acts like a snake, looks like a snake and smells like a snake - it must be a snake.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> As I think you have read only a few pages posted here


I can assure you that I have spent hours reading the posts on this thread and many others.


theyarnlady said:


> As to your saying that the right is nasty, I beg to differ you have not read what two or three women on here on the left have posted in meaness.


 First off I did not say anyone was nasty but I did ask if all on the right were as mean as I have seen in the posts here... IF I am going to align with them I want to know that they can handle themselves in a graceful manor even when feeling like they are under attack. After all it is my belief that many a war has been avoided by a calm response to right a wrong.


theyarnlady said:


> They do not post to say why they feel as they do, they post nasty response to what others feel . They have no respect for others feelings, just inflame.


 This is where I would answer with sincerety and grace in order to not degrade who I am...


theyarnlady said:


> I for one have one who has come on here to say how smart she is how stupid we are, going on and on with no information except to say we are dumb stupid and several other names. She has made fun of my illness and called me a lier,ect.,and also another lady. One keeps posting how unchristian we are and and then after insulting us throwns in s bible verse and then goes off on us again. how the only people who are americans are the Indian race she is right in that but when told that one lady was Indian even degrade her. They both call all of the right racist and we keep telling them we are not and why.
> After a while all the assults get to one and we fight back.


 I know that you are feeling hurt and I am sorry for that...


theyarnlady said:


> So please read more than one or two pages.


 Again here I will just state that I have spent hours reading these posts and those on many other threads...


theyarnlady said:


> If one has respect for anothers opinion,and shares their opinion I will listen with grace. But when those two asnwer with insults and only insults I am sure you would react the same way.


I would still answer with Respect for I believe that if I respect you then eventually you will respect me...



theyarnlady said:


> So do not judge until you have seen it all then you can tell all of us right wingers how nasty we are.


Here I believe you have misinterpreted my curiosity for judgement and put words into my mouth...


theyarnlady said:


> One also had her own site, Lean Forward/ lean left.
> No matter who posted from the right with just the fact as they saw them she would delete them as she was the leader and could. She manage to even alienate some of the ladies that were on her site. Why you may ask, so do I .


In this case it was her site to do with as she wished ...if I did not like what she was doing on her site I would have avoided it completely and then that way I would have avoided making myself angry and argumentitive...I would have only made a single technical comment letting others know that it was a monitered site and that what you posted might be edited or deleted and left it at that...
I hope that my answers here have helped you to better understand that I was not atacking anyone and was seriously considering my future in polotics as well as which party to align myself with...Thank you for your response and the chance to explain....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > As I think you have read only a few pages posted here
> ...


thank you and I am sorry if I offend you, but i really wanted you to understand it was not just one sided either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> It seems a rather simple procedure to me. Lovethelake presented a well thought outline of the issues that were important to her.
> 
> I just added a few of my own. Both posts involved well known facts and details.
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovethelake
Excellent list. Yes it is very sad. You could also add STOP promoting/fostering the development of the "United States of Islam." It is no accident that Obama when asked responded there were 57 states in the US when in fact there are 50 as you know. But, there 57 Muslim states. Freudian
Slip???

You can also add my earlier point about the oil crises; it is true!!! Obama has helped Brazil, Mexico, and Venezuela develop their oil production but completely stopped drilling for oil in fertile US fields. 

His plans to increase taxes along with Obamacare threaten my daughter's business...she employs over 300. But, will not be able to stay in business as he increases our debt ceiling.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The Obama Admin also has restricted more of the Alaskan oil reserves. So if you use oil for your heat, $$$$$$$$. If you use propane to cook and heat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ If you use electricity to heat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ due to the restrictions on the coal industry

Vote for Romney, we need to stop these unnecessary restrictions AND BUILD THE KEYSTONE PIPELINE


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> The Obama Admin also has restricted more of the Alaskan oil reserves. So if you use oil for your heat, $$$$$$$$. If you use propane to cook and heat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ If you use electricity to heat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ due to the restrictions on the coal industry
> 
> Vote for Romney, we need to stop these unnecessary restrictions AND BUILD THE KEYSTONE PIPELINE


Could you please tell me which regulations you consider as unnecessary?
So that I may look at just them and not have to go through all of them as that would take me hours and I am just too tired to do that tonight...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am a weirdo because I am liking Romney. Or is it that Ingried is being mean again?
> ...


mariaps
Mind your manners. I have never called anyone a worthless idiot.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see. Are you being critical?Didn't you just decry that to Patty. Are you being sincere or insincere?
> ...


mariaps
Ingried is just straight forward and responding as nicely as possible to others who always have the need to be nasty.

Oh sure I get annoyed at the "stuff" that some put out,
lots of words with no substance. SOS = same old stuff.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama Admin also has restricted more of the Alaskan oil reserves. So if you use oil for your heat, $$$$$$$$. If you use propane to cook and heat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ If you use electricity to heat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ due to the restrictions on the coal industry
> ...


Since President Obama took Office we have been drilling more than for a many, many years.
As to the Pipeline I think that the People who will be affected
in case of any breakdowns and there will be some, they should be heard. I shudder thinking that some Terrorist from the air can set the whole Pipeline on fire.
I am for alternatives.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Frankie, you are a lady. I enjoy your thoughts, whether we agree 100% or not. So glad you're here at KP.



frankie2963 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > As I think you have read only a few pages posted here
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is hope in the Middle East if we can learn to listen and respect one another. I'm so proud of you too yarnlady.



theyarnlady said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ingried said:


> As to the Pipeline I think that the People who will be affected
> in case of any breakdowns and there will be some, they should be heard. I shudder thinking that some Terrorist from the air can set the whole Pipeline on fire.
> I am for alternatives.


Ingried I agree that those in the path of the pipline should have a say in how it is done ,what regulations should be in place to protect them and even wether or not it should go through thier backyard...I also have to say that there are alternatives to the pipeliine and even to using so much oil in the first place...I also agree that it might end up being a very good target for someone looking to do damage to us and that the citizens who live closest will be the ones to pay the price should that happen...this is one issue I definately think needs to be more thought out...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with you both, frankie and ingried. This issue needs much more research. The risks are enormous. A kneejerk answer is the wrong thing to do. Money invested? Damage to the environment? Other options? Lobbyists urging us to do it right away.



frankie2963 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > As to the Pipeline I think that the People who will be affected
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > As to the Pipeline I think that the People who will be affected
> ...


frankie2963
It would be bad enough to have the Pipeline underground.
No matter what precautions would be taken in case of an Earthquake, ruptures will happen and the ground contaminated.
Having the Pipeline above ground would be a much easier target for terrorists than the Twin Towers in New York ever have been. The country could be set on fire from Canada all the way south.
Lots to take into consideration. I would never want to live near it.
Folks it is Oil that is being transported not Water or some other non-flammable liquid.
It would be much worse than when Saddam Hussein set the Oil Wells on Fire.

Frightening scenario.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you want . . .

A president who has us on the road to serfdom?

A president who advocates higher taxes? Wealth redistribution, less freedom and less opportunity?

A president coated in Teflon who freely gets away as an accomplice to the murdering of innocent Americans?

A president who circumvents the constitution, but bows to Saudi kings?

A president who nationalizes sectors of our free market economy and single handedly picks winners and losers?

A president who forces you to buy goods and services you dont want and then fines you for not following his orders?

A president who is systematically bankrupting our country while giving away tens of billions of dollars to our enemies abroad?

A president who, for the first time in American history, is robbing your children and grand children of the same freedoms, opportunities and dreams that were handed down to you and me?

A president who does not believe in the supremacy and exceptionalism of the United States of America?

A president who despises our military so much that he jeopardizes our national security by cutting their budget in half?

A president who is about to foist the single biggest tax increase on the American people in the 237-year history of our country come January 1st?

A president whose political ideology takes delight in a record 47 million Americans now on food stamps?

A president who invests tens of billions of dollars in failing green companies that are headed by some of his biggest campaign donors?

A president who refuses to approve a desperately needed oil pipeline that would help put many Americans to work while decreasing our dependence on foreign oil?

A president who usurps the Constitution, ignores the separation of powers, thumbs his nose at congress and issues executive orders with impunity?

A president with deeply rooted ties to domestic terrorists and radical Muslims and Marxists?

A president whose upbringing was heavily influenced by radical Communists and Socialists?

A president who appoints members of the radical Muslim Brotherhood to his cabinet?

A president who shuns the leader of Israel, our only democratic ally in the Middle East, in favor of appearances on celebrity T.V. talk shows?

A president who makes back door deals with leaders of Communist countries conditioned upon his reelection?

Read more: http://clashdaily.com/2012/10/35-reasons-a-youre-an-idiot-if-you-dont-vote-for-romney/#ixzz29SeJr2sy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama must go!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie, How sick is that list. I fear for America if Obama is re-elected. 
We are so close to the cliff now; Romney or any other President will have a nearly impossible job to get America on the path to prosperity once again.

Now with the agreements and taxes and regs Hillary is allowing the UN to impose, what future does America have?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

If Obama is re-elected, this country will never be the same. We are on a slippery slope. Another term for BO and we will be a second rate nation. China will reign supreme over us. He will ruin us forever.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> If Obama is re-elected, this country will never be the same. We are on a slippery slope. Another term for BO and we will be a second rate nation. China will reign supreme over us. He will ruin us forever.


I agree.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Do you want . . .
> 
> A president who has us on the road to serfdom?
> 
> ...


Bydie
Be proud you fit in so well with Romney and Ryan.
Spreading misinformation is becoming a Republican trademark.
Just repeating stuff and hoping others will believe it no longer works the Internet sees to that.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There are many oil piplines crossing the US now.
> How many leaks or accidents have you heard of?
> Why the delay in building the Keystone Pipeline other than to force the price of gas up?


Joeysomma
Inform yourself. The Pipeline will do nothing re. our gas prices.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama is re-elected, this country will never be the same. We are on a slippery slope. Another term for BO and we will be a second rate nation. China will reign supreme over us. He will ruin us forever.
> ...


Cherf
I thought you were such a Bible reading individual.
You should then know that China will be ruling the world.
Remember "the yellow threat".

Accept it, we are a minority.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie, How sick is that list. I fear for America if Obama is re-elected.
> We are so close to the cliff now; Romney or any other President will have a nearly impossible job to get America on the path to prosperity once again.
> 
> Now with the agreements and taxes and regs Hillary is allowing the UN to impose, what future does America have?


Cherf
How short your memory is. It was G.W. Bush who created the mess of all times.
He was handed a surplus and managed to squander it royally as well as get us into a totally idiotic War which cost 4,500 soldiers their lives.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ingried, 
Please, enough. You are too much.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

while his oil friends made out bigtime.



Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie, How sick is that list. I fear for America if Obama is re-elected.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ingried, please, keep pointing out errors.



Lukelucy said:


> Ingried,
> Please, enough. You are too much.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lukelucy, we see things differently. I appreciate your opinions, but I respect mine too.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).


Ingried doesn't get anything correct and confuses everyone's posts including her own.

I said I agreed with you that China will rule America so Ingried reminded me that my Bible reading told me same. She's nuts, Lukelucy, so just ignore her as we do.

Only her Left buddys will agree with her just to prove they are opposed to our opinions. The Progs don't agree with Ingried either and would not allow her to post in their managed group, but now they use her like a dishcloth to try to make points for their side and she is good at hurling insults.

They are all desperate so let them have their fun while they can.

Think of them as commercials; you know, you ignore them, mute the volume and get your snacks when they are on and don't buy what they are selling.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for being respectful. I would appreciate other responses, even if they differ, if they weren't so nasty. Your response was not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Do you want . . .
> 
> A president who has us on the road to serfdom?
> 
> ...


thank you bydie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for being respectful. I would appreciate other responses, even if they differ, if they weren't so nasty. Your response was not.


Thank you Lukelucy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).
> ...


thank you I will show grace.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


Cherf
Obviously you only read in the Bible what suits you. May want to venture through all of it you learn a heap.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).


Ingried is great at making an error out of facts. She says no one else is correct. All her info is truth especially when it comes from the many books she has written. Keep up the good work Ingried. We don't believe your quotes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Hi Ingreid I am glad you are the voice of reason, and I respect your opinion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).
> ...


Thank you for your opinion I think it carried your thoughts as much as your sincerty. With respect theyarn lady


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).
> ...


mariaps
Not my quotes, from the Bible.
Had years of mandatory religious studies. Don't remember it all but quite a bit of it.

I have no tendency to point, I go directly to the correction.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).
> ...


Thank you for your opinion, with respect thelady of yarn


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).


Lukelucy
Jealousy is an illness and luckily I am well. Very well.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


I'm sure. Wasn't talking about Bible quotes. Yours in general. By the way, just curious==name which bible the quote came from. Oh yea, you don't disclose your info.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not crazy either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


What a wonderful thought, Thank you with respect, Lady of the Yarn


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm not crazy either.


You are not crazy, but some try to make it seem that way when they twist your posts. Ignorance is Bliss.
Maria


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks, Maria.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


theyarnlady==you are oozing respect and grace.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried is FULL of errors. Her last statement confirmed her jealousy over money (making money from oil or something).
> ...


Hello Ingreid I hope you are having a nice dy. I am glad you are feel well. 
With sincerest respect , the yam lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Oh thank you, i am glad someone see the effort I am making. Sincerely and with Grrrrace, The yam lady


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


mariaps
Are you trying to confirm that the Bibles have different content?
Thank you.
However what I quoted can be found in any one of them..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not crazy either.
> ...


I would never call you crazy,you deserve respect.

Theyammer lady


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Your kind words are accepted with thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


I think that is a fair question and should be answered as such.
The yammer lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> I'm sure. Wasn't talking about Bible quotes. Yours in general. By the way, just curious==name which bible the quote came from. Oh yea, you don't disclose your info.


I, too, would like to know the Chapter and Verse from the Bible Ingried quoted. Of course, we will never hear from her again on what she stated since her statement was another lie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I think that is a fair question, and deserve an answer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure. Wasn't talking about Bible quotes. Yours in general. By the way, just curious==name which bible the quote came from. Oh yea, you don't disclose your info.
> ...


thats a fair question and I beleive it deserves to be answered.
The yar lady


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Rasmussen Polls on October 16

Daily Presidential and Swing State Poll results have Romney 49% and Obama 47%.

Romney's momentum is holding.

May _God_ Bless Romney and have him in his care during tonight's debate and always.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure. Wasn't talking about Bible quotes. Yours in general. By the way, just curious==name which bible the quote came from. Oh yea, you don't disclose your info.
> ...


Cherf
Check it out, it is from the Bible. I know you dont like it because I mention it but be a big Girl and roll with the punches.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Rasmussen Polls on October 16
> 
> Daily Presidential and Swing State Poll results have Romney 49% and Obama 47%.
> 
> ...


I agree with that thank you


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Check it out, it is from the Bible. I know you dont like it because I mention it but be a big Girl and roll with the punches.


Ingried, check what out? WHAT Chapter and Verse did you quote?????? Big a big girl and provide your facts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Ingreid please respect Cherfs opinion. I feel that you are trying to tell her yours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


I think you deserve an answer to that question


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Obama's New Debate Coach: GoofBall Joe


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, God bless Romney.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Hillary is taking blame for the Libya fiasco. What say you now Ingreid? Hillary has indeed been thrown under the bus.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hiliary is trying to protect Obama. BUT, he is the bottom line. HE should take responsibility.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a few Bible quotes for your perusal:

"And the King shall answer and say unto them, 'Truly I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done unto the least of my brethern, ye have done it unto me."
King James Trans. Matthew 5:40

"Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone who is rich to enter the kingdom of God."
New Intl. Matthew 19:24

"He that hateth me hateth my Father."
Amer. Std. John 15:23

"Love thy ememies." (and other interesting stuff)
Sermon on the Mount Matthew 5:43


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is my personal opinion that there is no need to place blame. There is a need to investigate what led to the attack and what may be done, with the resources available, to fix it.

Hillary did not throw herself under the bus, to repeat a phrase. She took responsibility as Secretary of State.

Are you just trying to make political hay while the sun shines, to repeat a phrase?



soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hiliary is trying to protect Obama. BUT, he is the bottom line. HE should take responsibility.


No kidding. 'The buck stops here," is a motto of a President, not a Secretary of State.

Hillary will probably vote for Romney. Why didn't Hillary jump under the bus three weeks ago. How coincidental someone came out and took the blame the day before the next Presidential debate. If she felt responsible, she should resign.

Hillary still did not tell the American people what happened and why. She is simply taking the hit so Obama has someone to blame tonight; keeping Libya political instead of keeping the terrorist attack which it was; covered up.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ingried said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


There are gas lines all over the country. Many of us have Natural Gas to heat and cool our homes. Flammable lines exist everywhere. It really would not be any more dangerous than it is now in regards to fires.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

No Snoozi suzi, I was replying to Ingreid. Hillary has indeed thrown herself under the bus. The ultimate responsibility lies with the president. Both he and Hillary have denied responsibility for at least 10 days, blaming it on a video and an out of control protest. While the whole time neither was doing their job of keeping our citizens in other countries safe. Yes she has major responsibility being Secretary of State, but again, the final responsibility is the President's. Period. 

This whole cover-up proves that the administration doesn't acknowledge what is going on in the Middle East. They won't admit that Al Qaeda is coming back, Iran is a definite dangerous problem, Syria is out of control, stepped up violence in Afghanistan, etc. With all this going on in the Middle East, Obama should have known this was a terrorist attack on our Libyan embassy.

Tonight at the debate, Obama can now dismiss this "trouble" by saying it's all Hillary's fault. Don't worry, he will praise her while doing so.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

frankie2963 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama Admin also has restricted more of the Alaskan oil reserves. So if you use oil for your heat, $$$$$$$$. If you use propane to cook and heat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ If you use electricity to heat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ due to the restrictions on the coal industry
> ...


At the same time Obama has poured billions into green energy, he has plastered the coal industry with regulations that subsequently cost them millions to comply with and resulted in closing down mines. We are also currently exporting large amounts of coal to China. China opened 12 new coal processing plants last year.

Obama has also allowed a small amount of permits for oil drilling while taking credit for the permits approved and issued under the Bush Administration, which increased production on private and federal lands.

After the BP disaster, Obama placed a moratorium on off shore drilling, which resulted in the companies that lease out the oil rigs to remove them and lease them to countries that allow the drilling. Resulting in many jobs lost.

In August Interior Department's Secretary Ken Salazar made a decision to cut off from drilling nearly half the 23.5M acres in the National Petroleum Reserve in Alaska. This reserve was established in 1976 where Congress designated this area as a "strategic oil and natural gas stockpile to meet the energy needs of the nation". Alaska favors drilling in almost all areas of the reserve. The problem here is that almost no one in the energy industry and few in alaska agree with Salazar. In an August 22, 2012 letter to Salazar, the entire Alaskan delegation in congress called it "the largest wholesale land withdrawal and blocking of access to an energy resource by the federal government in decades". They added "this decision will cause serious har to the economy and energy security of the US, as well as to the State of Alaska".

2011 Annual Energy Reviews:

Shows oil and gas production is falling on federal lands

Off shore oil drilling lowest since 2008

Natural gas production on federal land lowest since 2003

Coal production is the lowest since 2006


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I get a turn too.

You say 'coverup' I say investigation. It's a tomatoe tomahtoe thing.



soloweygirl said:


> No Snoozi suzi, I was replying to Ingreid. Hillary has indeed thrown herself under the bus. The ultimate responsibility lies with the president. Both he and Hillary have denied responsibility for at least 10 days, blaming it on a video and an out of control protest. While the whole time neither was doing their job of keeping our citizens in other countries safe. Yes she has major responsibility being Secretary of State, but again, the final responsibility is the President's. Period.
> 
> This whole cover-up proves that the administration doesn't acknowledge what is going on in the Middle East. They won't admit that Al Qaeda is coming back, Iran is a definite dangerous problem, Syria is out of control, stepped up violence in Afghanistan, etc. With all this going on in the Middle East, Obama should have known this was a terrorist attack on our Libyan embassy.
> 
> Tonight at the debate, Obama can now dismiss this "trouble" by saying it's all Hillary's fault. Don't worry, he will praise her while doing so.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl - you are so correct; can you believe snoozi's response?

Wouldn't it be nice if we could just get Ingrid, Conan, alcaremon and snoozisuzi and anyone who *only* listens to Rachel and her gang and the Daily KOS to use their heads and face reality. They simply state talking points and think they are gaining ground and respect.

They need to consider the reality of what is going on around them and hear from both sides of the aisle. I just read how even the extreme left polls are showing Romney with a solid lead, and still, they deny anything and anyone with a position different from their beloved MSNBC.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Obama's New Debate Coach: GoofBall Joe


Ha, ha, ha,ha,ha


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Like I said, Ingried does not answer questions or disclose her source of info. Bible is not an answer since she has so many Bibles that she reads side by side and in many different languages.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

My question (s)

What does Obama have on Hillary?

Will Bill campaign for Obama anymore?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Rasmussen Polls on October 16
> 
> Daily Presidential and Swing State Poll results have Romney 49% and Obama 47%.
> 
> ...


thats a very nice thought and we need more of the nice thoughts on here today. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, God bless Romney.


Another respectful answer see we can be nice if we try.teh yamd lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Now remember we must show the facts to if we know them. 
I don't know as I have not seen what verse is being quoted, but think it right to show them. 
But thats o.k. as it is your opinion Ingreid. the yamd aldy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Yes you are right. the yarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> My question (s)
> 
> What does Obama have on Hillary?
> 
> Will Bill campaign for Obama anymore?


Good question, I like that I think you too deserve an answer.
thankyou, theyamd lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, God bless Romney.


I like that one to very sincere, and not unkind to others, good for you. theyarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


good opinion/ now rebutal.theyamnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hiliary is trying to protect Obama. BUT, he is the bottom line. HE should take responsibility.


another good opinion. Know please lets hear the other side on this issue.theyamlad


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I have a few Bible quotes for your perusal:
> 
> "And the King shall answer and say unto them, 'Truly I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done unto the least of my brethern, ye have done it unto me."
> King James Trans. Matthew 5:40
> ...


Thank you these are good verse, and I appreciate your respecting the bible. it was nice of you.
theyarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It is my personal opinion that there is no need to place blame. There is a need to investigate what led to the attack and what may be done, with the resources available, to fix it.
> 
> Hillary did not throw herself under the bus, to repeat a phrase. She took responsibility as Secretary of State.
> 
> ...


good opinion, any rebutal.theyarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Facts is anyone going to answer this?theyarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Hiliary is trying to protect Obama. BUT, he is the bottom line. HE should take responsibility.
> ...


Good fact, rebutal on this one please.theyarnlady


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What does Obama have on Hillary?

Will Bill support Obama now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> soloweygirl - you are so correct; can you believe snoozi's response?
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could just get Ingrid, Conan, alcaremon and snoozisuzi and anyone who *only* listens to Rachel and her gang and the Daily KOS to use their heads and face reality. They simply state talking points and think they are gaining ground and respect.
> 
> They need to consider the reality of what is going on around them and hear from both sides of the aisle. I just read how even the extreme left polls are showing Romney with a solid lead, and still, they deny anything and anyone with a position different from their beloved MSNBC.


opinions good ones, any one have different opinions


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What does Obama have on Hillary?
> 
> Will Bill support Obama now?


Nice opinion straight forward. 
would anyone car to reply
theyamlad


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

no guts no glory libs


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Had Hillary won the Democratic Presidential nomination 4 years ago and won the presidency against McCain...would the United States be better off today? I was thinking that Hillary had sooo much support and exposure to White House. Why didn't she win against Obama?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I have a few Bible quotes for your perusal:
> 
> "And the King shall answer and say unto them, 'Truly I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done unto the least of my brethern, ye have done it unto me."
> King James Trans. Matthew 5:40
> ...


You have heard that our fathers we told, LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR -- and hate your enemy. But I tell you, love your enemies! Pray for those who persecute you! .Then you will become children of your Father in heaven. For he makes his sun shine on good, and bad people alike, and he sends rain to the righteous and the unrighteous alike. what reward do you get if you love only those who love you? Why, even tax-collectors do that!And if you are friendly only to your friends are you doing anything out of the ordinary? Even the ***** do that! Therefore, be perfect, just as your Father in heaven is perfect.

Mattityahu 5: 43-48
Complete Jewish Bible, translation by Dr. David H. Stern. 
you were right .

But we really must not take the verse out of contexts, unless we can explain what it means. Jesus is telling us to love all people, and we are to be perfect as God in Heaven is perfect. 
now we all know none can be perfect like God. But that is why Jesus died on the cross and carried all of our sins, so we could go before the Father in Jesus name and ask for forgiveness.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > What does Obama have on Hillary?
> ...


I cannot imagine what obama has on Hillary. Just the fact that dems stick together even if a wrong is being done. Hillary is a strong, intelligent woman. She would have made a better president than obama. I don't know what the future holds for her, she looks tired and defeated. And I don't think obama gives a d___ about that. She is trying to save his butt and he is not worth it.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > What does Obama have on Hillary?
> ...


1. I'm not sure he has anything on her. But her announcing her 'blame' is where it should be in her position. Although, we all know president Obama has control of all things and every one.

2. Yes, Bill will support, as is Hillary.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Obama's New Debate Coach: GoofBall Joe


Cherf
Thank you for advertising Romney's constant dishonesty.
Well done.
Keep it coming.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


mariaps
Eat your heart out that your party has been hijacked by loons and the Democrats are united.

You are correct Secretary of State Mrs. Hillary Clinton is tired.
My the work she has done for us. She deserves a long well earned rest.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I wrote on another thread that Ingried is too mean spirited and inciteful to get a response. 

Responding can cause a loss of Pradas


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What does Obama have on Hillary?
> 
> Will Bill support Obama now?


I answered the question nice, but someone called my party loons. truth is I don't have a party just vote for the person I think is best qualified. That doesn't make me a bad person.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > What does Obama have on Hillary?
> ...


mariaps
You say "..called my party loons" and then "I don't have a party".
Which is it? 
Yikes I feel like a 4th grade teacher over and over and over again.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

mariaps said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > What does Obama have on Hillary?
> ...


Maybe when someone does not know if what they say is correct they take to name calling. I have a new favorite for president Mickey Mouse he's always happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


good opinion, theyarnlady


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I wrote on another thread that Ingried is too mean spirited and inciteful to get a response.
> 
> Responding can cause a loss of Pradas


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> no guts no glory libs


good good not directed at any one opinion. theyamlad


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Had Hillary won the Democratic Presidential nomination 4 years ago and won the presidency against McCain...would the United States be better off today? I was thinking that Hillary had sooo much support and exposure to White House. Why didn't she win against Obama?


opinion very good rebutal? theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


good opinion, rebutal? theyarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Nice reply proud of you thelam day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's New Debate Coach: GoofBall Joe
> ...


Now Ingreid keep it right, no angry replys. opinions or facts.the yamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Ingried back on track now no attacks, opinions yes but no attacks please. theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > What does Obama have on Hillary?
> ...


No attacking people sorry about that I am trying to keep up and keep everone at their best behavior. theyarlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


As i have ask you before Ingreid be nice, I know you can do it. Opinions or facts, no name calling please. theyamlad


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Eat your heart out that YOUR PARTY===those are your words. SPIN, SPIN, SPIN


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


So, you were in fourth grade 4 times.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I do not see at all that Romney is dishonest. How would you know?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Personally, I think OBAMA is DISHONEST! Promises, promises.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Personally, I think OBAMA is DISHONEST! Promises, promises.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

In my opinion, Hillary is the best candidate. She is very knowledgeable, well-spoken, experienced, a natural leader, understands economics. Most importantly she loves our country. We would be doing so well if she had defeated Obama in 2008. 

But, that didn't happen. Now we are facing a complete change in world order.
In contrast to Hillary, Obama does not love our country. He has not even tried to hide his agenda to cause the economic collapse of the US and elevate the status of a Islam. All this has not only been stated, but it has been exceptionally documented by posts from Lovethelake along with several other KPers who share her view of Obama.

Hillary is also a well-schooled politician. She may be taking a bit of gamble, but I believe she knows what she is doing. By stating "the buck stops here," she is doing something Obama would never do. Obama avoids responsibility like the plague. 

At a critical moment in the campaign, she is demonstrating that she is the one with presidential stature as opposed to Obama. Hillary is looking ahead to 2016 when she can run for President. Obama on the other has demonstrated exceptionally bad judgment by keeping Biden on his ticket. Even MSNBC has agreed Biden is incompetent after his debate with Ryan.

I believe Obama must be defeated come Nov 6, or the county will be in ruins come 2016. 

One last issue. I suggest we ignore the comments from Ingried who has dominated this thread since yesterday. Many KPers like myself are watching and seeing the failure of any substance of her comments. We have wonderful members who reach their own conclusions without participating by posting comments. Most are great Americans and we can trust them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Although Hillary is uniquely for the Presidency, she also had 'strong negatives' similar to Mitt Romney.That means that some people thoroughtly disliked her. 'Too pushy.' 'Wanted to be President before Bill ran.' 'A woman will never be President.' Granted, it's all a bunch of foolishness.



SueLD said:


> Had Hillary won the Democratic Presidential nomination 4 years ago and won the presidency against McCain...would the United States be better off today? I was thinking that Hillary had sooo much support and exposure to White House. Why didn't she win against Obama?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It quacks like a duck?



Lukelucy said:


> I do not see at all that Romney is dishonest. How would you know?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's watch the debates with an open mine. I'm sure there will be surprises.



Funnyone said:


> In my opinion, Hillary is the best candidate. She is very knowledgeable, well-spoken, experienced, a natural leader, understands economics. Most importantly she loves our country. We would be doing so well if she had defeated Obama in 2008.
> 
> But, that didn't happen. Now we are facing a complete change in world order.
> In contrast to Hillary, Obama does not love our country. He has not even tried to hide his agenda to cause the economic collapse of the US and elevate the status of a Islam. All this has not only been stated, but it has been exceptionally documented by posts from Lovethelake along with several other KPers who share her view of Obama.
> ...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

In reference to Hillary Clinton vs B Obama during Democratic Presidential Race. So how did Hillary lose to Obama?

http://voices.yahoo.com/poll-why-hillary-clinton-will-democratic-presidential-621912.html


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Well done. Keep it coming.
> Check it out, it is from the Bible. I know you dont like it because I mention it but be a big Girl and roll with the punches.


Ingried, check what out? WHAT Chapter and Verse did you quote?????? Big a big girl and provide your facts.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What does Obama have on Hillary?
> 
> Will Bill support Obama now?


I bet Bill and Hillary will each vote for Romney.

You would not believe the reality of the Clintons relationship behind the scenes vs. the public display.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Yes, Bill will support, as is Hillary.


If Hillary truly wanted to take responsibility for the Libya deaths, she would have resigned. Simply stating she is to blame is worthless words without appropriate action. I have lost any respect I had for her; which was none now that I think about it.

I thought she could have been a leader but after her lack of actions in Libya and her actions at the UN and in diplomacy with foreign leaders, she needs to resign.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> In my opinion, Hillary is the best candidate. She is very knowledgeable, well-spoken, experienced, a natural leader, understands economics. Most importantly she loves our country. We would be doing so well if she had defeated Obama in 2008.
> 
> But, that didn't happen. Now we are facing a complete change in world order.
> In contrast to Hillary, Obama does not love our country. He has not even tried to hide his agenda to cause the economic collapse of the US and elevate the status of a Islam. All this has not only been stated, but it has been exceptionally documented by posts from Lovethelake along with several other KPers who share her view of Obama.
> ...


Love your post and thoughts Funnyone. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

If Hillary truly wanted to take responsibility for the Libya deaths, she would have resigned. Simply stating she is to blame is worthless words without appropriate action. I have lost all respect for her.[/quote]

I lost respect for her with the offer of cookies on 60 minutes. And then when she stayed with an adulterous husband. When she stayed all she did was teach young women you must stay with an adulterous liar in order to win an election. That if she hadn't stayed she did not have what it takes to be a senator. Pathetic


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If Hillary truly wanted to take responsibility for the Libya deaths, she would have resigned. Simply stating she is to blame is worthless words without appropriate action. I have lost all respect for her.
> 
> I lost respect for her with the offer of cookies on 60 minutes. And then when she stayed with an adulterous husband. When she stayed all she did was teach young women you must stay with an adulterous liar in order to win an election. That if she hadn't stayed she did not have what it takes to be a senator. Pathetic


True Love, I should have said I lost any respect left that I had of her. I never respected her now that I think about it!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Bill will support, as is Hillary.
> ...


Cherf
The real World is not child's play.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Funnyone,
I agree with what you say. Hillary would have been the best candidate for president instead of Obama. It wasn't her time.

I hope Romney does well in the debate tonight. It is so important.

Obama is not worthy of being a president.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > If Hillary truly wanted to take responsibility for the Libya deaths, she would have resigned. Simply stating she is to blame is worthless words without appropriate action. I have lost all respect for her.
> ...


Cherf
If all adultery would be exposed, few guys (particularly) would be spared. Get real.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I have had my supper stuff cabbage roles and making brownies with mint pattys melted on top.

I am now offical back to being the mean discussing person that I like so how is everone.
I had an unbelivable day that was just for Frankie2963. Now it's my turn. 
Did you all know that settlesoul posted twice about what she thought of Ingreid the great?? I hope you all will read what she has posted and thank her. 

She really is a nice lady.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ingried, 

You do it AGAIN. I have a totally faithful, trustworthy husband and ALL the husbands I know are the same. There are great honest men out there. My father was TOTALLY dedicated to my mother

Where do you come from? I would not want to go there! I think a person attracts the negative when there is baggage. There is no doubt in my mind, Ingried, that you are dealing with more baggage than anyone I have ever known.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried wrote:
Well done. Keep it coming.
Check it out, it is from the Bible. I know you dont like it because I mention it but be a big Girl and roll with the punches.


Ingried, check what out? WHAT Chapter and Verse did you quote?????? Big a big girl and provide your facts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Now Ingreid I don't think you have taken in to account that not all guys were the President of the United States, and using the oval office for his tricks and treats. Also not all guys said I did not havae sex with that women, and all guys didn't disgrace the office of the President with betraying his vows to his wife, and hurting his daughter for all the public to see. I think that is particular enough for that one.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow. Brownies with peppermint patties on top. How do you do it? How do you melt them. Sounds wonderful (and fattening). Also, I'm interested in your cabbage rolls.

I spent the morning making carrot soup and escarole soup so that my husband would have it for lunch.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

We just had a 4.5 earthquake in ME that I felt here in MA.

That was fun but nothing like those I experienced in Japan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ingried,
> 
> You do it AGAIN. I have a totally faithful, trustworthy husband and ALL the husbands I know are the same. There are great honest men out there. My father was TOTALLY dedicated to my mother
> 
> Where do you come from? I would not want to go there! I think a person attracts the negative when there is baggage. There is no doubt in my mind, Ingried, that you are dealing with more baggage than anyone I have ever known.


Want me to pack her's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, please. As soon as possible - and make it forever.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ingried,
> 
> You do it AGAIN. I have a totally faithful, trustworthy husband and ALL the husbands I know are the same. There are great honest men out there. My father was TOTALLY dedicated to my mother
> 
> Where do you come from? I would not want to go there! I think a person attracts the negative when there is baggage. There is no doubt in my mind, Ingried, that you are dealing with more baggage than anyone I have ever known.


Lukelucy, same in my family, husband and father and sons. Wouldn't one have to know EVERY male in the whole world in order to make such a bizarre comment as was previously spoken?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> We just had a 4.5 earthquake in ME that I felt here in MA.


Your kidding, was it bad?? Must have been Romneys fault he was studying to hard for the debate tonight.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf said:


> We just had a 4.5 earthquake in ME that I felt here in MA.


What !!!!!!!

Will have to check if it hit VA


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> We just had a 4.5 earthquake in ME that I felt here in MA.


Yikes! Are you OK? Did anything fall of the shelves???? I've never experienced an EQ....it must be scarey!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000d75b#summary


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, or as I said. Dysfunction attracts dysfunction. She must attract that kind of man - and that is her reality.

Soooo sad.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ingried,
> 
> You do it AGAIN. I have a totally faithful, trustworthy husband and ALL the husbands I know are the same. There are great honest men out there. My father was TOTALLY dedicated to my mother
> 
> Where do you come from? I would not want to go there! I think a person attracts the negative when there is baggage. There is no doubt in my mind, Ingried, that you are dealing with more baggage than anyone I have ever known.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow. I'm in New England. Did not feel anything. Are you OK?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, please. As soon as possible - and make it forever.


Ditto!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. Brownies with peppermint patties on top. How do you do it? How do you melt them. Sounds wonderful (and fattening). Also, I'm interested in your cabbage rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning making carrot soup and escarole soup so that my husband would have it for lunch.


Do you want to share I can taste yours and you can taste mine.
Cabbage rolls are like stuff peppers with rice and hambugers, and tomatoe sauce.

Brownies, baked and when done pull out of oven put as many peppermint pattys on top that you want,and put in oven till they melt takes only a couple of mins. so watch them closely,take out let cool and eat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you, Yarnlady. I usually bake Ghiradelli (sp?) Ultimate Brownie. They are great. But yours sound better!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > We just had a 4.5 earthquake in ME that I felt here in MA.
> ...


Seeing it was a crack only in the face surface, I'll call it Biden's Fault.

I was working at my computer and heard and felt the telltale signs and said to DH, "What was that, did you feel that?"

Then is was over. House and we are still standing-life is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady. I usually bake Ghiradelli (sp?) Ultimate Brownie. They are great. But yours sound better!


Thats the kind I make too. Go to Costco and buy the big boxes with four in them, just add the mint patties to them. It is so not fatting :roll:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

We had a big one a year ago. Called it "Bush's Fault" snort


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


ha ha Biddy Bidden he's our man not. Did you see a really bright white???


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Your snorts make me laugh. You have a great sense of humor. Snort, Snort..


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

SueLD a quick response although the reasons are more complex than what I offering now.
On Hillary's side, Bill made a major mistake in the SC primaries. And on Obama's side, to put it bluntly he lied, cheated, made promises he never intended to keep. Remember ACORN? He was a man with a mission to overturn American values to establish Islam regardless what ever was needed. Nothing was off limits. Sorry to be so brief but I think you have the idea!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > We just had a 4.5 earthquake in ME that I felt here in MA.
> ...


It was nothing for us. We moved to Japan 4 days after the huge Kobe earthquake. We lived through many EQs in Japan, most minor, I remember 4 larger quakes. It is such a weird feeling. We had special hangars for wall decor and strict instructions to survive. You do get used to them if you live in Japan.

I felt them once in Acapulco as well when vacationing there. My girlfriend asked me if I had put a quarter in her bed massage machine! :XD:
She was so upset. I ran out on the balcony to watch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> We had a big one a year ago. Called it "Bush's Fault" snort


double snort snort. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Felt one in Boston years ago. I was sitting on the floor and it was shaking.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. I'm in New England. Did not feel anything. Are you OK?


Fine, didn't even roll in my chair at my desk! Thanks though...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> SueLD a quick response although the reasons are more complex than what I offering now.
> On Hillary's side, Bill made a major mistake in the SC primaries. And on Obama's side, to put it bluntly he lied, cheated, made promises he never intended to keep. Remember ACORN? He was a man with a mission to overturn American values to establish Islam regardless what ever was needed. Nothing was off limits. Sorry to be so brief but I think you have the idea!


great brief, we understand. Isn't Acorn still in bussiness? Lovely group that bunch.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course ours was bigger, so of course it was Bush's Fault

Only "the teeth" with the hairplugs would have a little fault

Hummm must ponder, is there a relationship between the magnitude of the earthquake and it's depth and............ the man that it is named for.......................?

So much to ponder, so little time


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seeing it was a crack only in the face surface, I'll call it Biden's Fault.
> 
> ha ha Biddy Bidden he's our man not. Did you see a really bright white???


Nope, just white caps ... or were they crowns? (I live 11 miles from the ocean but only 1/2 mile from my dentist)!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cabbage rolls are like stuff peppers with rice and hambugers, and tomatoe sauce.
> 
> Brownies, baked and when done pull out of oven put as many peppermint pattys on top that you want,and put in oven till they melt takes only a couple of mins. so watch them closely,take out let cool and eat.


Sounds great! My mom was Polish so we always made stuffed cabbage called Galumpkis. Now I have an urge to make some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > We just had a 4.5 earthquake in ME that I felt here in MA.
> ...


Scarey than that is a BO, I really am trying a new deodorant the smell is really getting to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cabbage rolls are like stuff peppers with rice and hambugers, and tomatoe sauce.
> ...


Oh I have to remember what they are called.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Of course ours was bigger, so of course it was Bush's Fault
> 
> Only "the teeth" with the hairplugs would have a little fault
> 
> ...


Do not ponder to long you don't want to miss the debate.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Of course ours was bigger, so of course it was Bush's Fault
> 
> Only "the teeth" with the hairplugs would have a little fault
> 
> ...


Since the family Bush has a residence in ME, this EQ must have been Bush's Fault.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

groan


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Now that would make me want to move to a different area, but laughing about the bed massage machine. wonder if they have them any more?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> groan


the earth quake or the bidden quake, or the ob quake???
If it looks like a quake, and walks like a quake, and talks like a quake its a Dem. a quake


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118337-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

